# TEST



## Costello (Oct 8, 2008)

*This topic is for testing your signature and avatar, and other forum features.*
Please keep all your tests in this topic!

Thanks!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## B-Blue (Oct 9, 2008)

test


----------



## Man18 (Oct 9, 2008)

sweet testing area mini. my sig was made in 2 mins.... which is about as long as it should have taken with a good program other that MS PAINT!!!!!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

test wow i like my sig


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 9, 2008)

hrth


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

testing


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

do you really need a thread to test sigs?
can't you just look at an old post...


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 9, 2008)

testing 

^no, you cant test say, flash? in a post unless you do preview (but that is messy).


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A place for fun & games, at the Edge of the Forum!
> Your post count does not increase in this forum.


Wait, does this thread count as fun & games???


----------



## Man18 (Oct 9, 2008)

its for fun and games. its the small testing area. so post small thing in here.


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 9, 2008)

testestestestestest.... oh wait


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Oct 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *http://*


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

test test okay my sig is perfect but my avatar is a little distorted


----------



## science (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## xcalibur (Oct 10, 2008)

test


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 10, 2008)

HOLY SHIT CMON SOMEONE COMMENT ON MY NEW SIG + AVVY


----------



## strata8 (Oct 12, 2008)

Test.

I'm pushing the button but nothing's happening...


----------



## moozxy (Oct 15, 2008)

TESTING NEW SIG + AV


----------



## Man18 (Oct 16, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> Test.
> 
> I'm pushing the button but nothing's happening...


Very Impressive.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 17, 2008)

i used to live in the testing area. one thread isnt enought. 

anyone have a box?


----------



## Mr Crow (Oct 20, 2008)

ok so my sig is gd but i need a gd avatar


----------



## Mr Crow (Oct 20, 2008)

test


----------



## Mr Crow (Oct 20, 2008)

plz luk kwl

EDIT:yes this luks ok until i get a replacament one that luks kwler lol


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 21, 2008)

testin a sig i made 4 my m8


----------



## The Teej (Oct 22, 2008)

This is testing my signature and avatar.


----------



## Gian (Oct 24, 2008)

Test.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 24, 2008)

TESTING NEW SIG'N'AVA

*Posts merged*

YES I LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111                                                 






































!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 26, 2008)

im touching testing myself


----------



## updowners (Oct 26, 2008)

Testing avatar


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 28, 2008)

|





|





|





|





|





|





|





|





|
*:U*


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 2, 2008)

T-t-t-test.
Holy crap, serious reply in EoF?


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 2, 2008)

Test.

Do ineed to study?


----------



## Reaper (Nov 3, 2008)

-===NOW TESTING===-​



What's the point of this? Why not look at an old post like that one guy said?
Stupid forum nubs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









if its a quizzicle for quizzes what is it for tests?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

OO
/_________
|__________
\__|


----------



## playallday (Nov 6, 2008)

How does my sig look...  Like I'm poor most likely...


----------



## Dark (Nov 7, 2008)

test!


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 8, 2008)

test


----------



## oliebol (Nov 8, 2008)

-------    |-           (        -----------
|       |-             )             |
|-    
ok, this is stupid...


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 8, 2008)

THIS THREAD HAS A LACK OF AWESOME SIGS


----------



## Reaper (Nov 9, 2008)

lolwut


----------



## budrow66 (Nov 13, 2008)

Just a test


----------



## Noitora (Nov 14, 2008)

Edit: OK worked fine.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

ITS

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

TESTING MY SUPERCOOL AWESOME SIG THAT TOOK 4 F*KING HOURS TO MAKE


----------



## sherryduciel (Nov 16, 2008)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 17, 2008)

T-t-test !!!


----------



## Qith (Nov 23, 2008)

OMG TEST TEST NAO CHAOS OH NOES



D:


----------



## Raika (Nov 25, 2008)

Testing my new av and sig


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 29, 2008)

this topic is useless


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

i already know how my sig an ava looks like


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

Same here, just wanted to post in this useless topic!


----------



## MyauChanDesu (Nov 30, 2008)

me too!

nyahaha spaaam

lolz...

btw.. i like looking at my siggie thats why


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

your sig isnt scary..


----------



## alex (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 2, 2008)

Not testing my avatar, I just like it


----------



## WildWon (Dec 2, 2008)

test.





Edit: wow, wonder if that was used before?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

useless topic is useless?


----------



## Prime (Dec 2, 2008)

Gimmie a T, Gimmie a E, Now a S and finally a T. What do you get?

TEST!


----------



## WildWon (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh no, this wasn't useless. I was actually testing something.


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 2, 2008)

we're no strangers to love


----------



## test84 (Dec 5, 2008)

ehem, IT IS test.





*cough*


----------



## RebelX (Dec 21, 2008)

Testing new signature

Edit: Spelled signature wrong


----------



## Zamo (Dec 21, 2008)

Test post


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Dec 23, 2008)

TEST


----------



## Reaper (Dec 24, 2008)

I AM TESTING MY SIG BECAUSE IM TOO DAMN RETARDED TO LOOK AT TEH PREVIEW


----------



## Leon1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

testing. ava is kinda blurry..and i think my sig is too big..
anyhoo. will update accordingly. thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Dec 24, 2008)

Sig and big rhyme.
You sir, are a poet!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 25, 2008)

TESTZ


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 26, 2008)

testing bad things

҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏ ̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉?


----------



## Galacta (Dec 27, 2008)

TESTING 123.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Dec 27, 2008)

Testing East Asian い-さん ㌇㌗㍄亞亀匷


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 27, 2008)

testing plug in
卍解 - 千本桜景厳


----------



## redact (Jan 4, 2009)

don't ming me, just testing


----------



## Problem (Jan 4, 2009)

TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TESTity TEST


----------



## Noitora (Jan 4, 2009)

Problem said:
			
		

> TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TESTity TEST


Is there a Problem?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 4, 2009)

GRFGVPYRF (decode using a rot13 decoder)


----------



## xalphax (Jan 8, 2009)

*irrelevant post*

i see, it works.

great.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 9, 2009)

TEST TEST TEST TEST


----------



## Reaper (Jan 11, 2009)

K im gunna totally test my sig because im too retarded to look in the preview





daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
teset


----------



## Galacta (Jan 11, 2009)

You know, testing is sexy.
test 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :ace: :tard:


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 13, 2009)

(^,^)


----------



## Galacta (Jan 14, 2009)

test


----------



## WildWon (Jan 14, 2009)

EDIT: test complete


----------



## Neko (Jan 25, 2009)

Ava test GO!
Sig Test GO!


Test completed. D:


Castle Crashers 4tw.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

avy and sigy test


----------



## Minox (Jan 25, 2009)

Not a TEST


----------



## akuchan (Jan 29, 2009)

test


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 29, 2009)

sig test..
TEST
TEST
TEST
TEST
TEST
TEST
TEST
TEST
TEST
TEST
TEST
TEST


----------



## xalphax (Jan 29, 2009)

BIG TEST

SMALLER TEST


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2009)

:retard:

WHY IS THIS NOT

:awe:

:ICWUDT:

:HMMMM:

Screw it I'll use my own emotes from now on















*
TEST TEST TEST*


----------



## luke_c (Feb 11, 2009)

Test...


----------



## Pizzaroo (Feb 15, 2009)

My new avatar works.


----------



## Neko (Feb 15, 2009)

ava+sig test GO!


----------



## Rigle (Feb 17, 2009)

Testing...


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 17, 2009)

yay, made a new sig


----------



## Man18 (Feb 19, 2009)

test


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 19, 2009)

TESTIES!!!


edit: nice, p1ngmin


----------



## strata8 (Feb 21, 2009)

Test


----------



## Isaiah (Feb 22, 2009)

Test?

Aww the bottom of my sig got cut off.(like 3 pixels)


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Feb 22, 2009)

Spoiler






			
				hittinggray points out moonlight's website courtesy of google translate said:
			
		

> _Don't you think? well aside from that, there is no complaint and your [tsu] [chi] [ya] [tsu] [te] [me] is in [te] grumble -. When [tsu] [te] story was done, because [are] was said lastly, well as I the [a] you say directly? It is [tsu] [te] feeling. The [a] sufficient being understood [zu] and others [ku] you wrote! Directly [bu] [tsu] [chi] [ya] [ke] [ru] air being agreeable completion!_










Bet you'll never guess where i got the graphics for the bar at.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 22, 2009)

This isn't some sort of area for testing or a _testing area_, if you will!


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Feb 22, 2009)

Spoiler tags aren't working in the real thing. Are they not allowed or something?


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Feb 22, 2009)

Testing:

Smileyface moustache

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Test succeeded


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Feb 23, 2009)

testing testing 1,2,3


----------



## Man18 (Feb 27, 2009)

code test


----------



## ddp127 (Feb 28, 2009)

test


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 4, 2009)

damn spoilers not working


----------



## dan92 (Mar 4, 2009)

im gonna use this to test double posts

*Posts merged*

now this is the second post

*Posts merged*

third post, awesome posts merged


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 4, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> damn spoilers not working





Spoiler



[title:Spoiler test  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]they work for me


----------



## King_of_kings (Mar 18, 2009)

Test


----------



## updowners (Apr 6, 2009)

spoilers test 



Spoiler: hello



spoiler test


----------



## Neko (Apr 6, 2009)

MM2 TEST GO.

MEGA MAN


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 11, 2009)

Sig test.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Apr 13, 2009)

test


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 13, 2009)

WAT?? YOU CAN''T TEST HERE??!!

IM GONNA REPORT YOU!!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Apr 13, 2009)

Um what?


----------



## mucus (Apr 20, 2009)

alright, the test thread

i found it!


----------



## mucus (Apr 20, 2009)

bonk


----------



## kjean (Apr 25, 2009)

test 


Spoiler: huh?



testing


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 26, 2009)

testing my inner parts
i mean sig and ava


----------



## ddp127 (May 3, 2009)

*comparisation:
old:





new:*


----------



## mucus (May 4, 2009)

me


----------



## mucus (May 5, 2009)

f


----------



## Sir-Fritz (May 5, 2009)

smurf!

*testing my unchanged ava and sig i swear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## mucus (May 9, 2009)

looks left


----------



## Blue-K (May 14, 2009)

Sig Test...

Edit: Damm...-.-


----------



## Neko (May 14, 2009)

ava test GET


----------



## gerard9077 (May 19, 2009)

yo


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2009)

testing my cool new sig


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

I'm stalking you flameiguana, watch your back!


----------



## Hadrian (May 22, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> I'm stalking you flameiguana, watch your back!


I'm stalking you mucus, watch your bottom.


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

I can't stop looking at those ghostbuster boobs of yours.


----------



## iPikachu (May 23, 2009)

awesome sig and ava test


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2009)

that is awesome! did u make them?


----------



## mucus (May 23, 2009)

yeah pikachu, those look great!


----------



## iPikachu (May 24, 2009)

sadly i didnt made them i cant draw liek that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



testty


----------



## Neko (May 24, 2009)

Testingtime once again!


----------



## Hadrian (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Brian117 (Jun 4, 2009)

^loltest


----------



## Man18 (Jun 7, 2009)

new ava


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 7, 2009)

v


----------



## tshu (Jun 8, 2009)

test.


----------



## redact (Jun 8, 2009)

oh shit, it's tshu!


----------



## Man18 (Jun 8, 2009)

Test. Fits into the rules!!! YAY!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm testing it for real this time. Test.


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 12, 2009)

[flash]http://videomovies.ign.com/video/video/article/956/956804/lego_legolibrium2_022409_flvlowwide.flv[/flash]

[gulash]http://videomovies.ign.com/video/video/article/956/956804/lego_legolibrium2_022409_flvlowwide.flv[/gulash]
[pleasegodorsatanpostthisflash]http://videomovies.ign.com/video/video/article/956/956804/lego_legolibrium2_022409_flvlowwide.flv[/pleasegodorsatanpostthisflash]


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## kjean (Jun 15, 2009)

testing my new and uber kewl "I am pirate, I will pirate" avatar.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 22, 2009)

I had to post it again.

TEST.


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 24, 2009)

*Posts merged*


I give up, I'll never be able to post a flash again =(


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## mucus (Jul 3, 2009)

glory


----------



## ddp127 (Jul 7, 2009)

test!


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Jul 8, 2009)

ignore
<div align="center">
<i><u><!--fonto:Times New Roman--><span style="font-family:Times New Roman"><!--/fonto--><!--sizeo:6--><span style="font-size:24pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Pokémon <!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->Heart Gold<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> & <!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->Soul Silver<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--></u></i>
Platform: Nintendo DS
Publisher: Nintendo
Developer: Game Freak
ESRB Rating: TBA [E most likely]
JPN Release Date: 09/12/09</div>
<div align="center"><img src="http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo52/krnxmatt7/heart-gold-box-art.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo52/krnxmatt7/soul-silver-box-art.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>

<div align="center"><img src="http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo52/krnxmatt7/HGSSOfficialWebsite-Story.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

You live in a small town in the Johto region called New Bark Town,
you depart on an adventure when you receive one Pokemon from Professor Elm,
the Pokemon researcher who lives in your neighborhood.
Meetings with various different people and Pokemon await you!

Three years ago in Kanto, “Team Rocket,” an oranization that
uses Pokemon for evil, has now resurfaced.
What could they be planning?
You get caught in the mess during your travels,
can you drive Team Rocket away!?

At the beginning of the adventure, strong Pokemon trainers
challenge the awaiting Gym Leaders. Battle the Gym Leaders, who have been
acknowledged by the Pokemon League and collect all of the “Badges” as proof!

Now, aim to be the ultimate Pokemon Trainer, and depart on your adventure in the Johto region!

<img src="http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo52/krnxmatt7/Map.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>



Spoiler



[titleokemon HG/SS Trailers]<div align="center"><u>1st Footage aired on Pokemon Sunday</u>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d4DDps8bHDo&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d4DDps8bHDo&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d4DDps8bHDo&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d4DDps8bHDo&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object></div>
<div align="center"><u>*New* Trailer Added 7/3/09</u>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h4n0mnPk-Oc&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h4n0mnPk-Oc&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h4n0mnPk-Oc&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h4n0mnPk-Oc&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object></div>





Spoiler: Characters



<u><i>The Heroes: Gold and Soul</i></u>
<img src="http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo52/krnxmatt7/johtomains.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo52/krnxmatt7/img_character_main01_01.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
These two are the representing Boy and Girl you choose at the beginning of the game.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

<u><i>Your Rival</i></u>
<img src="http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo52/krnxmatt7/rival.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo52/krnxmatt7/rivalbattle.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
He commits that Pokemon only serve you, and that the strongest survive. He is your Rival.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

<u><i>Professor Elm</i></u>
<img src="http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo52/krnxmatt7/elm.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo52/krnxmatt7/elm2.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Professor Elm studies unusual Pokémon abilities. He also specializes in Pokémon breeding, and is credited with the discovery of Pokémon eggs. He gives you your first starter Pokemon.





Spoiler



[titleokemon HG/SS *SCANS*]<div align="center"><!--sizeo:6--><span style="font-size:24pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Franklin Gothic Medium--><span style="font-family:Franklin Gothic Medium"><!--/fonto-->Famitsu Scans:<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
[<a href="http://www.true-gaming.net/tgupload/images2/0905132002b2c5d5b87bfb8787.jpg" target="_blank">1</a>][<a href="http://pokebeach.com/news/0509/famitsu-2.jpg" target="_blank">2</a>]
<!--sizeo:6--><span style="font-size:24pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Franklin Gothic Medium--><span style="font-family:Franklin Gothic Medium"><!--/fonto-->CoroCoro Scans:<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
[<a href="http://pokebeach.com/news/0509/corocoro-2.jpg" target="_blank">1</a>][<a href="http://pokebeach.com/news/0509/corocoro-1.jpg" target="_blank">2</a>][<a href="http://pokebeach.com/news/0609/corocoro-hgss-3.jpg" target="_blank">3</a>][<a href="http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/5968/848c0bd3.jpg" target="_blank">4</a>][<a href="http://image.blog.livedoor.jp/pokefan/imgs/e/1/e18089eb.jpg" target="_blank">5</a>][<a href="http://image.blog.livedoor.jp/pokefan/imgs/7/b/7b0ec668.jpg" target="_blank">6</a>]</div>




<div align="center"><u><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#2E8B57--><span style="color:#2E8B57"><!--/coloro-->~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~So, what has changed?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></u></div>


Spoiler: Heart Gold - Soul Silver Changes





* Gold receives a redesign while a new player character, Soul, replaces Kris.
* The DS's 3D capabilities are utilized in selecting the starter Pokémon.
* The PokéGear has been redesigned. Now, it features two designs, one blue and white for males and another white and pink for females.
* Johto's Pokédex interface has been redesigned
* An image of certain locations, similar to that of FireRed and LeafGreen, appears when entering the location.
* Team Rocket Grunts are designed like they were in FireRed and LeafGreen.
* Elm's Lab has an upstairs level.
* Uses the same Graphics Engine used in Pokemon Diamond, Pearl, and Platinum.
* All 493 Pokémon are capable of following the player similar to Pikachu in Yellow. CoroCoro showed examples of several examples including Steelix and Wobbuffet. Shininess is apparently retained. More specific details are currently unknown.
* Similarly to the event Shaymin and Regigigas's effect on Platinum, the Pikachu-colored Pichu to be given to those who have pre-ordered tickets to the twelfth movie will unlock an event near the Ilex Forest Shrine featuring the Notched-ear Pichu.
* The Pokémon storage system, bag, party interface and the screen that pops up when pressing the Start or X buttons in the previous games all use the Nintendo DS's touch screen.
* Groudon and Kyogre will appear in SoulSilver and HeartGold, respectively, after the Elite Four, and Rayquaza can be caught in both games once the other members of its trio are brought into the game.
* Cynthia and Arceus are shown together in a new section of the Ruins of Alph named the Shinto Ruins. This event will allow players to obtain either Dialga, Palkia, or Giratina at level 1. 

Like the GBA Wireless Adapter that came with FireRed and LeafGreen, HeartGold and SoulSilver will be packaged with a bonus: a Poké Ball-shaped pedometer called the PokéWalker that will link to the games and hold a Pokémon, increasing its experience and happiness as the wearer walks.
<img src="http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo52/krnxmatt7/Cynthia-Arceus.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />  <img src="http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo52/krnxmatt7/arceus.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />   <img src="http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo52/krnxmatt7/dpp.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo52/krnxmatt7/hgssscans1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />  <img src="http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo52/krnxmatt7/pokedex.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## Neko (Jul 8, 2009)

Ava and usertitel test. GET.


----------



## mucus (Jul 11, 2009)

add reply


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 18, 2009)

Testing

*Fake post merge thingy*






[/p]


----------



## zuron7 (Jul 25, 2009)

test


----------



## Bake (Jul 25, 2009)

TEST

MERGE LINE:----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TEST


----------



## Skariz (Jul 25, 2009)

Test.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 25, 2009)

ortomedius said:
			
		

> TEST
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> TEST


Fix'd


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 4, 2009)

LILPH!


----------



## YayMii (Aug 4, 2009)

XD*Posts not merged. *happy face goes here**
Test


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 5, 2009)

Pi*Odd line thing goes here.*
Hover the mouse over "Pi" to reveal the digits :3


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 15, 2009)

You wish


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 19, 2009)

testing my 1337ness


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 4, 2009)

spoiler tests



wtf ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quote this and you'll see what i mean


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 26, 2009)

WTF tj, just WTF...


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 26, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> WTF tj, just WTF...


That happens if you put Capitals in the word spoiler when you use one
You'll see that if you quote the post


----------



## playallday (Oct 12, 2009)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Win!


----------



## david432111 (Oct 12, 2009)

Lol at spoiler lolz.


----------



## ether2802 (Oct 19, 2009)

Personal[*]Food[*]Sex[*]Shit


----------



## Reaper (Oct 19, 2009)

H̲̲͔̦̖͔̼̯̗̠͕̭̼͕̰͓̟͚Ụ̮̤̭̰̳L̰̥̫̯͈̰̟̝L̹̙̝͎̘̪͙̙̟͖̠O̠̺͍̦͙̮̗H̠̟̭͍̠̝͖͇̘̲̹͙̺̮̮̜̺͍ ̦̳̥͚̥͍̺̜͓͓̙ͅͅͅͅͅC̟̙͇͇̙̪̜͉̙̼͖̘͕͖̠̺Ḥ̙̬̘̤̖̮̝̫̱̜̮̝̯I̦̟̯̱̫̞͙̥̖̩͔͔͍̦͈̺̤͕ͅL̦̳̰͉D̖̤̬̺̻̗̞̞͖̰ͅS̘̲̱̗R̰̖̥̳Ḛ̱̫̹̺̤̘̳͙͕͉̲̩̬̫̦ͅN̼̖̳̜̖̖S̱̯̦͙̮̲͓͎̤͎̰͖̜̮̤̙̗̯̪!̺̭̫̗!̰̬̬̬̲̹͙̩̣͍̥̪̱̻̺ͅ!̹̼̞̱̜̻͓̳̩̺̬̟̲ͅ!̪̣̳͍͎͔̠!̭̪͓͈̱̻̤̲͈͍͎͇̭̰̪̻͓̣!̫͍͔̪̬̯͙̯̪͉̺̪̙̘̞̠͍!̣͎̩̳̰!̟̣͔̫̙͇͇̳̦̝̤̤̰!̜̬ͅ!̟̜̦̙̬̪!͕̥̞̠̺̤͚̬̟̦̣̭̱̰͙͚̻!̱̖̖̯̘̺̭̗̙̗͕̖̯̟̹͍!̮̺̤̼̗̰̤̭̮̤͉̭!̼̞͍̤̺͈̗͙̲͉̻̱̬̠̩̻!̩̱̩!̱̝̖͙̥!̤̬͎̝̺̟̤͖̦̥̮̪̥̘̲̩!͖͓̻͉͚̫͍͍̫̗̭͔̣̦̩͔̥͉̼!̝͚̝̜̗̠̫͙!̩̥̜ͅ!̲̺̙̦̘̦!̙̘͎̹̲̻̫!̪͍̳̬̹!̣͎͕͙̹̹̺̣͔̥̻͕̼͕̩!͎̺͕̹͇̟̟ͅ!̪͍̜̣!͖̮̱͖͈̠!̬̘̪̻̖̣̲͉̖̘̖͖̘̫!̠͍͈̹̹͕̞̮̫̙͖̫̲͖̟̠!̫̯͓̩!̜͕̘͍̳̦̠̫̭̬̥ͅ!̫̪̰̩̱̳̳͈̹̥̹̻ͅ!̘͉̩̞̹̻̪͖̣̳̞!͚̪̲̹͉͎̫̺͉̬̲̞͔!̟͓̭̬͇̝͈̠̣̫̠̫!̦̼̺̞̫̼̱̳͉̘̤!̻͖̙̲̙̣̠͔̪̜̪̠̝̞̫̹̱!̠̪̱ͅ!͇͖͖͍̞̜̣̖̣̥!̥̣̰̱̣̘̞̹̭̠̳̫̯͚̗̖͇̬̺!̜̰͖͍̪̭̹̥!̙͉̥̫̥̗̖̝̗̰̖̰̜͓̜̤̰͚͖!͇̪͚̼͈̬̥̩͖͉͉̱͓͙̲!̩͖͓̱͈̤̠̫̦͉̳̥̙̦̥͔!̗̱̳͍̙̭!͇̘̳̖̞̗͖̺̳̙̮!̼̯̺̤͚̯͓̪ͅ!̲͔̠͉͓̖̲̼̰!̭̹̠̝̦͙̻͔̰̻̩̯!̣̝͇̣͇̤͉̖̝̣̘͍̦̦͙̣!͈̻̳͙̤͖!͖̠̲͔͔̪͈ͅ




m̷̡̉̏̀̊̓̂͊͂̓ͬ̈̓͗̾̂̿̿̄́͠Oͣͫ̃ͮ̆͛̈̓͛ͭ̈́̿͏̛͢A̸̍̓̏ͪ̈͝H̸̆̔͑͑ͥͭ͢


a̴̳͈̻̼͙͈̻͔͈̟̥̺̳̝̱͔̝͑ͬͫ̍͑̌͗̈̌̾̓̿̅͌ͫ͒̚͘͢͡t̵̸̖͙̹̱͉̻͖͇̻̖͓͓̙̤̳̞̗̥͛̐̌͂̇̋ͤ̌̇̚͠͡h̡̺̣̞̤̺̥̙̻͙̲͒̋̈́̽̏̌̓̾̔͢ę̸̴̪̠̱̬͚̠̝͚̬̜̘͇̻̫͚̮̀ͬ̒͋̎ͨ̐͋ͤ̊̿ͪ͠ͅ ̴̷̽̾̓ͫ͒͊ͩ̽̀͆ͣͨ̾̾͌̕͜͏͈̙̰̠̫̺̪͕͓̠̤z̓̃̽ͥͬͪ̄̅̈̐̐̓͛̋ͩ̇̚̕͏͇͔͕̖͠͠a̶̼̠͍̱̲͇̮͈̮̲̘̖ͩ̆̇̅͂̈́́̌͐ͨ͂͐ͬ̂̿͆̑̓̂̀͢͠l̵̺̲̯͚͚̀̑̂͆̋̃́͟͡g̢̼̩̪͍̺̩͚̻ͣ̈́̌̑͊̀̈̚͘̕o̧̳̩͙͍̬̱̭͖̱̠͚̥͚̅̈̓͢


----------



## Hatsu (Oct 19, 2009)

tj typed:

```
[spoileR][/spoiler]

[spoileR][/spoiler][spoileR][/spoiler][spoileR][/spoiler][spoileR][/spoiler][spoileR][/spoiler]
```

ANYWAY!!!! My ava:


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 20, 2009)

How can you be so obtuse?


----------



## Hatsu (Oct 20, 2009)

Re-testing

*OFFICIAL mthrnite seal of approval thingy*




mthrnite likes this.





mthrnite likes this.




oh yeah!
mthrnite seal of approval code:

```
[img]http://s199.photobucket.com/albums/aa175/mthrnite/like.gif[/img] [font="Palatino Linotype"][size=2][color="#3B5998"]mthrnite[/color] likes this.[/size][/font]
```


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2009)

Shit, I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Oct 22, 2009)

Epic sig test here!
*warning does notz triez dis @ hoam*


----------



## Placeholder (Oct 25, 2009)

hullo test test hullo


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2009)

flameiguana likes this.

TEST

GAME OVER MAN!!!

?IRC?


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 2, 2009)

Hatsu likes this.


----------



## Briankealing (Nov 3, 2009)

test


----------



## shinnyuuya (Nov 7, 2009)

testing by tester =_=


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 7, 2009)

C-C-C-Combo Breaker!!


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 8, 2009)

This post has been edited by *Hatsu*: Today, 00:00 PM


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 8, 2009)

Ignore thy below text.

hi


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Nov 14, 2009)

TEST


----------



## Man18 (Nov 18, 2009)

testing sig


----------



## prowler (Nov 26, 2009)

D:


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 28, 2009)

*Colored underlines*

```
[color="#0000FF"][u][color="#000000"]your text[/color][/u][/color]
ÂÂcolor of lineÂÂÂÂ color of the text
```

testing colored underline

more testing

even more testing

underscores: no they aren't :D

TEST






edit: colored strikethrough or combined

edit2:


Spoiler: testing it here



and it works[/p]



edit3:
[*]test
[*]test
placing is essential 

```
[color="#FF0000"][url="http://gbatemp.net"]gbatemp[/url][/color] =/= [url="http://gbatemp.net"][color="#FF0000"]gbatemp[/color][/url]
```
gbatemp =/= gbatemp
as it parses from out to in


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Dec 15, 2009)

Test maybe?


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

TASTE.

oh, oops. wrong section.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 17, 2009)

FEFL likes this.


TEST


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

FEFL said:
			
		

> FEFL likes this.
> 
> 
> TEST


O RLY?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Testing sig...oh wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, breaking .:Crimonite:.'s combo.













----------------------






			
				cracker said:
			
		

> Shoplifting is totally different than warez! Because you don't have an IP address when you shoplift...QUOTE(Bladexdsl @ Dec 14 2009, 10:08 PM) so there's a hack to hack in and change sigs? so wheres the hack that hacks in and makes you a mod and where can i get it


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 21, 2009)

test...BROKE! D:


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 24, 2009)

firebug test lol

EDIT: Nope.


----------



## Fluto (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Fluto (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Hatsu (Dec 25, 2009)

Fix'd


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 28, 2009)

testing


----------



## Raika (Dec 28, 2009)

TEST


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

This post has been edited by *Hatsu*: Today 00:00am



Real edit note:


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 1, 2010)

test


----------



## Raika (Jan 1, 2010)

hoo


----------



## sjones900 (Jan 3, 2010)

_TEST_


----------



## sjones900 (Jan 3, 2010)

NVM


----------



## prowler (Jan 8, 2010)

.





This post has been edited by *Hatsu*: Jan 08 2010, 08:36 PM


----------



## Davess (Jan 8, 2010)

This post has been edited by *deanxxczx:* Today, 09:53 PM


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 8, 2010)

aas


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bing!

Testing, testing. 1, 2, 3!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 11, 2010)

This post has been edited by *Hatsu:* Today, 11:07 AM
This post has been edited by *Hatsu:* Today, 11:07 AM


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 12, 2010)

first one is for FF and Chrome, second for IE
the one Hatsu posted (second one) is FF only

This post has been edited by *tj_cool*: Today, 09:46 PM
This post has been edited by *tj_cool*: Today, 09:46 PM


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 12, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> first one is for FF and Chrome, second for IE
> the one Hatsu posted (second one) is FF only
> 
> This post has been edited by *tj_cool*: Today, 09:46 PM
> This post has been edited by *tj_cool*: Today, 09:46 PM




Firefox is called Fx actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







This post has been edited by *ProtoKun7*: Today, 10:41 PM


----------



## prowler (Feb 8, 2010)

*Welcome to GBAtemp! (name here)*
Hope you have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you need any help on where to get started, be sure to read the GBAtemp Tutorial
*Everyone that joins GBAtemp should read the rules before posting; Forum rules
Don't say you didn't know if you post anything that is against the rules  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Be sure you post in the right section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; here are some links to get you on your way!*


Spoiler: Nintendo DS




[Essentials] Nintendo DS
[Multiplayer Essentials] Nintendo DS
Homebrew Starters Pack
Translation Index Thread
Flashing Hardware and Software section






Spoiler: Nintendo Wii




Wii: Essential Games List
Wii: Online Multiplayer Essentials
Modify any Wii 4.2 & below, aka the simplistic mod
Wi-Fi General Chat






Spoiler



[titlether links]
GBAtemp Magazine News
User Submitted News
List of the best Rom hacks!!!
Sony PSP section
Xbox 360 section
Playstation 3 section
[Essentials] PC
[Essentials] Freeware
General Off-Topic Chat
Books, Music, TV & Movies
Blog Articles




*Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 8, 2010)

This is still supposed to be a sticky thread anyway. Does anyone have a pin handy?

EDIT: I see you didn't include an EoF link


----------



## prowler (Feb 8, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> This is still supposed to be a sticky thread anyway. Does anyone have a pin handy?
> 
> EDIT: I see you didn't include an EoF link



Oh god no.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 9, 2010)

The gbatemps ninja's name is Densetsu3000
lets see if he edits it


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 10, 2010)

This post has been edited by *tj_cool*: Today, 09:46 PM


----------



## Neko (Feb 10, 2010)

test


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2010)

test
[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@_
[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@_
[email protected]@@@@@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@_
[email protected]@@@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@@@@[email protected]@@@@@@_
[email protected]@@@@@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@_
[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@_
[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@_
[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@_
[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@_
[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@_


----------



## Gore (Mar 1, 2010)

test


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2010)

test


----------



## Gore (Mar 2, 2010)

i performed a slight lol


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 2, 2010)

Jamaica, we have a bobsled team


----------



## longtom1 (Mar 3, 2010)

wwwwwwwwoooooooooooaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh   Wii Hacking


----------



## playallday (Mar 4, 2010)

[flash url="http://sinkhead.gbatemp.net/misc/acesig%281%29.swf"][flash]

[embed]http://sinkhead.gbatemp.net/misc/acesig%281%29.swf[/embed]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't know if tags in between merged posts work, but I'll give it a go.
(Not bumping needlessly, this is a proper test).



Spoiler



So long and thanks

*Posts merged*

for all the fish



Hehe, it worked.


----------



## prowler (Oct 11, 2010)

Bump





This post has been edited by *prowler485*: Today, 08:52 PM


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 11, 2010)

TEST


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 12, 2010)

There are FileTrip tags?
kewl.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 12, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6528^^

*Posts merged*

w00t, It works!. Guess checking out tempbot's profile paid off


----------



## playallday (Oct 13, 2010)

.


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 13, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-4819^^
*"Touch: Man to Man" (4819) is playing hard-to-get. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

^^ndsrelease-XXXX^^
*Gaww, they ain't working for me...*

Find 'Project Scarlet 0.1 Beta' on FileTrip.net
*Filetrip is wond'rous!*


*Looks like the old "Anchor" tag is out if commission.*

G.E.O.F.L.C.L.
*A very verifiable acronym. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## chyyran (Oct 13, 2010)

It has to be the only thing on the post.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 13, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6518^^


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 13, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> It has to be the only thing on the post.


Is it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





test

^^ndsrelease-6518^^


Text


Blah


.....


*Bold*


Not a link



Spoiler



Tip: It only works with Full reply
And you can use only 1 per post

^^ndsrelease-6519^^


----------



## kevan (Oct 13, 2010)

ZOmg i finally got it to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!
!
!
!
!
!

!


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 16, 2010)

kevan said:
			
		

> ZOmg i finally got it to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !
> !
> !
> ...


Seriously ? its really simple.


----------



## mameks (Nov 18, 2010)

Spoiler






Spoiler



testing


testing


Hmm...


Spoiler



testing


[/spoiler]





*sigh* I give up...


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 19, 2010)

ON TOPIC: I think my avatar and sig works. 

OFF TOPIC: Waffles.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 27, 2010)

Colored edited by line test #1


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 27, 2010)

I saw what you did there.
Sweet trick.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 27, 2010)

I was under the impression that staff edits didn't leave an 'edited by' line


So just how are you doing that?

Nevermind.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2010)

What's happening


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 27, 2010)

Should work with background too btw.


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 27, 2010)

Test?

HA!!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 27, 2010)

TJ, if all the kids start posting unreadable threads, I blame you.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 27, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> TJ, if all the kids start posting unreadable threads, I blame you.


They already could without this trick


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh I know, you just popularized it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 27, 2010)

Ninja edit.


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 27, 2010)

Test.

8D


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 27, 2010)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Spoiler] 


























[/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler]


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 27, 2010)

I win!
[/quote]


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 21, 2010)

Still useful


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2010)

Should be stick'd IMO.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 21, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Should be stick'd IMO.


It used to be; I second this.


Again.


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2010)

Yesh.


----------



## xdmario1 (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Videos*


Spoiler: Gaming









Spoiler: Interviews and Stuff


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 14, 2011)

Bumping... works!


----------



## Narayan (Feb 14, 2011)

my siggy won't load. oh wait. i don't have one.


----------



## mameks (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmm...wonder why it didn't work first time round...
Seriously, sticky this topic please.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2011)

still quite awesome V


----------



## Raika (Mar 6, 2011)

Testicles.


----------



## Minox (Mar 6, 2011)

Testing


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 6, 2011)

This looks like a topic title.​


----------



## Narayan (Mar 7, 2011)

testing if i can post in the testing thread.

testing if i can double post.

EDIT: it auto merged?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 7, 2011)

testing if it automerges again...

*Posts merged*

trying 3ple post....


Spoiler



playing in the EoF is fun



*Posts merged*

it failed.


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 9, 2011)

Not a test for pics or something but more a test for a program im making

Telenet
Fibernet
digicorder


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 13, 2011)

legitimate test


```
[flash=420,250]http://static.4shared.com/flash/player.swf?file=http://dc195.4shared.com/img/529785210/49fbc995/dlink__2Fdownload_2FpOkkOxzY_3Ftsid_3D20110312-230104-3eee25e0/preview.mp3[/flash]
```

freakin piece of... i can't link to the file but i can just get the straight up player




```
[flash=420,250]http://static.4shared.com/flash/player.swf[/flash]
```

but of course youtube is doin just fine using straight up flash (but u only see the bar)




```
[flash=560,25]http://www.youtube.com/v/7an-BB4-lLA.swf[/flash]
```

or if u want to see it, 




```
[flash=560,349]http://www.youtube.com/v/7an-BB4-lLA.swf[/flash]
```


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2011)

TESTIN MAH SEXEH NEW AV AND SIGGY


----------



## tlyee61 (Mar 26, 2011)

testicles


----------



## Ace (Mar 27, 2011)

THIS ARE THE TEST OF MONKATS SIG HE MAED!


----------



## Nujui (Apr 1, 2011)

I want this kitty.





SOOOO BADLY....


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2011)

onepost

*Posts merged*

twopost


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 4, 2011)

Testing.......


----------



## CCNaru (Apr 5, 2011)

rar

that's some terrible quality right there


----------



## person66 (Apr 5, 2011)

I can make a signature that isn't crap, yippie.

By the way, CCnaru, in your signature, how can you have 2 'Favorite Title' (singular)?
Yay, grammar nazis are fun!


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 5, 2011)

oh gawd it's actually blank nao


----------



## person66 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> oh gawd it's actually blank nao


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 6, 2011)

???? 

I HAS UR GUN NAO


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 8, 2011)

[flash][/flash]

EDIT: F*ck, not work


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 8, 2011)

j00 need 2 put dem widt and dem heght in dat parametars


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 8, 2011)

testing





damn


----------



## whoomph (Apr 8, 2011)

As this is for testing, I guess I won't get any grief for trying out my potential new sig. Haven't decided whether I'll use it yet. It just came to me in a flash.





Edit: Changed my mind again lol


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh yeah! Now I remember!! TU!


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## tj_cool (Apr 9, 2011)

Shit, AlanJohn hax'd the system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This post has been edited by *AlanJohn*: Today, 06:46 PM


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 9, 2011)

He did? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







YES!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This post has been edited by *AlanJohn*: Today, 07:59 PM


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 9, 2011)

j00 trickz dem nubs!!!


...




how u do tat? wat ,alanjohn is mod!?????//


----------



## Narayan (Apr 9, 2011)

lies!!


----------



## Zorua (Apr 10, 2011)

*Lamefuck*

Why is there no member called lamefuck?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 10, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

>


i did that once without even using images, Ace moedertaor.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 10, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: Hai guyz._


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 10, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: sup, u kool bro?_


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 10, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> This post has been removed by a moderator.
> 
> _Reason: sup, u kool bro?_


foil


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 10, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: WHAT THE FUCK, WHAT THE FUCK! SAUSAGE HEAD USING MODHAX? I'M GOING TO DIE!_


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 10, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: yay I can do it too!_


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 10, 2011)

HAH! I KNEW IT! YOU MIRRORED IT


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

hacking the temp?


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 15, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: derp_


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 15, 2011)

EDIT: F^ck I can't make it smaller.
133kb's f^ck.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 15, 2011)

DO YOU SEE?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 15, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> DO YOU SEE?


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 15, 2011)

john


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## ars25 (Apr 16, 2011)

came out all right


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

>


Yes


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

>


YesYes

Also i love your filenames.
mine is always "Naamloos"


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2011)

uyhhj


----------



## Nujui (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 20, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

>


hight: 100
With: 130
100x130


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## iMasaru (Apr 24, 2011)

new picture format :3


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## person66 (Apr 25, 2011)

testing

WTF!!!??!!

The thumb tag glitch was fixed? when did that happen?


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 25, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: Yo!_


----------



## Nujui (Apr 30, 2011)

This 






or this





or this.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 30, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gatta say that okami/kirby hyrbrid onne looks awesome the other 2 are great but i think the okami/kirby one is best outta them(just my opinion though)


----------



## Nujui (Apr 30, 2011)

Or perhaps this.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 30, 2011)

Possibly my future sig:


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Infinite Zero (May 6, 2011)

lol
test


----------



## Shockwind (May 7, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (May 7, 2011)

^^^
I see you learned vector style brushes.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 7, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> ^^^
> russian photoshop quatsch


epic shit bro


----------



## Waflix (May 7, 2011)

Juuust testing, people.


----------



## wasim (May 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Nujui (May 13, 2011)

A sig and ava I found.










I'm in the persona mood.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 13, 2011)

Reason for edit: trololololololoo[/p]


----------



## person66 (May 16, 2011)

anchors don't work anymore?


----------



## Sausage Head (May 16, 2011)

[a]no[/a]

no


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

Forget it.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 20, 2011)

epic fail ^


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (May 28, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## dicamarques (May 30, 2011)

Just showing off XD


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (May 31, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2011)

Hopefully I'm still sexy!


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 2, 2011)

New ava and sig.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 3, 2011)

[citation needed]


----------



## Paarish (Jun 4, 2011)

I need to test


----------



## Narayan (Jun 4, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> I need to test


that a boy or a girl?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

You decide. If it's a girl then I hope it appeals to your taste.
If it's a boy, IT'S A TRAP!



Spoiler



It really is a trap though


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> You decide. If it's a girl then I hope it appeals to your taste.
> If it's a boy, IT'S A TRAP!
> 
> 
> ...


uhhh...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  can i see the source?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's a yaoi site 
U LIKE YAOI!?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't like yaoi in general, but i've read one and it does look good. it's not disgusting like what i first thought.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> test


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 8, 2011)

uploaded from 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: it works!!
it's a pain to type the whole url though


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 8, 2011)

personuser
ifish
KirbyBoy
scott-105
jamstruth
windaga
monkat
ikki
Devin
Zorua
mocalacace
Sausage Head
fgghjjkll


----------



## Nujui (Jun 17, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> personuser
> ifish
> KirbyBoy
> scott-105
> ...


Wat.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 17, 2011)

????????
????????
????????????
????????????
????????????
????????????
????????
????????


```
????????
????????
????????????
????????????
????????????
????????????
????????
????????
```


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

TEST!!!!


----------



## ars25 (Jul 11, 2011)

test


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2011)

jesus christ


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 11, 2011)

EXAM


----------



## mameks (Jul 12, 2011)

EpicJungle said:
			
		

> EXAM


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

Everybody likes to test!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned cuz i dont >_<
oh... oh wait... DAMN!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 14, 2011)

oh look...


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 14, 2011)

I think I should make my own trio like you guys...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

i realised we posted in the order our games came out:

30084pm---> Pasca Kanonno---> RM1
FrozenIndignation---> Kanonno Earhart---> RM2
Narayan---> Kanonno Grassvalley---> RM3


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 14, 2011)

Spoiler: WARNING, (now non-)AUTOPLAYING FLASH


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 15, 2011)

Test.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 16, 2011)

http://images.wikia.com/finalfantasy/image...ory_Fanfare.ogg
Wololo


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Another test.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 31, 2011)

░░░█░░░░░░▄██▀▄▄░░░░░▄▄▄░░​░█ 
░▄▀▒▄▄▄▒░█▀▀▀▀▄▄█░░░██▄▄█░​░░█ 
█░▒█▒▄░▀▄▄▄▀░░░░░░░░█░░░▒▒​▒▒▒█ 
█░▒█░█▀▄▄░░░░░█▀░░░░▀▄░░▄▀​▀▀▄▒█ 
░█░▀▄░█▄░█▀▄▄░▀░▀▀░▄▄▀░░░░​█░░█ 
░░█░░░▀▄▀█▄▄░█▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▀▀█▀█​█░█ 
░░█░░░░██░░▀█▄▄▄█▄▄█▄████░​█ 
░░░█░░░░▀▀▄░█░░░█░█▀██████​░█ 
░░░░▀▄░░░░░▀▀▄▄▄█▄█▄█▄█▄▀░​░█ 
░░░░░░▀▄▄░▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░░░▒░​░░█ 
░░░░░░░░░▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄​▄▀
fail


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 31, 2011)

[youtube]SiMHTK15Pik[/youtube]

k finally figured out how to get it embed


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

Testing out new avatar even though I've been using it for awhile...

Yep, evil Margatroid Kitty works I guess..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm a sexy lion.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Aug 5, 2011)

I love them Frozen!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

Yay


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 5, 2011)

Considering your signature and avatar update on all your old posts, I just used an old post.

Oh well, new avatar and signature.


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 6, 2011)

So many doggaymn Prinnies.

Throws one of the Prinnies at the other


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

Spoiler



k


----------



## Narayan (Aug 7, 2011)

a test? i hate them.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

test your might


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

Never test a test you can't test


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

guy


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

Yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Thanks to 30084pm-kun to have vectorized it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

i dont like much chicken nuggets

ah.. mixed this one with spam thread


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

screw this


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

Ava/sig test.

EDIT: Only staff can use HTML.
EDIT zwei: sig fail.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

lol.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

ok let see if i can do this


----------



## Nujui (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 27, 2011)

Testing 1-2-3...

My Avatar!






My Signature!






Happy Eid Ul-Fitr and Happy National Day (Selamat Hari Raya Aidilfitri dan Selamat Hari Kebangsaan)!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 1, 2011)

Test.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 1, 2011)

Heh, I remember when I made a sex change and lots of plastic surgerys to look like haruhi...

But in the end the 'temprs thought that Im ugly and I changed back to the good old 47-year old pedo mood.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh lawd. O.O


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

I̖̾ͅ ̦̘̣͉̘̾̽̑ͩM̺̖̑̋ͨ͂̑͗͌͂̓O͓̟̲̗̟̾ͯ̚N̘ͫͅK͉̫͍̲̙̖̒̀̂̔Ā͍̘̩̘̆̐̋̄ͦ̌ͣT̠̥̝̝̯͊ͅ


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 21, 2011)

k


----------



## pistone (Sep 21, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

>


now thats a avatar !!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 23, 2011)

Testing...

...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Edit:


----------



## person66 (Oct 8, 2011)

do spoilers inside spoilers work properly now!?



Spoiler






Spoiler



THEY DO, THEY DO!





Spoiler



I don't really like the look of the new spoilers, though...





Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



HI! 


Spoiler



Woah, emoticons show up in the entry window thing now!














Spoiler



So I guess you can only go 5 spoilers deep though...





Spoiler



[titleo titles still work?]Apparently!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2011)

testing my sexy new av and sig combo...
IN V3


----------



## mameks (Oct 8, 2011)

SPAM ME WITH NOTIFICATIONS AND LIKE THIS!!!!


----------



## YayMii (Oct 8, 2011)

shlong said:


> SPAM ME WITH NOTIFICATIONS AND LIKE THIS!!!!


QUOTE TEST


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 8, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING.


----------



## mameks (Oct 8, 2011)

WHO THE FUCK KNOWS?


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING.


Your avatar and your Profile Picture have assimilated .


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 8, 2011)

shlong said:


> SPAM ME WITH NOTIFICATIONS AND LIKE THIS!!!!





YayMii said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > SPAM ME WITH NOTIFICATIONS AND LIKE THIS!!!!
> ...





Guild McCommunist said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING.


I like your other avatar...  



tigris said:


> testing my sexy new av and sig combo...
> IN V3


Anyway, multiqoute test.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 8, 2011)

We had a multiquote function before the update... it's just that nobody used it.


----------



## mameks (Oct 8, 2011)

YayMii said:


> We had a multiquote function before the update... it's just that nobody used it.


I did


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 8, 2011)

YayMii said:


> We had a multiquote function before the update... it's just that nobody used it.


For some reason, I could get it to work then  ,but I haven't try for a while and now I can't.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 8, 2011)

text

_Edit: Damn it, doesn't work._


----------



## prowler (Oct 8, 2011)

YayMii said:


> We had a multiquote function before the update... it's just that nobody used it.


People used it.

It was the only way to get quotes (linkbacks, etc) out of a locked thread.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Oct 8, 2011)

my ava disppeared, gonna get a new one


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 9, 2011)

ok my new ava works and it does not fit my username (though i may be here weekly to test a new ava)


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 9, 2011)

TEST


----------



## Snailface (Oct 9, 2011)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Nested spoilers still work although they're nerfed somewhat.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 9, 2011)

Testing...testing

1..2..1,2


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 9, 2011)

*â€‹*
*â€‹*
*€‹ â€‹ â€‹ â€‹ *


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 9, 2011)

*This text is bold*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

[yt]eDU0CTDMk2g[/yt]

>_>;


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 9, 2011)

Snailface said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you mean, nerfed?


soulx said:


> *This text is bold*


No it isn't.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 9, 2011)

Testing my new siglet


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 10, 2011)

Testing the mobile skin on my DSiXL... looks like shit, but it's livable. :/


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

testing...nothing.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 10, 2011)

NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 10, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN


test


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 10, 2011)

testing new sex ava


----------



## mameks (Oct 10, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN
> ...


Normal users can't use HTML ;D


----------



## hkz8000 (Oct 11, 2011)

Testing avatar


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 15, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > &lt;marquee direction=right&gt;NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN
> ...


What's the problem?

any who, time for some tests

hello
[p= ]hello[/p]
[p=]hello[/p]

[/spoiler]


Spoiler



hello



Spoiler



goodbye



Spoiler






Spoiler



bye








hello



Spoiler



Herro


----------



## mameks (Oct 15, 2011)

Terminator02 said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > ProtoKun7 said:
> ...


You troll you


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 17, 2011)

I liek Cookies!


----------



## Cyan (Oct 17, 2011)

Quoting test:


			
				new v3+ quote said:
			
		

> ```
> [quote="new v3+ quote"][/quote]
> ```
> it adds "said:"





			
				old style quote said:
			
		

> ```
> [quote="old style quote"][/quote]
> ```
> it doesn't add the "said:" and looks like the old v3 style! :thxcostello:
> Don't forget to remove the "name" part.



Few tests on the new Paragraph bbcode:


```
[P]your content here[/P]
```
 no more "P= ", just "P"

heyy, a tag in a P tag looks buggy. (same as the cookie image above).

let's try something else.


```
[code][P]your content here[/P]
```
[/code] double code is not parsed correctly (close at the first instead of the last)
[Noparse][Noparse]your content here[/Noparse][/Noparse] double noparse is working fine


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 18, 2011)

Testing soundcloud player!

Tune from a while back.
http://soundcloud.com/arikad0/v-day-rock-track


tj_cool is the coolest!
and you are all in very big trouble when I have more stuff to upload...


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 19, 2011)

Old8oy said:


> Testing soundcloud player!
> 
> Tune from a while back.
> http://soundcloud.com/arikad0/v-day-rock-track
> ...


That was pretty fuckin' sweet right there.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 19, 2011)

thank you sir


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Testing what the guy on the top of me said with the speed and the all...


----------



## person66 (Oct 25, 2011)

My post for testing stuff


----------



## chyyran (Oct 25, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-7191^^

Aww, it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 26, 2011)

Testing new ava with my master.


----------



## mameks (Oct 26, 2011)

Testing tapatalk


----------



## duel (Oct 27, 2011)

I test nothing....






It works!


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 5, 2011)

Testing new alpha-codeprime signature layout.

I feel like a _prowler *superior gbatemp member* now.

I DIDN'T STEEL YOUR STYLE ANTOLIGY'


----------



## Etheboss (Nov 5, 2011)

Testing all Wii region EMUNANDS...


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 13, 2011)

Testing new colored sig and ava
(I recolored the ava myself, BTW)


----------



## Nujui (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2011)

TEST


----------



## mameks (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## FireGrey (Nov 20, 2011)

_*NO*_


----------



## Nujui (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 17, 2011)

you have shit editing skills


----------



## Nujui (Dec 19, 2011)

Alan John said:


> you have shit editing skills


nou


----------



## The Milkman (Dec 20, 2011)

....WIN


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2011)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 26, 2011)

blah


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey I just have a VERY disturbing thing to ask; did anyone notice in Sonic Generations that where the female characters were frozen, they all showed 'explicit' poses for no reason.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 29, 2011)

fuck cunt fucking shit

EDIT: Test


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 29, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> Hey I just have a VERY disturbing thing to ask; did anyone notice in Sonic Generations that where the female characters were frozen, they all showed 'explicit' poses for no reason.


For no reason... Or is it?


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 30, 2011)

Testing new stuff


----------



## Helpful Corn (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (Jan 2, 2012)

test


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jan 3, 2012)

test


----------



## mameks (Jan 8, 2012)

@[member="alidsl"]


----------



## mameks (Jan 8, 2012)

@shlong test


----------



## alidsl (Jan 8, 2012)

@[member='shlong']


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

π


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

@pinkiepie
@fluttershy
@rarity
@[member='RainbowDash']
@twilightsparkle
@[member='Hydreigon']
@[member='applejack']


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 15, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

[yt][/yt]





			
				Test said:
			
		

> Test


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 6, 2012)

@[member='Vulpes Abnocto']
@[member='Costello']

Can't figure this out, 2 word names dont work

NVM it works i think


----------



## Costello (Feb 6, 2012)

@[member='Ace Gunman']
did this work?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 8, 2012)

@[member='Costello']
Very rarely do mentions work for me.


----------



## Costello (Feb 8, 2012)

I think they're broken -- if you use them on a single line (insert the mention on 1 line with nothing else) they work
if you insert a mention in the middle of the sentence, it doesn't.
gotta fix that sometime...

@[member='Zerosuit connor']


----------



## chyyran (Feb 8, 2012)

@Costello


Nope, nothing


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 8, 2012)

@[member='Costello']
I got the "costello mentioned you in this post" notification but
@[member='Vulpes Abnocto']
Said that you don't get the notification when using the member BBcode. E.G.

```
[member='Costello']
```

*EDIT*

Thanks Costello


----------



## Costello (Feb 8, 2012)

you do not get the notification if you just use the m tag.
only the @ thing works


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 8, 2012)

It is working on and off in multiple browsers. 
@Costello could you get tjcool to play around with it for a while?


----------



## Costello (Feb 8, 2012)

Costello said:


> I think they're broken -- if you use them on a single line (insert the mention on 1 line with nothing else) they work
> if you insert a mention in the middle of the sentence, it doesn't.
> gotta fix that sometime...


read that


----------



## Flame (Feb 8, 2012)

@[member='Flame']


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 8, 2012)

Costello said:


> @[member='Ace Gunman']
> did this work?


@Costello It worked.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 9, 2012)

It must just be me @[member='Costello']
@Costello


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 9, 2012)

@[member='Zerosuit connor']

Did it work?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 9, 2012)

@[member='jarejare3']
It just doesn't work for me most of the time.


----------



## Costello (Feb 9, 2012)

i think tj cool fixed some stuff

testing @lilsypha 1 2 3


----------



## tijntje_7 (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## ScarletCrystals (Feb 16, 2012)

@darkicecrystal

Nope, no notification


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 17, 2012)

It won't work if you mention yourself.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks ProtoKun.

@[member='RedJiggly']
Well?


----------



## Nujui (Feb 18, 2012)

Testing


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 18, 2012)

test


----------



## prowler (Feb 20, 2012)

Can someone copy and reply with this please
	
	



```
[quote="prowler_"] :blank: [/quote]
```


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 20, 2012)

prowler_ said:
			
		

>


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 24, 2012)

This is a test of the Emergency Broadcast system.
If this were an actual emergency I would have been running around in circles pissing in my pants.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 25, 2012)

Spoiler






Twitter | Steam  |  DeviantART  |  Tumblr​


EDIT: looks like shite.


Twitter | Steam  |  DeviantART  |  Tumblr​


----------



## Wiip™ (Feb 28, 2012)

Test





EDIT: doesn't move. O.o


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 29, 2012)

Twitter | Steam  |  DeviantART  |  Tumblr​


----------



## TempyFive-O (Feb 29, 2012)

test


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 2, 2012)

Fugu, how do you make a spoiler box that doesn't say spoiler?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 2, 2012)

Spoiler: Like this.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 2, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> trollface.jpg


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm testing this test thread, to test if it tests my test well.


----------



## Flame (Mar 9, 2012)

testing


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Mar 13, 2012)

New sig.


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Testing


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 5, 2012)

Testicles.


----------



## jarejare3 (Apr 5, 2012)

> Testing


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 6, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> I'm testing this test thread, to test if it tests my test well.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 7, 2012)

new sig ava combe needs testing


----------



## Forstride (Apr 18, 2012)

Testing my new sig and ava


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2012)

testing
penis, that is all


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 18, 2012)

Testing dilemma.

Delete this and you're gay.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2012)

What's wrong with being gay? Being happy isn't something one should be ashamed of.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 18, 2012)

Spoiler: Testing


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 20, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> What's wrong with being gay? Being happy isn't something one should be ashamed of.


Trolololol


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 22, 2012)

Testing new ava/sig


----------



## AlanJohn (May 3, 2012)

▲
▲ ▲

EDIT: this shit works on 4chan but doesn't work on GBAtemp.net™


----------



## Eerpow (May 3, 2012)

......▲.....
... ▲ ▲ ...

Edit: Works if you cheat.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 3, 2012)

_▲
▲ ▲


----------



## Eerpow (May 3, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> _▲
> ▲ ▲


You sneaky bastard...

Genius!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 4, 2012)

Testing because sticklers


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 5, 2012)

EDIT: Oh that's weird.


----------



## prowler (May 7, 2012)

alhf aslkhgdslkh death adk;gjhpd eitphspfg


okay thats rude filetrip

huh doesnt do it once edited


----------



## Eerpow (May 7, 2012)

Death Mario

mario isn't linked to the DS skin anymore, good.
What other words triggers this function?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 12, 2012)

Spoiler: I want to believe



shit


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2012)

I'm just gonna use this little post to store 10 nominations, plus a few more posts to store a few more.




Spoiler



1: 
2: 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2012)

11-20/32 nominations:



Spoiler



11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Lumstar (May 23, 2012)

testing


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 26, 2012)

testing


----------



## triassic911 (May 27, 2012)

TEST


----------



## The Milkman (May 28, 2012)

Mudkips


----------



## triassic911 (May 29, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Mudkips


herd u like tem


----------



## The Milkman (May 29, 2012)

I hate mudkips disease spreading whores infecting our great society with their sin... I want them ALL dead. Now Gengars... ooohhhh yeeeaaahh they know how to please a man.


----------



## FireGrey (May 29, 2012)

hai


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 6, 2012)

testing


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 8, 2012)

Added something at the end of my sig. Just spoke what came to mind after seeing users like Guild thinking their opinion is fact.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 10, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> testing





triassic911 said:


> TEST





xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> testing





Lumstar said:


> testing


Testing


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2012)

Testing


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 13, 2012)

.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2012)

delete


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 15, 2012)

testing....


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 16, 2012)

I am test


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 24, 2012)

Testing my phone camera.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex5I_8M4rGk


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 14, 2012)

testing.
testing..
testing...



complete


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2012)

Testing


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 20, 2012)

still testing ...


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 20, 2012)

test


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 20, 2012)

Rank 23? Zomg..


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 26, 2012)

This thread is way funnier than anything in the EoF right now...


----------



## Nujui (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 31, 2012)

Testing shoud work

It does but it did not at first problbliy because I'm posting and doing things from my smart phone


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

. . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-‘”. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
 
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-”. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .“-.,
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ”:,
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.}
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:”. . . ./
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./
. . . . . . . /__.(. . .“~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./
. . . . . . /(_. . ”~,_. . . ..“~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . .”=,_. . . .“-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~”; /. .. .}
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . .”=-._. . .“;,,./`. . /” . . . ./. .. ../
. . . .. . .\`~,. . ..“~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-”
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-,
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==``
 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..`


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2012)

who da sexy tigris?
YOU da sexy tigris :3


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2012)

Test 2


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 22, 2012)

Testing mentioning...

@ouch123
@[member='TaeWong']

Ah-Ha! The system works!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 22, 2012)

bump


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Uncensor your topic.
> 
> Black-Ice uses the word Urusai repeatedly.
> 
> *Every time he’ll post outside in this thread the mods will move back to this topic here.*



Nope.
Ice Testa


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

Test.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

tset


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 15, 2012)

HEHEHEGHEGEHEG™


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2012)

id like to test my alibi: 
.........no i dont know that girl   ..............i was with alan john at a party ,i swear to my brother head   .............i didnt stole hers b**s .....she never had them   
how it was ?


----------



## Arras (Sep 16, 2012)

pistone said:


> id like to test my alibi:
> .........no i dont know that girl   ..............i was with alan john at a party ,i swear to my brother head   .............i didnt stole hers b**s .....she never had them
> how it was ?


It needs more grammar and less smileys.


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2012)

no





Arras said:


> pistone said:
> 
> 
> > id like to test my alibi:
> ...


no smileys !!!!!!
how im supposed not to use smileys in real life ??? 
forget grammar ............they understand shit


----------



## Arras (Sep 16, 2012)

pistone said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not like you can't use them in real life but 7 crying smileys in a row is a bit overkill. One would probably suffice.


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2012)

thank you master   
now can you tell me where to hide the body ?


----------



## Arras (Sep 16, 2012)

pistone said:


> thank you master
> now can you tell me where to hide the body ?


Hire a boat and dump it in the middle of the sea tied to a weight at night. If you keep it around it'll start to reek, cutting it up will make a mess and burying it is a lot of trouble and it might be discovered by dogs. It's all situational, though. If you need to store it somewhere temporarily, make sure you properly encase it in something that's airtight like plastic or it'll decay way too fast.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2012)

test


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2012)

Arras said:


> pistone said:
> 
> 
> > thank you master
> ...


i was thinking something like.................put her in a macdonald fastfood and then it will look like .....like .....she killed her self eating poisoned food ................................................................but yours is wayyyyyyyy better


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 18, 2012)

Yep


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 20, 2012)

..signature test


----------



## mucus2 (Sep 21, 2012)

i can't make my avatar right


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 27, 2012)

testing my new shiny sig! Do you like it? Are it's links shiny?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 2, 2012)

TESTING


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 6, 2012)

Test


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 7, 2012)

testing​


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 10, 2012)

test


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 10, 2012)

Testing ava and sig combo to the maxxx


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Art Academy: Lessons for Everyone*





Publisher: Nintendo
(digital+physical)








testtestest


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 30, 2012)

Spoiler: what the fuck is up with the spoilers



oh, there we are


----------



## Rydian (Oct 31, 2012)

One
two
three​
[url=google.com]PORN[/url]

mthr

lolwut

Section 7 - How To Fart

Will this line show up when quoted?

Pre-formatted?


----------



## pistone (Oct 31, 2012)

I just love the new forum ,but it would be nice to have a eof shortcut in the main page like the other forum


----------



## Necron (Nov 2, 2012)

Testing this:


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 3, 2012)

@p1ngpong




testing just when (if ever) he is correct


----------



## Satangel (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am the very model of a modern Major-General.


----------



## snakepliskin2334 (Nov 28, 2012)

just testing mine out see if it shows (:


----------



## Narayan (Nov 28, 2012)

snakepliskin2334 said:


> just testing mine out see if it shows (:


looks ugly with Tempstyle DARK


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 30, 2012)

TEST


----------



## tshu (Dec 8, 2012)

test


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 10, 2012)

soulx said:


> *Art Academy: Lessons for Everyone*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What is wrong with you? You are completely obsessed with your thread


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 10, 2012)

I was testing the formatting of that post?


----------



## Arras (Dec 11, 2012)

test D mthr:
Okay, so it parses smileys left to right


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 11, 2012)

Spoiler



testing how to write spoiler tags


 
can we not put a different name for the spoiler. Something like [screenshot] but it works like a spoiler tag


----------



## Narayan (Dec 11, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: like this?



nothing to see here


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 11, 2012)

yes how do u do it
[screenshot]
[/screenshot]


----------



## Janthran (Dec 11, 2012)

Is my signature too big?


----------



## Arras (Dec 11, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> yes how do u do it
> [screenshot]
> [/screenshot]


{spoiler=name here} contents here {/spoiler}
But with brackets instead of the curly thingamajigs.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 12, 2012)

Spoiler: AH it works



Thanks


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 12, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> Spoiler: AH it works
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
Let me help you a little more: http://gbatemp.net/help/bb-codes
It has all the BB Codes in it.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 15, 2012)

*dont click here*


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 15, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> *dont click here*


 
hovered over it:
tinyurl.com/hahayouclickedz


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 15, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> hovered over it:
> tinyurl.com/hahayouclickedz


shure you did


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 15, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> shure you did


 
Yup


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 20, 2012)

Testing BB codes...


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 23, 2012)

How's my new ava?


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 23, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> How's my new ava?


 
It's really lame.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 23, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> How's my new ava?


 
The name's Bond.

Carlton Bond.

James Carlton Bond.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 25, 2012)

so whats up


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 25, 2012)

LegendaryTemper said:


> so whats up


 
What's popping?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 25, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> What's popping?


TEST


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 25, 2012)

LegendaryTemper said:


> TEST


 
Do well!


----------



## Satangel (Feb 6, 2013)

need to copy this smiley to facebook, it's so epic


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 16, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> View attachment 1806


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 24, 2013)

testing BB Codes


Spoiler: I said what what, in da..



butt


----------



## ars25 (Mar 12, 2013)

Test


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 12, 2013)

lololoxd


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 12, 2013)

testing​


----------



## Rydian (Mar 14, 2013)

test


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 5, 2013)

Now my sig has been improved! 
Up next: new ava! (Troll i7)


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 16, 2013)

testing​


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 8, 2013)

RANDOM TEXT


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 9, 2013)

look at me gif there


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 13, 2013)




----------



## gamewitch (May 22, 2013)

test


----------



## AlanJohn (May 29, 2013)

Best signature awards 2013 winner: AlanJohn


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 30, 2013)

testing new sig


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 6, 2013)

HRTH

getting back  to the thread root


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 16, 2013)

Mmmm... delicious..


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 16, 2013)

testing (new sig for dark users only)

edit: trying headers


----------



## Magsor (Jun 27, 2013)

Spoiler



ok got it!


----------



## Magsor (Jun 27, 2013)

successful


----------



## Magsor (Jun 27, 2013)

```
ok
```



> quote


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 27, 2013)

testing tags
Pong20302000
Sicklyboy
Snailface
TwinRetro
Tempbot


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2013)

I can has embed flash plz? I promise to abuse it responsibly. 

http://img0.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/c/5/3970/3970473_sprite198.swf 


http://i.imgur.com/nsVyzbO.jpg


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 29, 2013)

Veho said:


> I can has embed flash plz? I promise to abuse it responsibly.
> 
> http://img0.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/c/5/3970/3970473_sprite198.swf
> 
> ...


 
and i want HTML (for 1500+ users?)


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 30, 2013)

nvm


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2013)

test


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2013)

test


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 5, 2013)

My English is good


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 15, 2013)

DERP


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jul 24, 2013)

(Ω_Ω)Does this seriously work?


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 14, 2013)

like this


 from the shizberx  soulx it gives me a question mark when i mouse over... weird.  Oh its supposed to do that.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Plstic (Aug 14, 2013)

hrth


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 14, 2013)

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/PYFI50U.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 24, 2013)

Tapatalk is shit. Doesn't work with tags. That's all I'm gonna fucking see. Code for shit. Tapatalk need to l2support external tags(or gbatemp's tapatalk API needs to be updated, like the app said when I went to login for gbatemp thru tapatalk.)


----------



## Arras (Sep 20, 2013)

This is a test list
here's mark 2

and here's a numbered list
yup



> This is a test list
> here's mark 2
> 
> and here's a numbered list
> yup


----------



## Arras (Sep 20, 2013)

Dualpost for great justice (and testing)

This is a test list
here's mark 2

and here's a numbered list
yup



> This is a test list
> here's mark 2
> 
> and here's a numbered list
> yup


 
(this is for testing broken list colors on my custom theme, FYI. I finally wanted to fix them)


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 1, 2013)

ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 3, 2013)

Testing, 1, 2, 3.


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2013)

．.　☆　.　＋.。　.　．　.　.　．　。　ﾟ。,　☆　ﾟ.　＋　。　ﾟ　,。　.　。　,　.。ﾟ　。 ﾟ　.　+。　ﾟ　*　。.　,　。ﾟ　+.　。*。　ﾟ.　.　.　．．.　☆　.　＋.。　.　．　.　.　．　。　ﾟ。,　☆　ﾟ.　＋　。　ﾟ　,。　.　。　,　.。ﾟ　。


----------



## RedCoreZero (Nov 15, 2013)

FABULOUS


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## RedCoreZero (Nov 18, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>



Why the hell are you spamming my Twitter


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 18, 2013)

Testing


----------



## CalebW (Nov 18, 2013)

test


----------



## Gahars (Nov 21, 2013)

Working on an idea I had for another signature. Thoughts?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## [GBATemp]~IceStorm (Dec 24, 2013)

derp










1. Derp


----------



## [GBATemp]~IceStorm (Dec 24, 2013)

click






click






























click


----------



## [GBATemp]~IceStorm (Dec 24, 2013)

testing Bbcode anchors


----------



## [GBATemp]~IceStorm (Dec 24, 2013)

Testing not spamming









V


----------



## [GBATemp]~IceStorm (Dec 24, 2013)

hey


----------



## [GBATemp]~IceStorm (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## [GBATemp]~IceStorm (Dec 25, 2013)

[rainbow] hi [/rainbow]


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 3, 2014)

Spoiler: this is a friggin spoiler



Dumbledore harry potter is the gayest series ever


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2014)

TESTES 

.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 9, 2014)

nvm. Didn't work. ._.


----------



## UltraMew (Jan 26, 2014)

Dmdjudmkdmkdmkdmdimdimdufnyrbydnudnsybwjmaizm$!/7'induhdjenhendhndhdnhnuxnhfuckdkdkdmdkdmdmdkwlslubdzazeqfkxvbcbnhwkzj,SS,w,so,smsmsmwkshs . I like hamburgers. I was testing, not spam.


----------



## ResleyZ (Feb 6, 2014)

Testing my newest addition to my signature. Still wondering how to get my fc's and usernames in a spoiler which doesn't say spoiler...


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 14, 2014)

test


----------



## UltraMew (Feb 16, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> Spoiler: this is a friggin spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbledore harry potter is the gayest series ever


But "Dumbledore Harry Potter" isn't a series.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 26, 2014)

░░░░▄▄▓▀▀▀▀▀▀▓▓▓▓▓▓▄░░░
░░▄▄▓▀▀░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▀▓▄░
░▐▓▓▌░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▓▌
░▐▓▒░░▄▒▒▓▄▄▒▒▒░▒▄▄▄▒▒▓
░▓▓▌░░░░░▒▒▒▒▀▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
░▐▓░░░░▒▒▓(◐)▓░░░▒▓▓(◐)▒▓
█░▀▄░█▄█▀▄▄░▀░▀▄▄▀░░█░█
░█░░░▀▄█▄█░█▀▄▄▄▄▄▀██░█
░░█░░░░█░███▄█▄█▄███░░█
░░░█░░░▀▀█░█▀█▀█▀███░█
░░░░▀▄░░░░▀▀▄█▄█▄█▄▀░█
░░░░░░▀▄▄░▒▒▒░░░░░░░░░█


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 26, 2014)

Excellent


----------



## Gahars (Apr 15, 2014)

Time for a sig change. Don't like it? Well...






EDIT: Lines are important.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 15, 2014)

For anyone interested, here is a link to my favorite dragon quest updates blog. 

Do i like the new way we have to manually embed links?


----------



## Arras (Apr 18, 2014)

Spoiler: does this work pls



test


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 24, 2014)

%█████████████████████████▀▀░░░▀▀███████
%█████▀░░░░░░▀██████████░░░░░░░░░░▀█████
%███▌░░░░░░░░░░▐██▀████░░░░░░░▄█▄░░▐████
%███░░░▄█▄░░░░░░█▌█▌███░░░░░░▐███▌░░████
%███░░▐███▌░░░░░█▐██▐██░░░░░░░▀█▀░░▐████
%███▌░░▀█▀░░░░░▐█▐██▌▒▀█░░░░░░░░░░▄█████
%████▄░░░░░░░░▄▀▄▀▀█▌▀▄▒█▄▄░░░░░▄███████
%██████▄▄▄▄▄█▀▒▐▒▒▒▀▀▒▒█▒▀██████▀███████
%██████▀███▀▄▌▒▌▒▒▄▒▒▄▄▄▌▒█▄▄▀▀▄████████
%███████▄▄▄█▌▒▐▒▄▀░▀▀░▄▄█▒▒█████████████
%███████████▌▒▐▒▀▀▀██▀▒▄▒▌▒▐████████████
%███████████▒▒▌▒▀▀▄▒▒▄▀▒▒▌▒▒████████████
%███████████▒▒▐▒▒▒▒▀▀▒▒▒▒▐▒▒████████████
%███████████▒▒▐▒▒▒▄▄▒▒▄▀▒▒▒▒▐███████████
%███████████▌▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███████████​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 27, 2014)

Testing to show Fuxi he's wrong


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 27, 2014)

TESTING 1, 2, 3… ;O;

*EDIT:*


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 6, 2014)

Well, guys, welcome to another article in the series of _Games You_
_ SHOULDN'T Buy! _Based on comments addressed in the first two
articles, a lot of you guys liked the idea but wanted to see more recent
titles being discussed, which is a more than valid concern, as I just
wanted to see how I could shape this series and bring it together.
And so, up for discussion is _Pokémon X and Y_ for the Nintendo 3DS. 
Why would I choose this title? Despite the critical acclaim the game
has garnered from both the media and fans alike, the millions of
sales that the title had earned, and the hype the games had generated,
the title still falls short of actually moving forward the franchise and
instead takes a few steps backward. So put away the pitchforks and...

 Continue reading in thread


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 12, 2014)

>░░░░░░░▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄▄░░░░░░░░░
>░░░░▄▀▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄░░░░░░░
>░░▄▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄░░░░░
>░░█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄░░░
>░▐▌░░░░░░░░▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░░░░░░░▐▌░░
>░█░░░░░░░░░░░▄▄▄▄░░▀▀▀▀▀░░█░░
>▐▌░░░░░░░▀▀▀▀░░░░░▀▀▀▀▀░░░▐▌░
>█░░░░░░░░░▄▄▀▀▀▀▀░░░░▀▀▀▀▄░█░
>█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀░░░▐░░░░░▐▌
>▐▌░░░░░░░░░▐██▀█▄░░░░░░█▀█░▐▌
>░█░░░░░░░░░░░▀▀▀░░░░░░▀▀▀▀░▀▄
>░▐▌░░░░▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░▌░░░░░░█
>░░▐▌░░▐░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄░░░░░█
>░░░█░░░▌░░░░░░░░▐▀░░░░▄▀░░░▐▌
>░░░▐▌░░▀▄░░░░░░░░▀░▀░▀▀░░░▄▀░
>░░░▐▌░░▐▀▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█░░
>░░░▐▌░░░▌░▀▄░░░░▀▀▀▀▀▀░░░█░░░
>░░░█░░░▀░░░░▀▄░░░░░░░░░░▄▀░░░
>░░▐▌░░░░░░░░░░▀▄░░░░░░▄▀░░░░░
>░▄▀░░░▄▀░░░░░░░░▀▀▀▀█▀░░░░░░░
>▀░░░▄▀░░░░░░░░░░▀░░░▀▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▄


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 23, 2014)

*Testrrrrrr*


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 23, 2014)

whoops, another test


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 10, 2014)

Potato Test


----------



## Lyan53 (Jul 15, 2014)

test


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2014)

testtt]


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 15, 2014)

__ / l .' : __.....__..._ ____ / / \ _.-" "-. "" "-. (`-: .---: .--.' _....J. "-. """y \,.' \ __..--"" `+""--. `. : .'/ .-"""-. _. `. "-. `._.._ ; _.'.' .-j `. \ "-. "-._`. : / .-" : \ `-. `- "-. \ ; /.' ; :; ." \ `, :_:/ ::\ ;: ( / .-" .') ; ;-" ; "-. / ; .^. .' .' / .-" / .- : `. '. : .- / __.-j.'.' .-" /.---' / / `,\. .' "":' /-" .' \__.' : : ,\"" ; .' .' .-"" _J ; ; `. /.' _/ \.-" / "-: /"--.b-..-' .' ; / / ""-..' .--'.-'/ , : :`. : / : bug `-i" ,',_: _ \ : \ '._ :__; .'.-"; ; ; j `.l \ \ "-._ `" :_/ :_/ `.;\ "-._ :_"-._ "-. `. l "-. ) `. ""^--""^-. : \ "; \ : `._ ; / \ `._ ""---. / / _ `.--.__.' : : / ; :". \ ; ; : : ; `. `. / ; : ; : `. `. / /: ; : ; "-' :_.' ; ; ; : / / :_l `-'

Well shit that didn't work


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Jul 22, 2014)

shopping list:
milk
_eggs_
*crackers*
pepsi
mario fruit snacks
soup
cookies
paper plates
paper towel
a flash drive

sheets


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 22, 2014)

icle


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 24, 2014)

*TESTING... 1 - 2 - 3...*

Nice colors!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 28, 2014)

Hmm...need to do a quick test regarding editing things. So Ryu, if you get the mention, reply to this and call me funny 

Ryukouki

 WHAT NO EDITING INTO COMIC SANS


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 28, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Hmm...need to do a quick test regarding editing things. So Ryu, if you get the mention, reply to this and call me funny
> 
> Ryukouki


OHAI YOU'RE FUNNY

AND OH GOSH I LOVE TOM SO MUCH HE'S SO COOL 10/10


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 28, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> OHAI YOU'RE FUNNY


 
Neat. Ok then 

Apparently, if you mention 2 people like this @Ryukouki/@BortzANATOR, it doesn't work, so I had to edit a post without the backslash and wanted to see if it'd still alert them 


 Test


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 31, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Neat. Ok then
> 
> Apparently, if you mention 2 people like this @Ryukouki/@BortzANATOR, it doesn't work, so I had to edit a post without the backslash and wanted to see if it'd still alert them
> 
> ...


 
Why would you use a backslash (\) instead of a forward slash (/)?


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 5, 2014)

>░░░░░░▄▀▒▒▒▒░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
>░░░░░█▒▒▒▒░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
>░░░░█▒▒▄▀▀▀▀▀▄▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▄▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▄
>░░▄▀▒▒▒▄█████▄▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▄█████▄▒█
>░█▒▒▒▒▐██▄████▌▒█▒▒▒▒▒█▒▐██▄████▌▒ █
>▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▀█████▀▒▒█▒░▄▒▄█▒▒▀█████▀▒▒▒█
>▒▒▐▒▒░░░░▒▒▒▒▒█▒░▒▒▀▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
>▒▌▒▒▒░░░▒▒▒▒▒▄▀▒░▒▄█▄█▄▒▀▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒ ▌
>▒▌▒▒▒▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▀▄▒▒█▌▌▌▌▌█▄▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▐
>▒▐▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▌▒▒▀███▀▒▌▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▌
>▀▀▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▌▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▐▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
>▀▄▒▀▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▐▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▄▄▄▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▄▄▀
>▒▒▀▄▒▀▄▀▀▀▄▀▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▀░░░░▀▀▀▀▀▀
>▒▒▒▒▀▄▐▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▐
░▄▄▄░░▄░░▄░▄░░▄░░▄░░░░▄▄░▄▄░░░▄▄▄░░░▄▄▄░
█▄▄▄█░█▄▄█░█▄▄█░░█░░░█░░█░░█░█▄▄▄█░█░░░█
█░░░█░░█░░░░█░░░░█░░░█░░█░░█░█░░░█░█░░░█
▀░░░▀░░▀░░░░▀░░░░▀▀▀░░░░░░░░░▀░░░▀░▀▄▄▄▀...


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 5, 2014)

>̵͆̈̾̆̈̄ͪ͡͠͏͎̦̬̬̙͓͉̹͉̤̮░̶̢̳͖̩̼̺̤̝̤̮̪̤̳̜͒̂̔ͮ̊̎̓̿̍̀̚░̢̠̗͙͎̱̜͔͓͎͇͕̔͊̐̑͐͆̑̆̈́́̕͠ͅ░̢̔ͤͩ͒̈͛ͣ́̓͒͑̈̑̀̾̒͘҉̸̖͓̣̲͕̻̲̹̬ͅ░͌͛̇̊͗͆̐͂ͩͣ̑͛ͩ͂͐ͧͬ͛ͥ͠͝҉҉̥̗̪̻̞͍̪̱͈̟͍̠͖͓̙̟͈ͅ░̛̝̗̖̼͔͍̖͎͓̱͓̼͉̳̫̤͇̞̗̈́̍̂̈́́ͬ͗̃̄ͨͨ̑̈́̈́̽̒́̕░̡̘͉̲̥̘̤̮͈̼̳͎͖̬͖̤̻͍͈ͧ͂̋̒̒̆̽̓ͩ̾̓͐ͦ̑͌̊ͫ̒͟ͅ▄̶̞̥̩̮͇̗͇̜̘̰͔͖̦͗ͩ̌͐̃̅ͦ͛ͬ̂̎͌ͨ͊ͥ͂̚͢͢͠▀̛̺̪̙͕͍̤͖̩̹̣̦͕͕͗̂̇͊̌͑̐̿͗̓̑ͫ̋̚̚͘▒̢͕͔̤̼̖͔̣͔̤̔ͮ̿̉͂̊̑͐̃̏͒̿͒̕͝͝ͅ▒̇̋̏̚͏̧̛̺̫̦͚̞͜▒̷̸̻͇̟̪͔̤͈̠̭̽ͤ̅̋̏̎̄̔ͦͦͮ̍͒͞͝▒̨̼̭̘̯̏͊̀̋̌͌̓͗̊̉̓ͯ͊͛͑ͅ░̸̧̢̲̙̻̭̖͙͎̪͆ͧ́ͭͮ̍͂̃̽̊̂ͫ̀̌́̌̏̉░͂̿͂̀ͩ̊͘͘͢҉͈̦̘̳̖͈͎̫̣̟̦̝̘̰̟̼͖ͅ░̵̛̣̘͙͎͍͍̪͙̻̲͍̜̐̓́ͦ͐͒͆̀͡░ͦͩ̆ͮ͐̈ͨ̂ͦ̓ͫ͆̿͐̔̌́҉̬̝̳̗̰̥̪̝͇̥̙̘̬̗̟͎͔͚ͅ▒̷̡͙̥̤̖̻̣̗̭͍̰́̇̊ͭ̈̉̽̔͐̀͂͆̕▒̷̸̴̡͇̣̪̱͕̲͈̲̩̲̹̥ͭ̿̍̆̐͌ͥ̂͗̒̄̓̌̍̀̈͌̅́͘▒̶̦̜̫̦̮̹̮͚͓͚̩̪͎̲̳̮͓͉̫̔̋ͩͭ̽͑̾ͫͩͬ̀ͯ́▒̴̨͈͈̣̯̺̩̦̺ͮͯͪͥ̐̀͗͐ͩ͂̾ͫ͑͢͞͞▒̵̮̤͉͔̻͕̰̠̹͓͕͔̺͛̇̃ͭ̾̅ͬ́͝͠ͅ▒̛̩̱͖̭̥͉̲̦͓͇̦̖͖̮̩̹ͫͦ͑̒͐͒ͥ́͠▒̠̪͍̦̭̺̖̹͔̖̣͐̋̂ͤ̉̓ͩ̈́ͪ̈͊̍ͩͪ̋̀͘̕ͅ▒̷͆ͦͨͧ́͑҉̡̜̘̟̪͖̭̰͍̹͈̬̱̤͚̞̭͓͠ͅ▒̶̸͚̖̠̀ͦͧ̿ͣ͆͆ͭ̈̃͌̊̐̐̌ͥ̚͘̕͝▒̸̸̸̳̠͍̻͉͉͈̫̳̣̬͇̲̭̯͖̻ͩ̈́ͨ̏͑͒͢▒̰̥̪̫̯̦͖̬͈̻̹͑̏ͥ̄ͣ́͞▒̨͕͚͚͉̫͎̖̭̼͔͖̎̄͒͌ͯ͒ͫ̌̽͗͘͢͠▒̷̶̦̖͇̞͓̣̱͎̮̣̰͉͚̠͇̳̗̠͊̊̽̇ͫ̓ͤ̋̎͆̿ͬ̇ͤ̄ͥͨ͢͠█̡͖̠̼̞̻̬͇̝̣̳̯͔̝͖̺͖͔̿ͩͭ̅ͭ̓ͥ͝
̧̯̘̪̼̫̼ͯ̔ͣ͆̍͊ͧ̈́͊̇̕>̴̶̢̞̫͖͍̟̄̈ͥ̇ͩͯ̍͆ͬͪ̈̓̍̓́░̶̛̝̙̳̣̰̜͈͓̼̪̘̼̱̱͕̿̅̌ͪ͊̚͜░̟͈̬̗̖͚̮̥ͮ̿́̉̽̓ͦ͗͗̎ͭͤͧ͟͝░̸̛̱̬̖̯͋ͫ̇ͦͭ̈̑̏̊ͯ͒̉͆̚͜░̨̯̗̳͇̞̹̠̼̙̯̰̹͕͈̺̹ͣ̏ͣ̇ͪͩ̓̚̚͘░̷̢̧̟͚̫̦̥̲̻͇ͣ͗͂͋ͮ̍̀̓͜█̶̵̡͕͖̲̞̣͖̯̘̐͐̔̂͂̉͐͊ͪ▒̵̹͕̰̗͚̫̩̲͙͕͙͈̯̩̗̘̘͈̠̆ͮ̀̂͂̂̈̍̉̃̚͝͝▒̨̗̣̥̯̭͓̰͚̱̪͈͙̠̤͓̜ͭ̇̾̌̐̏́̕▒̶̶̸͎̬̪͕̗̳̩͕̦͍͈̰̝̍͌̐ͦͨͧ̉͐̋̇ͥͪ̑ͥ̍́̿͊̈́͢▒̜̹̫̪͍̲͓̦̹̺̙͎̙̯͈̲̋̐ͫͧ̋ͫͦ̅͢͡░ͭ̿̀͑͊ͤ̓ͥͧ̈́̿ͭͦ̈̊̓ͭ̓̚͏̨̢͈̟̱̫̥̭͍̲͓̻̰̫͈░̲̱̘̝̠͖͚̜̻̜͍͚̻̀̌̎͆̃̓ͮ̔̎́͠͡͝░ͣ̎͋ͨ̔̽ͤ͒́̀͏̷̰̠̤̭͙̗͇̳̼̕░̡̛̙̳͎̙̆̿̋ͤ̀̃̋͌͋͆͛ͫ̂ͯ̈́͢͢͢▒̪̮̼͙̙̺̯͙̬̟ͯͦͩ̍̓̈̓̀͆͋̿ͦ̀̚͝▒̡̘̫̠̱̤̱̭̬͇̥̦̟͍̻̣̙̘̈́ͬ͐̏͂͆͗͒̅͘▒͙̘͓̟͕̺̥̻͈͙͈̼̼͇̊̋͛ͨ́̂͐͛̐̾ͥ͒̒ͣ͌̎̚͘͜͜▒̣͕̺͉͚̞̥̗̤̺̊̔̐ͫ͐ͪ̓̇̂ͩ͞▒́̓ͪ͌ͪ͊͒͂ͨ̍̃ͥ̅͋ͪ̀́͏̶̗̣͖͔̣̭̤͕̺̱͍▒̴ͧ̍̋͑ͣͮ͡҉̸̟̤̤͎͓̘̳̦͇̹̹̱͚̬̳͈▒̢͆ͬ̈́̔̀̑̀͏̸̢̗͙̯̯͉̘͚̦̲͍▒̯̖̦̠̝͍͉͇̞̑̈ͨ̾̒̑ͫ̓̾̌̓͢͢͡▒̷̷̲̠̺͉̉̆̈̋̃̔͆̀͟͝▒̴́́ͭ̓͛ͣ̂͂͑͛ͫ̚͜͏̼̟̝̘̬̻̗̠̕▒̵̯̘̲̮̩ͧ̍̂̌ͨ̉͆̉ͨ̌ͩ͆ͨ̀͜▒̢̧̗͎̗͈̹̝̩̹̭̮̦̤̔͛̒̋̾̈́ͯ͋͆͂͡͠▒̮̲̩͈͔́̓̓̊͐͐ͧ͌̐͂̂ͬ͐̍͂̚͢͟▒̷̧̟̬͎̦͖̼̩̥̜̯̟̹͓̝̉̎́ͩͨ̂̒ͩ͆̈́ͦ▒̧ͧͫ͌̿́͋͐̍ͯ̋̚͏̵̨̺̟̦͈͔̗͓͖̲͍̞͖̻̙̲̜̯̣▒̧̘̺̭͎͍̹͈̹̅̿ͧͭ̑̋͒ͨ̾ͬ͢█̨̫̦̺̘͖̱͇̯͎́̌͐͂ͧͤ̉̀ͩ͂̂ͮ̂̀͘͘͞
̧̧̛̬̣̭̬̰̦̟̱̤̳̘̲͚̩ͪ̈́̓ͦ͑͠͞ͅͅ>̵̴̧̰̯͇̠̝̻̠̬ͩ̉ͦ̃͋ͫ̾͗ͣ͐͌̑̓́̚̚͢ͅ░͂ͯͬ̐ͨ͂͂̍͋͏̵̼̥̻͍̝͔̘̝͓͜░̷̮̙̩̼̳̥̟̥̾ͤ̎̓ͤ͗̌ͪ͂ͬ̀͘͢͝ͅͅ░̛̱̥͓̭̲̬̭͍͚̠͙̼̳͊̉̀̑ͦͦͪ͊̐͑̽ͫͥ͗ͤ͊̕ͅ░̶͓̤̘ͦ̾́ͮ͋̂̌ͮ̀̓̏̾͂̋̉́█̸͍̼͎̯̗̙̙͕͖̫̙̹͊ͧ͂͂͗ͤ̒̌̒̿̅͢͜͡▒̟̠͖̜̥̩̼̦̤̫̙̟̻̟͈̙̺̖̬͌͑̅̊͑ͬ̿̇̊ͣ͐̽͋͆͐́̕͢͞͡▒̴̴̧͉͍̲̟̹ͦͪ̂ͣ̿͛ͤͫ̓͛̀▄̢̛̲̱̘͎̪͎͕̰͈͉̰̟̭̱̜̙̫͖͌̈́ͪ̄ͬ̑̒ͧͫ͢͝ͅ▀̹͚̹̜̹̠͌̓̽̌̓͐̀̾͊̂̍̕͘͝▀̴̻̯̫̲̪̞̻̺̟͖͙̣̞̬̼̤̞̟̺̎ͤ̈́ͫͭ̾ͬ͒ͫ͋̑̂̀̔ͨ͑̐̋̀̚▀̵̛̭͕̬̻̺͔͖̞̣̳ͪͭ̿̉ͧ̎͛ͭ̀ͪ́̚͘͞ͅͅ▀ͬ͆̒͊ͨ̔͊ͪͪͪ̊̒̚͝͏҉̴̴̙̤̖̻̗̠̜̯̪̭̯͖̹̙̲̰̟̳▀̸̶̨̧̺͇̥̐̈͌̌͞▄̶̌ͯ̄ͦ̅̓̈́ͩ̆͌͆͡͏̴̹̩͈͈̫̩▄̨̞̲̺̠̤͍͚̟̬͍̦̟̙̑̉͛ͫͬ̉̎͑ͪ́͋̊̿ͨ͐ͨ̚͟͝▒̵̨̛̙̩̻̭͚̹͈̤̺̦͍͔̗̪͈̜͚̥̆̔̓͌̋ͨ̎̈ͥ͂͊͝͡▒̷̡̲͙̹͖͇̮̤̩̤̹̟̹͙͈̏̀̋͘͡▒͛̑͒ͤ̇͒ͥ͑ͬ̾̂͊̒̓̀ͤ́͜͏͔͕̹̪̮̥̲͚̬̺̠̜̼̦̩̹̮̘ͅ▒̜̦̥̻̲̭͛̽̓ͭͥ̈́̚͢͝͡͠▒̴̶̯̮͚̻̼̯̞̞̰̝̋ͯ͊ͯ͂̀̇̓ͬ̉ͭͯ̂͐ͩ̋͆͗̈́̕͡͝▒̴̧̧̺̲̤̮̬͉̻̖̜̬̟̣̓̌ͯ͂ͯ̿͌̀̇͋̒ͥ͡͞▒̧̢̛͗̓̏̑̾͂ͥ̍̍̄ͫ͏҉̰̗̖̰͍͓̯̦͈̲̤▒̶̢̛͙̭̺̜͍̭̖̥̤̬̗̦ͩͮ̃͌́͛̒ͬ͑͡͝ͅͅ▒̮͓̥͖͕̪͓̥̱̯̦͈̬͓̳ͫ̀ͪ̎͌̀▄̢́̑̒ͪ́ͦͣ̄҉̫͖͔̖̭̥̤̬͖̭̬̭͎̝̫̪̺ͅ▄͗̀ͣ̉̐̈ͯͩͭͨ̓͋̒̓̒̒͏͉̙̼̖͇̬̮͖̤̀▀̵̭̭̠̯̝̰͓̠̰̥̝̹̣̗̖̺͂ͬ̎ͩ̇͛̿̿͡▀̴̡̞͍͈̦̖͉̫̯͕̯̫̤̞͚̱̮̤͓͕̊ͩͫ̀̅̀͘͞▀̴̧̧̺͖̪̭̹͚̗̳̥̗̘̓ͯ͋͂̂͒ͦ̾͆́͞▀̛̟̞̝̙̻̩̥͔̹̭̬͔̼̭͙̏͊͌̍̄̎̓̈́͛ͥͯ̓̾͋̕ͅ▀̛̫̦͓̤̰̪̮̼͙͈̿͗̚̕̕͢͞▀̴ͫͧ̂ͥ̒̒͋ͫ̆ͪ҉͎̱̩̖̠̫̗̼̥̦̞̀͜▄̧͔̟̞̫̞̯̲̼̄ͧͭ̄͌ͮ͛ͬͦ̎͜
̧̣̯̘͇̞͇͍̭̼͓̺̬̖̘͚̦ͣͧͪ̓̏͝ͅ>̷̧͖̤͎̩͖͎̥̒̉ͤ̓͘̕͝░̃̀ͥ͌̍̋ͤ̚҉̢̼̺̣̮͕͎̩̲̞̫́ͅͅ░̧̛̛̣͓͚̙̗͙͎̠ͣ͌ͭ̋̓̈́̽̉̎̍̍ͥͥ͒͒͡▄̷̨̜̻͚͖̥͔̭̲̣͓̹̟̖̪͂ͩͣ̇ͮ▀̡͉̩̝̭͇̰̲̻̲̣̠̱͔̥̟̌̑ͤ͑ͨͯ̍̔̔̚̚͜͠ͅ▒̬̬̻͚̙͕̦͔͚̫̟͋̀ͣ̀̀ͣͯ͋͗ͯ͊͢͜▒̈́̓ͤ̎̒̉̇ͯ͡͝͏̸͖͍͙̝͖̙̤͍̙͎̳̘̰̤̳̬▒ͭͥ́̍̇̉̄̉͑̎҉͏̠̤̹̰̰͕̫̩͕̤̭̙̜̫͇ͅͅ▄̧̖̪̥̻̯͇̼̟̩̲̙̦̲͕̠̥̜̳̋̔ͨ͂̽ͩ͛̐̂̚͝ͅ█̅ͩ̉̾̋ͧ͛̄̅ͭ́̇̐̓̓͒͟͡͏̦͖̩̯͙̺͚̟̫̬̯͎͎̝█̶̛͍͕̣͔̬͍ͧ̈͛͛͛͐̌ͪ̊͆̉ͧ̅ͣͨ́̌͢█͍̝̮͔̺̯̬ͦ̾̓̀ͧ̈̊̒̒̾̔͋ͥͬ̚͜͡█̛̪̲̱̭̣̘̦͎̣̮̻̋ͩ͊͐ͫͯ̄ͭ̇͗ͥͥͩ̀̈́ͩ̓̅͠█͑̈́̈́̈ͪ̋̇͗̈̍̍̇͆͏̷̯̮̭̻͍̦̦̖̥͇͉̝̱͚͚̕͢͡▄̛̭͓̻̬͖̙̫͚͓̼̲͔͕͔͈̖̰̇ͭͭ͗͗ͨ̅̀͞▒̸͎̺͈̼̝̫̭͍̺͙ͮͯ̏̌͋ͬ̅̒̆ͭ̐͗̒͡͡█̛͆̒̈͒ͥ̈́̅ͪͫ̏͂̃̉͊̾ͫ͞͏̧҉̻̮͎̭̟̻̟̜̯ͅ▒̡̳̲̯̞́̂̇̾̈́͜͞ͅ▒̡͍̪̬̟͇̝̬̤̼̫͍̮͖ͧͥ̋̓̈́ͪ̎̇̓ͤ͡͡▒̸̰͉͎̠̗̰͉̜̖̪͓̓ͦ̒̔ͫ͑̕͠▒̀̅̎̅͒ͯ̆͒̿ͭ̋͛͏̬͙̭̠̭͝▒͗̅͗ͯ̔̀͂̂̎̿ͮ҉͞͏̥̞͍͓̣̲̫▒̧͇̝͙̣͈̫̀ͮͣͩ́͋̀͘͘͢▒̧̛̯̻͍̣̟̱̦͚͇͙̠͔͚̄͆͑̀͊ͥ̊͂ͫ͐̏ͥ̄̀͞█̉̿ͨ͆̉̌̽ͭͩ͗͐ͩ̿̀̚҉̯̩͓̣̠͟▒͖̠͖̩͓̥̤̳͕̜̥͓͈̇̾ͩ̾͐͛ͣ̓ͣͯ̈́̈̔ͩ̎͌̓͐́ͅ▄͚̥̪̥̭͎̘͎̰̣͙̺͚̺͉͆̌̔̏̔̅͋́̀█̡̙͔̦̗̥ͦ͛̂̔ͧͧ͆ͬ̃ͯ̕͜█̨̧̡̰͕͖̞̼̙̎ͫͮ̽̔͗̌̄ͯ́ͣ́͘ͅ█̶̨̻̼̹̞̗̭̽ͧ̓ͪ̎ͧͩ̃̉̀̚͟█̧̨̧̺̮͎̩̳̮̪̜̖͍͚̋ͣ͊̿ͩ͊̄͐͌͂̓͌̾ͅͅͅ█̧̮̟̖̠̬͖̰̬̰͇̦̮̦̤̥̗̇͒ͥ͊ͥͮ͋̒ͦ̓̂̌͂ͤ̚͝͡▄̫̗̟̝͓̞͍̦̹͙̬̬̪͈̩̯̲̖̯ͮ̍͂̓́̈ͪ̂ͥ̈͋ͩ̅̀͑̚͞▒̡̻̠̰̯͎̬̩͙̗̙̂͆ͦ̈͑ͤ̈͒ͫ̔̋ͨͨ͊ͯ̓ͫ̉̇͟͡█̷̷̢̛̯͈̘̟̪͎̼̹̠̖͌ͬ́͂̀̓̆̉͋̌͂̉̄̆ͪ̎͡
̶̧̲̱̞͙̯̪̘̫̬͖̣̯̗̥ͪͫ͂̇ͮͨ̄̊ͬ̄̒͑́̆̆́̚̚>̶̶̧̩͈̦̠̘̰̺̠͓̯͇͈͔͓̝̳͍͍̈́͒̆̃̈́ͮ̅̽̃͒ͯ̓ͭ̿ͅ░̰̯̲̬̬̬͌͒̍̋͊͌̏ͥ͜͞█̫̙̹̞̠͈̳͚̘̟̗͈̖͉̠͙̜̯̳͂͋̑ͪ̔̂ͫ͗̃̏͑͐̋̏̀͢▒̛̝̬̲͚̜̟͔̻̩̺̠͔̻͕͚̖͖̏͛̑̌͊ͨ͂ͯ̒ͧ̍̈́ͨ̀▒̵̢͙̹͉͕͔̼̳̞̥̬̩̣͔̰̞̖̝̠̓̒ͬ̊̇ͮ̇ͬ͂̔̍̉̇ͯͨ͜͞͡▒̴̶̨̞̟̣̤̬̙̝͈̰̩͙͔̝̠͚͕͑͆ͧͬͭ̂̈͝▒̧̳̱̼ͫ̔̓̔͐̋͌̊͐͒͛̕͞▐̷̜̣̙̞͎͈̞̘͓̘͙̜͓̬ͨͤ̾͒̊̾̈́͝͝█̴̸̮͈͈͚̤̜͉̆̄ͮ̑̿́̆̍̓̾̒͆́ͯ̀̏̍́͘͟█̷̸͍̩̖͔̞͙̯͎͚̮͓̥͂͆̑͐̿̽̈͆̆ͪͮ̈́̒͋̄ͯͦ▄̴͉̟̙͍̱̰̮̫̞̰̗̈́̾͒ͯͮ̿ͬ̌̋̈ͧͨ̐̂̈͛͘͜█̴̡̡͎̲̞̦̰̙͓̬̯̫͔̝̝̱̝͍̩̯̙̾̍͒ͩ̓ͤ̽̌█̷̢̭̹̙̟͎̮̪͎̰̬̥̼̄̓͂̎̽̈́̽́̇█̸̢̺͚͚̺̆̿̏ͤͫ̊̓ͦ͂̀̕ͅ█̶̶̨̲̞̪̞ͤ̇̉̀̑ͩ̆̆ͭ͐̅ͨ̀͊̿͡▌̵̧̨̻̩̫͎͖̻͍̦̙̬̰̗̫ͥ͛̓ͨ͂̿͐̒̀̚͟▒̵̡̛̺̭͔̜̝̤̣͓̞͎̟̱̀͊̑̇̔͒̈́̃̇̔͑ͫ̓̒̌̚͠█̶̧̛̯̭̺͍͙͔͕̳̣̱͙͈ͩ̿̇ͧ́ͫ̅ͮ̿̈ͣͬ͆ͅ▒̶̵̷̨̘̺̯͇̱͐̃̿͆͒̇̍̀ͮ̐ͩ̋ͦͦ͗͑͟▒̢̺̗̻̱̳̣̣͚̩ͣ̽̿̈ͨͨͩ̍̀ͦ͂̎̄̃̅̃ͪ̊͟͝▒̛̺̮͙͚̦̻̯̟̱̭̯̟̠̺̮͚̤͂͗͛ͬͥͣ̾̎̾͛͐̃̚͢▒̛ͣ̃̓͐͏́҉͍̦̩̣͉̮̭̖̬͎̘͈͍̗͉̙▒̴̔̆͆ͨͦ̇ͮ̓̏̓ͨ̀͏̟̘̜̱͕̯̘̱̥͟█̷̛̬͔͔̖͈̜͉̬͙̱͚͎̟̦̝͛̑̑̈́ͬ̌̇͌̇͌̏̈ͯ̇̓̑̈́̾́̚▒̰̤͙̞̱̼͊ͮͩͦͣ̂̿̏̽̅ͮ̅̒͊́̚̕͠▐̛͙̳͖̩͔̠̺̻̮͎͕̳͒ͯ͊ͬ͐̃̀ͫͬ̓ͤͥ͒̓̈͋ͥ͂̊͝͞█̶̨̢͕̭̘̼͍͔̫͈̝͔̩̽ͦͨͩͧ̎ͦ͂ͧͧ̂͋ͭ̋͋̔́͘ͅ█͙̠͇̩̠͕̋́̇́̄̑͑̃̉̌ͭ̊̐̕͝▄̷̒̊ͧ̌͗ͪͯ̚͏̩̟͚̲͕̰͇͞ͅ█̨͚̲̝̺͚̝̫̥̝̱͈̗̞͚̭̥ͤͮͧͩ̏̂͒̾̈̇ͥ̂ͥ͒͌ͨ̚͠ͅ█̡̄ͩ͑̌҉̳͖̗̲͙͍͕̯̝̬͉͍̺̳̻͔͚̥̙█̈́̿̔ͩ̐ͣ҉̵̨҉̵̯̘̪̯̭̞̩͓͉̟͎█͉͓̤͖̞̞͙͆͒͒̂̃ͣ͘͝▌̷͇̞̫͇̗͍̰̣͔̲̂͒̐̀ͭ▒̢͈̯͉͙̳̠̞͕̪͕̫͍͍̙̺̙̊̊͐̓͛̒̚͝͡ ̷̧̢͐̉̅͊͏̟̖̰̙̞̺͍̤̺͚͎͓̠͎̮̳͉█̵̢̦͈̖̭̗̼͖̙́ͭͧ͋̿̓ͧ̎ͨ̽̎̊̕
̹̼̤̤͎͇ͬͯͧ̈͆̉̍̉͐ͬ͆̌͆ͦ̕̕͜͝>͚̤̩̘̻̖̟̺͈̲͋͊̓̉͊ͥ̅̍ͨͥ͡͝▀̶̵̸̛̺͙͕̲͔̂͂̀ͩ̾́̎͐▒̡̯̼̱͈̘̜̻̤̳̜̠̠͍ͮͤ̈́ͥͫͧ̍̋̄̽͊̓ͤͯ̒̓̚͢▒̏ͫ͛͊ͤ͝͠҉͏̛̲̖͙̗͎͎̟̩̗̤̪͕̻̤͙▒̃̈́̆̽͠҉̧̳̲̩͙̻̤̼▒̧̧̩̥͚͉͎͓͍̦̞̫̝̯͇̜̮̙̋̅ͧ̀͂̓ͭ͞▒̶̑ͭ̈́ͫ͒̍͌ͨ͊̔̇̽̋̏̚̕҉̼͔̩̼̼̠̲̙̱̼̣ͅ▒̡̓ͥ̏ͪ̿҉̴̡̧͇̘͙̭̦̪̬͚͔͙͈̯̠̭̭̖̞͇▀̸̴̪̫̥͕̱̻̪̥̑ͨ͛͐̌ͥ̾͆̒ͯ̅͜█̴̡͔͈̭̺̦̟̱̤̳͇̬̪̈́ͩ̽̊͒͆̉͑̏ͦ̓̀͢͠ͅ█̦̹͙͇̈́̊͌ͯ̇̉ͥ͆̽ͥ̂̀̋̊ͪ̅ͤ́̚͠█̌ͭ̋̃̿̎̈̾͏̧̢̪̻̲̩͓̣̪̰͈͇̫̀ͅ█̵̷̳̩̤̙̹͚͖̬̙̘̘̗͚̩̳̜̪̯̙̃́̄ͭ̆̈́ͤ̓̚͟͠█̺͇̬̟͙̟̠̞͕̼͑̓̃ͨ̿̃̓͒̀͗̍̚͟͠▀̢͙͍͚̖͐ͪ̍͛ͯͣͤ͜▒̶̸̞̬̰̌̃͆̂̅̃̋̄̀ͫ̄́͜͟▒̴̞͈̱͍̽̀̄͛̉̑̔ͧͦͩ̐͗ͮ̀͝█ͮͥ̅̌ͥͣ͌̚͏͓̰̹̪̹͕̫̮̙̼͎▒̡̼͎̘̲͎̣͙̳̰̗͖͚̭ͯͬ͌͗̌̌̔̓͊ͤͧ͛́̀░̤͇͚̣̪̤̻̭̱̭̱͋͆̾̑ͯ́͝▄̢͂͊ͫ̓̆̐҉҉̝͍̦̟͔̥̝̜̞͙̯̠̕▒̶̨̡̗̼̬̰͎̩͚̣͖͙̩̜̦ͤ̇̅͋ͧͨ̿͌̎̒̊́̔͛̀͢▄̨̤̰͔̟̙̞̟͙̩͚̞͈̬͖͈ͬ̇͋̊̈́̃͠█̴̜̬͇̱̬ͭ̀̉͐ͪ̐̌ͮ̾́̂̈̀͞▒̍̃̓͆ͦ͂͒͒̓͋̐̑́̑ͤ́̔͋͋҉̨̢͓͎͕͍̜̩̖̬̹̤̺͇̘̹̯̝̞͙͞ͅ▒̨͊̉͂̽̈́͡͏͙̖̤̬̯̟̕ͅ▀̵̌̿̈ͥͤ͏̭͔̥̩͍̗̼̟͍͙̗̞̻̯̤͝█̢͕͈͕͔̰̲̥͓̮̐͑ͮ̿̽̇̓͋̿̊͑̀͜͝█ͭ̔ͬͤ͘҉̢̠̦̤̗ͅ█̜̥͖̲̳̙̜̜̏̉̿̓ͩ̏̇̿̇́́́█͈̲͈͔̆ͦ̑̎͛ͯͤ́͛ͧͬ̒̍̔̕͠͝█̈́ͧ̓ͩ̂̈́̋͆ͮ҉̧̼͚̘̬͇̗̳̭̬̪̘̳͓͟▀̓͆̾ͤ̀̉̆͘͡͞͏̵͚̥̱͈̘̠̗̬̘ͅ▒̢̯̣̖̤͓̮ͨ̊̌͂̍̎͛ͤ͜͠▒̵̧͕̪̞̠̲̝̣̰͔̳̦̥̻̗̑ͪ̅̑͋ͧ͟▒̶̨̜͉̬̣͈̗̖̬̆ͥͤͦ̑͜͞͡█̶̴̸̣̱̖̗̂̾͗̂̓̈́ͣ͛́͝
̷̸̤̙̟̤̹̪̣̭̲̺͆̐̾͋ͯ́́>̶̶͍͉͙̘̘͔͓͕̹̬͍̘̰͉̺͙̍́̒͋̋̾̍̿͗͝▒̶̷̮̪͎̭͙̹̫͇̦̜̯̞̈́͌͌͆̑ͪ͆̿̐̓ͥͯ̇ͣ̽̀̚͟▒̨͑̏͌͑͋̏͋̈͠͏̶̧̖͇͈̲̩͎̼̫̹̠̼̗͉̮͉̲▐̷̛̓̔͗̆͂̈͒҉̖͙̜̱͎̮̙̘͚̗▒̷͊͛̊̅́̾̓͂͆ͩ͐͒̐͏͎̦̙̤̬͙̖͍̞̜̦͖̰̦̪̻͚̮ͅ▒̵̷̢͉͖̪̙̤̫̟͚̱̭͍͎̹̍ͨ͋̾ͬͧ̐ͦ́ͭ̆̽̓̾̚░̷̗͓̻͍̖̻̤̮̟̙͇ͮ̋̎̅ͦͨ̋͊̌͐ͧ͗̔̿͡░̴̷̢̪̱̦̰̦̲͈͉̖̐ͭ̿͗͂̐́͛ͬͧ̐ͥ̚͟░̡̡̭̺͚̠̣̼͙̭̝̹̺͉͔̍͋ͯͥ͑̿̕░̹̬͉͉͎̉ͭͫͪͥ̓̅͛̆̑͗ͮͮ̏̐̀▒̨͇̙̭͖̇͛ͬ͆̎ͣ̏ͤͭ͗̀͟͢▒̢͛̈́͒̋̏ͨ͛͌́ͨ͂̍҉̮̼͍̥̘̺̦̤̦̝̝̻͚̝ͅ▒͖͚͍̖̩͎̯̣͚͔͉̯̤͒ͨ̇̉͛̾͋͝ͅ▒̴̤̙̞͎̠̻̭̱̗̙̪͔̊̔͌̽͑͊̃̔ͮ̏̄̽͌̕▒̄ͤͮ̅ͮ̂͌̂̂ͫͤ͗ͭ͂̓ͥ́͏̨̬͉̤̳̫̬̺█̶̧̢̤͇̝͕͙͈ͮ͗̅͛̈́͌ͬ̀▒̷̧̛̪̝̼̥̠͐͌̔͊͒͟͢ͅ░͓̯̱̲̠̞̮̪̝̏̋ͯͦ͡͞͝͠͝ͅ▒̖̫̞̩̖͎͕̯̟ͯ̾̇͆͂͂͛̀̆̚͡ͅ▒̧ͫͧ̿ͥͬ͒̌̕͢҉͙̗̗̭̮͍͙̠̭̣̝̙̙̱̖̖ͅ▀̸̎ͭ̄͌̊̏ͭͯ͋̒ͫ͐̈́̆ͥ͏̱̮̬̰͖̲̠̩̺͓͎̯̩ͅͅ▒̴̖̩̦̳̬̥̥̤̗ͥͦ̅̔̃͡͡ͅ▒̵̨̰̫̹̘͈̟͈̤̦̠͋̏̂ͦ̐̈ͭ͆̿̑͛̎̃̎̏̿͑͐̔́͢ͅ█̴̣̩̜̮̣͗̉̃̀͢͝͞▒̴̷̛̠͓̺̠̥͕͙̥͔͔̮͖̰̫̩̦͊ͪ͊̒̐̉̉̂̈́ͪ͘͜▒ͤͦ̌̔̐ͪ̋̐ͪ͑͑ͤ͝͞͏͓̱̻͈̕͠▒̡̡̧̧̳̦̰̠̲̱̒̄ͥ͒͆̉̄̽ͦͮ͆̊̒͑ͣ͗́▒̶̬̥̪̖̏ͥ̔̐̓̆̓̉̀̒̋͂͂́͢͟͟▒̇̆͗͛͌͋̎̓̆͛ͣͮͧ̽̑ͩͣ̀̅͢͏̷̵͓̫͎̥͎̘▒̒͛̍ͣ͊ͧ̒ͦ͑͆̌̑ͣ͏̧̘̦̬͈̯̙̤̦̻͘͡▒̸̨̠̺̹͎̜̭̪̻͐̏̈́̔ͮͣ͂ͧ́͌͒̆͒̓͡▒ͫ̓͐̃̈̍̊͑ͦ͊̏́̚҉̧͏̻̱̥͇͙͇͉͇̪̝̟͎̤̟̭̦̲̺͟▒̢̞̩͇͚͖͉͓̗̙̱̖̮̠̏͐̂͗ͤͩͮͨ͗ͩ̃ͯ͗̅͑́̀͘͜▒̷̛̤̟͈̲͓̣̼͇͓̬̄́̏̋̋̎ͧ̎̊́̎̒̚▒̴̛̣̲̠̌͂ͤ͂̐̍ͣ̿ͧ̌̔̅̓▒̡̨̛̥̯̻̦̜̐̇ͪͤ̈́̿̄͑ͧ̿̇͌̽̃ͣ̍̚͠█̀̉̊̇ͪ̔ͧ́̚҉͏̧͙͔͍̞͎
͆͑͒̀̄͛̍̾ͨ̉ͯͥ̌͐̎ͮ̆̕͡҉̷̹̠̞̻̫̭͈̝̝̳͙̯̼͉͙>́ͦ̒̾̓̌̄͐҉̨̛̛҉͙͍͍̘̘̖̳͖̲̗̭̥̪̻̞̻͓͕̺▒̶̳̝̦̞̼͕̟͍̱̫̜ͮ̇̋̌́͟▌̷̧̭̹̙͕͙̺͓̗̱͍͉̠̦̬͑̔̂ͦ͒̎͛̋̾̿̽ͨ̇̈́̅̎ͭ̚▒̶̗̻̝͕̭̣̠̌͊ͭ̓̋̐ͮ̽̄͘͢͞▒̴̞̣̱͇̘̺͖̫̫͈̻̮̘͈̥̤̻̺ͥͥ̄̓ͦ́́͢ͅ▒ͥ̈̊ͫ͑̅͒͝͏̹̦̲̲̤̰͈̜̭̩̭̘̹̜̹̱̦░̌̽̒͌ͨ͑͞͏̵̥͖̻̰͍̣̬̘̫͖̙̘̳̝̻̳͕͙͘░̵͕̥̺̙̩̤̫͓͓͉͉̥̱̙͎̼̱ͪͥ̄ͭ͋̿ͬ́̓ͥͮͥ͂̆͗͊ͦ̄̀͜͠͝░̯͔̱̦̟͙̤̩̺̳̩̻̭͇͚̖͙͙̄̂̑́̽ͬ͑ͥ̃̊͋̽ͭͫ̓̾̌ͬͧ͟͜▒̖͈̖̳̞͚́̑̄̊͐̑̉ͦ͋̽ͤ̐ͭ̆͛ͮͯ͋͘͢▒̨̊ͦ͑̓̄̌͘̕҉̴͇͕͖̤̻̤̻͔ͅ▒̸̴͎̘̠̯̫͔̖̘̮̟̪̣̖̞͊̓̅ͦ̄̾ͯ̍͛ͪ͜͢͝ͅ▒̶́̃̉ͬ͋̍ͯ̈͘͘͡͏̯͔̮̯̲̞̞͖͍͇̜̥̼̯̦͇̰ͅ▒̉ͩ̃̂͂̋̃ͨ͐̊̋ͥ̒͜҉͏̞̟̺͇▄̶̷̳͎̙̤͔͓̝̦͈͔̰̤͈͉̖ͯ̍̐̆̾̏̆̈̓ͫ́ͥ̚͠͠ͅ▀̴̪͓̠͕ͭͩͨ͌ͦ̿̾͊ͣ̋ͧ̿ͩ͡▒ͭͨ̅̌̀͠͏͔̰̱̝̮̲̘͕̘̫̩̕ͅ░̑̒ͭ̿͋͏̘̬̺̖͓̻̙̟̟̠͈͖͢͟▒̴͈͔̖̖̭̦͓̫̲̥̭̻̹̻̈̓̄ͦ̇̎̉̓ͮ̂ͧ̀̚͘͜͞▄̨̈́̍̋̍ͥ͘͝҉͕̙͚͉̺͕̟̫̲̩̲͚͇█̢̳̲̙̻̰͚̮̗͓̮̟͎̋͌̉͛̃̚͘̕͜▄̷̴̜̥͕̦̣̬̲̜͓̳͎͇̣̳ͤͪ̽̀ͥ̓̒̈ͤ̐͘͘█̑̓̉̉̄ͫ̅͐̓̌ͣ̾ͦ͏̲͚̰̟̱͈͉͈̳̥̤͈͇̯͘͡▄̷̯͈̱̘̠̦̠̙̝̇ͦͩ͒ͪͨ̆ͤͪ́͆ͪ͋ͨ͒̐̆̾͢▒̡ͩͬ͋ͥ̌́̊ͦ̿̌ͭͩ̇̅͢҉̪͈̩̜̲̝̯̬̭̙̯͘͠▀̠̘̥͚̫̻̟͍̼̖̩̝͍̑ͤ͛̏͑͛̇ͦ͗ͭ͛ͦͤͧͯͥͪ̅͟͟͜▄͓̦͚̮͚̤̰̮͔̣̪̻̰̥̩̪͉̮͉͋̓͐̑͑́͠▒̢̢̂̈́̽ͨ̔̉̓͗҉̵̪̳͚͍͈͉̣̦̘▒̧̡̩̦̩̱̻̤̣̠̱̭̿̔̅͋̒ͬͭͮ̓̿ͤ̽ͯ̈́̃ͦ́̚͠▒̧͋ͫ͛̇̂̈̓ͪ̌͐̂͆̎͏̡̡̰̠͙̲̱̟̰̦̳̙▒̷̵̧̲̟͈͙͉̼̼̘̥̖̯͕̙̗̹̙͌̐ͨ͒͑̽ͯ̇ͬ̿̍͢͡▒̸̢̛̠͉͉̣͔̠͖̺̩̗̝̰̝̤͐̑͐ͩ̒ͮͣͣ͢͞▒̛̼̗̰̯̳͚̜͇̙̲̝̦͓̼͈̝͓̊ͬͮͣ͆́́͜͝ͅͅ▒̛̞̻͙͖͉̪͇̺͈̯͖̲̥̳͈͑ͩ̊͆͐̌̔̃̍͗̀̚▒̖̮͚̀̾̐͌ͯ͛̌͘͘▒̴̝̫̹̞͙̖̙͉̩̫̜̥̈͒ͧ̔̿̐ͩͦ̈͐ͪ̊̇͋̽͛ͮ̐̕͟͟͡▒̤̙̪̫͍̻̦̖̩͍̩͔̬̥̱̎ͭͪͨ̾ͤ́͐̀͞ ̇̂̔ͤͩ̾ͤ̌ͬͯ͆̅̕҉̗̭̫͚̹͙͡▌̮̖̪͈͋̉ͫͨ̐̓̒͋ͦ͒̋́͠ͅ
̵̷̧͖͚̮͍͇̠͖̤̠̰̥͉̇͒̿ͩ̎ͬͩ̎̄̿̽̈̚>̡͕̮̩̜̠̬̩̹͎̬̓͗̾͆͐͑̈́͑̄́̚̚͘͟▒̨̳̫̬̱̲ͭͬ̎̅͋̿́́͋ͣ̆͗̌͆̐̂̒ͣ̂͟͝▌̡̣̩̫̠̯̰͇̫̪̠ͥͫ̐̇ͫͮ̈ͣ̓ͧ̋ͩ̂͂̿͗̒͒̀͢͞͞▒̨͖͇͎̪̾̆̿̾̎̔ͨ͟▒̴̡͕̣̯̠̱̭̠̜͙̳̹̻̟̉͑̌͋̌̋̈ͪ͒͋̽͒ͧ̂͒ͦ̇͆ͪ̀ͅ▒͖͕̪̝̼͈̣͇̠̗̹͙̹͈̭̘͙͈͌ͦ̉̎ͤ̓̅͛́͡͠͞▒̨̡͚̳̣͓̯̩̻͍̜͙̤̖̣͛ͪ̽̍͝͡░ͧ̍̋̉̂ͣ̉ͪͪͥ͂̀͠͞͏̫͎̙̝͔͙͈͖̙͍͕̳̯̺͡▒̶̷̢̢̝̬̰̹͉̞͖͙͕̺ͪ͆ͩͬ͒͛͛̈͌͠▒ͭ͐͆̎͝҉̨̠͍͓̳̩͇̦̳͢▒̷̜̬̖̼͓̈́̂͂ͯ̽ͦ͐ͪ͆̊̽͡͡▒͆ͫ̾̈̓̿ͣ̒͒͐̐̚̚҉̢̥̩̙͉̠̖͍̘͍̞̖̳̼͚͞▒̴̵̡̧̪̮̮̩̳̘̜̦͆̋͂ͫ̃ͦͥ̿̅̇̽̕▒̴͈̩̤͋͐ͭͯ̔̽ͥ̇͋̕͞▀̢̧̊ͦ͐͌҉̧̛̦̖̳̣̝͓̦̯͍̲̩̻̳̝͔̪̬▄̵̡ͯ͒͋̏̋ͧͩ̎͜͏̨͚͉̠͕̟̺̤̩̙͓̳͍̰▒̶̤̖͖̖̝̝͔̫̫̯̻̖̠̰ͫ̓̆̎ͬ͒͑̽͂͟▒͓͉̖̠̜̗͈̲̻̠̗̺̣͙̥̥̲̻̅̓̍͑ͩ̍̑ͣͥ̿͒͌̋͗̚̚͢█̶̠̦̟̙̙̺̿ͭ͛̉̄̔ͤ̏ͬͭͭ̊͑͒̇̑̕▌̵̛͓̭̠͈͓͍̖͖̦̪͕̲͔͈̥̰̻̬̭̾̾̐̈́͞▌̴̫̞̼̭͉̺͖̣̌ͫ̌̄͊̊͆ͦ͆ͦ̾ͬ̃̐̈̓͠▌̸͚͖̙͉̲̣͙̥̞̿ͬ̈́̕͜͝▌̽̂ͬ̍̄̒͌ͦ̈́ͧ̊͂͌̓͆̚̚҉͏͎̣̥͎͍̟͇͇̰̟͓͉͉̘̟͈̲ͅ▌̶̛̭̱̳͉̳̭̬͔̪͓͔̮̖͒̈́̽͛͊͆̌̊ͨ̽̾̀█̵̞̫̪̘̲̺̉ͮ̅͆̃▄̵̛̦̯͙̪͚̗̜̣͓̞ͨ̽̃ͨ̈ͩ̋͒̀͞▀̢̪̞̫̞̮͖̣̥̮̳̗͎͔̣͙̜̆̓͑͐̆̿ͤ͊̀▒̶̵̡͖̙͚̮̦̖̹͚̼ͧ͊͌ͧ̀̚͠▒̶̧͔̰̠̮̠̮͈̙̮͇̤̫̖̈̐̃̅̔̐ͣ͑͒̀̊ͮ̇̃ͯ̔̂͝ͅ▒̷̔̃̑̉̃̿͐̊̏̋̈̇͗͂̇̅̍̓̚͟҉̟͙͓̜̞͕̟̝̳̝͖ͅͅ▒̶̸̢̧̠͙͙̙̪͖̝̭̦͉̣̤͑ͯ̃͒͡ͅ▒͙̤̲̖̥͚̩̬͆͌̌͗̂̒̇̽ͧ͛̽́͝▒̶̧̬͎͎̝͕̹̲̫͔͓̫̻͕͔̩̫͗͛ͮ͌̋́̏̚͘▒ͩ̽̅͂̓̍̂̂͝͏͢͏͔̞̱̘̠͖̲̟͕̮͘ͅ▒̩̝̹̞̪͇̻̙̰͚̉͛̌ͦͬ̈́ͥ̃ͪͯ̍̓͜͝͠▒̵̴̵̨̛̲̱̬̖̃̌͗͋̔́ͥ̾ͫ▒̮͚̘͕̜͚͓̹͎̫̉̑ͫ̒̂͗͋ͨͬͯ̅ͤ̊ͬ̄̅̏̽ͨ͜͞▒ͣ͋͋̋́͜͝͞͏̪̱͎͈̭▐̧̧̢͙͇͕̜̫͖͈̃͆́̈́̓ͫ̿͘͜ͅ
̶̧̪͎̰͔̋̐͒̀ͬͨ̔>ͤͫ̾̃̃ͨ̌̓̕҉̛̲͚̬̞͔͇▒̵̔͐̎̈́̅ͧ͆̈́͊ͨ̉̉ͦ̅̅͏͏̝̲͓̦̟͖͚̱̣̟̲̟▐̛̠̳͍̭̫̫̩̤͇̻̙͔̪͚̮ͬ͆ͨ͒̌ͩ̐̅͂ͥ͜▒̵͇̯͕͖̞̼̪͇̖͓̜͆ͣ͒ͫ̀̕ͅ▒̧͇͖̩̞̺̞̘͇̹͓̜̯̦̏̈́ͮ̒̅͑̏́̕͞▒̶̰̫̙̻͉͉̞͉̩͈̺͙̗̲̺͇̝̌̉ͬ͆̄̂̾ͩ́͘▒̡̨̹̝͍̙̰͖̲̬̞̰̪̼̦̘̠̩̱̑̓̏ͨ̋͛͑̎̉ͭ͆͢▒̨̧͖̖̺͈̰ͭͮ̒͑̄̋͆ͧͮ̔ͤ̊͐ͣ͢▒̢̮̳̝̻̿̒̅͐̆ͮ̿̓̔̀͋ͯ͘͘▒̷̷̧̻̲̝̖͔̖̜̹̭̭͇ͯ̽̃ͭ̇͗͛̆̐̕̕ͅͅ▒̇͋̒ͤ͒͒̏ͪ͑҉̦̦̙͉̰͙̖̼͓̀▒̶̞̦͎̜̲̠͕̟̮̲̱͚̝̊̑̎̆̌ͥ̂ͭ̔̅̿͗̌̽́͘▒̧͔̤̤͓̥͚͉̙̖̀ͧ̓̌́̀▒̸̷̡̛̳̱̭̜̹̥̪̣̮̳͚̉͌̂͊͋ͦ̽́͑̀̆̓̊͂́͢▒̴̧͍̞̣͙͍̲͍̪̖̂̇͗͌̈̇ͫ͂ͩ̆̇͢͟▒̷̡̨̰̟̳̙̦̯͍͍̬̩͖͙̫̭̯͔̰̳̆̂̔͐̇ͯͬ̿̅̐̈͑̓̈̎͜͠ͅ▌̢̅ͥ͌͌̋͊ͯ̄̽̈́҉҉҉̖͖͉̯̠̘̹̘͖̝▒̧̢̱̭̬̺̝̮͖̔͆͒̂͢▒̷̢̹̳̖̫̞͇̱̘̱̙̼̥ͣͣ̋̎ͥ̂͒͊̄̕͞▀̢̛̛͕̞̝̳̪̠̦̜̤̦̤̖̤͖͔̻͈̭͚ͯ͗̎ͤ̐̓͟͟█̨̖͔̗̰͎̱̣͎̮̖̻̗̼͔͔̣͓̩͚̈̏̔͆͗͑̒͐̿̔͌̒̂ͣͯ̐͟͟͝█̷̥̹̱̮̯͕̮̙͚̤̣̩̦͋̅̾̏ͯͥ̆█̵̧̢̔ͤ̐͛̀ͧ͆̃ͧ̄̑ͫ̿̐ͬ̐ͤ͘҉̞̖̮͓̻̟̜͇̲͍͕̺̭̭̳▀̴ͭ̅ͤͮ̂̋͘҉̬̻͕̫̰̕▒̵̛͍͖͎̣̮̦̺͙͉̣͇̪͈͚̭͎ͭͯ̽ͭͦͪ̏̈ͭͥ̄̿̏ͦͫͥͣ͘▌̧̟̟̫̹͙̲͕̮̫̰̥̣̬̻̺̯̹̎̃ͫ̆ͤ̌ͮͭ́͘͜͞ͅ▒̢̛̺̥̰̦͉͔̠̼͙̠́͑̄̄͂̇̆̕͞ͅ▒̧̧̡̯͕̬̩̤̺̜̗̯̥̳͇̳̙̩̹̯́̓̽̅ͯ͐̈́͒̐̉ͬ̎̿̈́͌̍͑ͨ̚▒̷̾̓ͩ̀͏͜͏̦̦̠̙͓͕̪͓▒̵̵̸̡̤͈̘̘͋͒ͩ͌͆ͯͤͤ̔̓ͦ͋͑̍͢▒̧̛̟̼̙̝̳̙̳͙̠̠̼̠̟̮̤͚̅ͨ̽ͩ̾̏ͪͦ̍͊̀ͧ͋ͅͅ▒ͯ̐͋ͯ̐̿ͬͪ̏҉̡͉̞̮̻̝̭̩͜͡▒̸͆ͫͨ̌ͤͪ͆ͤ͢͝҉̛̥̮͍̹̝̻̭̮͖̹̯̳̣͕▒̴̨͊̌̀ͣ̀ͯ̄ͬ́͆̌̎̑̈́̈́͢͞͏̬͙̗̻͈̤͓̯▒̧̯͓̣̘͇̺̹͔͊͐ͩ̎ͪ̂̓ͬ̍̋ͨ̾͋͆̕▒̨̛̜̳̹̯̬̞͕̬̀̄̃̔̑ͤͮ̄͆̉̉ͥ̕▒̶̷̸̵͕͉̪̯͈͎̘̱͔̰̹̭̀̌ͫͮ͆̓▒̧͚̤̖̞̘̲͈̯̱̳̺̱͉̳̻̲͈̠̘͑̀ͬ͒̿͗̉̓̓ͥ͒̋͛̓ͮ̀́̀͢▌̷̸̶̲̝̠͈̙̻̺͓̻̜̖͕̭͖̭̬͓̉̏ͥͮͫͮͩ̂̅̽͋̓̎̐́̎ͫ͟͟
̶̣͓̞̹̻ͦ̋̇̂͗̎̏̃ͦ̚͞>̵͉̫͙̦̉͒̈̓͑ͮ͂̚͡▀̸̨̱̻̻̣̲̹̩̤̻̘̦̞̅̿̒̎̓̓̓̍ͥ͐͒͑͒ͣ̌ͪ̚▀̢̡̘͖̟̘͇̻͚̺̮͚̏̾̈̓̋͂ͮ͗͂ͩ͆̔̆̚͠▄̉̉͆ͣͤ͛ͧ̔̅̿̌̚̚͏̶͝͏̻͇̤͖̭̜͇͈͕̗̜̹̘̩▒̶̶̼͚̦̩͔̱͉̳̟̗̻̗̉́ͣ͂ͣͨ͢͠▒̴͚̪̘̦͎͍͉̦͓̃̍͋̀̿ͭͯͪ͂͋̓̉̀̚▒̸̶̛̙̭̲̗̤̘̯̲̌ͤͧ̚͡▒͓̞̜̹̬ͤ̌̆ͩ͗ͪͬ̔̋̀̐̋ͮ͛̃̑̽̉ͯ̀͟͜͡▒̧͐̆͂́́͂̐̾ͯ̔́̐ͧ̈̐̾ͫ̚͢҉͔̦̦̗̦̳̯͚͖͔̳̲̥̕͢ͅ▒̋ͥ̾ͦ̊͆̂̽͊ͬ͏̼̳̰͔̠̥̬͓̞̠͠▒̸̶͖̫̳͙̝͉̖͈͖̹̫̝̗̘͓̳̥̣̿̋̓͋̊ͧ͒͛̉̚͟▒̷̛̹̹͚̤͖͍͚̮̬̫̞͙͑̄ͨ̊̅̅ͫ̑̈́̑̿̍̒ͭͣ̐͢͟ͅ▒̴̹̱͇̞̱ͫͮ͆̈͂̉̐̍̽̅̽̎ͦ̔ͣ̔͊͢▒̶̶̢̮̙̭͍̩̭̯̘͙̱̹͚ͧ͗ͦ̏̋̈̿̾ͦ͝▒̴̷̱̤̦̪̜͕̞̤̫̙̤̣̖̳̯̯̓͒͑ͯ̇͂͑ͬͨ̍̐́▌̨͔͈͎̝̘͓̣͈̜͍̅̑͂̀̀͆̃̃̀̅̿̌ͯ́̚͜▒̢̧̭̰̣̥̠̯ͤ͂́̽̑ͬ͗̀ͯ̉̓▒̙̝̞̫͓͈̙̭̣̰͎̘͍͔̩͉̱̅̽̉͑̽̎̋ͩͤͥ̐̌̋͂͑ͧ̀̄̄͞ͅ▒ͣ͒ͬ́̏̅̒ͭͬ҉̴̬͔̝̪̜͖̭̝̭̥̗̜͈̞̖͝ͅ▒̵̡̡̫̤̝̺̻͉̐͆̏̅͒̄̿ͯ▒̸̠̯̹͚̪͕̘͖̪̝͍̟̳͔̞̖̦̊ͩ̂̋̋ͣ̄̎̐̍̓̅ͩ̑ͦ͆̈̚̚▒̶̛̖͎̹̬ͧ̑̉̔͂̊̇͞▒̨̧̻̘̯̠͕̠̪͓̮̱̹ͬ̓ͮͤͥ̍͛͑̔̀̕͟▒̳̪̼̘̺ͮ͆̉̐̄̑͛̈́͞ͅ▒̡̞̮̩̯̰̭̣͉̽ͤ̃ͨ̓̀ͭ͋̏͊̆ͪͣ̇͒ͭ̏͆̀́̕͝▐̢̘̹͓̪̺ͥ̿̍̈́̿͌̈́͑ͬ̿̄ͩͩ̑͑̋̕▒̵̶̦̦̪̤͓̫͓̟̥͔͎̲̉ͬͬ͐ͬͫ͗ͣ́̈́̄͑̍ͥ̃ͫ̎͗▒̸ͤͫ͛ͦ̽͋͊̽҉̵̞̘͉̦̣̭̰͕̳▒̶̻̣̘̻̬̯̦͙͈̱ͮ̋̾͊̐ͤ̈̐ͧͧ͊̓͒̕▒̛̈̄̋̐̀͐̓ͬ̀͏͉͎͕͉̠̖̺̬͈̲͚͕̜̙͍̖▒̼̘̲̘̇̆ͤ̋ͦ̾̓̎ͨ̋̿̚͢͞͡▒̢̢̞̜̥̪͋ͩ̂̋͟▒̩̩͓̗̭̮͗̈́̄͂ͩ̕͞▒̶͆͂ͧ͑͢͠҉͎̮̗̖̙̠͇▒̧̛̓̋̾͐ͪ̋̍ͥͤ͑̇͛̾ͤ̽͐̿̏͆͏̘̟̠͎̩̝̩̟͖̰̭͎͓͉̠͙̲̝͉▒̸̗͉̞̻̼̙̞͈̠̙̭͙̼͇͙̯̟͗ͨ̄̾ͬ͐̂̃̓̒́ͫ̍ͥ̂̔͜▒̦͚̮͎̮̗̲̝͕͓͔̞͍̣͇ͥ̒ͯ͊̑̓ͦͭͪ̓͋̀̍͌̉̕͟ͅͅ█̷̜̟̺͙͓̣͈̓̆̆ͥͪ̊͋̅͐ͯͨ̆ͬͭ̃ͤ́̕͡
̵̫̱͕͕̟̟̩͚̹̥͖͉̳̼̣ͪ͆̏͌̈̂̚͜>̵̻̥͍͖͕͎̭͍̼̭̰̞ͣ̂̈ͪ͛̀ͅ▀̮͚̯̺̼͖̩͇͓̆̌ͣͯ̅͋̑͊ͮ̐̒͐̃͆ͦͭͬ̃͘̕▄ͫ̓̅̿͒̈̋͛̀̽͛͆ͨͩ̏͏̸̧̙̝͙̗̯͕̪́͞ͅ▒̡̱̬̟̞͍̝̳̩͖̝͍͉͚͛ͧ͗̀ͥͭͧͣ̈̆͗͒̇̊̓́̓͊̚͟͠͠͡▀̷̧̬̮͙̟̟̠̮͇͎ͫ͂̀͗̆̎̉ͧ̋̑̃̍ͯ̿ͦ̊̄ͨ͒͜͝▄̨̩̤͎̳̤̣͉̦̠̭̬͇̝̠̞̎͛̾̀ͨ̈̈ͭ͊̌̋̏͑̇͜▒̛̩͖̳̦̞̦̺̤̥̗͉͎͉̄ͧ͒ͯ͐͆ͣͤͯ̌ͬ̐̆̕▒̶̧͈̩ͦ̑̈͌̌ͨ̏̋̐͒ͫͬ́̄̊ͦ͌͞ͅ▒̷͔̟͚̬͎̳͍̓ͤ͗̋̔ͭ̆ͧ̐̈ͣ͂́▒̸̾̅͒̏́ͬ͛ͨ̐ͮ̒͜͡҉͖̰͍̥̳̯͎̜͓̮́▒̸̸̘̱̫̦͍̳̦̪͇̙̬͍̟̠̃͐̈́̚͜͠▒̧̰̤͉͖͙̙͇̘̰̹͎͕͚͍̠͕̯ͧ́͒̒̇̎ͤͫ͟͟▒ͨ͂͋ͥͮ̈́ͯ̌ͭ҉̵̨̺͉͕͇̞̱̪͎̥̱͉͞ͅ▒̢̯̝͍̒͂̒̾͂̈ͬ̑̓̄̒̈́͘͠▐̵̡̛̜̮̰͕̳͙̣̼ͤ̊͌̽͝▒ͩͬ̐͋͗̽͊̾ͣͬ̃҉̵̧͎̲͉̣̭͕̗̲͔͝▒̡̛͍̼̜̭̭͓̖̥̝̖̗̲ͬ̓ͭͭ̓̑ͥ͐̂̚̚͡͠▒̵̹̫̳͙̲̰͚͔̠͊̒͋ͦ̈́̆ͥͫ̏ͮ͐͑̔͒̿ͪ̐͝▒̡̇͒́ͮ̌̂ͧͬ͏҉̳̫̳̹̣͙̦͔̦ͅ▒̸̴̻̤̗̖̣͇̠̲̙̾̏̊̓̊̚͠▒̸̧̨̫̹͙̉̑̄͑̽͊̃̈ͨ͝▒ͬ̿̉̔̾̇ͭͩ̽ͮ̃ͦ̇͋͏̡͏̹̼͔͙̖▒̶͈̳̲͈̞͖̰̖̫̪ͦ̽͑̂́͜͢▒̳̺̠͕͔̥͙̭̙̱̟͎͍͓͔̝̗̗̲̾̊̽ͤ̈́͑͛́ͫ͒̅̇ͮ͘͘͞▄̨̨̡̡̠̣̺͍͚͓̈͊̈͌̂̽͛͌̀̄̒̕▄̡͔̱̘͙̥̜͕̼̙̖ͥ̇ͨͮͫ̇ͭ͊̎̒̒ͤͪ͛̅̈͆̌ͥ͢͞͝▄̵̷̣̬͚͐̾̓͆͛̄́ͪͤ́͢͡▄̧̬̪̩̳̩̼̟͔͓͇͓ͨ̄̇̐̓͟͡▒̶͕͎̥̺̬̱̰̪͕̻̯̭̼͚̮͈ͫ̆͂͌̔͊̅̐͛͒͂̍̍͊̚͠▒̢̯̯̞͈̓͐́̑ͣͮͨ͒̄ͨ͂ͤ̒̍̏ͫ̂̄̚͘͘▒̶͑̐̈͒̐̚͠҉͕̟̖̗̳͔̩̜̹͈̤▒̸̟̩̙͚̥̩̭̜͍̂͋̎ͤͫ͘͠͠▒̢̡̪͍̤̙̥̺̜̲̝̓̄ͩ́̉̽͆̓͆͊͊̀͢▒̏ͤͭ̍ͬͯ̐͛͗̅͌͂͋͑́̂̕҉̴̜̝̳͇͈̩̖͔̦͚͎▄̥̼̲̣̼̼̳͎̱̠͙̘͚̦̭͍̜̰̳̎͗͂̂͑ͩ͟͢͞▄̵̱͕̬̥͕̣̜̪̦̜̘͕̝̂̃ͤ͆̊̓̔̇͐̍̅ͪ͊͜͝ͅ▀͌̿͂ͭ͌͛̂̚͏͏̳̗̯͉͝
̡̎ͣ̃̽ͯ͌̀҉҉̪͍̫̰̥̦̤̝̤̩̙͇̙͞ͅ>̡̦̖̺̝̗͔̥̖͖͈̘͔̦̓̄́ͪͯ̅̈ͦͣͦ̿̄̓̚̕̕͞͠ͅ▒̫͔̯̙̝̙̙̩͖̖̤͉̜̻̮̊̓ͨ̾ͤ̈͋̌ͤͦ͒͘͜▒̶̨̛̞͕͕̹͈̲͉͔̦̙̜̥̦̟͍̗̯̌̅̂̎͢ͅͅ▀̗̹͎͕̦̃ͨ̋ͥ̂ͩͪ̓ͮ̇̃̍͒̆̇̾ͫ̀͜͝͡▄̧̺͓̼̫̤̜̊ͣͣ̈́ͤͬ̅̉̍̍̑͘͜▒̸͙͔̪̤̲̩͓̩̟̙ͤͪͮ̒͛̈̄͊ͩ̔̽̅͟͞▀̷̶͈̖̟̰̝͚͓͖̣̖̗̮̺̞̰̭͖̘ͩ̏̾̿̈̈͌͛̂̄̉ͨ͗͑ͪ̏̕͠▄̴̑͛ͦ̀̂̍͊͂͊̐͋ͪ̍̍͒͡͏̢͓̪̥͇̤̲̙͕̗̗̞▀̨̧̛̘̻͈̝͕̹̱͉̭̓͑ͨ̓ͦ̿ͧͩ͊͝▀̡̨͙̙̦̻̯ͧͤ̔͛̾̎̓ͫ̓ͯ̚͞ͅ▀̧̡̙̰̰̮̪̬͓̹̲͚̣͎̏̇ͥ̑͟͠▄̵̹̹̗̹̠̘̟̄̇̎̉̈́̄ͦ̈́̓͒ͬ̅ͭ́͞͡͞ͅ▀̸̈̊͛̈́͝͏̙̩̝͚̜̻͔̤̯͓͈͓̹▀̵͖͔̳̰̱̱̮̙̫̱̙̽ͮͮ̈̽̉ͯͤ̄̽̆͊͂͘͡▀̷̷̢̠͓̥̯̻͇̫̻͖̬̙̺̺ͩ̋̐͒̈̑̇̑ͮ̓̔͞͞▀̷̖̲͉ͥ͛̋͑͌͟ͅ▄̴̷̛͕̰̪̻̗̼̞͑͐̆̒̑̄ͩ̈͊̊ͨ́̉͑ͭ̚͘▄̸͎͔̝͕̼͕͊͋͑ͣ͋̅̅ͣ͢▄̵̷̯̺͙͍͕̩͑͗̃̓ͦ̐̉ͪͫ̆̃ͥ́̚͘ͅ▄̷́ͥ͆ͤ̍ͯ̑̆̂́͛̈̎ͭͫͥ͢҉̖̲̪̭̱͓̰̟̖̳̠̲̦̤̫͇̭̠ͅ▄̵̧ͬ̆̌̐ͯ̉͜҉̭̳̫̟̤͙̤̟̲̳̯̯͎̫͕̮̗̮̲͜▄̷ͮ͗̊͂͒́̒ͭͯ͂̃̋͋͂ͫ͏̷͡͏͕̬̝͇͎̩▄ͦͨ̓̽ͩ̂ͭͤ͛ͫͣ͊͊̈̒̒̋̓̚҉̼͉̳̩̳̟͜▀̷̶͙̰͚̟̈́͛͌ͦ͊ͧͧ͆ͥͦ̀̾̒͌ͧ̆͆͌́͢͠░̑̆̑̄ͫ́̈̈̐ͩ͌͛̈̆̚̚҉̨͏̪̺̤̘̤̳̤̪░̢̢̗̼͎̦̺̲̺͔͊̓̃̍ͣ̍̍̉ͯͯ̒ͮ̎͋ͧ̋ͫ̍░͕̼̬̞̩̲̦̻̺̳̭̅̄̉͋͊̀͜░̵̨͔̘͈̣̟̝̤̳͔͚͙̫͙͌̏ͦ̾̋̀ͯ͌̏̈́̒ͅ▀̵̢̀͊̒͐̾ͤ̃͗ͬͧ͌ͬ̑͑̓̿͏͚̣͕̜̻̗͙͈̣̹̤̯̹͖͇̤͢ͅ▀̷̦̹̥͍͈͎͎̦̼̫͍̰͛̈ͬ͑̏̌͂ͭ͒̀͘▀̛͉̣̭̭̝̳̯̯̹̭̲̹̗͂ͨ̈͊ͬ̅͑ͪ͗ͣ̄̃̍ͯ̐́̚▀̵̡̡̣̱̰̥̭̥̺̼͔̣͕̦̤̊̈ͣͭ̏ͣͤ̽̅ͣ̎̈́̀͡▀̔͆̔ͩ̌͐ͣ̏̓ͬͭ͊̀͋ͤ͟͏̻͓̜͉̬̟̥̱͖̝̬̤͎̺̱̰ͅ▀̸̹̟̗̤̩̰̋͗̊̑͞
̨ͣͦ͋ͩ͆͆̎̈ͤ̾́̏̚͟͝͏̨̰̞̩̤̞̥̪̲̰͖̦̭̘͈̹͎͖>̵̼̹͙̬̱̰̺̘͍̼͚̮͗ͤ̌̍́̈͗̿̑͊̿̊ͨͤ̉͐̚̚͘͡ͅ▒̨̡͕̯̟̖̹̬ͭ̌̃̇̇▒̷̷̵̥͕͉̘̼̮̲̺̣̹ͤͯ̋͑ͣ́͘▒̸̸̲̱̻͉̭͔͋ͣͫ̌̈ͨ͌̍̄̽̈͐ͧ̋ͣ̂ͤ̆́̚▒̨̨̦̞͎̦̺͇̥̦͔̪̙̪͉̗̟̺̩͎͑ͣͦͫ̇ͥ̅̓̂̏̍̆ͪ͆ͣ̅ͥͪͣͅ▀̢̈́͌͆̔̎ͥ̒̄ͫ̍ͨ̂̃̚͢҉̗̖͍̯̲̰̖̳̲̦͕͈▄̸̧̹̲̰̳̹͚̤̻̭̦̻͔̣̤̙̤͚̈́̅̄̎̄̋̃ͧͦ̾ͭ͡ͅ▐͇̗͎̩̜̳͙ͯ͐̃ͨ͌̀͂̊͐̓͢͢▒̨̢̛̥͖̺̫̓͐̍ͯ̐ͨ͘▒̢̺̯͖̮̘̺͖̙̰̹̳̲̘̘̈́̄̅̅ͭͦ͌͆͗̃ͨ͐͂ͭ̇ͭ̏̚͘͟͞͞▒̷̗̗͇̦̰̠̝̰͇̭͉̲̱̖̆ͣͤ̌ͫͪ́͝͡▒̉̄̔̋͂̅ͣ̽͌̂̀̿͑ͬ͆͊̋̚҉̴̛͈̯̯͎̫͉̤͕͙̟͔̗͚̭̼̙̮̯̲͞▒̶̢̖̘̫̤͎̟̯̝̞̲͇͖͚͔̞͊͑ͫͥ͐̇̑ͭ͗ͥ̎▒̷̶̧̮̳͎̘̻̤̯̯̲͎̺͍̭̩̅̋ͣ͂͟ͅ▒̽̀̉̿̾͆ͤ̎ͩ͗ͨ̂ͩ̊̔͌̊҉̗̖͓͎̥̘͙̘̗͚̱ͅ▒̵̒͑͒̒͐̓ͯ̑̿͋͗ͭͮͨ̽̇͏̶̨̞̬̞̪̺̩̬͜▒̨̨̢̜̺̦̣̺͍̥̭̦̭̳̼͕̱͗̋̾̃▒̡̮̟͙̜̣͉̫̬̱̮͉̜̗̱̩͎͖͂̋͒ͫ͒̔̃̾͛̋ͩ̀ͅ▒̸̷̨̱̦͙̣ͥ̉ͫ̂̀̆̀̃̽̈́̂̐̊ͪ͑ͩ̾͐▒̶̧͇͍̙͚̘̞̦̖͍͕̠ͪͤ͛͛ͩ̉ͬ̏̚̚͢▒̶̐ͬͨ̓̃̊̈͊͐ͨ̄͝͏̸͔̻̯̠̼ͅ▐͖͍͖̱̭̠̘̘͗ͤ̇ͦͩ̍̄̋̚͟͠
̨̢̛̥̜̻͇̬̹͕͙̮͎̙̱͓̯͆ͤ̒̈̿͒̆̃̋͐͝ͅͅ░͚̹̩̻̣̙̮̮͓̀̍͐͆ͣ̌ͯ̂̾̌ͥ̾̆͠͡͡▄̴̴̡̳͇̬̤̲͈͕̙̲͚̜̩̘͌̐͗ͮ̓̎͛̄̑̽͂͊͌̇̋̚̚▄ͦ̍̽̿̌͊̓ͭ͌́̃̐ͩͪ̚͢͢͠͏̬̰̼̜͙▄̧͉͙̼͈̘̺̩̱͓̖͙͍̩̥͉͇̬̪̭̓̈̓̈̅̏̔ͨ͆̏ͤ̔̀͗͐̄̄̕͟░́ͫͨͫ̃́̌̇̄͆̂̑̒́́͏̨̞̰̱͚͕͓̗̥̭̻̙͖̣͉͟͜░̵̮͙̦̱̣͙̜͙̻ͨ̐̏ͪͤ͟▄͎̠͈̥̘̬̙̦͙͓͙̤̘̓͑ͩ̊ͩͫ̐͐ͮ̔͢͢͢͠ͅ░̧̬̝͙̳͉͚͓̗̣̻̫̏̾ͫ͊̈́̋̋̎ͩ̂░̵̢͙͎̱̺̩̲̤͎̘͉̞̐̉̇ͤͨ̓̄͂̽̏ͨ̒͒̔̾̍́͒́̚ͅ▄̸̵̡͉̺̝͙͈̯̭̦̦̙͖̪̣̝̙̪͒̽̇░̶̸̴̡̥͖̟̪͈͉͙̹̩̔̊̒̈́͌̽͋̈́͗ͭ͠ͅ▄̴̶̧͖͚̲̤ͬ̇͆̏̋ͨͬ̉͗ͪͯ͗͆͌̀͋ͥ͛̈̀́░̸̦͈̫̱̓ͪ̊ͥͨ̈́̓ͯ̐ͬ́͘͜░̸̵̶̩̗̱̥̬̣͔̟ͭ̐̎̿͛͑̿ͯͫ̀▄̶̵̰͉̖̹͐̉̆̋̈́̓͂ͯͥͣ̿͛̎̒ͥͭ̕░̵̢̛̤̝̳͖͙͇̜̬̺̠̥̈́͗̃ͥ̈̑ͧ̐̉̿ͩ͂͋̀ͯͅ░͕̬̜̠̣̱̮̤̝͓̜̺̗̮ͬ͌̿͘͡͠͡▄̸̈͊̾̂ͫ̇̑ͨͭ̐͌͌̇̚͘͝͏̵͔̬̣̹̼̭░̮͙̼̱̫͔͉̮̯͔̙̉͗̊̏ͩͤ͝░̓̑͌ͦ̂̿͊̿͛ͧ̇͏͏̬͍̘̙̟̰̥̺̤̹̻̘̟͖̀͘͜░̸̱͈͎͓͕̥̞͙͕͎̰̫̱̹̭ͫͨ̉̓ͪ͌ͫ̎͐̑̽̄̓ͧ̋̏́̓͌░̸̵̨̛͇̗̱͕̰̮̬̙̈́̋ͭ̽̊̎̓ͤ̈́̎ͧ͂ͨͬ̐̇̚͞▄̶̹̰͕͔̪̻ͥ̆̅̿͑̀̈͆ͬ͜͡▄̣̩̣͓̳̻̪͈͇̹̮̹̜̫̼̯͔̿ͨ͒ͥ͆̆̍́ͤ̊ͫ̄͋̚͞░̄̓̐ͫ͌͑̀͋͌̍̂̀͑͛ͮ͛̅͑҉̡̢͙̙̟̙̖̬̯͢͠▄̊̒ͬͣ͐̋͑͐̉ͦ̈̿ͭ̿͋͊̊̉͝҉̡̣̘͇̖̲͙͖͉̳̦ͅ▄̪̜̤̪̭̦̟̻̥̰̻̲͓̹̮ͮ̂͆̒͌͋̄̆̈́̐̕̕͜░̨̨̻̭̤̻̩̲͋̈̏͐ͥ̽̈́͐ͣ̽ͅ░̩̮͈̖̼͙̪̥͚̘͉̤̣͉͛͂̂ͤ̇̽ͫ̒͐͊̆̔͛̋̍͛ͦͩ͜ͅ░̵̶̢̫̯͍̳̮̱̻̔̀́̄̿ͬ̃̿̍͛ͩ̅͛̑͂̾͢͢ͅͅͅͅ▄̵̴̌ͨ̀ͨͥͪ͂͆ͯ̓͒̚͏̭̗̠̖̥̘͍̭͈͖̭̙̞̺͢▄̸̶͕̭͕̞̦͔͇͙̘̪̘̤̠̫͖͎̥̻̋͌ͭ̾ͯ͌̀͒̓ͮ̀́͢▄̡̣͈͖̩̮͙͙̤̠̺̰͔̹ͣ̄ͪ̂̊̅͆̐̔̋ͭ̑̚͟͡ͅ░̡̛͔͔͈̼̘̱̱̦̊̆̈́̄ͯ̅͞░͇͈̠̤̙̯̯̙̲̠̭͚̰͎͖̹̭ͤͮ̅̿̌͐̆̊ͧͮͣ́̿ͥ̉̚͜͝͞░̵̨̖̬̥͚̝̫̪̺̳̥̰̠̊͛̂̀͒̅ͥͥ́͊̃̂̊̊ͥ̚̕▄̶̸̼͈̘͔̦̥̩̘̗ͭ̌͗ͬ͐ͯ̍̿́̔̏̓͘͟▄̴̙̼̖͈̥̰̻̯̊̓͂̋͂ͤ̂͒ͥͬ̍ͬͫ̚͟͜͡͝▄̧̢̰̫͙͉̆̓͌͌ͣ͗̋̓ͪ͛͋̓ͥ̽̓ͭ̀͢͢░̹̭̘͔̞̰̲̰̈́ͭͤͣ̾͛̒̈̍̌̂͑͊̇ͨ͢͞͡ͅ
͂̂ͩ̐̌͑҉̶̛̭̪̰̼̲͉͓͢█̵̨̢̡̩̫̫̺͔͉͕̰̝̣͚͙͖̻̝̱̤ͯͨ͂̊̏͒ͧ͗̂ͩ͆̐ͯ̽̚̚͞▄̶̂̏ͩ̎̽͒́̍ͤ̀͏̴̶̵̫̥̜͔̦̜͙▄͗̽̔̒ͬ͐̅ͪ̽͗̋҉̨̯̖̯̖͈̀▄̴̨̨̖̖͉͖̊͒͋̆͂̾̐̈̄̌͗̋́ͣ̅█̴̧̛̪̩̯͚͐ͬ̾̀͂͂̓̃̑͂̿̊ͣ̐̉ͯ̄░̸̛̩͈̼̙̦ͦ̈́ͨ̽̎̎ͭ̑̌͋ͧ͆͊̂̅͡█ͯ̊̌̾̋͢͝͏̛̼͈̞͔̬͓̠̼̤̤̝͚͡▄͇͍̙̯̥̘̼̳̦̹͈͕̫̯ͧ̏͊̏̏̆́͒̀͠▄̐ͩ̆͑ͪͨ͛͛̋ͥ̆́͐͋͏̳͙̮̭̳̹̤͙̼̹̲̙̗͜█̴̡͔͇͙̩̻͕͖̯̘̱͔̜̜͔̱͎̖̈̇̏͛͟͡ͅ░̀̅̋̓̑ͨͮ͏͏̡̞͙̲͇̫̱͔̭̭͓͙͔̣̞█̨̑͆ͦ̋̆̆ͦͥ̿͐ͧ̒ͤ̓̏ͪ̏̚҉̷͎̪̼̻̱̦̠̣͕̤̩̹̳̖͙ͅ▄̵͍̹̮̰͖̦̘̟͍͈͎̹̩̲͔̣̂͛̈̌̐ͦͮ͛͗̽́ͮ̌ͩ̆͆̽͗͠▄͓͈̜͇̽ͨ͋ͧͭ̓̄͒̅ͥ̃͆̆̀͟͝█̱̝̞̟͇̮̞ͦ̾͛̃͐͒̃ͮ̾ͣͭ͐̆̾͐͢͝░̶͉̫͍̯̲̻̮̤̣̭̥͈̌ͦͦ͐ͥ̅ͨͭ̐̾͂ͭ͆̂́͝░̴̵ͨ͛̆͆̑ͥ̇͛͗ͫ̅͋̑͛ͦͩ͡҉̰͖̳͓̫̫̟͕̼̪̻͍͎̬̙̲̖ͅ█̷̸̗͎͍̥̮͔͈̣̝̝ͪ̎̋̆͗ͭͦ̋̑̍̎̅̈̃̇̓̾ͫ̈͟░̴̢́ͭͩ̊̓ͣ̒ͧͬͪͣ̔͑͐ͫͤ̆͜͝҉̗̩̝̪̣̦̖̜̞͖̘̗͖̮̪ͅ░̸̪̪̮̦͉̠̝̪͈̻̼̭͚̫ͨ̉̆ͣͤ̾ͪ̽̈́̊̄̀͢͠░̨̢͍̫͖̬̟̠̮̤͔̠͍̙̘̰̺̻̣̠ͯ̄ͣͬ̓͂̇͆̌͆́ͩ█̡̡ͨ̈̎͒̊ͯ͊ͮͥ̂͂ͭ̐ͫͦ̓ͪ͢͏̭̪͇̘͔̙̟̙̖̗̫̤͈̟̻͖̹̼́░̢͓̜̱̹̱̲̩̒ͫ̌̇̉̓͒͆̋͢ͅͅ░̷̨̺̠͖̫̹̣̳̠͔̝͇̈́̆̉ͭ̿ͦ̇̓ͨ̽͌̎̀͡͠█̧̙̥̭̼ͫ̅͑͗̇ͦ͛́̚͘░̟̥̱͙͖̰̹̗̳̪̹̞̞̈͗̐ͬͬ̒ͪ̉ͮ͠͡ͅ░̸̢̜̤͇̦̳͙͕̭̼̦͍̘̱͖̐̊̋ͤͩͅ█̵̮̜̱̩̮̈́̎͛̿͌̐̿̉͌̃͞░̶̵̡̖̦̫̤̟̗͎̰̖̩͖̹̟̯͙̟̺̫ͬ̆ͤ͒͋̏ͧ█̂͛̊͠҉́͏̨̤͕̖̠̞͓̲▄̸̨ͭ̍̌͑̎̈͂̀͗̿ͮ͒̈ͯ̾̐ͨ́͏͙͓̤͇̦̮͈̩͇̗̥̥̘͠▄̢̐͐̎̑̑̔̏ͦ̏ͤͮ́҉̡̳̹̻͕̯͉͇̮̹̙̗̰̲̭͇̳ͅ▄̵̵̬͖̹͓̪̙͉͔̜̺͔̗̪̪ͣͨͤͮ̊ͬ͛ͣ͌̒̑ͫͫ̔͋̅̚█̨̠̦͎̪̠̖̼̣͖͍͉̳̩̤̟͓̄̾ͩͯͪ̎͢͝░̸̡̢̛̭̼̰̭͕̠̱̭̙̞͚̣̈ͤͩ̀͗ͩ͛ͮ̔̽͌█̷̷̨̼̥͙̲͔̱͇̺̩̪̳̬̽͊̎̿͂́̚ͅ░̛̭̳̪̫̮͈̖̖̩̦̟̞ͬ̌̍͂̑͗̊ͨ̈́ͨ̂ͥ̚͢░̀̿͋́̾̏̊̃͏̙̭̣͕̻͕̗̙͚̯̭̘͔̱̪̪͙͚͟͞░̢͉̘͓̝̺̻̰̫̳̤͖̰͙̳̃̄ͧ̿ͪ͌͗͋̓̏̐̀̕͡͞█̫̭̙̖̭͕̫̗͕͉̫̻̭̖̫̗̼̤͆ͭ̾̐̾̊͛̑̓͌̿̀͘ͅ
̸̧̹̯̤͎͖͕͇͛̄ͮ̎͒̅̊͐̐̇ͮ̃̎ͥ̈́ͯ́█̐̍ͣ̐̄̏͐̐̑̂̍̚͘͝҉̴̮̩̱̤̻͈̺̣̤͙̕░̴̸͖̥̖̩̘̤̦̭͙̦̫̫̬̦̪͚͛̈̎ͤͪ░͕̭̻̩̬̟̘̠͙̰̻̘͚̱͙̪̇͐ͦ̒̈ͦ̑̉̽̀̃ͮ͑̂̊͊ͪ̏̓́͡░͕͔͈̪̱͔͔̞̭͇͙͐̈́̊̋͝ͅ█̵̝̣͎͕͉̥̥͚̹̠̳̙̠̉̓ͪ͊̀ͨ̈́̔͒̿̏̑ͨ̊͂̃̎͌̕͟͟░̂ͬ̐ͯͬ̆̿ͫ̽̂̅̓͏̴͏̰̜͓͎̳̙̱̙͙̣͞͝░ͧͯ͐̅̓ͪ̅̔̐ͥ̊̓͋̿ͪ͏͇̠̩͚̦̪͎̭̀͠█̻͍̹̫̙̦͖̱͉̭̒͐̔ͯ̆͐̋͋̽͆ͣ͡░̴ͧ̉ͯ̓̂̆̈́̾̔ͦͥ͏̝͔͇̞̲̪̦̖̮̀͞░̶̵̡̟̲͖͍͓̖͕̒̒̄̍ͮ̈́̇̎͋ͤ̀͆̌͑̚͜░̧̙͉͖̗̗̬͙̣̪͔̭̩̰̻́̇ͦ̆̍̓̓̉͛͢░̡͕̙̺̪̼͙̭͉͉̗̤̦̭̟͎̩̰ͪͦ͐̒ͧ̊ͥ̚█̨̥̩̦̬̩͓̘͙͎͙̯ͨ͑͗̋͐ͮͫ̂̊̈́͂̊͑͋͒̃̇̇̀░̠͔̭̳̻̺̣̻̥̩̓̉͒ͧ̀͡░̢̗̗͚͖̬̙̺̪̮̫̟̖̣̱̺̫͚͖͇̃̒̃̃͌̃ͦ͠░̢̠͖͎̞̪̬̬̙͕̠̘̜̥̙͛͛͋̿̒̾͐ͪͨ͂͠͡ͅͅ░̴͉͙̣̼̔̎́ͥ̐̊́̿ͯͤ̆͝͡█̶ͣ̇ͧͩͫͭ͐̂̊̿ͫ̆̑͗̐͘҉̷̡̟̭̰͙̮̤̣̝̜͔̜͇̞̥̮̘̦̻̯░̧̠̲͔̻̠̤̗̦ͯ̍͆̾ͫ̍̂̾̌͒́͐̚ͅ░̧̯̲̝̰̮̻͇̰ͫ̃̃ͫ̍̇̄̀̀͢͞░̡̨̻̰̣̬͌ͪ̍ͪ͗̇ͤ̏ͧ̆͛̋̂ͩ̂ͪ̈̄͢█̵̵̨̥͖̯̪̬̺ͣ̂͆̐͐͒ͭ̒ͣ̽̽̂́ͩͯͩͩ̀░͛̓́̆̎̄̑̐ͦ̏͒̈́̚҉̴̪̪̜͈͉̲͚̳̟░ͬ̑̌͘͝҉̷̹͇̬̖̘█̔̑̓̾͂̌́͝҉̣͖̲̮̱͉̫░̵̨̤̘̪̮̜̭̪͓́̑ͫ͑̃͆ͮ͐̓̽░̷ͭ͒ͬ̔͐̅ͪͬ̊̚҉̳̦͔͎͇͈̖̳̱̲̜̦̲̞̠̀͢͠█̋̔͋̓͐̏̂͋̀̅ͯ̓҉̡̬̝͎͕͜͡ͅ░̸̫̮̺̟͌ͣͮ̈́̒ͮ̿̄̆͂͂̓͢͢█̻͉̦̰̣̟̼͔̋̇̋͗ͯ̆̂ͧ̕͠ͅͅ░̷̨̧̘̥̮̭̗̻͕̣̼̙̈́ͤ͒̃̃̉ͤ̄̄̐͛̌ͯ͠░̴̧̛͍͕͍̹͕̖̱̬͇̥̯̺̜͉͓̱̳͍̺ͣ̾̓͌͐͂͛ͬ̓͗ͦ͆̅̏́͜░̶̸̢͓̪̳̦͇͇͍̘̜̯͖͌̎͋ͫ́̓̀͆̊̉ͬ̌̒ͦ̌̅͒̀́̚͢█̢ͤ̊ͧ̈́̇ͤ͗̔ͫ̽̒ͪ̾͌̅͏̥̺̤̖̟̪̠̫̥̥̞̤͈͜░̛̙̱̬͇̅̋͛̇͋̈́ͨ͐̉̉́͒̀͗̓͐ͤ͟█̵̡ͫ̋̈͛̍̌̕͏̼̭̜̥░̡̢͕͍̙͉̱̫͖͖̦ͣ̂̄͒̑ͪ̓̃̃͒ͤ͑̀͜ͅͅ░̴̀͐̽ͨ̀ͨ̆ͦ̿̄͝͏̞͓̜̪̩░̡̛̖̦̣̗͕̳̪̫͍̫͙̮̺̻̫̆͊̆̈́͑̍͒̇͌̒͗́̇ͣ̄ͩͪ̚█̉̈́ͤ̈̅̉ͮ̈̿̌̚͢͏̻̟̰̹͞
̡̩̠̬͚̤̞͇̩̥̫̟̦͎̤̺͙̿ͩͤ̍̿̚͜͟͝▀̴̡̳͍͈̞͈̪̬̖̲̟̙̣͙̮̺̤̤̜̎̈̔͆ͪ̋͛ͧ͗͒̓͐ͧ̓̃̇̚͜͞░̃ͣ̅̐̅ͫ͞҉̫̦̻̗͇░̰̱̫̤̞̜̹͉͎͔͕̖͎̝̟̙͕̠̙ͫ̒͆̄ͭͬ͗ͪ͒͊͂́̚͠͡░͈̙͙͚͚̤͍̰͎̭͍͉͙̪̪̱̙͋̿̌̽̈͆ͩ͂̃ͭ̔̑̐̈́ͯ̿ͣͣ͘͝▀̶̷̨̬͇͇͖̞͈̹̹͔̭̬͉̫̦̞̬̬͖̼̓͊͂̃͆ͫ̽͐͑̈̈́̂̋̅ͥ̚̚░̶̵̲̹̹̠͙͒ͩͬ͜͝░ͦ̔͂̀̈͋̾͂͐̐̂̓̋̽̂̽̈́͜͏̛̤͔̲̟̹͚͕̕ͅ▀̴̛̳̲͉͕͕̰̱̣̭͙͎͈̼̣̰̩̫͇ͬ̂̈̀ͯ͋̄̏̓̍̑̎̌̄͗̚̚͞░̵̗̣̲̜̮̲̳̗̦̠̖̫̖̻̃̆͛ͨͭ̋̀̕░̡̮͙̪̙̦̹͍̠̝̥̹͓ͤͣ̏̾ͮ͒̑ͨ̋̏̋ͮ̓͆͐ͣ̀͢͡░̡̨̲̣͚͉͈̞̳̹̰͗ͤ͂̊̈ͭ͢͡ͅ░̵̛̤͚̘̜̝͕͎͍͖̙̦́ͫ̍̿͆ͣ̇̒͑ͥ̈́̓̓ͣͣ̓͂̓ͤ̀͠▀̘͈͚͍̲͙͓̾̆̋͋͘͜░̶̧̧̳͚̟̲̥̿́̅ͩ͒̃͐̃ͯ̈́͒͑̓̚░̖̹̙̺̫̹͍͒͐̈̊̅͘͟͝░̶̝̞̹̩͖̞̥̤̓͛͂̓͝ͅ░ͥ̑͑ͣͪ́͋̃̎͢͢҉̪͕͈̟͇͓͇͇̪̭͕̺▀̷͂̿̌͒̉ͣ͠҉̨̫̙͙̯͕̲̮̺̞̙̣̦͈̥ͅͅ▀̧̧̲͔̲͙̭̘̰̬̠͔̮̼̞͔͖̰͙̞̖̆ͭ̆͐ͪ̀̾̚▀̄ͦ͑͋͐ͭ̽͐̒̂͏̻̭̝̘̠͎̹̝̮̹̰̩͔͘░̷̝̫̭̪̈͊̎̄͒̌͋͛͛̀̓̉͋̍͜░̶̺̜̤̮͎͍̣̞̙͙̌͆̐̄̀͝░ͭ̈́̆ͪͯͧ͛ͨ̇͊̐̂̄̋ͧͪ́͏͏͔̱̼̩͇̀͞░̜̞̞̲̱̪͔̬͉̙͙͈̹ͬͦ͌ͩͯͮ̈͊ͥ͐̌͑̈̆̆̏͜͝͝͡░̢̲̠̻̪̙̻̯̯̳͖̥̭̂̉ͦͥ͒̿ͮ͑̐̀̌͗ͮ͌░̸̲̩̮̼̖̻̬̺͎͎ͥ̊ͥ͐̀͜͠░̵̡͓̳͔͚̝͔̠̺̤̫̹͇͖̟̩̖̘̣͍̌ͥ̃͂ͮ̈̂͂̍ͭ̈́̒̄ͨͭ͢͢░̡̛̥̤̠͙̲́ͮͣ̾ͨͦͫͪ͋ͦ̽͑͜͢░̱̙̟̩̏̄ͦ̈̍ͦ͢͞͠▀ͭ̉́͆͌̄̍̎͋ͥ͂ͨ͢͏̵̜̦̭͔̫̜̪̜̮̝̣͔́͟░̶̸̡̗͓̩͖͓͎̞̲̝̯̬̖̃̾ͥͥͮ̃̈́̅ͣ̋͒͌̔ͧ̏͗̆̽░̧̨̭̥̺̹̠͓͕͔̫̲ͤ͋ͦ̓̎͛̈́͐̾ͪͪ░̛̳̯̗̬͓̖͍̝̋ͦ̈́͌ͧ̑͐▀̴̱̪̯̖̺̖̪̯͖̮͉̺̐ͩͥ̈́̏̀̍͒ͤ̄ͯ̌̊̂́̚͠░͖̠̝̟͈̯͎͎̂̓͗ͮ͛̔̔ͧ͌̈̚̕▀̶̗̜̭͎̹͈̹͕̫͊̿̏̿͛̇ͥ̊̆́ͬ̊̀̕͜▄̶̸̋ͫ̓̍͌͒ͥͨ̅͊̀̿̓̀͢͏̖̜̺̪̠͇▄̷̴̢̰̩͔̥̞̠̯͕̦̹͎̱̯̣͍̪͒̆ͨ͛ͬ̄̓̉̒͋ͥ̾͊̽̈́̍ͅ▄̵ͭ̎̾̈ͨ͛̽ͮ͛͋̈́́͏͓̥̝̳̘̭͚▀̴̮̰̞̫̯̤ͮͤͣ̅̎͛͛̑̓̈́̏̓̉͘͘͜.̸̷̣̦̝͍̪̜̣͚̙͍͍̠̟̺̼̳̙ͤ̽͑͊͊̄ͭ̊̌͛̅̇̔̏ͧͮͅͅ.̫̗̬͚̖̣̜̖̔͆ͪ̀̃͢͡ͅ.̡̳̭̟̬̞̻̲̬͕͓̏͐ͬ̐̅ͬ̈́̎̆͝ ͐ͣ͑̀ͫ̅ͧͭ̄̄̍͂ͦͫ̽̇̿̐͞͏̸͚̪̫̻͉̗̬̠͕̺͇͍̫̗̥̙͕͡ͅͅ


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 5, 2014)

>̈҉̸̝̫̟░̶̩̤͍̺͖̞͚̩͓͊̿ͪͪ͗̒̋ͩͮ͡░͚̥̮͍͈̗̈́̉͛̓ͤ̕͡░̸̨̥̫͙̣͋̅̓̃̀̒͡ͅ░̡͉̆̓ͦ͆̚͘░͐̑ͬ͏͔͝░̨̖̭̘̞̻̿̋͢▄̞̣͇͆̋͡▀̷̧̝͖͈̦͖̙̼̱̃ͥ̈́ͩ͛̋͢▒̡̨̤͔͉͔̐̓ͪ̈▒̨͚̻͕͍̌ͣͪͦ̊̾ͭ̽ͩ▒̴͙͔̥̅̂̂̄ͮͮͩ̾̐̀͜ͅ▒̮̾̈ͨ̄͝░̩̜̮̰̞͇̠̖̼́͛̓̽̂░̧̜̤̘̤͕̭̱͖̑ͫ̉͋ͦ͌̐ͧ̚͜░͓̜̅̉̀̂ͬ́̍͘͢░̲̫̯͇̟̘͖̹̞ͪ͊ͮ͊̃̔̚͘▒̬̫̋ͤ̿̋▒͓͙̝̳͔͕͎͚͓̈̇̓ͮ̂ͯ͘͝▒̳̻̌̑̂͐͊̒̀͜▒̴̘̜̥̮ͨͯ͆ͧ▒̥̱ͦ̎▒ͦ̋́̌̌̚͝͏̩͙̮▒̨̠̞͚̌̾̅͗̾́̀▒̸͉͈̭̼̙̲̥̑͑̉ͤ͞▒̷͔̯̳̪̲̟̞ͬ͞͞▒̰̣̻ͤ́̂̿ͦ̆̀̏̑́͞▒̨͛̔ͦ̄̿́ͯͮ̌҉͖̺▒̢̭̘̖̅ͩͥ̿̓̄̆̇͡▒̷̗̻̠̼͈̳ͤ█͔̩̲̖̪̳ͨ̎̇ͦ̆́͡
͎̘̏͛>̢̯̜͇̝͛́̒ͭ͒́͟ͅ░̖̗͔̱͑̏͗͟͡͞░̰̬ͣ̾̓̈́̑ͨ̃͆͞░̯̭̱͖͔̰̖̎ͭ̓ͭ͘͟͜░̴̱̦͈̗̦̬̠̓ͭ̆̏ͭ̍͜░̵̢̭̹̠͓̣̻ͦ̈́ͯͦ͋█̰̖̦̉̋ͯͬ̓̚͠▒̸̣̗̏ͥ͛̈́́̄▒̡̞̫̙͍̗̈̉͊͟͞ͅ▒̴̧̢̙̥͋̊ͯ▒̛͇̪̖ͧ̅ͣ͞░̵̫͉̞͔͕̻̰̎͊̇̽̿͢░̭̮̮͈̦ͬͧ̇̓ͩͣ░͗͗̊ͮ͏̦͙̦͔̝͡░̶̩̩͚̭͎̥͔ͦ̄̃ͯ̌͆͢▒ͩ̔̈́ͣ̒̇̐͐̀͏̭̹̞̯▒̢͚͍̦̮̺̉̐͌́̓ͨ̆̕͟ͅ▒̘̼̬̭̼ͩ̌͝▒̷̛͓͈̰̗̯̙̭̰̄͢▒̶̸̹̺̯͍̣̘ͣ̍̏̿̚͘▒̴̥̲̖̪͆́̓̅̒̀̚͜▒̸̩̫̺͛̓̃ͪ̑́̀ͨ͂̕▒̵͈̼̩ͥ̑ͨ͋ͬ͠▒̖ͪͦ͢▒͕̰̬̠͔͕̹͕̇͟▒̽ͬͥ̒ͯ͋̾͗̚҉̲͔̖̣▒̴̧͖̳̭̹̳̗ͨ̃̉ͤ͢▒̣͕̣̮ͪͭ̑͗ͦͥ͢͞▒̶̗̜̉ͯͦ̽͊͆͊ͬ̽ͅ▒̱̤̮̯̦͎̲̰̍ͧ͡▒̛̳̱̥̟̱͎̰͐̀͆̀█̨̛̮̣ͩ̽ͣ̊ͤ
̠̟͎̣̫ͦ̓̋ͨ̃͒͑͆̕͡>̢̩͍̮̍░ͧͬ̈́͆̉̃̒ͫ̍͝҉̯̼̝̘̩░̴̳̘͔͓̔̿͒̃ͬͦ̇░̔̆͛̎͌ͬ͑҉͚̬̤̺͎͘░̷͍̱͕̙̩͕͍̓̄̌͌̾͒̇̓̑█̵͎̯̫̤̮̀̏̓ͪ̕͝▒̢̱ͭ̅͊ͪ͌ͨ̚▒̨̼͕̲̱̦̬͈̾͐̃͗ͭ̔͒̇͢▄̞̱͎ͪ̍̄ͤ͌ͩ̓▀̎͑̈́̉͘҉̩͓̞̻͝▀̷̢͓͚̱̝͙̋ͯ͐̀̈▀̩͕͔̦̯̞̹ͮ̃͛̈ͭ͗́▀̿̉̿̑ͭ̐̒̚͏͎͚̦̖͈͜▀̸͙͙̝̏ͦ̂ͦ̍̊▄̸̢̪͖̩̫͔ͨ▄̴͊ͣͮͫ͆͐ͮ̀͆͢͏͈▒̵̻͕͙̱͈̼̍̾̈̓ͦ̾ͣ̏ͅ▒̵̖̗̹̱̲̞͓͓̄▒̯̳̞͙̼͇̂̏̀ͪ̊ͦ̔͒͝▒̢̛̪͍͓̦̣͉̘̤̈̍͌́͒̏̽̊▒̨̥̼̹̍̌͆̌̃͗̚▒͚̫̯͓̗̰̋̏̀▒͖̜̺̜̲͚͔̗̈̋ͬͪ̆̽▒̵̬̱̲ͪ͌̈́͜͠▒̶̣̩̦͕̹̹͈̓̔̊̾̋͗́▄̟͍̥ͮ̈́ͭ̇́͟▄̢͔̲̱̯̻̖͖ͬ̍̇̄͐̂̚▀͚̥͉͈̃̍̆̌ͫ▀̍͒͑͂̏͗̀̚͏̳̕▀̖̩̠̳͔͚̺͓̌ͥ̐̆̉̾͂▀̨̮̘̱͙̱̬͛ͪ̎̑̈̃̿̽̕▀̨͉̈́̉̃ͭ̏ͣ̇͜▀̢̱̹ͧ̌▄̤̤̲͔͙͖͈͇̈́̓͋̔ͬ
̈́͋̊̿ͯ̉̚͏̤̕>̵͍̭̠̗̬̃̐░̶͓̞̺̱͓͗͒░̡̢̞̗͙̲̰̗͚̆͑̄͂́ͩ͠▄̡̼̫̺͂̊̈̎͌͛̈́͠▀̹̫͖̺̉̃̔͗ͨͩ͋̏́̕▒͉͇͖̗̲ͬ̓̋̓̋̊▒̢̳̭̻͇̘̍̚ͅͅ▒̩̫͖ͣ̏͌̒̀▄̸̖̯͈̆̎̅͗ͫ̂̀͢█̸͓͕͆̒͒͌̕͢█̛̜̭̩̫͉̲ͧ͆̓̑̉ͥͫͭ́█̛̻̝̯̳̣̰̠̻̺̈͒͋̾͡█ͮ͒҉̺̭̕͡█̆ͭ̅̌̅ͯ̓ͦ͢҉̘̟̝▄̴͍̬͍̜̫̇̓ͨ̃̏̾̾▒͔̲̹̆̽̕█̩͇̗̪̍ͦ͋ͭ͂͠▒̵̟̙̲̰̪̭̑̎ͤ̿̒͐̃ͮ͡▒̢̿̔ͪ͏̴͓̫̲͔̻ͅ▒̱͙̦̖̎̐͊̀ͮ̀͘͡▒̴̘͓̔̌͟▒̘̭͍͚̪̖͊̆̃̂̈́ͮ̓̑͠ͅ▒̨̨̯͖̉͑̎ͮ̏̽͒͟▒̰͔̞̺̳̪̰́́̂̍̕█͕̩̗̝ͫͧ̂͆̆̒͡▒̡̄҉̣̫̝͇▄͔͖̖̦͈̀̽̌̆ͬ͆█̭̩̻̉̊̚͟͞█ͩ͗҉͉͖͙̜̳█̢̻̥̜ͤ́́█̰͚͚̥̠̝͒ͪ̓̋̇̀͞█̻̞̹̜̼̃ͫͧ́͠▄̥̬̞̓͗ͨ̓ͦ̓͝▒̧̹͙̗͈͕̟̜̥̾̽͊̀█̒̂͏҉̮̖̦̼
̴̻͇̝̪̐ͮ̿̈̇͊̏̒̋́>̴̝͔̝͊͛͘͞░̸̨̮͇̗́͠█̓͊ͯͭ͑̎̒͏̧̨̺̜̝͇͕̟ͅ▒̫̩͈ͮ̿̂̒͑͢͢▒̟̫͎̬̈̋͆▒̪̱̪̠͖̏ͭͯͣ̽ͨ̈̀͘͟ͅ▒̰̝̹̭̮̪͈̦ͩ̉̆▐̭̘̲̘͈̟̌ͅ█̔̎ͮͯͤ̒ͯ͏͇͍̙̲͈͉͚͜█͇̙̠̂͛̅̓̀▄̳͍̘͕̜̙̣͕͇͂̈́█̺̬͓ͭͮ͊ͫ͡█̯̣͎̜̼͍̞ͥͯ̊ͨͪ̽͑͘█̡͕̗ͤ̑͋ͪ̏ͣ̚͝ͅ█̸͖͕͈͙̖̅͠͠▌͖̂̑͒▒̂̍̈́̈͐ͧ̚҉̩̝̺̀█̒̽ͯ̅ͤͤ҉̗̹̣̝̫▒̧̛̬͙̥̠̪̗ͬ̄̌͆͟▒͈ͭͪ͋͋͂ͣ̒ͅ▒ͦͪͩ͆͆͏̸͔͍̩̬̣͎̠▒̪̲̭ͯͪ▒̳̪̜̞̩̜͉ͮ̀̄̄█̻͇͈̠̮̫͋̍͐͊̊̂̚͜▒̢̼̙̞̰̠͉̻̃̊ͧ͞▐̰͇̬͔͕͎̱̺͛̃̈̒̔̍͂͆͢█͋ͧ͒ͤ͐ͧͤ̿҉͈̪̙̣͉͞ͅ█̴̛͚̙̹̫͙̠̥̊͊̀̌͋͌ͣ▄̨̛̻̗͖͓̂█̶̡̤̞̤̟͉͕͕̊̿ͬ̿̈́͒͋͜█̭̮͇͇̥͊̀ͅ█̸̖̜̗̽̂̽ͧ̓ͥ͂͟█̘̜͍͌̕͝͡▌͎͕̬͙̘͓͛ͦ͒̈́̌▒̯̬͇͇̬̝̦͔̲̈ͤͯ̎ͭ̆̈ ̸̶̯ͧ̈̿͛̒̏͐█̝͓̜̹͕͕̱̜̉̏̏̄̈́̔͊ͯ̚
̡̹̩͕̭̞̣͕͆͋ͣ́̾ͨ̚͜>̭̯̜̜̠̦͉̋͗̒̂̇▀̖̦̺ͤ̊ͩ̾̌̿͐▒ͬ̇ͫ͏̺͚͉̬̝̮͘▒̼͚̞͈̭̓ͦ̌͌̄▒̢̢͕̻͒̔̋ͤ̆́▒̨̧̗͉͔ͧͣ̒̉͂̓̒̾̓͢▒̲̮̙̣͕̙̂ͬ̽̓͢▒̿͋͏̛̯̥̬͇͍͇̜▀̳̩̟̩̙̺ͭ̆█̷̡̯̖̲̟̫͍̼̮̪̎̚█̡͍̺̫̹͌͂̈͒͒͋ͩ͂́͟█̨̢͖͎͎͛̽̒̅ͦ͊̐ͤ█͙̗ͦ͒͗̋̈̒͊͡ͅ█̴̶͙̥̩̜̺͓̐̊̿͛̍̈́͞▀̴̨̬̥͔̮͚̩̞̟̼̋̒̂ͩ͝▒̬̜ͬ͋ͨ▒̫̩̗̳̞̆̿̑̾̅͋̚͘͢█̵̤͎̻̱̼͓̔̈̇̒̚͜▒̧̦̥ͤ͌̌͆ͭ̓͠░̡̖͎̓ͯ̍ͪͥ̎̀ͫ͡▄̢̢̩̻͔͕̭͈̦̰̓̾̈̐̉͆ͫ̒▒̧̡͔̼̣ͧ̃͆̄̽▄̖̲̘͓̠̹ͦͬͨͭ̀█̮̦͈͍̆̉̂͢͡▒͂ͥ͋ͤ͏̧̰̤̣▒̟̙̝̫̱̑͊͋ͩ̑̈͂͂́▀̶̸̺̮̤̞̬ͦ͢█̢̺̝͍̘̲̺̦̪ͭ█̴ͧ̂ͤ̀ͩ͋͗͒ͅ█̡̠̬̪͉͎̖̩̹̊̐█̵͎͈̟̭͖̯͉̰ͩ͘͡█̺̭̻̠̣̩͕̑͋̆͌̓ͬ▀̿̈́͟͏̲͕͉͙▒̶̨̯͎̜̼͙̜͋̽͊̉▒̯̯͎̣͔̘̇͌ͯ̕͞▒̷͕̤͖͙͓̠͍̓̕͠█̢̛͔̲̣̘̞͙̠ͩͪͧ̑̽ͤͬ
̧͖͖̔̇ͦ>̯̻͚̫̙̜̣ͫ̔̏͛̑̐̽▒̯̺̋̓▒̨̧̘̋ͥ̚͡▐̦͈͚̈̓̐͜▒̝͖͓̈́̓̌́▒̝̠̺ͮͬͪ̀͜͢░͕͇̔ͦ͊̐ͪ░̦̹̣͔͊ͭ░̸̜͇͍̭̤̜͔͒̓̿░͍͚͕͈̾̊̿͆͞͠▒̸̭͍͔̮̎̀ͦ̈́ͩ̚͠▒̸̣͚͓̱̤̩̇͌ͬ̑́▒̬̰̬͙̥̺ͧ̂ͩ͠▒̆̏͗ͧ̏̊͏̖̹͍̯̲̕▒̭͍̮ͧ̇̌ͤ̉ͬ̕͜͝█̡̪̤͎͚̪̣̖͂̇̈́̿ͯ͒̒͒̕ͅ▒̶̆͗ͤ҉͇̩░̭̦̘̱̻͊̍̈̈́̍̽̑̕͡▒̲̤̩̩̝̞̔͑͑̈͠͞▒̷̬̹̎ͦ̑̉ͅ▀̶̘̲͕̠̩̎̇̌͑▒̶̏͏͙̺▒̈̂ͩ͒ͩ̌͋̊͠͞҉̙̯█̢͇̜̤͖̟̖̞̎ͪ́̏ͣ̓̉̔▒̨̠̳̐̏͒ͯ̇ͧͬ̍▒̮̦̜̮̊͛̅▒͕̗̩̳̼ͮͩ̒̅ͮͪͬͧͅ▒̧̲̘̅͗̈́̊̊̐͋͋̕▒̟̼͈̥̈́▒̢͎͍̩̟͔̞͍͛͊ͬ▒̴̨͓ͪͦͧ̉▒̷̧̧̳͕̭͖͇̬̠̼͛͌ͣ̔̈̽▒̵̩͎͙͉̟̠̯̠̫̆ͭͪ́͢▒̖͚͓̜͚̩̤̫ͤͧ̿͐ͫ̀̕̕▒ͬͧ̈́͏̻͕▒̶͓̲̩̘̩̋̒ͧ̓͊́ͅ█̸͚͔̫̏ͫͥ̽̑͛͠
̶̨̖̳ͧ̌̉̾̄̓͢ͅ>͉̹̙͇͈ͨ̇ͯ͌̒ͯ̿͋▒̴̻̦͍͓͓͂ͮ▌̷̢̠̄̑̇͛̋̄▒̛̮̘̫̱̝ͨ̆̅̎̐́͜▒̷̖̘͉̝̪̬̝̮̼ͧ̀͑̎͟▒̡̳̬͂̽░͓͇͚̖͛͌ͩͯ͂░̛̠͓̪̗̦͔̬͙̂ͮ̅̀ͯ̈́̀̚͡░̸̡̭͂͡ͅ▒̝͇͖̺̰̣̈̾ͪͨ͂̽̂͂̚͟▒̴͚͉͎̩̹͓̲̰̆̊̈́ͯ͌͆̽̚̕▒̿̈̂̔ͬ̚͟͏͇̠͙▒͕͍̳̫͍̪̈▒̼̳͓̩̞̰̳̈̉ͧ͐̚▄̺̱̜͈͔͆͗ͤͧ͟͟▀̠͕̖ͤ̑̿͞͡▒̧͍̇͗̐̔͊͗̀░̶͈̺̪̼ͦ͐▒̡̳̤̙ͥ̓ͣͧ̂̂͗͊▄̣͙̯̙̖̃͌̕͞█͋ͤ͋͏̢̰̬̼̣͠▄̸ͧ͊҉̯͙̟͉̝̬͓̕█̭̖̝͕̞̫̩ͮ̀̔͜͟▄͖̖̳͉͇̭̲ͯͧ̈́̔͛ͯ̃́͜▒̫̹̪̙͙̺̲̈́̑͂̍̃͗̂̍▀̶̩͕̣̹̎̈̑͝▄͍̦̫ͧͧ̽̂̃̃ͥͧͅ▒̸̰̭̋ͩ̅̒̒̒͗ͦ̚▒͓͖̩ͭ͛̍̈́ͪͥ▒̷̻̥̦̖̹ͦ̓ͫ̒̿͋͘͡▒̢͎̲̬̣̄͋̏̒ͪ͐̃ͅ▒̤̽̈͑ͪ͗̋̉▒̻̟̥̱͆̀̋̿̌ͭ▒̡̛͎ͫ̊͊̆̍̑͠▒̵̧͓̅ͮ́͛͌̀̀▒̨͎̫̮̖̈́̄̇ͧ̄̀̏ͭͥ▒͉̱̩̯̝͔̄́ͣ ͔̱͊̇̑ͨ̂ͧ͜▌̶̪̣̝͉͊͒̽̈͂
̴̫̏̒̍ͮ̿͠>̵ͨ҉̬̼͔̹̤͔̫͔▒͔̜̻̺ͮͬ͒▌̸̠͌̋ͨ̋͗̅̓ͪ̄▒̛͍̯͆ͦ́▒̳̭͚̈́ͮ̄̇ͮ̍ͬͯ▒̸͔̣͓̞̻͇̇̎▒̝̘́͂ͤ́̏͛░͔̹͋̐̽͊ͣ̌͘ͅ▒̡̬̲̣̘̮̗̮̂̔̅▒̧̧͈͋ͩ̅̀ͥ̈̽̍͒▒̢̲̩ͯ̇͐̈́ͪͪͪ̄͘▒̻̹̣̣̋̓̓̀͠▒͕͇̓̅ͅͅ▒̦̱̘̳̞ͪͅͅ▀̵̮̓ͭ̑͛̍̈ͯ▄̵̆͛̍ͫ̆͏̦͈̪̜̞͔̹͓̩͞▒̶͈͔͙̮̮̓͛ͦ͘▒͚̲̗̆̀͗̿ͯͩͨ█̭̩͓̺̘̳̔̚▌̯͓̦̉͆͑ͨ▌͓̣͈ͯ́ͭ̇ͥ̊͂̅̎ͅ▌͔̗̼͈͚̱͍ͭͣ̈́̂ͦ́́▌͔͔͓̳ͩ̊̽̀́̔̉ͩ͘▌̦͙̻̘͎̮̤̹̐ͯͩ█̨͇̥̯̩͌̇͌ͧͨͨ̀̋͞▄͍̻ͦͥͬͣͧ̊̀̄̌́▀̶̲̦͍̱̰̼̲̦̑ͤ͌͆̄͂̚▒̱͉̺̪̥̫̺͉̇͊́ͤ̃ͧ▒̫̱̹͎̺͓̇̇▒̘͈̠͓̬̙͓̒ͥͫ͛̾̊ͯ͟͠▒͓̹͉̘̠̠̗̗̣̑̒͂͊͆ͬ▒͓̱̣̹̬̯͇̮͊͒̌̅▒͇͎̱͎͐͗̓ͤͣ̓ͬ▒̠̝͍͖̣̗̮͊̇ͭͣ̀▒͎͇̭͕̲̤́̈͆͋ͯ̀̓̿̇ͅͅ▒͔̐͌̋̍̿▒͐̌̇̌҉̷̡̬̱▒̥͍̮̮̮͕̯̾ͭ̾̈́̎̔ͫ̈́̾́▐̴̷̬͎̖̖͌͂̎̃ͫ̆̎ͦͦ͟ͅ
̷̔͋̽҉͔̱̜>̧̨̻͔͇ͣ̎̃͂̐̒▒͇̮̭̹͇̩̟̙̾̈́ͪ͌̋̀̽̚͜͞▐̝̲̖͐̌̉́̚▒̶̹̩̰̩̪̣̉͋ͫ̔̿̇ͅͅ▒͙̼̹̝ͪ͠▒̷̯̱͕͎̙ͦͣ̍̆̂̆̈▒͕̹͚̰͙̳ͭͥ͑̑͛͐́▒̞̪̞̖̳̔ͅ▒̞̖͋̐ͦ̈͜͡▒̹̟͌̑▒̤̰̟̬̥͕͙̬̬͗̽͝▒̨̮̠͙͍̟̜̭͉͂̀▒̵̹͉̖̩̗̠̱̭̍ͤ̂͞▒̟̬͚̝̺̈́̇̀͢▒̤̥̭͈̲̼̙̥ͪ̀ͅ▒̗̳̯̜̘̻̦̿̋ͮ̔̑ͫͥ́▌̱̼͌̑͜͠ͅ▒̡̮̦̼ͥ̍̑́▒͇͙͈ͮ͛̀▀̨͕̻̻ͤ̄̒█̷̰̱̫͖̀ͥ̓̒̌̔█͓͖͕̪̻̤͖̺̐ͥ̆̉ͮͨ͑█̦̥̞͈̱͓̬͎̟͒́▀ͥ͆̂̂ͬ̓̿͏̻͇▒͊̌ͫͭ̈͊͏̤̙̬̝͡▌̄ͦ͑͆̂ͯ̄̕͏̖̪̘͙̖̳̥▒̵̨̟̹͎̰͎͈̊̕▒͓̺̣͍̿ͦ͢͜͝▒̡̞̝̪̭̰̺ͥ̒͆͐̎͑̓̚▒̪͍̟͒͋͛͛▒̢̧̰̱͍̹ͬ͆͋ͫ̉̊͗̀▒̸͇̭͖͖̬̲̳̿́ͫ͆̀́̚▒̴̹̥͚̯̲͔ͯͨ͌̍͟▒̸̦̫̖̯͕̈͗͠▒͙͖͙̲̖͓͕͙̰̓̃͑̿̈́̎▒̞̺̗̪̾͆ͅ▒̣̯̋ͪ▒͙̖͓ͩ͊͛ͥ͑ͨ̀̀▌̨̪̮̱̞̹̪͍̉̈́ͦ́̍ͣ͌ͭ
ͪ҉͚̥͍̼̤̺̥̬͜>̶̥̮̻ͧͧ̓̎̄͆ͪͧ▀̣̇̈́̎̀▀̮͓̊̔ͪ́ͅ▄̹̝̭̤̬͕͔͓̂̃̂̋ͨ̐ͬ▒̡̯͕̾̀ͅ▒̨̢͙̱̥̙̈ͤ͛̍▒̝̭̪ͭ̒̆ͤ▒̸̛̙̞̱̘̝̜͉͖̙͌́̇̋͂̾̾▒͓̩̗̹̰̥ͤ̍̔̄̔̈́͋̒▒̴̨̭̰̟͂̈́͡▒̷͈̺̮̭͇̪ͭͮ̿̐ͩͣͬͨ̎▒̢͍̖̜̳͊́̐̀͟▒̞̞͎̾ͨ̽ͤ̽̈͛̚͠▒̶̉̍́̑̔̓͗ͯ̀͡͏̯̲̻▒̸͎̹͚̩̟̳̥ͩ̐▌̭̦̟͚̲̙͗̇͋▒̣̯͎͕͓̹͎̰̒̓̿̏ͦ̎͑̀̿▒̛͊͌̾̊҉̯̯̺͡▒̵̭͓̦̟̱͓̻͊̓ͭ̎▒̢̭̱͎̫ͮ̏ͬ̎̒ͅͅ▒̶̰̱̩̱̐͗̇ͩ̈́▒̧͈̳̮͎̱ͥͨͫ̏̌ͧ̉̅̍̀ͅ▒͋ͩ̎ͩ̔̒͋ͥ̚̕҉͖̠͠▒̧̧̻̭̰̝̣͋͗̂̽ͮ͑̌́̚▒̸̨̥͖̬̋̽́ͣ̇▐̢̥̙̦̅̈͒͆ͣ͆̍̍̈́▒̸̨͍̰ͯ̐ͭ̅▒̣̼̪͉̒ͥͯ▒̩͎̠̠̬͚̤͆̕͠▒ͬ̄ͭ̆̂̍̓̌ͯ͜҉̜̤̜͈̼̹̜͖▒̺͖̮̯̼̣̣̦ͩͦ̍͜͠͡▒̣͔̠̺̭̙͇͍ͮ̓ͯͦ͑̕▒̸̷̹̣̩͖̹͐ͥ͋̀͞▒͉̣̜̮̫̰͉̣̅̔͛͗͂ͥ̿͢▒̺̻͕͙̳̦̏̚͝▒̺̦͖̉̌͗̽̄͒ͯ̐̈́̀͜▒̨̳̓ͦ̚͡█̴̥̘̥̼͒̒̏͒̋ͪͤ͠
͍͌̋͟͜>̵̥͖̩̬ͤͣͤ▀͐ͦ̕͢͏̦̺͓̺͚̺̥̜▄̢̘̟͇̗̒̏̃͆̑̀ͤ̋̍͘▒͔̝̫ͣ̂͒̐͒ͯ͂͊̕▀̢̧ͧ̓̽̎ͯͨ̑̚ͅ▄͎̣͙͖̗͎͋̈̅͋͋̊͠▒̸̢̤̫͕̐̈▒̻̳̥͙̮͚̅ͨ͐̋̊̏͘▒̸͚̘̘̰͓͉͐̊ͬ͑̆́▒̶͍̙̥ͫ̊̇͂̾̚͝͠▒̨̢̯̺̜̪̼͖̙͎̭̑̎ͮ̓▒̷̘͎ͤ̎ͭ̿̿͐͊͞▒̰̘̖̼͖͎͔ͪ▒̢̓͑ͣ͊̅͑̏͏̰̻̹̻͉̱̦̞▐̵̫͔̝͚͈̼̠̰̩̔ͨ̋ͯ̃▒̴̩̝̙͍̆̐͂́͂͊͌͘͡ͅ▒̸̜̘̯̫͍̲͊̇̍ͩ͜͠▒͇̜͕̠̥͈͉ͪ̽̄̈́͟ͅ▒͖̤̠̻̮̬͈̆̈́͟͞▒̙̩̯͙̤̃͐̎̉́͘▒̜̪͔̹̂ͮ̓ͧ̈▒͌ͭ͋ͫ̀ͯ̒҉͓̞̩͕̱̹̞͎͈̕▒̥͈̲̓ͥ͒͋͊̆̂̀̕▒̸͕̦̻̱̹̰̙̱͆̃̔ͦ̍͋̓͗ͩ▄͚͍̟ͭ̋͗̈ͦ̂͆̊̊͝▄̴̮̻͔͎̝͒ͥͧ́̆̒ͤ͌̃▄̜̘̠͉̘̝̜̠ͯ̀̚͜▄̧̯̜̗̺͎͍̫͛̊ͩ͘▒̤̼̥̤̦̖̳͈̒̊ͨ▒̙͕̪͍͍̤͇ͤ̔ͣͨ͊ͣ̋̏͟▒̖̭͍̤̩͓̅̓̌̈́͋ͯ̀̚̕͜▒͓͑ͮ̅ͫ͋́̇▒͍̟̲̦̮̰̟̀ͧ̔̿̌̄͗̇▒̨̙̩͖̿ͮ͑ͧ͗͜ͅ▄̣͙̲̺̼̉̌̑̏̎̈́́̚▄̙̪̑ͣͯ͠▀̵̹͉̳̖̞̲̮͐ͭͥͦͪ͑ͤͧ́
̘̝̭̄͐>ͬ́̈́ͯ͏̱̟̩̜̀▒̢̜̥̘̲̰̟̺̈ͤͭ̃̓͑̚▒̶͕͈ͩ̇͊̄͡▀ͥͨ͊̀͑ͪ̈ͤ͏̜̝͔ͅ▄̴̨̻̱̻͖̽̈ͬ̋̋̃͂͗̚▒̼̣̗̖͙̥͖ͩ̇͑̇̽▀̛̈̎̌͋҉͇̤͚▄̧͉̹̩͙͍̲̲͍͑ͦ́▀̴̖͖͚̩̐ͮ̊ͦ▀͎̻͙̅͒ͥ̀̈ͭ͂ͮ̀▀͖͙̙ͪ͗̀̈́̄͌́̎▄̧̡̲̥̙̳̩̭̣̱ͦ▀̰͍̦͓̼̜͍̪̫ͬ̊͗̇͜͝▀̸̢̯̮͚̼̼̾ͦ́͑̇̅̍̐ͪ́▀̡̫̺͇ͧ̆̄́̃ͪ▀̮̦̪ͥͣ̃͊̉͗▄͆ͬ̔̏̔ͧ͑̚̚҉̟̠̮ͅ▄͓̣̺̜̹͐̓̈͌̋̒▄̭̣̗ͦ͡▄͇̱̣̳̟̰͉̍͑͐͂̓ͪ̚͜͝▄̇̔̀ͪ̓ͯͦͥ̾͏̤͖▄͚͕̪͈̰̪͍̞ͭ͊̃̊͐̆̓̊͌▄̥̙̘̥̫̽̌́ͣ̾̄̄͒̊͞ͅ▀̧͕͈͚̙̹͍ͫ̀̏ͩ̉̿ͤͅ░͎̝̥ͯ̑̂͑ͣ░͙̲̜̣̬̱̘̗̦ͭ̿ͣ̄ͭ̉̍̀͝͞░̬͉̣̬̦̑ͯ͐̒̆͒̄░͙̻͚̻̄̎ͤ̐ͫͬ͊▀̸͙͕̲̪͙̖̽̀▀̸̟̖̳̦͕̰̫̔̑̒͋̅̍͞ͅ▀̝͖͉̘̫̱͍̮̺̾̈́̚▀̶̪̠͇͕̖̙̗̘̔̓͞▀̸̸̼̲̮̱͓͎̆ͣ͗ͥ̿̀▀̸ͮ̽ͦ̆ͮ̒͒͝͏͙̝̪̻
͙͇̯̜̤͉͈͕̂̍ͩͯ͋ͣ>̈͛̈́͢҉̦͈̫̗̫̹̳̱▒̻̠͇̭͇̳̫͙̥̀͡͞▒̖̮͕̝͒ͩ▒̧̨̻͍̬͇͊̎̌͠▒̟͇̖̻̼̲̏̉͊ͩ͂ͬ̓̚̚͜▀͙͙̪͖̣̬̀͗͊ͫͪ͢͞▄̳̤̩̟̜̿ͦ̐ͭͫ͢▐̶̨̨̙̪ͥͦ▒͈̹̘̘̯͙ͮ̍̄ͬ̾̆̎▒̧̡̭̬̈́͊̍ͤ̂͆▒̞͙̥͚̗̲͐ͮ▒̴̡̣̱̳͉̭͔͛ͣ̓ͧ͑ͤ͗͟▒̸͍̖̝͖̖͖̜̽ͨͣ͆̈ͪ̈͘▒̓ͯͦ̇͡͠͏͕̬͉͚̮▒̩̬̯̱̩͍̘̏̈́̉̇͟▒̴̛̙̤̰̱̌ͮ̊̈́̾̕ͅ▒̴͉͙̜͕͍̫̣ͬ̉̃̄͋͟͞▒̩̬̻̤͕̖͚̼̞̐͂̾̆̌̚͟▒̻̤̩̩̬̾͊ͣ▒̶͖ͦͤ̾͘̕▒̛̩̳̺͈̬̟̾͐̂̈́̓̅ͅ▐̵͚̦̺͚̙͇̐͒ͫ͆ͭ̉
̑̌̀ͯ̅̉̍ͫ͏̨͍͍̰░̟͍͈̞̦̺̙̪̍̍̎ͬ̀▄̛͕̼̫̖͈̭͖̦̓̒͆̈́͘▄̳̩̭͖͙̻̪̳͓̋̏̀▄̮̮͖̬̞ͮ͛̏͗ͯͥ͌́░̵͕̮̤͈͍ͫ̿̀̇́͆͞░̴̖̦̪̦̩̪̱͉͇͊̅̀▄͇͔͙͂͋░͔̤̆̏░̥̯̦̻̲̬̒̄͘▄̭͍̈̂̇͜░̸̟͇̥̃͋ͫ̊́̂ͮ̑̇͡▄̢̧̽ͨ̅̾ͮ҉͎̪̪̪͎ͅ░̵̺̪̼͔͕̒ͯ͋̂̂̅͝░̵̹̫͆̃͆̚▄͕̻̠̽̿̎̃̉̍ͤ̚░̝̯̞͚̻̝͌̆́͝░̴̨͓̻̰͕̦͚̞̀ͪ̇̂͋̏͂̾͢▄̯̹͖͕ͨͨ̿͒ͥ͜͝░̶̡͍̤̋̿͞░̨̻͎̻̪͔͖̱̔͆ͫ͝░̤ͣͤͥ̓͌͗͠░̡̲̫̖̹͆ͬ▄̝͙̖ͦ̂͡▄̜̠̱̟̫̀͊̋́░̲͖͇͕̖̈́̐ͦͅ▄̢̣̬̓̽̊̅͆̂̾̀▄̴̞̹͉̻̟̋ͭ̆̾̔ͪͨ̎͟░͖̲̰̖̞͙ͩ̂ͧ̈░̀͑̀͛̃̀͒̉̏҉̢͈̳̤͙̭͔͝░͈̞̟͉͚ͯͬ͒͛̋͂͝▄̦̹̰̼̩̩̊͋̔▄̶͖̞͇̥͚͌▄̛̪̻̥ͫͭ͝░̵̧̯̹̦̀ͨ̄ͤ̈́ͬ░̲̥̏ͤ̈̊ͬ̍͜░̸̘͍͓̣̍͐̃͂͒ͫ͆ͬ͢͞ͅ▄̨̣̬̪͉̱̪͙͕̎̓▄̗̮̽͛͡▄̨̨͉̹͎̹̯͙͌̏̽͆░̷̧̥͙̻͙̔̂ͣ̐
̸̪̭̥̱̥̝̖̲̍ͭͣ͆ͤͫ͂̚█̶̶̨̰͉̥̣̍̿̾▄͖̬͖͓̰̬͇̮̻̾̑ͦ͛͢▄̸̜̙͚̤̯̞̭͗ͪͥ̾̀▄̸̛̜̞̳̇͋̓̆̀█̨̥̳̻ͭ̕░̅̆̌҉̵̡̝̦̤̖█͙ͤ̇ͣͨ͝▄̛̛̲͎̠͎ͫͣ͗͌▄̪̠ͨ̽͆ͣͬ͠█̵̪͎̪͖̻͈ͥͣ̂ͭ͝░̡̈́ͥ҉̸̥̱̯̟̫̟̼̙█̡̙̯̝̼̤͍̖ͬ́͋̑͆ͤ̋͢▄̶̘̝͎̪̟̰͇͙ͥ̏ͦ̀͌͊ͥ͜▄̡̟ͨͯͣͦ͋̈ͦ̈́͒█̡̳͔͔̱͈̳̱͐͛ͮ́░͛͑ͪ̏̔ͮ͒҉̩̱͉͍̻░̣͙͖̞̠͕͕̿̌ͅ█̛̎̒̂ͪͮͯ̓̐͏͉̻͉͍͍͖░̾ͥ̋̽̍ͫ͛̏͏͍̺͜░͈ͧͩ͐̎͗̿͝░̨̘̲͉͍͚̝̦̐̾̽̒█̢̖̺͇͙̬͍͕̇̽́░ͥͬ̒ͬ͂͌̅̌҉҉̟͎̘̻͎̼͚ͅ░̨̯̻̫̘̅̒͗͌̍̈́̏ͥ͘█͖̰̦̰̹̬͚͍͗ͨͅ░̫̠͇̳̥͍̓̄̓̅͐̀́ͅͅ░̖̦̠̔̆̈͆͗͝͡█͈̞͖ͨ̎͗ͧ░̬̲̗͓̯͖ͥ̌̔█̵͕͈̍͂͊̍̓̌͒̈̌̕͞▄ͦ͗̍̇ͭͤ̆҉͖̘̝͓▄̵̙̙̼͖͛ͧͣ▄͔̫̗̥̹͕̈ͪͮ̍̌ͣ̒ͨ͋͝█̠̼̾͊̔͊̊̀̔̚̕░ͮ͋҉̧͉̪█̸̛͎͐͌ͪ░̛͎̗̉ͦ̎͆͐͋̀░̴̤̯͋̉ͧ̓̅͟░̵̦͎͈̯̬̩̑͂ͬ͋̉́͘█̷̷̺͚͚͎̦͔̯͕̃̾̍̽ͥ̊̿
̸̨͉̣̎̋̓█̟̰͊ͣ͊̑͊͊̔̈░̢̧͕̳̈́͊ͤ̀̆ͣ̽̓͆░̸̟̪ͦ͗ͭ́͘░̶̭̱͇̹̫̜̮̋͛ͯ̄ͧ̔̎͌͜ͅ█͔̣̣̫̻̤ͫ̓̏ͣ̿̑̇͟░̸̳̘͈̫̼̹ͥ̃̋ͨ͂͠░̠̼̐ͮ̓͆̂̆́█̢͉̤̮̻̹ͨ̀̎ͪͯ░ͮ̌҉̧̺̱͎͕͉░͔̯̖̞͎͖̩͙ͩ̊ͫͩ̊͑̊́ͦ░̓̃͛ͫ̽̌ͯ̚͘҉̙̻░͍͍͗͐͐͞█̴̨̠̟̫̣̍͒ͬ̓̓̍̽͘░̜͓̝̤̱̮̦̊͆ͅ░͖̺̦̤̻͓͓̓́̒́ͅ░̶̺̤̬̞̲͓̼̳̠̐́ͯ̐ͬͤͧͦ͟͠░̠̭ͪ̄̐ͩ̃ͥͣ͟͢͡ͅ█̛̤̼̣ͬ̇͗̾̈́̚͝░̴̰̼̝̙̠̹̞̝̝͒͐̉ͤͣ̆͗͠░̶̸͇͓̝͎̹̙͖͙̗̓͛̇͊ͭ̚░̫͈̣̼ͯ̄█̻̤̺͓̘̲͔̖̖̐ͭ͛̓̊́͋͘░̵͉͇͈̏̾̋̋ͧͣ̎̔̚░̃̅̑ͤͭ́҉̠̳̜̬█̤̱̔ͦ̋̄̂̀ͭ͝͠░̵̜͎͈͚͕̳̮̓ͭ̍̀͝░̳̻͈͓̻̋ͧͦ͆ͬ͜█̵͇̱̖̔̆́̓͛̄̔ͥ̓͟͠░̢̱̮͈̫͕̲͒̅̿́͞█̘̱̩̔ͩ͌̇░̼̼̱̹̭̻̞̺͕͌̌̆ͣͣ̒̊░̢͉͙͈̙̲̫̀͑͞░̛̙̠̝͚͔͖́̂̉͞█̢͉͔͇͓͕͕̜̫͐̿̎̔ͬ̒̚░̑̏͏̢̞̱̬̝█͌̊҉͕̼̞̰̣̜͓̪͞░̡̡͉̱̼̺́̓̓̂͒░͇̈́͌͂ͯ░͈̬̈́̍̋̾ͬ͂̀̚█͎̹̥ͪ̌̅͒͑̊ͪ͠͡
͔̱͍̌̓▀̢̛̝̪͎͈ͨͬ̑̾ͣ͟░̨̻͓̳̪͇̪̰͒̅̆͛͋͡ͅ░̴̼̯̦̟̝̟̜̽̐ͤͩ̈̉ͨ̎̕͜░͖̬̼̌ͦͦ͆̕͢▀͔̜̞̓͑░̙̩̝͇̭͖̆̈̽̇͊̏̒░͎͖̬̱̺͇̝̤̰͛ͪ̊͞▀̭̜̇̄̉̎̄ͥͣ̃͑͡͞░̌̂̂̌ͤ͏̷̠͍░̢̨̧̞̥̠͎̩́ͣ̚ͅ░̴̯͍̒ͩ͗͊̌̏͊ͅ░͓̲̯̱͓̙͌̃̏ͮͭ͐ͅ▀̓́ͮͤ̏̀͝҉̹̥̘̱͈̗░͙̹ͤ͘͞͝░̵̉̒̂͏̰̝͉͠░̟̥ͦ̚░̵̱̣̤̻̉͌͒͛̅̏̒́͡▀̸̷͉͎̩̪̻̹̤̇͗ͭͥ̎ͅ▀ͤ̋̀͏̖̖̻̼▀̨̬͆̽̈́͛ͧ̏░̛͉͐̽̐ͭ̽̍͗ͥ̑░̟̞͔̫ͥ͊͊ͩͨ̉░̵̩̞͉ͨͯ͂ͮ̍͟͞ͅ░̡̡̠͚͍͈͂́░̸͑̑͏̲̣̩͔̗░̯̅̎͗͋͡░̶͉̞̠̟̠̖̹͂̅͌ͧͥ̏ͩ͐░̷̬̘̬̯̭̫̝̌̇̿ͫͦͨͅ░̜͉̞̥̂͗̓̄ͯ͢ͅ▀̻̠ͮ̽̓͆͡░̳̰̫ͨ̽̋͗ͯ̚͡░̛̤̏͛͊̏̔ͯͧͬ░͈̯͇̣̞̞̍̆͂͛̋̂̒̒͞▀̶̜̩͉̝̾͑̈́̓͟░͓͎̮̔̔ͬ͋▀̸̞̤̥̺͕̈̉ͪ̂̾▄̓ͭ̓҉͙̗̞̥͕̮̠͡▄̸̵̗̬͖̘̰̣̏̍̏ͦ͠▄̯̘̲̞̻͍̃͐͗ͧ̃͐́▀̵̖̰͓̺͙͕͇̫̅ͫ̌.̸̶̙̼͇͈̪̹̮̃ͤ̒ͩ͐ͨ͢.͚̗̜̜̟̈͆̂ͭ͒̔̎̋̆̕͟ͅ.͓͖̥̝̤͔͈̺͋̑͂͗ͯ̅́̇̀͢ ̷̲̫̝̪̤̰̲̜͖ͧ̽̆ͮ̾ͮ̚̚


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 8, 2014)

Great, a Raxacoricofallapatorian in ASCII.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 8, 2014)

̴̫̏̒̍ͮ̿͠>̵ͨ҉̬̼͔̹̤͔̫͔▒͔̜̻̺ͮͬ͒▌̸̠͌̋ͨ̋͗̅̓ͪ̄▒̛͍̯͆ͦ́▒̳̭͚̈́ͮ̄̇ͮ̍ͬͯ▒̸͔̣͓̞̻͇̇̎▒̝̘́͂ͤ́̏͛░͔̹͋̐̽͊ͣ̌͘ͅ▒̡̬̲̣̘̮̗̮̂̔̅▒̧̧͈͋ͩ̅̀ͥ̈̽̍͒▒̢̲̩ͯ̇͐̈́ͪͪͪ̄͘▒̻̹̣̣̋̓̓̀͠▒͕͇̓̅ͅͅ▒̦̱̘̳̞ͪͅͅ▀̵̮̓ͭ̑͛̍̈ͯ▄̵̆͛̍ͫ̆͏̦͈̪̜̞͔̹͓̩͞▒̶͈͔͙̮̮̓͛ͦ͘▒͚̲̗̆̀͗̿ͯͩͨ█̭̩͓̺̘̳̔̚▌̯͓̦̉͆͑ͨ▌͓̣͈ͯ́ͭ̇ͥ̊͂̅̎ͅ▌͔̗̼͈͚̱͍ͭͣ̈́̂ͦ́́▌͔͔͓̳ͩ̊̽̀́̔̉ͩ͘▌̦͙̻̘͎̮̤̹̐ͯͩ█̨͇̥̯̩͌̇͌ͧͨͨ̀̋͞▄͍̻ͦͥͬͣͧ̊̀̄̌́▀̶̲̦͍̱̰̼̲̦̑ͤ͌͆̄͂̚▒̱͉̺̪̥̫̺͉̇͊́ͤ̃ͧ▒̫̱̹͎̺͓̇̇▒̘͈̠͓̬̙͓̒ͥͫ͛̾̊ͯ͟͠▒͓̹͉̘̠̠̗̗̣̑̒͂͊͆ͬ▒͓̱̣̹̬̯͇̮͊͒̌̅▒͇͎̱͎͐͗̓ͤͣ̓ͬ▒̠̝͍͖̣̗̮͊̇ͭͣ̀▒͎͇̭͕̲̤́̈͆͋ͯ̀̓̿̇ͅͅ▒͔̐͌̋̍̿▒͐̌̇̌҉̷̡̬̱▒̥͍̮̮̮͕̯̾ͭ̾̈́̎̔ͫ̈́̾́▐̴̷̬͎̖̖͌͂̎̃ͫ̆̎ͦͦ͟ͅ
̷̔͋̽҉͔̱̜>̧̨̻͔͇ͣ̎̃͂̐̒▒͇̮̭̹͇̩̟̙̾̈́ͪ͌̋̀̽̚͜͞▐̝̲̖͐̌̉́̚▒̶̹̩̰̩̪̣̉͋ͫ̔̿̇ͅͅ▒͙̼̹̝ͪ͠▒̷̯̱͕͎̙ͦͣ̍̆̂̆̈▒͕̹͚̰͙̳ͭͥ͑̑͛͐́▒̞̪̞̖̳̔ͅ▒̞̖͋̐ͦ̈͜͡▒̹̟͌̑▒̤̰̟̬̥͕͙̬̬͗̽͝▒̨̮̠͙͍̟̜̭͉͂̀▒̵̹͉̖̩̗̠̱̭̍ͤ̂͞▒̟̬͚̝̺̈́̇̀͢▒̤̥̭͈̲̼̙̥ͪ̀ͅ▒̗̳̯̜̘̻̦̿̋ͮ̔̑ͫͥ́▌̱̼͌̑͜͠ͅ▒̡̮̦̼ͥ̍̑́▒͇͙͈ͮ͛̀▀̨͕̻̻ͤ̄̒█̷̰̱̫͖̀ͥ̓̒̌̔█͓͖͕̪̻̤͖̺̐ͥ̆̉ͮͨ͑█̦̥̞͈̱͓̬͎̟͒́▀ͥ͆̂̂ͬ̓̿͏̻͇▒͊̌ͫͭ̈͊͏̤̙̬̝͡▌̄ͦ͑͆̂ͯ̄̕͏̖̪̘͙̖̳̥▒̵̨̟̹͎̰͎͈̊̕▒͓̺̣͍̿ͦ͢͜͝▒̡̞̝̪̭̰̺ͥ̒͆͐̎͑̓̚▒̪͍̟͒͋͛͛▒̢̧̰̱͍̹ͬ͆͋ͫ̉̊͗̀▒̸͇̭͖͖̬̲̳̿́ͫ͆̀́̚▒̴̹̥͚̯̲͔ͯͨ͌̍͟▒̸̦̫̖̯͕̈͗͠▒͙͖͙̲̖͓͕͙̰̓̃͑̿̈́̎▒̞̺̗̪̾͆ͅ▒̣̯̋ͪ▒͙̖͓ͩ͊͛ͥ͑ͨ̀̀▌̨̪̮̱̞̹̪͍̉̈́ͦ́̍ͣ͌ͭ
ͪ҉͚̥͍̼̤̺̥̬͜>̶̥̮̻ͧͧ̓̎̄͆ͪͧ▀̣̇̈́̎̀▀̮͓̊̔ͪ́ͅ▄̹̝̭̤̬͕͔͓̂̃̂̋ͨ̐ͬ▒̡̯͕̾̀ͅ▒̨̢͙̱̥̙̈ͤ͛̍▒̝̭̪ͭ̒̆ͤ▒̸̛̙̞̱̘̝̜͉͖̙͌́̇̋͂̾̾▒͓̩̗̹̰̥ͤ̍̔̄̔̈́͋̒▒̴̨̭̰̟͂̈́͡▒̷͈̺̮̭͇̪ͭͮ̿̐ͩͣͬͨ̎▒̢͍̖̜̳͊́̐̀͟▒̞̞͎̾ͨ̽ͤ̽̈͛̚͠▒̶̉̍́̑̔̓͗ͯ̀͡͏̯̲̻▒̸͎̹͚̩̟̳̥ͩ̐▌̭̦̟͚̲̙͗̇͋▒̣̯͎͕͓̹͎̰̒̓̿̏ͦ̎͑̀̿▒̛͊͌̾̊҉̯̯̺͡▒̵̭͓̦̟̱͓̻͊̓ͭ̎▒̢̭̱͎̫ͮ̏ͬ̎̒ͅͅ▒̶̰̱̩̱̐͗̇ͩ̈́▒̧͈̳̮͎̱ͥͨͫ̏̌ͧ̉̅̍̀ͅ▒͋ͩ̎ͩ̔̒͋ͥ̚̕҉͖̠͠▒̧̧̻̭̰̝̣͋͗̂̽ͮ͑̌́̚▒̸̨̥͖̬̋̽́ͣ̇▐̢̥̙̦̅̈͒͆ͣ͆̍̍̈́▒̸̨͍̰ͯ̐ͭ̅▒̣̼̪͉̒ͥͯ▒̩͎̠̠̬͚̤͆̕͠▒ͬ̄ͭ̆̂̍̓̌ͯ͜҉̜̤̜͈̼̹̜͖▒̺͖̮̯̼̣̣̦ͩͦ̍͜͠͡▒̣͔̠̺̭̙͇͍ͮ̓ͯͦ͑̕▒̸̷̹̣̩͖̹͐ͥ͋̀͞▒͉̣̜̮̫̰͉̣̅̔͛͗͂ͥ̿͢▒̺̻͕͙̳̦̏̚͝▒̺̦͖̉̌͗̽̄͒ͯ̐̈́̀͜▒̨̳̓ͦ̚͡█̴̥̘̥̼͒̒̏͒̋ͪͤ͠
͍͌̋͟͜>̵̥͖̩̬ͤͣͤ▀͐ͦ̕͢͏̦̺͓̺͚̺̥̜▄̢̘̟͇̗̒̏̃͆̑̀ͤ̋̍͘▒͔̝̫ͣ̂͒̐͒ͯ͂͊̕▀̢̧ͧ̓̽̎ͯͨ̑̚ͅ▄͎̣͙͖̗͎͋̈̅͋͋̊͠▒̸̢̤̫͕̐̈▒̻̳̥͙̮͚̅ͨ͐̋̊̏͘▒̸͚̘̘̰͓͉͐̊ͬ͑̆́▒̶͍̙̥ͫ̊̇͂̾̚͝͠▒̨̢̯̺̜̪̼͖̙͎̭̑̎ͮ̓▒̷̘͎ͤ̎ͭ̿̿͐͊͞▒̰̘̖̼͖͎͔ͪ▒̢̓͑ͣ͊̅͑̏͏̰̻̹̻͉̱̦̞▐̵̫͔̝͚͈̼̠̰̩̔ͨ̋ͯ̃▒̴̩̝̙͍̆̐͂́͂͊͌͘͡ͅ▒̸̜̘̯̫͍̲͊̇̍ͩ͜͠▒͇̜͕̠̥͈͉ͪ̽̄̈́͟ͅ▒͖̤̠̻̮̬͈̆̈́͟͞▒̙̩̯͙̤̃͐̎̉́͘▒̜̪͔̹̂ͮ̓ͧ̈▒͌ͭ͋ͫ̀ͯ̒҉͓̞̩͕̱̹̞͎͈̕▒̥͈̲̓ͥ͒͋͊̆̂̀̕▒̸͕̦̻̱̹̰̙̱͆̃̔ͦ̍͋̓͗ͩ▄͚͍̟ͭ̋͗̈ͦ̂͆̊̊͝▄̴̮̻͔͎̝͒ͥͧ́̆̒ͤ͌̃▄̜̘̠͉̘̝̜̠ͯ̀̚͜▄̧̯̜̗̺͎͍̫͛̊ͩ͘▒̤̼̥̤̦̖̳͈̒̊ͨ▒̙͕̪͍͍̤͇ͤ̔ͣͨ͊ͣ̋̏͟▒̖̭͍̤̩͓̅̓̌̈́͋ͯ̀̚̕͜▒͓͑ͮ̅ͫ͋́̇▒͍̟̲̦̮̰̟̀ͧ̔̿̌̄͗̇▒̨̙̩͖̿ͮ͑ͧ͗͜ͅ▄̣͙̲̺̼̉̌̑̏̎̈́́̚▄̙̪̑ͣͯ͠▀̵̹͉̳̖̞̲̮͐ͭͥͦͪ͑ͤͧ́
̘̝̭̄͐>ͬ́̈́ͯ͏̱̟̩̜̀▒̢̜̥̘̲̰̟̺̈ͤͭ̃̓͑̚▒̶͕͈ͩ̇͊̄͡▀ͥͨ͊̀͑ͪ̈ͤ͏̜̝͔ͅ▄̴̨̻̱̻͖̽̈ͬ̋̋̃͂͗̚▒̼̣̗̖͙̥͖ͩ̇͑̇̽▀̛̈̎̌͋҉͇̤͚▄̧͉̹̩͙͍̲̲͍͑ͦ́▀̴̖͖͚̩̐ͮ̊ͦ▀͎̻͙̅͒ͥ̀̈ͭ͂ͮ̀▀͖͙̙ͪ͗̀̈́̄͌́̎▄̧̡̲̥̙̳̩̭̣̱ͦ▀̰͍̦͓̼̜͍̪̫ͬ̊͗̇͜͝▀̸̢̯̮͚̼̼̾ͦ́͑̇̅̍̐ͪ́▀̡̫̺͇ͧ̆̄́̃ͪ▀̮̦̪ͥͣ̃͊̉͗▄͆ͬ̔̏̔ͧ͑̚̚҉̟̠̮ͅ▄͓̣̺̜̹͐̓̈͌̋̒▄̭̣̗ͦ͡▄͇̱̣̳̟̰͉̍͑͐͂̓ͪ̚͜͝▄̇̔̀ͪ̓ͯͦͥ̾͏̤͖▄͚͕̪͈̰̪͍̞ͭ͊̃̊͐̆̓̊͌▄̥̙̘̥̫̽̌́ͣ̾̄̄͒̊͞ͅ▀̧͕͈͚̙̹͍ͫ̀̏ͩ̉̿ͤͅ░͎̝̥ͯ̑̂͑ͣ░͙̲̜̣̬̱̘̗̦ͭ̿ͣ̄ͭ̉̍̀͝͞░̬͉̣̬̦̑ͯ͐̒̆͒̄░͙̻͚̻̄̎ͤ̐ͫͬ͊▀̸͙͕̲̪͙̖̽̀▀̸̟̖̳̦͕̰̫̔̑̒͋̅̍͞ͅ▀̝͖͉̘̫̱͍̮̺̾̈́̚▀̶̪̠͇͕̖̙̗̘̔̓͞▀̸̸̼̲̮̱͓͎̆ͣ͗ͥ̿̀▀̸ͮ̽ͦ̆ͮ̒͒͝͏͙̝̪̻
͙͇̯̜̤͉͈͕̂̍ͩͯ͋ͣ>̈͛̈́͢҉̦͈̫̗̫̹̳̱▒̻̠͇̭͇̳̫͙̥̀͡͞▒̖̮͕̝͒ͩ▒̧̨̻͍̬͇͊̎̌͠▒̟͇̖̻̼̲̏̉͊ͩ͂ͬ̓̚̚͜▀͙͙̪͖̣̬̀͗͊ͫͪ͢͞▄̳̤̩̟̜̿ͦ̐ͭͫ͢▐̶̨̨̙̪ͥͦ▒͈̹̘̘̯͙ͮ̍̄ͬ̾̆̎▒̧̡̭̬̈́͊̍ͤ̂͆▒̞͙̥͚̗̲͐ͮ▒̴̡̣̱̳͉̭͔͛ͣ̓ͧ͑ͤ͗͟▒̸͍̖̝͖̖͖̜̽ͨͣ͆̈ͪ̈͘▒̓ͯͦ̇͡͠͏͕̬͉͚̮▒̩̬̯̱̩͍̘̏̈́̉̇͟▒̴̛̙̤̰̱̌ͮ̊̈́̾̕ͅ▒̴͉͙̜͕͍̫̣ͬ̉̃̄͋͟͞▒̩̬̻̤͕̖͚̼̞̐͂̾̆̌̚͟▒̻̤̩̩̬̾͊ͣ▒̶͖ͦͤ̾͘̕▒̛̩̳̺͈̬̟̾͐̂̈́̓̅ͅ▐̵͚̦̺͚̙͇̐͒ͫ͆ͭ̉
̑̌̀ͯ̅̉̍ͫ͏̨͍͍̰░̟͍͈̞̦̺̙̪̍̍̎ͬ̀▄̛͕̼̫̖͈̭͖̦̓̒͆̈́͘▄̳̩̭͖͙̻̪̳͓̋̏̀▄̮̮͖̬̞ͮ͛̏͗ͯͥ͌́░̵͕̮̤͈͍ͫ̿̀̇́͆͞░̴̖̦̪̦̩̪̱͉͇͊̅̀▄͇͔͙͂͋░͔̤̆̏░̥̯̦̻̲̬̒̄͘▄̭͍̈̂̇͜░̸̟͇̥̃͋ͫ̊́̂ͮ̑̇͡▄̢̧̽ͨ̅̾ͮ҉͎̪̪̪͎ͅ░̵̺̪̼͔͕̒ͯ͋̂̂̅͝░̵̹̫͆̃͆̚▄͕̻̠̽̿̎̃̉̍ͤ̚░̝̯̞͚̻̝͌̆́͝░̴̨͓̻̰͕̦͚̞̀ͪ̇̂͋̏͂̾͢▄̯̹͖͕ͨͨ̿͒ͥ͜͝░̶̡͍̤̋̿͞░̨̻͎̻̪͔͖̱̔͆ͫ͝░̤ͣͤͥ̓͌͗͠░̡̲̫̖̹͆ͬ▄̝͙̖ͦ̂͡▄̜̠̱̟̫̀͊̋́░̲͖͇͕̖̈́̐ͦͅ▄̢̣̬̓̽̊̅͆̂̾̀▄̴̞̹͉̻̟̋ͭ̆̾̔ͪͨ̎͟░͖̲̰̖̞͙ͩ̂ͧ̈░̀͑̀͛̃̀͒̉̏҉̢͈̳̤͙̭͔͝░͈̞̟͉͚ͯͬ͒͛̋͂͝▄̦̹̰̼̩̩̊͋̔▄̶͖̞͇̥͚͌▄̛̪̻̥ͫͭ͝░̵̧̯̹̦̀ͨ̄ͤ̈́ͬ░̲̥̏ͤ̈̊ͬ̍͜░̸̘͍͓̣̍͐̃͂͒ͫ͆ͬ͢͞ͅ▄̨̣̬̪͉̱̪͙͕̎̓▄̗̮̽͛͡▄̨̨͉̹͎̹̯͙͌̏̽͆░̷̧̥͙̻͙̔̂ͣ̐
̸̪̭̥̱̥̝̖̲̍ͭͣ͆ͤͫ͂̚█̶̶̨̰͉̥̣̍̿̾▄͖̬͖͓̰̬͇̮̻̾̑ͦ͛͢▄̸̜̙͚̤̯̞̭͗ͪͥ̾̀▄̸̛̜̞̳̇͋̓̆̀█̨̥̳̻ͭ̕░̅̆̌҉̵̡̝̦̤̖█͙ͤ̇ͣͨ͝▄̛̛̲͎̠͎ͫͣ͗͌▄̪̠ͨ̽͆ͣͬ͠█̵̪͎̪͖̻͈ͥͣ̂ͭ͝░̡̈́ͥ҉̸̥̱̯̟̫̟̼̙█̡̙̯̝̼̤͍̖ͬ́͋̑͆ͤ̋͢▄̶̘̝͎̪̟̰͇͙ͥ̏ͦ̀͌͊ͥ͜▄̡̟ͨͯͣͦ͋̈ͦ̈́͒█̡̳͔͔̱͈̳̱͐͛ͮ́░͛͑ͪ̏̔ͮ͒҉̩̱͉͍̻░̣͙͖̞̠͕͕̿̌ͅ█̛̎̒̂ͪͮͯ̓̐͏͉̻͉͍͍͖░̾ͥ̋̽̍ͫ͛̏͏͍̺͜░͈ͧͩ͐̎͗̿͝░̨̘̲͉͍͚̝̦̐̾̽̒█̢̖̺͇͙̬͍͕̇̽́░ͥͬ̒ͬ͂͌̅̌҉҉̟͎̘̻͎̼͚ͅ░̨̯̻̫̘̅̒͗͌̍̈́̏ͥ͘█͖̰̦̰̹̬͚͍͗ͨͅ░̫̠͇̳̥͍̓̄̓̅͐̀́ͅͅ░̖̦̠̔̆̈͆͗͝͡█͈̞͖ͨ̎͗ͧ░̬̲̗͓̯͖ͥ̌̔█̵͕͈̍͂͊̍̓̌͒̈̌̕͞▄ͦ͗̍̇ͭͤ̆҉͖̘̝͓▄̵̙̙̼͖͛ͧͣ▄͔̫̗̥̹͕̈ͪͮ̍̌ͣ̒ͨ͋͝█̠̼̾͊̔͊̊̀̔̚̕░ͮ͋҉̧͉̪█̸̛͎͐͌ͪ░̛͎̗̉ͦ̎͆͐͋̀░̴̤̯͋̉ͧ̓̅͟░̵̦͎͈̯̬̩̑͂ͬ͋̉́͘█̷̷̺͚͚͎̦͔̯͕̃̾̍̽ͥ̊̿
̸̨͉̣̎̋̓█̟̰͊ͣ͊̑͊͊̔̈░̢̧͕̳̈́͊ͤ̀̆ͣ̽̓͆░̸̟̪ͦ͗ͭ́͘░̶̭̱͇̹̫̜̮̋͛ͯ̄ͧ̔̎͌͜ͅ█͔̣̣̫̻̤ͫ̓̏ͣ̿̑̇͟░̸̳̘͈̫̼̹ͥ̃̋ͨ͂͠░̠̼̐ͮ̓͆̂̆́█̢͉̤̮̻̹ͨ̀̎ͪͯ░ͮ̌҉̧̺̱͎͕͉░͔̯̖̞͎͖̩͙ͩ̊ͫͩ̊͑̊́ͦ░̓̃͛ͫ̽̌ͯ̚͘҉̙̻░͍͍͗͐͐͞█̴̨̠̟̫̣̍͒ͬ̓̓̍̽͘░̜͓̝̤̱̮̦̊͆ͅ░͖̺̦̤̻͓͓̓́̒́ͅ░̶̺̤̬̞̲͓̼̳̠̐́ͯ̐ͬͤͧͦ͟͠░̠̭ͪ̄̐ͩ̃ͥͣ͟͢͡ͅ█̛̤̼̣ͬ̇͗̾̈́̚͝░̴̰̼̝̙̠̹̞̝̝͒͐̉ͤͣ̆͗͠░̶̸͇͓̝͎̹̙͖͙̗̓͛̇͊ͭ̚░̫͈̣̼ͯ̄█̻̤̺͓̘̲͔̖̖̐ͭ͛̓̊́͋͘░̵͉͇͈̏̾̋̋ͧͣ̎̔̚░̃̅̑ͤͭ́҉̠̳̜̬█̤̱̔ͦ̋̄̂̀ͭ͝͠░̵̜͎͈͚͕̳̮̓ͭ̍̀͝░̳̻͈͓̻̋ͧͦ͆ͬ͜█̵͇̱̖̔̆́̓͛̄̔ͥ̓͟͠░̢̱̮͈̫͕̲͒̅̿́͞█̘̱̩̔ͩ͌̇░̼̼̱̹̭̻̞̺͕͌̌̆ͣͣ̒̊░̢͉͙͈̙̲̫̀͑͞░̛̙̠̝͚͔͖́̂̉͞█̢͉͔͇͓͕͕̜̫͐̿̎̔ͬ̒̚░̑̏͏̢̞̱̬̝█͌̊҉͕̼̞̰̣̜͓̪͞░̡̡͉̱̼̺́̓̓̂͒░͇̈́͌͂ͯ░͈̬̈́̍̋̾ͬ͂̀̚█͎̹̥ͪ̌̅͒͑̊ͪ͠͡
͔̱͍̌̓▀̢̛̝̪͎͈ͨͬ̑̾ͣ͟░̨̻͓̳̪͇̪̰͒̅̆͛͋͡ͅ░̴̼̯̦̟̝̟̜̽̐ͤͩ̈̉ͨ̎̕͜░͖̬̼̌ͦͦ͆̕͢▀͔̜̞̓͑░̙̩̝͇̭͖̆̈̽̇͊̏̒░͎͖̬̱̺͇̝̤̰͛ͪ̊͞▀̭̜̇̄̉̎̄ͥͣ̃͑͡͞░̌̂̂̌ͤ͏̷̠͍░̢̨̧̞̥̠͎̩́ͣ̚ͅ░̴̯͍̒ͩ͗͊̌̏͊ͅ░͓̲̯̱͓̙͌̃̏ͮͭ͐ͅ▀̓́ͮͤ̏̀͝҉̹̥̘̱͈̗░͙̹ͤ͘͞͝░̵̉̒̂͏̰̝͉͠░̟̥ͦ̚░̵̱̣̤̻̉͌͒͛̅̏̒́͡▀̸̷͉͎̩̪̻̹̤̇͗ͭͥ̎ͅ▀ͤ̋̀͏̖̖̻̼▀̨̬͆̽̈́͛ͧ̏░̛͉͐̽̐ͭ̽̍͗ͥ̑░̟̞͔̫ͥ͊͊ͩͨ̉░̵̩̞͉ͨͯ͂ͮ̍͟͞ͅ░̡̡̠͚͍͈͂́░̸͑̑͏̲̣̩͔̗░̯̅̎͗͋͡░̶͉̞̠̟̠̖̹͂̅͌ͧͥ̏ͩ͐░̷̬̘̬̯̭̫̝̌̇̿ͫͦͨͅ░̜͉̞̥̂͗̓̄ͯ͢ͅ▀̻̠ͮ̽̓͆͡░̳̰̫ͨ̽̋͗ͯ̚͡░̛̤̏͛͊̏̔ͯͧͬ░͈̯͇̣̞̞̍̆͂͛̋̂̒̒͞▀̶̜̩͉̝̾͑̈́̓͟░͓͎̮̔̔ͬ͋▀̸̞̤̥̺͕̈̉ͪ̂̾▄̓ͭ̓҉͙̗̞̥͕̮̠͡▄̸̵̗̬͖̘̰̣̏̍̏ͦ͠▄̯̘̲̞̻͍̃͐͗ͧ̃͐́▀̵̖̰͓̺͙͕͇̫̅ͫ̌.̸̶̙̼͇͈̪̹̮̃ͤ̒ͩ͐ͨ͢.͚̗̜̜̟̈͆̂ͭ͒̔̎̋̆̕͟ͅ.͓͖̥̝̤͔͈̺͋̑͂͗ͯ̅́̇̀͢ ̷̲̫̝̪̤̰̲̜͖ͧ̽̆ͮ̾ͮ̚̚


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 25, 2014)

Test.


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 25, 2014)

ResleyZ said:


> Testing my newest addition to my signature. Still wondering how to get my fc's and usernames in a spoiler which doesn't say spoiler...


 
might be a old message but I want to tell you how to do it since you're still active.



Spoiler: A HUGE ASS FUCKING SPOILER



It worked.


 
Testing renaming the spoilers

it's Brackets first, then Spoiler="Name Here" in quotation marks, then close with a bracket. Then type whatever you want and then close the actual spoiler with the / key

[spoiler.="name here"]random text[/spoiler]
I put a period between the word spoiler and the equal sign so it wouldn't auto make a spoiler

You can do the same for renaming the person you quote by typing

[quote.="name here"] random text [/quote]
Without the period.



			
				Flying Spaghetti Monster said:
			
		

> I AM THE ALMIGHTY GOD OF CREATION


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 28, 2014)

........………………_„-,-~''~''':::'':::':::::''::::''...
........………._,-'':::::::::::::::::::::::::::::...
………..,-'::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::...​………,-'::::::::::::„:„„-~-~--'~-'~--~-~...​……..,'::::::::::,~'': : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : '-|​……..|::::::::,-': : : : : : : : - -~''''¯¯''-„: : : : :\​……..|::::::::|: : : : : : : : : _„„--~'''''~-„: : : : '|​……..'|:::::::,': : : : : : :_„„-: : : : : : : : ~--„_: |'​………|::::::|: : : „--~~'''~~''''''''-„…_..„~''''''''''''¯|​………|:::::,':_„„-|: : :_„---~: : :|''¯¯''''|: ~---„_: ||​……..,~-,_/'': : : |: _ o__): : |: : : :|_o__): \..|​……../,'-,: : : : : ''-,_______,-'': : : : ''-„_____|​……..\: :|: : : : : : : : : : : : : :„: : : : :-,: : : : : : : :\​………',:': : : : : : : : : : : : :,-'__: : : :_',: : : : ;: ,'​……….'-,-': : : : : :___„-: : :'': : ¯''~~'': ': : ~--|'​………….|: ,: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :: : :|​………….'|: \: : : : : : : : -,„_„„-~~--~--„_: :: |​…………..|: \: : : : : : : : : : : :-------~: : : : : |​…………..|: :''-,: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :|​…………..',: : :''-, : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :: ,'​……………| : : : : : : : : :_ : : : : : : : : : : ,-'​……………|: : : : : : : : : : '''~----------~''​…………._|: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :|​……….„-''. '-,_: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,'​……,-''. . . . . '''~-„_: : : : : : : : : : : : :,-'''-„​


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 28, 2014)

What the? See that's the type of....I'm gonna kick your ass.

"Do I look like I know what a ACSII Code?"


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2014)

_*Snip!*_


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 13, 2014)

Spoiler



​**-=-*-=-*-=-*-=-*-=-*-=-*-=-*-=-*-=-*-=-***-=-*-=-*-=-*-=-*-=-*-=-*-=-***-=-*-=-***-=-*-=-**​​*My Contributions to the GBAtemp Community: *​ 

My Wii App: Free*Space*1.0 by RiCK420
(Checks disk space on SD Card and USB Drive FAT partitions.)​http://filetrip.net/wii-downloads/homebrew/download-freespace-1-0-f32425.html​ 

 A Collection of *WiiFlow Graphics* I've created:
http://tinypic.com/3ia3qqsl​ 

RiCK420's Template for Channel Booting from Source_Menu (for _*Wii**Flow* r1030+_)
GBAtemp Thread: WiiFlow - Launching Channels from source_menu (Netflix, YouTube, etc)​ 
**-=-*-=-*-=-*-=-*-=-*-=-*-=-*-=-*-=-*-=-***-=-*-=-*-=-*-=-*-=-***-=-*-=-***-=-*-=-***-=-*-=-**


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 18, 2014)

░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░▄██████▄█████▄▄░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░▄▄░███████████████░░▄░░░░░░
░░░░░░░█░████████████████▄▄█░░░░░░
░░░░░░░████▀██▀▀▀░░░░░▀▀▀███░░░░░░
░░░░░░░███░░██░░░░░░░░░░░▀█▄░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░██░░██░░░░░░░░░░░░█▀░░░░░░
░░░░░░░▄█▀░▄███▄▄▄▄▄░░░░░██░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░▀████████████████▀▄█░░░░░░░
░░░░░░██▀▀████████▀█████▄░█░░░░░░░
░░░░░░██░░████████░▀█████▀░█░░░░░░
░░░░░░░█░░████████░░░░░░░░▀░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░▀▀░███████▀█▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░█░▄████▄▄▄░░░░░▀░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░▄▀░█████▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░██░░████░░░░░░▄░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░▄▄▄▄░███▄▄███▄░░░░░░░▄░░░░░░░░
▄▄▄█████▄████▄██▀▀▀▀░░░░▄███▄░░░░░
███████████████▄░░░░░░░░████████▄▄
▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒
▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▒▓▓▒▒▓▓▒▓▓▒▒▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒
▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▒▒▓▓▒▓▓▒▒▓▓▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▓▓▒▓▓▒▓▓▒▒▓▓▒▓▓▒▒▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒
▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▓▓▒▒▓▓▒▓▓▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▒
▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▓▓▒▒▓▓▒▓▓▒▒▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒
▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice ASCII arts!  Meanwhile, testing Spoiler tag! 



Spoiler: Click Here!



OR never clicked!


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Oct 30, 2014)

test.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 1, 2014)

>░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▐
>░░░░░░▄▄▄░░▄██▄
>░░░░░▐▀█▀▌░░░░▀█▄
>░░░░░▐█▄█▌░░░░░░▀█▄
>░░░░░░▀▄▀░░░▄▄▄▄▄▀▀
>░░░░▄▄▄██▀▀▀▀
>░░░█▀▄▄▄█░▀▀
>░░░▌░▄▄▄▐▌▀▀▀
>▄░▐░░░▄▄░█░▀▀ U HAVE BEEN SPOOKED BY THE
>▀█▌░░░▄░▀█▀░▀
>░░░░░░░▄▄▐▌▄▄
>░░░░░░░▀███▀█░▄
>░░░░░░▐▌▀▄▀▄▀▐▄SPOOKY SKILENTON
>░░░░░░▐▀░░░░░░▐▌
>░░░░░░█░░░░░░░░█
>░░░░░▐▌░░░░░░░░░█
>░░░░░█░░░░░░░░░░▐▌TO AVOID THE CURSE POST COPY THIS POST IN THIS THREAD AND COPY THIS TO ANOTHER THREAD IF U DONT SKELLY WILL EAT U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## migles (Dec 6, 2014)

failed to test the test...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 6, 2014)

My Anaconda Don't   
My Anaconda Don' ~~~~~~~~~~~~
My Anaconda Don 
My Anaconda Do ~~~~~~~~~~~~
My Anaconda D
My Anaconda ~~~~~~~~~~~
My Anacond 
My Anacon 
My Anaco ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
My Anac  
My Ana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
My An
My A
My 
M 
My
My A
My An
My Ana
My Anac 
My Anaco
My Anacon
My Anacond
My Anaconda
My Anaconda D 
My Anaconda Do
My Anaconda Don
My Anaconda Don'
My Anaconda Don't 
My Anaconda Don't 
​​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 19, 2014)

Nevermind.


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2014)

Veho


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 27, 2014)

Test


----------



## ßleck (Dec 28, 2014)

Testical.


----------



## Ryubot (Dec 29, 2014)

ßleck said:


> Testical.


 
EDIT: doesnt work 
EDIT2: it works 


```
esttestte                                     
                                  sttesttesttesttes                                 
                              ttesttesttesttesttesttes                               
                      ttesttesttestte          sttestte                             
                  sttesttesttes                  ttestte                           
                sttesttesttestt                  esttes                           
                ttesttesttesttes                  ttest                           
                testtesttes ttestt    esttesttest  testt                           
                esttesttesttesttest testtesttesttes ttes                           
                ttesttesttesttest  testtesttesttesttestt                           
                estte  sttesttestt  esttesttesttesttestte                           
              sttesttesttesttestte sttesttestt esttestte                           
              sttesttesttesttestt  esttesttesttesttestte                           
            sttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttestte  sttes                             
            ttest          testtesttesttestte    sttest                             
          testt                      esttest    testte                             
          sttest                                testte                             
        sttest                                testte                               
        sttest                                  testte                               
        sttes                      ttes        ttestt                               
        estt                      estte stt  esttes                                 
        ttes                      ttesttestt  estte                        sttesttes
      ttest                      testtestt  estte                        sttesttestte
      sttes                    ttesttestt estte                      sttest    test
      testt                    esttestte  sttes                    ttestte    sttes
      ttest                    testtestt  esttes                  ttestte    sttes
      ttest                    testtest  testtesttesttesttest  testtes    ttest 
        test                  testtest    testtesttesttesttesttesttest      testt   
        estt                  esttest    testt  estte  sttesttest      testte   
        stte                  sttestte      stt  esttesttesttestte      sttest     
        testt              estte sttes        ttesttesttesttestt    esttest       
        test            testt  esttest        testtesttesttesttes  ttesttes     
        ttest            testtesttestte                    sttestte    sttesttes   
          ttest            testtesttest              test      testte  stte sttes   
          ttestt              estt                  estt        esttes  ttesttes   
          ttestt                                est              testt    estt     
            esttestt                            estt              estte    stte     
              sttestt                          estt              esttesttesttes     
    tte        sttesttest                      test          testtesttesttes     
    ttestte    sttesttesttesttes                  tte        sttestt    e           
    sttesttesttest testtesttesttesttestt          estt    esttest                   
    test testtesttestte    sttesttesttestt esttesttesttesttestte                     
    stte  sttesttest        testtesttes ttesttesttesttestte                       
      stte  sttest        testtesttest testt esttesttest                           
      testtestte          sttesttestt  estt                                       
        esttest              testtest  test                                         
          tes                ttestt    estt                                         
                              esttes  ttes                                           
                              ttesttestt                                           
                                esttest                                             
                                  tes
```


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 12, 2015)

test


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 26, 2015)

test~


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 7, 2015)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> test~


 


Veho said:


> Veho


 


Tom Bombadildo said:


> Nevermind.


 
brb just showing a user how to multi quote ;O;


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 8, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> brb just showing a user how to multi quote ;O;


 

I think the member was referring to nested quotes.


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 12, 2015)

has anyone even noticed the easter egg in my signature?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 13, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> has anyone even noticed the easter egg in my signature?


 
What, the fact that when you click the hyphens they take you to a YouTube video?


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 13, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What, the fact that when you click the hyphens they take you to a YouTube video?


A messed up video*


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 13, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> A messed up video*


 
Oh, I just clicked them and closed the tabs immediately after lol


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Mar 25, 2015)

TESTICLES


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

GammaGeorgeX said:


> TESTICLES


 
If quiz is to quizzical, then test is to _____?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 27, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> If quiz is to quizzical, then test is to _____?


 
what's a quizzical?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> what's a quizzical?


 
You didn't get the joke dude


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You didn't get the joke dude


 
I did.. He wanted me to say testicle. but.... wtf is a quizzical?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 27, 2015)

It's a real word!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I did.. He wanted me to say testicle. but.... wtf is a quizzical?


 
That means nothing lol. that is part of the joke 
test is to ...  
that is.
edit:


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> That means nothing lol. that is part of the joke
> test is to ...
> that is.


 
it does thoooooo


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> That means nothing lol. that is part of the joke


 
No, it's a word. It basically means a curious/undecided feeling

Edit: ah, yes, puzzled, that better describes it


----------



## nxwing (Apr 4, 2015)

Testing out my new sig.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 15, 2015)

Nothing :x
darmani11


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 20, 2015)

Testing out my sig, feels like it needs work


----------



## go-vegan (Apr 30, 2015)

TEST, ARE YOU HEAR ME?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 1, 2015)

go-vegan said:


> TEST, ARE YOU HEAR ME?


 
YES, I AM HEAR YOU


----------



## storm75x (May 4, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Testing out my sig, feels like it needs work


Forever forgotten.


----------



## keven3477 (May 5, 2015)

testing the signature I made using after effects and gimp


----------



## nxwing (May 5, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> testing the signature I made using after effects and gimp


I think the size of the images in your sig and your avatar combined are over the maximum limit. I suggest you scale down some images or remove them or realign them.


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> testing the signature I made using after effects and gimp


 
PUT THAT INSIDE A DAMN SPOILER


----------



## Margen67 (May 6, 2015)

I sure hope my sig doesn't offend anybody~~


----------



## VinsCool (May 6, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> I sure hope my sig doesn't offend anybody~~


 
Pippin666 is offended.

Vins'


----------



## Margen67 (May 6, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Pippin666 is offended.
> 
> Vins'


oops

-Margen67


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 6, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> oops
> 
> -Margen67


 
He won't mind

Tot'


----------



## 2Hack (May 6, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> He won't mind
> 
> Tot'


I don't know what his Sig looks like, but I do know how pip feels about piracy. 

Hyp'
Or if you prefer;

2'


----------



## VinsCool (May 6, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I don't know what his Sig looks like, but I do know how pip feels about piracy.
> 
> Hyp'
> Or if you prefer;
> ...


 
it's litterally the same sig, but his says "***piracy *IS* wrong***"


----------



## Margen67 (May 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> it's litterally the same sig, but his says "***piracy *IS* wrong***"


"Wrong" is replaced with "Right" and the colors are inverted.


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> it's litterally the same sig, but his says "***piracy *IS* wrong***"


I assumed it was like that, but I was on Tapatalk then, so couldn't see it


----------



## migles (May 13, 2015)

just testing signature


----------



## yodamerlin (May 30, 2015)

Test


----------



## zoogie (May 31, 2015)

one

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

two

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

three

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It should say, "please don't triple post!" 

But a very cool feature indeed.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2015)

1080P picture test


Spoiler


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2015)

Soon™
Please Understand™


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 18, 2015)

>░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▐░░░░░░
>░░░░░░▄▄▄░░▄██▄░░░░░
>░░░░░▐▀█▀▌░░░░▀█▄░░░
>░░░░░▐█▄█▌░░░░░░▀█▄░
>░░░░░░▀▄▀░░░▄▄▄▄▄▀▀░
>░░░░▄▄▄██▀▀▀▀░░░░░░░
>░░░█▀▄▄▄█░▀▀░░░░░░░░
>░░░▌░▄▄▄▐▌▀▀▀░░░░░░░
>▄░▐░░░▄▄░█░▀▀░░░░░░░ U >HAVE BEEN SPOOKED BY THE
>▀█▌░░░▄░▀█▀░▀░░░░░░░
>░░░░░░░▄▄▐▌▄▄░░░░░░░
>░░░░░░░▀███▀█░▄░░░░░
>░░░░░░▐▌▀▄▀▄▀▐▄░░░░░ >SPOOKY SKILENTON
>░░░░░▐▀░░░░░░▐▌░░░░░
>░░░░░░█░░░░░░░░█░░░░
>░░░░░▐▌░░░░░░░░░█░░░
>░░░░░█░░░░░░░░░░▐▌░░ >SEND THIS TO 4 PPL OR >SKELINTONS WILL EAT U


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 21, 2015)

I think Microsoft Edge auto corrects things so I'm going to test it by misspelling things and seeing what happens

problem think type potato dgo dcik fukc hook hokoer durgs


So some words it does, some it doesn't. Neato.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 27, 2015)

Duck fuck shit damn


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jul 29, 2015)

*こら！俺を誰だと思ってやがる！*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 3, 2015)

IF ONLY I COULD BE SO GROSSLY INCANDESCENT


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 4, 2015)

I like goats
testing
alright, it works 
ktnxbye


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 31, 2015)

```
things
```


```
<?php echo("does this work?"); ?>
```


```
<a href="https://www.google.com">........</a>
```


----------



## CrystalForce (Sep 3, 2015)

https://gbatemp.net/forums/the-edge-of-the-forum.8/


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 12, 2015)

test


> test





> test
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jwiz33 (Sep 16, 2015)

test

--------------------- MERGED --------------------------- _you cant tell me what to do or not do in a testing thread_



> > > ```
> > > test
> > > ```


----------



## Februarysn0w (Sep 16, 2015)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> *こら！俺を誰だと思ってやがる！*


Hey! Do you know who I am?


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Sep 18, 2015)

Februarysn0w said:


> Hey! Do you know who I am?


err... isn't it "Who the hell do you think I am?"
I got it off an anime


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 6, 2015)

I wanna test if this link works: Nice meme


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2015)

Just wanted to test my "Hi"

Hi

Yeah... I admit it, it sucks...

Test Test?

Hi

...

Hi?

Well... I know it sucks a lot...

...

Hi?

Well, I don't have anything to say anymore...

but...

Hi!

Bye now
















































Spoiler: Expecting a hi?



SUCKER GAHAHA
No... hi... 



Spoiler



damnit, I said it


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 22, 2015)

Test


----------



## Pacheko17 (Oct 22, 2015)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> *こら！俺を誰だと思ってやがる！*



ウイアブ

test


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 22, 2015)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------H

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Subtle Demise said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------H


h


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 23, 2015)

Subtle Demise said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------H
> 
> ...


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 29, 2015)

This is Helvetica text.
Hover description, dotted I

Horizontal Line I
_Highlighter I_
_Highlighter II_
_Highlighter III_

_______________ 0/5
_______________ 1/5
_______________ 2/5
_______________ 3/5
_______________ 4/5
_______________ 5/5

Segment = 3 dashes | Full bar = 15 dashes... ___

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Lorem ipsum (link here)
*Random text:*
*Random text:::*
HaloEffect17™, no tag I


----------



## Februarysn0w (Nov 10, 2015)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> err... isn't it "Who the hell do you think I am?"
> I got it off an anime


Yes the Japanese has both mean.  the mesn is diffirence on the situation.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Nov 10, 2015)

test!


----------



## Seriel (Nov 14, 2015)

── ── ── ██ ██ ── ── ── ── ── ── ██ ██ ── ── ──
── ── ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ── ── ── ── ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ── ──
── ── ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ── ── ── ── ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ── ──
── ── ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ── ── ── ── ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ── ──
── ── ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ── ── ── ── ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ── ──
── ── ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ── ── ── ── ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ── ──
── ── ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ██ ██ ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ── ──
── ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ──
██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██
██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██
██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ▒▒ ██ ▒▒ ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██
── ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ▒▒ ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ──
── ── ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ── ──
── ── ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ── ──
── ── ██ ▒▒ ██ ▒▒ ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ▒▒ ██ ██ ── ──
── ── ██ ▒▒ ██ ▒▒ ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ▒▒ ██ ██ ── ──
── ██ ██ ▒▒ ██ ▒▒ ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ▒▒ ██ ██ ── ──
██ ▒▒ ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ▒▒ ██ ── ──
██ ▒▒ ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ── ──
── ██ ██ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ▒▒ ██ ── ──
── ── ── ██ ██ ██ ██ ██ ██ ██ ██ ██ ██ ── ── ──
── ── ── ── ██ ▒▒ ██ ── ── ── ██ ▒▒ ██ ── ── ──
── ── ── ── ── ██ ── ── ── ── ── ██ ── ── ── ──


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Lucar (Nov 17, 2015)

@Bortz





This thread is now a Spiderman Thread.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Seriel (Nov 21, 2015)

@[343260:Vinny]

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@[343260:@Vinny]

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Lame.


----------



## Lucar (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 29, 2015)

This is a test. Or is it?!? Dun dun dun!!


----------



## Lucar (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Seriel (Nov 29, 2015)

--------------------- MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2015)

Did it work?

Edit: Nah, I didn't think it worked...


----------



## Seriel (Nov 29, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Did it work?
> 
> Edit: Nah, I didn't think it worked...







I guess not.

↓ My Test ↓
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2015)

Jackus said:


> I guess not.
> 
> ↓ My Test ↓
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Meh.  All I did was type 
	
	



```
[IMG]
```
 into there. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

In the meantime, I'll also test out the /acronym code:

Acronym


----------



## Jacklack3 (Nov 29, 2015)

OK! But first will i take red pill or the blue pill?


----------



## Lucar (Nov 29, 2015)

Jacklack3 said:


> OK! But first will i take red pill or the blue pill?



They're both Useless. Take the Yellow one Instead.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Lucar (Nov 29, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> View attachment 30768


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2015)

Lucar said:


>


NOOOO BORTZ NOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Blue (Nov 29, 2015)

TEST!!!


----------



## Jacklack3 (Nov 29, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> NOOOO BORTZ NOOOOOOOOOO!!




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Voxel Studios said:


> View attachment 30768


Wait a minute. Look at that face. ITS P1NGPONG! D-:


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2015)

Jacklack3 said:


>



Wait a second!!! 
When the camera zooms out of Earth, it zooms out of Africa!! He might live in Africa!!! Dun Dun Dun!!!!! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jacklack3 said:


> Wait a minute. Look at that face. ITS P1NGPONG! D-:


type into google images: "Harold stock photo"


----------



## Jacklack3 (Nov 29, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> type into google images: "Harold stock photo"


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2015)

Jacklack3 said:


>


0/10, those teeth are still slightly crooked at the back!


----------



## Jacklack3 (Nov 29, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> 0/10, those teeth are still slightly crooked at the back!


ikr!


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 18, 2015)

Test dees nutz


----------



## Lucar (Dec 19, 2015)

I Am* Going *_to _test every possible thing [URL='there[/URL] is on














​




Gbatemp


Ok smiley spam 









> Potato





Spoiler: Warning I liek Cheese





```
print "Yee"
```




potato
​

​
I think my shitposting broke GBATemp.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 19, 2015)

(Source: http://www.rpgmakervxace.net/user/45699-jackus/)


Spoiler



Oh no! I've been discovered!


Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



Oh no! I've been discovered!


Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



This may take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



OMG! You found it.
Nice. Feel proud!
I wonder how many people actually see this..
Please click this link so I can see how many see this:
[URL]http://goo.gl/AZlLMd[/URL]









































































































































































































































































































--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I killed it.
Too many spoilers killed it.
#RIPGBAtemp


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2015)

Jackus said:


> (Source: http://www.rpgmakervxace.net/user/45699-jackus/)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I clicked the link!!


----------



## Seriel (Dec 19, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> I clicked the link!!


Gratz


----------



## Blue (Dec 19, 2015)

HomeForums>Other Discussions>The Edge of the Forum>
Unwatch Thread
Page 42 of 42
< Prev1373839404142
Go to First Unread
Oct 8, 2008
*TESTby Costello at 9:43 PM (42,326 Views / 5 Likes) 826 replies*




*MemberVoxel StudiosYOU CAN'T INSTALL CFW ON 9.3+!!!!!!!!*
Joined:

Jun 27, 2015
Messages:

1,205
Location:

A Wii U Master Archive Data file. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)




↑




Click to expand...
0/10, those teeth are still slightly crooked at the back! 





My Consoles (as of 22nd November2015): 
Voxel Studios' Very Merry GBATemp Hacking Carol 
I also forgot to mention that I'm noob-friendly. PM me if you need assistance in anything 3DS, PSP, PS Vita, Wii, or vWii related! 
Voxel Studios, Nov 29, 2015ReportTop
#821Like+ QuoteReply







Buy R4i SDHC 1.4.5





MemberJacklack3GBATemp's Ass Licker
Joined:

Oct 6, 2015
Messages:

231
Location:

@Cherry Pie's sex dungeon




↑
0/10, those teeth are still slightly crooked at the back! 
ikr!





I MADE A NEW FORUM! ITS CALLED NINTENDOO! GO CHECK IT OUT! http://nintendoo.boards.net/
I MADE A NEW SOCIAL NETWORK!
http://eclipsesocial.boards.net/
Jacklack3, Nov 29, 2015ReportTop
#822Like+ QuoteReply
Voxel Studios likes this.





MemberWeedZ1985Ra-nefer-ab
Joined:

Jan 13, 2015
Messages:

1,207
Location:

Aperture Laboratories




Test dees nutz

This is click bait 
My "Official" GBATemp list of elite members. Update 12.6.15
Warning: Spoilers inside! 
WeedZ1985, Yesterday at 11:11 PMReportTop
#823Like+ QuoteReply







MemberLucarWHY ARE THERE SO MANY MAILS?
Joined:

Sep 12, 2015
Messages:

131
Location:

Archania




New













I Am Going to test everypossible thing Jackus, Today at 3:49 PMReportTop
#825Like+ QuoteReply


[*]


*MemberVoxel StudiosYOU CAN'T INSTALL CFW ON 9.3+!!!!!!!!*
Joined:

Jun 27, 2015
Messages:

1,205
Location:

A Wii U Master Archive Data file. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)




New
↑
(Source: http://www.rpgmakervxace.net/user/45699-jackus/)
Warning: Spoilers inside! 

— Posts automatically merged - Please don't double post! — 

I killed it.
Too many spoilers killed it.
#RIPGBAtemp
Click to expand...
I clicked the link!! 




My Consoles (as of 22nd November2015): 
Voxel Studios' Very Merry GBATemp Hacking Carol 
*I also forgot to mention that I'm noob-friendly. PM me if you need assistance in anything 3DS, PSP, PS Vita, Wii, or vWii related! *
Voxel Studios, Today at 3:51 PMReportTop
#826Like+ QuoteReply


[*]


*MemberJackusRPG Developer*
Joined:

Aug 18, 2015
Messages:

434
Location:

UK, Wales, Some town no-one's ever heard of.




New
↑
I clicked the link!! 
Gratz

Jackus, Today at 3:51 PMReportTop
#827Like+ QuoteReply
Voxel Studios likes this.


Page 42 of 42
< Prev1373839404142
Go to First Unread





HomeForums>Other Discussions>The Edge of the Forum>


----------



## Seriel (Dec 19, 2015)

Home Forums > Other Discussions > The Edge of the Forum >
Unwatch Thread
Page 42 of 42
< Prev 1 ←  37 38 39 40 41 42
Go to First Unread
Oct 8, 2008
* TEST by Costello at 9:43 PM (42,337 Views / 5 Likes) 827 replies *




* Member Voxel Studios YOU CAN'T INSTALL CFW ON 9.3+!!!!!!!! *
Joined:
Jun 27, 2015
Messages:
1,205
Location:
A Wii U Master Archive Data file. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)




Jacklack3 said: ↑




Click to expand...
0/10, those teeth are still slightly crooked at the back! 

Plz halp meh ba givin' an internet!



My Consoles (as of 22nd November2015):

Voxel Studios' Very Merry GBATemp Hacking Carol


*I also forgot to mention that I'm noob-friendly. PM me if you need assistance in anything 3DS, PSP, PS Vita, Wii, or vWii related! *
Voxel Studios, Nov 29, 2015 Report Top
#821 Like + Quote Reply


*Buy Supercard DSTWO*


— Posts automatically merged - Please don't double post! — 

I killed it.
Too many spoilers killed it.
#RIPGBAtemp

Quotes!

My exciting list of consoles.


— Posts automatically merged - Please don't double post! — 

I killed it.
Too many spoilers killed it.
#RIPGBAtemp
Click to expand...
I clicked the link!! 

Plz halp meh ba givin' an internet!



My Consoles (as of 22nd November2015):

Voxel Studios' Very Merry GBATemp Hacking Carol

My exciting list of consoles.

Top Secret!

Top Secret #2


Aqib Ali, 46 minutes ago Report Top
#828 Like + Quote Reply
Page 42 of 42
< Prev 1 ←  37 38 39 40 41 42
Go to First Unread




Write your reply...


*2 people currently viewing this thread*
*1 guest and 1 member*
*Share This Page*


Home Forums > Other Discussions > The Edge of the Forum >




Home
Forums
Tutorials
Shoutbox
Reviews
Ask!
Blogs
Chatroom
Wiki
Downloads
ShopTemp

*Jackus* 
 
 
Tempstyle DARK

Contact Us
Help
Home
Top
 The Independent Video Game Community: 3DS, Gateway 3DS, NDS and R4, Wii, PSP, PS4, Xbox One and all the gaming universe">RSS

Terms and Rules
Forum software by XenForo™ ©2010-2015 XenForo Ltd.




* Member Jacklack3 GBATemp's Ass Licker *
Joined:
Oct 6, 2015
Messages:
231
Location:
@Cherry Pie's sex dungeon




Voxel Studios said: ↑
0/10, those teeth are still slightly crooked at the back! 
ikr!

Jacklack3's Signature





I MADE A NEW FORUM! ITS CALLED NINTENDOO! GO CHECK IT OUT! http://nintendoo.boards.net/
I MADE A NEW SOCIAL NETWORK!
http://eclipsesocial.boards.net/
Jacklack3, Nov 29, 2015 Report Top
#822 Like + Quote Reply
Voxel Studios likes this.




* Member WeedZ1985 Ra-nefer-ab *
Joined:
Jan 13, 2015
Messages:
1,207
Location:
Aperture Laboratories




Test dees nutz

This is click bait 
My "Official" GBATemp list of elite members. Update 12.6.15
Warning: Spoilers inside!


WeedZ1985, Yesterday at 11:11 PM Report Top
#823 Like + Quote Reply




* Member Lucar WHY ARE THERE SO MANY MAILS? *
Joined:
Sep 12, 2015
Messages:
131
Location:
Archania

















I Am* Going *_to _test every possible thing Lucar, Today at 7:57 AM
Steam: Vectrex33 NNID: Vectrex33
Youtube: Vectrex
3DS FC: Just ask in a PM or something.
Twitch: Vectrex33 (Streaming is a Rarity)

Also @VinsCool is Fucking Amazing.

"VinsCool: I loled irl ok"
Lucar, Today at 7:34 AM Report Top
#824 Like + Quote Reply





* Member Jackus RPG Developer *
Joined:
Aug 18, 2015
Messages:
434
Location:
UK, Wales, Some town no-one's ever heard of.




(Source: http://www.rpgmakervxace.net/user/45699-jackus/)
Warning: Spoilers inside!


Jackus, Today at 3:49 PM Edit History Report Top
#825 + Quote Reply




* Member Voxel Studios YOU CAN'T INSTALL CFW ON 9.3+!!!!!!!! *
Joined:
Jun 27, 2015
Messages:
1,205
Location:
A Wii U Master Archive Data file. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)




Jackus said: ↑
(Source: http://www.rpgmakervxace.net/user/45699-jackus/)
Warning: Spoilers inside!


*I also forgot to mention that I'm noob-friendly. PM me if you need assistance in anything 3DS, PSP, PS Vita, Wii, or vWii related! *
Voxel Studios, Today at 3:51 PM Report Top
#826 Like + Quote Reply




* Member Jackus RPG Developer *
Joined:
Aug 18, 2015
Messages:
434
Location:
UK, Wales, Some town no-one's ever heard of.




Voxel Studios said: ↑
I clicked the link!! 
Gratz

Quotes!


Jackus, Today at 3:51 PM Edit Report Top
#827 + Quote Reply
Voxel Studios likes this.




* Member Aqib Ali GBAtemp's #1 Cutest Charmander *
Joined:
Oct 2, 2015
Messages:
122
Location:
Somewhere...




*New*
HomeForums>Other Discussions>The Edge of the Forum>
Unwatch Thread
Page 42 of 42
< Prev1373839404142
Go to First Unread
Oct 8, 2008
*TESTby Costello at 9:43 PM (42,326 Views / 5 Likes) 826 replies*



*MemberVoxel StudiosYOU CAN'T INSTALL CFW ON 9.3+!!!!!!!!*
Joined:

Jun 27, 2015
Messages:

1,205
Location:

A Wii U Master Archive Data file. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)




↑




Click to expand...
0/10, those teeth are still slightly crooked at the back! 





My Consoles (as of 22nd November2015): 
Voxel Studios' Very Merry GBATemp Hacking Carol 
I also forgot to mention that I'm noob-friendly. PM me if you need assistance in anything 3DS, PSP, PS Vita, Wii, or vWii related! 
Voxel Studios, Nov 29, 2015ReportTop
#821Like+ QuoteReply







Buy R4i SDHC 1.4.5





MemberJacklack3GBATemp's Ass Licker
Joined:

Oct 6, 2015
Messages:

231
Location:

@Cherry Pie's sex dungeon




↑
0/10, those teeth are still slightly crooked at the back! 
ikr!





I MADE A NEW FORUM! ITS CALLED NINTENDOO! GO CHECK IT OUT! http://nintendoo.boards.net/
I MADE A NEW SOCIAL NETWORK!
http://eclipsesocial.boards.net/
Jacklack3, Nov 29, 2015ReportTop
#822Like+ QuoteReply
Voxel Studios likes this.





MemberWeedZ1985Ra-nefer-ab
Joined:

Jan 13, 2015
Messages:

1,207
Location:

Aperture Laboratories




Test dees nutz

This is click bait 
My "Official" GBATemp list of elite members. Update 12.6.15
Warning: Spoilers inside! 
WeedZ1985, Yesterday at 11:11 PMReportTop
#823Like+ QuoteReply






MemberLucarWHY ARE THERE SO MANY MAILS?
Joined:

Sep 12, 2015
Messages:

131
Location:

Archania




New













I Am Going to test everypossible thing Jackus, [URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872937Today at 3:49 PM[/URL][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872937/reportReport[/URL][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/page-42#headerTop[/URL]
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872937#825[/URL][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872937/likeLike[/URL][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/reply?quote=5872937+ QuoteReply[/URL]


[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/voxel-studios.367536/





[/URL]
*Member[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/voxel-studios.367536/Voxel Studios[/URL]YOU CAN'T INSTALL CFW ON 9.3+!!!!!!!!*
Joined:

Jun 27, 2015
Messages:

[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/search/member?user_id=3675361,205[/URL]
Location:

A Wii U Master Archive Data file. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)




New
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/goto/post?id=5872937#post-5872937↑[/URL]
(Source: [URL]http://www.rpgmakervxace.net/user/45699-jackus/[/URL])
Warning: Spoilers inside! 

— Posts automatically merged - Please don't double post! — 

I killed it.
Too many spoilers killed it.
#RIPGBAtemp
Click to expand...
I clicked the link!! 

[URL]http://internetometer.com/give/45114





[/URL]
My Consoles (as of 22nd November2015): 
Voxel Studios' Very Merry GBATemp Hacking Carol 
*I also forgot to mention that I'm noob-friendly. PM me if you need assistance in anything 3DS, PSP, PS Vita, Wii, or vWii related! *
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/voxel-studios.367536/Voxel Studios[/URL], [URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872941Today at 3:51 PM[/URL][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872941/reportReport[/URL][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/page-42#headerTop[/URL]
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872941#826[/URL][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872941/likeLike[/URL][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/reply?quote=5872941+ QuoteReply[/URL]


[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/jackus.370256/





[/URL]
*Member[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/jackus.370256/Jackus[/URL]RPG Developer*
Joined:

Aug 18, 2015
Messages:

[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/search/member?user_id=370256434[/URL]
Location:

UK, Wales, Some town no-one's ever heard of.




New
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/goto/post?id=5872941#post-5872941↑[/URL]
I clicked the link!! 
Gratz

[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/jackus.370256/Jackus[/URL], [URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872943Today at 3:51 PM[/URL][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872943/reportReport[/URL][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/page-42#headerTop[/URL]
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872943#827[/URL][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872943/likeLike[/URL][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/reply?quote=5872943+ QuoteReply[/URL]
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/voxel-studios.367536/Voxel Studios[/URL] likes this.

Page 42 of 42
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-41< Prev[/URL][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/1[/URL][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-3737[/URL][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-3838[/URL][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-3939[/URL][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-4040[/URL][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-4141[/URL][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-4242[/URL]
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872418Go to First Unread[/URL]
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/aqib-ali.372874/





[/URL]

[URL]http://gbatemp.net/Home[/URL][URL]http://gbatemp.net/forums/Forums[/URL]>[URL]http://gbatemp.net/categories/other-discussions.33/Other Discussions[/URL]>[URL]http://gbatemp.net/forums/the-edge-of-the-forum.8/The Edge of the Forum[/URL]>
















"Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience."
My Consoles


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Seriel (Dec 19, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2015)

"Owch!" said my web browser, as the spammy posts kicked his head in!


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 19, 2015)

Home Forums > Other Discussions > The Edge of the Forum >
Unwatch Thread
Page 42 of 42
< Prev 1 ←  37 38 39 40 41 42
Go to First Unread
Oct 8, 2008
* TEST by Costello at 4:43 PM (42,359 Views / 5 Likes) 831 replies *




* Member Voxel Studios YOU CAN'T INSTALL CFW ON 9.3+!!!!!!!! *
Joined:
Jun 27, 2015
Messages:
1,211
Location:
A Wii U Master Archive Data file. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)




Jacklack3 said: ↑




Click to expand...
0/10, those teeth are still slightly crooked at the back! 

Plz halp meh ba givin' an internet!




My Consoles (as of 22nd November2015):

Voxel Studios' Very Merry GBATemp Hacking Carol


I also forgot to mention that I'm noob-friendly. PM me if you need assistance in anything 3DS, PSP, PS Vita, Wii, or vWii related! 
Voxel Studios, Nov 29, 2015 Report Top
#821 Like + Quote Reply


NDS-Card.com - GBAtemp's #1 Sponsor


— Posts automatically merged - Please don't double post! — 

I killed it.
Too many spoilers killed it.
#RIPGBAtemp

Quotes!

My exciting list of consoles.


— Posts automatically merged - Please don't double post! — 

I killed it.
Too many spoilers killed it.
#RIPGBAtemp
Click to expand...
I clicked the link!! 

Plz halp meh ba givin' an internet!




My Consoles (as of 22nd November2015):

Voxel Studios' Very Merry GBATemp Hacking Carol

My exciting list of consoles.

Top Secret!

Top Secret #2

My exciting list of consoles.

My exciting list of consoles.

Voxel Studios' Very Merry GBATemp Hacking Carol


I also forgot to mention that I'm noob-friendly. PM me if you need assistance in anything 3DS, PSP, PS Vita, Wii, or vWii related! 
Voxel Studios, Today at 4:43 PM Report Top
#832 Like + Quote Reply
Page 42 of 42
< Prev 1 ← 37 38 39 40 41 42
Go to First Unread





Write your reply...


1 people currently viewing this thread
0 guests and 1 member
Share This Page


Home Forums > Other Discussions > The Edge of the Forum >





Home
Forums
Tutorials
Shoutbox
Reviews
Ask!
Blogs
Chatroom
Wiki
Downloads
ShopTemp

Jacklack3
Tempstyle DARK

Contact Us
Help
Home
Top
The Independent Video Game Community: 3DS, Gateway 3DS, NDS and R4, Wii, PSP, PS4, Xbox One and all the gaming universe">RSS

Terms and Rules
Forum software by XenForo™ ©2010-2015 XenForo Ltd.






Member Jacklack3 GBATemp's Ass Licker
Joined:
Oct 5, 2015
Messages:
231
Location:
@Cherry Pie's sex dungeon




Voxel Studios said: ↑
0/10, those teeth are still slightly crooked at the back! 
ikr!

Jacklack3's Signature






I MADE A NEW FORUM! ITS CALLED NINTENDOO! GO CHECK IT OUT! http://nintendoo.boards.net/
I MADE A NEW SOCIAL NETWORK!
http://eclipsesocial.boards.net/
Jacklack3, Nov 29, 2015 Edit Report Top
#822 + Quote Reply
Voxel Studios likes this.






Member WeedZ1985 Ra-nefer-ab
Joined:
Jan 13, 2015
Messages:
1,209
Location:
Aperture Laboratories




Test dees nutz

This is click bait 
My "Official" GBATemp list of elite members. Update 12.6.15
Warning: Spoilers inside!


WeedZ1985, Yesterday at 6:11 PM Report Top
#823 Like + Quote Reply






Member Lucar WHY ARE THERE SO MANY MAILS?
Joined:
Sep 12, 2015
Messages:
131
Location:
Archania

















I Am Going to test every possible thing [MEDIA=youtube]YHL_Bk60F_4[/MEDIA]t...8982/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872937Today at 3:49 PMhttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872937/report'][/URL]Reporthttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/page-42#header'][/URL]Top[/URL]
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872937#825http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872937/like'][/URL]Likehttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/reply?quote=5872937'][/URL]+ QuoteReply[/URL]


[*][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/voxel-studios.367536/





[/URL]
*Member[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/voxel-studios.367536/Voxel Studios[/URL]YOU CAN'T INSTALL CFW ON 9.3+!!!!!!!!*
Joined:

Jun 27, 2015
Messages:

[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/search/member?user_id=3675361,205[/URL]
Location:

A Wii U Master Archive Data file. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)




New
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/goto/post?id=5872937#post-5872937↑[/URL]
(Source: [URL]http://www.rpgmakervxace.net/user/45699-jackus/[/URL])
Warning: Spoilers inside! 

— Posts automatically merged - Please don't double post! — 

I killed it.
Too many spoilers killed it.
#RIPGBAtemp
Click to expand...
I clicked the link!! 

[URL]http://internetometer.com/give/45114





[/URL]
My Consoles (as of 22nd November2015): 
Voxel Studios' Very Merry GBATemp Hacking Carol 
*I also forgot to mention that I'm noob-friendly. PM me if you need assistance in anything 3DS, PSP, PS Vita, Wii, or vWii related! *
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/voxel-studios.367536/Voxel Studios[/URL], [URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872941Today at 3:51 PMhttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872941/report'][/URL]Reporthttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/page-42#header'][/URL]Top[/URL]
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872941#826http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872941/like'][/URL]Likehttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/reply?quote=5872941'][/URL]+ QuoteReply[/URL]


[*][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/jackus.370256/





[/URL]
*Member[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/jackus.370256/Jackus[/URL]RPG Developer*
Joined:

Aug 18, 2015
Messages:

[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/search/member?user_id=370256434[/URL]
Location:

UK, Wales, Some town no-one's ever heard of.




New
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/goto/post?id=5872941#post-5872941↑[/URL]
I clicked the link!! 
Gratz

[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/jackus.370256/Jackus[/URL], [URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872943Today at 3:51 PMhttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872943/report'][/URL]Reporthttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/page-42#header'][/URL]Top[/URL]
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872943#827http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872943/like'][/URL]Likehttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/reply?quote=5872943'][/URL]+ QuoteReply[/URL]
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/voxel-studios.367536/Voxel Studios[/URL] likes this.



Page 42 of 42
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-41< Prevhttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/'][/URL]1http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-37'][/URL]37http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-38'][/URL]38http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-39'][/URL]39http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-40'][/URL]40http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-41'][/URL]41http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-42'][/URL]42[/URL]
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872418Go to First Unread[/URL]
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/aqib-ali.372874/





[/URL]


[URL]http://gbatemp.net/Homehttp://gbatemp.net/forums/'][/URL]Forums[/URL]>[URL]http://gbatemp.net/categories/other-discussions.33/Other Discussions[/URL]>[URL]http://gbatemp.net/forums/the-edge-of-the-forum.8/The Edge of the Forum[/URL]>






























"Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience."
My Consoles
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]

Quotes![/LIST]


Jackus, Today at 4:33 PM Report Top
#829 Like + Quote Reply




* Member Cherry Pie Can Cause Diabetes *
Joined:
Mar 25, 2015
Messages:
1,349
Location:
Bakery




*New*


Be Generous by Giving Me an Internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






N3DS Friend Code: 2853-0441-4671
NNID: S4m_the_Sh4m
PM Me Yours If You Want to Add Me
Cherry Pie, Today at 4:36 PM Report Top
#830 Like + Quote Reply




* Member Jackus RPG Developer *
Joined:
Aug 18, 2015
Messages:
434
Location:
UK, Wales, Some town no-one's ever heard of.




*New*
Cherry Pie said: ↑



Quotes!


Jackus, Today at 4:40 PM Report Top
#831 Like + Quote Reply




* Member Voxel Studios YOU CAN'T INSTALL CFW ON 9.3+!!!!!!!! *
Joined:
Jun 27, 2015
Messages:
1,211
Location:
A Wii U Master Archive Data file. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)




*New*
"Owch!" said my web browser, as the spammy posts kicked his head in! 

Plz halp meh ba givin' an internet!



My Consoles (as of 22nd November2015):


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 27, 2015)

I wanted to see how this looked after I resized it


----------



## Seriel (Dec 31, 2015)

Home Forums > Other Discussions > The Edge of the Forum >
Unwatch Thread
Page 42 of 42
< Prev 1 ←  37 38 39 40 41 42
Go to First Unread
Oct 8, 2008
* TEST by Costello at 9:43 PM (42,709 Views / 5 Likes) 834 replies *




* Member Voxel Studios Gbatemp's eventual V.I.P. *
Joined:
Jun 27, 2015
Messages:
1,576




Jacklack3 said: ↑




Click to expand...
0/10, those teeth are still slightly crooked at the back! 

Go ahead... gimme an internet... see if I care...




I CCCCCAAAAAARRRRRREEE!!!!!!!!!!
My Consoles (as of 22nd November2015):


I also forgot to mention that I'm noob-friendly. PM me if you need assistance in anything 3DS, PSP, PS Vita, Wii, or vWii related! 
Voxel Studios, Nov 29, 2015 Report Top
#821 Like + Quote Reply


Buy Supercard DSTWO


— Posts automatically merged - Please don't double post! — 

I killed it.
Too many spoilers killed it.
#RIPGBAtemp

Quotes!

My exciting list of consoles.


— Posts automatically merged - Please don't double post! — 

I killed it.
Too many spoilers killed it.
#RIPGBAtemp
Click to expand...
I clicked the link!! 

Go ahead... gimme an internet... see if I care...




I CCCCCAAAAAARRRRRREEE!!!!!!!!!!
My Consoles (as of 22nd November2015):

My exciting list of consoles.

Top Secret!

Top Secret #2

My exciting list of consoles.

My exciting list of consoles.

Funny quotes for the soul






[RELEASE] Font Viewer/Tester
[RELEASE] Capture Card Alignment Tool 
[RELEASE] Nice meme! (smile please)
[RELEASE] 3DS Breaköut
[RELEASE] Gnop - a pong game where you control the ball
Jwiz33, Sunday at 12:27 AM Report Top
#835 Like + Quote Reply
Page 42 of 42
< Prev 1 ← 37 38 39 40 41 42
Go to First Unread





Write your reply...


1 people currently viewing this thread
0 guests and 1 member
Share This Page


Home Forums > Other Discussions > The Edge of the Forum >





Home
Forums
Tutorials
Shoutbox
Reviews
Ask!
Blogs
Chatroom
Wiki
Downloads
ShopTemp

Jackus
Tempstyle DARK

Contact Us
Help
Home
Top
The Independent Video Game Community: 3DS, Gateway 3DS, NDS and R4, Wii, PSP, PS4, Xbox One and all the gaming universe">RSS

Terms and Rules
Forum software by XenForo™ ©2010-2015 XenForo Ltd.






Member Jacklack3 GBATemp's Ass Licker
Joined:
Oct 6, 2015
Messages:
248
Location:
@Cherry Pie's sex dungeon




Voxel Studios said: ↑
0/10, those teeth are still slightly crooked at the back! 
ikr!

Jacklack3's Signature






I MADE A NEW FORUM! ITS CALLED NINTENDOO! GO CHECK IT OUT! http://nintendoo.boards.net/
I MADE A NEW SOCIAL NETWORK!
http://eclipsesocial.boards.net/
Jacklack3, Nov 29, 2015 Report Top
#822 Like + Quote Reply
Voxel Studios likes this.






Member WeedZ1985 Ra-nefer-ab
Joined:
Jan 13, 2015
Messages:
1,256
Location:
Aperture Laboratories




Test dees nutz

This is click bait 
My "Official" GBATemp list of elite members. Update 12.6.15
Warning: Spoilers inside!


WeedZ1985, Dec 18, 2015 Report Top
#823 Like + Quote Reply






Member Lucar WHY ARE THERE SO MANY MAILS?
Joined:
Sep 12, 2015
Messages:
167
Location:
Archania

















I Am Going to test every possible thing [MEDIA=youtube]YHL_Bk60F_4[/MEDIA]t...8982/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872937Today at 3:49 PMhttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872937/report'][/URL]Reporthttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/page-42#header'][/URL]Top[/URL]
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872937#825http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872937/like'][/URL]Likehttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/reply?quote=5872937'][/URL]+ QuoteReply[/URL]


[*][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/voxel-studios.367536/





[/URL]
*Member[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/voxel-studios.367536/Voxel Studios[/URL]YOU CAN'T INSTALL CFW ON 9.3+!!!!!!!!*
Joined:

Jun 27, 2015
Messages:

[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/search/member?user_id=3675361,205[/URL]
Location:

A Wii U Master Archive Data file. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)




New
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/goto/post?id=5872937#post-5872937↑[/URL]
(Source: [URL]http://www.rpgmakervxace.net/user/45699-jackus/[/URL])
Warning: Spoilers inside! 

— Posts automatically merged - Please don't double post! — 

I killed it.
Too many spoilers killed it.
#RIPGBAtemp
Click to expand...
I clicked the link!! 

[URL]http://internetometer.com/give/45114





[/URL]
My Consoles (as of 22nd November2015): 
Voxel Studios' Very Merry GBATemp Hacking Carol 
*I also forgot to mention that I'm noob-friendly. PM me if you need assistance in anything 3DS, PSP, PS Vita, Wii, or vWii related! *
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/voxel-studios.367536/Voxel Studios[/URL], [URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872941Today at 3:51 PMhttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872941/report'][/URL]Reporthttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/page-42#header'][/URL]Top[/URL]
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872941#826http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872941/like'][/URL]Likehttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/reply?quote=5872941'][/URL]+ QuoteReply[/URL]


[*][URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/jackus.370256/





[/URL]
*Member[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/jackus.370256/Jackus[/URL]RPG Developer*
Joined:

Aug 18, 2015
Messages:

[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/search/member?user_id=370256434[/URL]
Location:

UK, Wales, Some town no-one's ever heard of.




New
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/goto/post?id=5872941#post-5872941↑[/URL]
I clicked the link!! 
Gratz

[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/jackus.370256/Jackus[/URL], [URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872943Today at 3:51 PMhttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872943/report'][/URL]Reporthttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/page-42#header'][/URL]Top[/URL]
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872943#827http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872943/like'][/URL]Likehttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/reply?quote=5872943'][/URL]+ QuoteReply[/URL]
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/voxel-studios.367536/Voxel Studios[/URL] likes this.



Page 42 of 42
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-41< Prevhttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/'][/URL]1http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-37'][/URL]37http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-38'][/URL]38http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-39'][/URL]39http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-40'][/URL]40http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-41'][/URL]41http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-42'][/URL]42[/URL]
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/page-42#post-5872418Go to First Unread[/URL]
[URL]http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/members/aqib-ali.372874/





[/URL]


[URL]http://gbatemp.net/Homehttp://gbatemp.net/forums/'][/URL]Forums[/URL]>[URL]http://gbatemp.net/categories/other-discussions.33/Other Discussions[/URL]>[URL]http://gbatemp.net/forums/the-edge-of-the-forum.8/The Edge of the Forum[/URL]>






























"Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience."
My Consoles
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]

Quotes![/LIST]


Jackus, Dec 19, 2015 Edit Report Top
#829 + Quote Reply




* Member Cherry Pie Can Cause Diabetes *
Joined:
Mar 26, 2015
Messages:
1,358
Location:
Bakery






Be Generous by Giving Me an Internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






N3DS Friend Code: 2853-0441-4671
NNID: S4m_the_Sh4m
PM Me Yours If You Want to Add Me
Cherry Pie, Dec 19, 2015 Report Top
#830 Like + Quote Reply




* Member Jackus RPG Developer *
Joined:
Aug 18, 2015
Messages:
568
Location:
UK, Wales




Cherry Pie said: ↑



Quotes!


Jackus, Dec 19, 2015 Edit Report Top
#831 + Quote Reply




* Member Voxel Studios Gbatemp's eventual V.I.P. *
Joined:
Jun 27, 2015
Messages:
1,576




"Owch!" said my web browser, as the spammy posts kicked his head in! 

Go ahead... gimme an internet... see if I care...



I CCCCCAAAAAARRRRRREEE!!!!!!!!!!
My Consoles (as of 22nd November2015):


*I also forgot to mention that I'm noob-friendly. PM me if you need assistance in anything 3DS, PSP, PS Vita, Wii, or vWii related! *
Voxel Studios, Dec 19, 2015 Report Top
#832 Like + Quote Reply




* Member Jacklack3 GBATemp's Ass Licker *
Joined:
Oct 6, 2015
Messages:
248
Location:
@Cherry Pie's sex dungeon




*New*
Home Forums > Other Discussions > The Edge of the Forum >
Unwatch Thread
Page 42 of 42
< Prev 1 ← 37 38 39 40 41 42
Go to First Unread
Oct 8, 2008
* TEST by Costello at 4:43 PM (42,359 Views / 5 Likes) 831 replies *



* Member Voxel Studios YOU CAN'T INSTALL CFW ON 9.3+!!!!!!!! *
Joined:
Jun 27, 2015
Messages:
1,211
Location:
A Wii U Master Archive Data file. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)




Jacklack3 said: ↑




Click to expand...
0/10, those teeth are still slightly crooked at the back! 

Plz halp meh ba givin' an internet!




My Consoles (as of 22nd November2015):

Voxel Studios' Very Merry GBATemp Hacking Carol

I also forgot to mention that I'm noob-friendly. PM me if you need assistance in anything 3DS, PSP, PS Vita, Wii, or vWii related! 
Voxel Studios, Nov 29, 2015 Report Top
#821 Like + Quote Reply


NDS-Card.com - GBAtemp's #1 Sponsor


— Posts automatically merged - Please don't double post! — 

I killed it.
Too many spoilers killed it.
#RIPGBAtemp

Quotes!

My exciting list of consoles.


— Posts automatically merged - Please don't double post! — 

I killed it.
Too many spoilers killed it.
#RIPGBAtemp
Click to expand...
I clicked the link!! 

Plz halp meh ba givin' an internet!




My Consoles (as of 22nd November2015):

Voxel Studios' Very Merry GBATemp Hacking Carol

My exciting list of consoles.

Top Secret!

Top Secret #2

My exciting list of consoles.

My exciting list of consoles.

Voxel Studios' Very Merry GBATemp Hacking Carol

I also forgot to mention that I'm noob-friendly. PM me if you need assistance in anything 3DS, PSP, PS Vita, Wii, or vWii related! 
Voxel Studios, Today at 4:43 PM Report Top
#832 Like + Quote Reply
Page 42 of 42
< Prev 1 ← 37 38 39 40 41 42
Go to First Unread





Write your reply...


1 people currently viewing this thread
0 guests and 1 member
Share This Page


Home Forums > Other Discussions > The Edge of the Forum >




Home
Forums
Tutorials
Shoutbox
Reviews
Ask!
Blogs
Chatroom
Wiki
Downloads
ShopTemp

Jacklack3
Tempstyle DARK
Contact Us
Help
Home
Top
The Independent Video Game Community: 3DS, Gateway 3DS, NDS and R4, Wii, PSP, PS4, Xbox One and all the gaming universe">RSS

Terms and Rules
Forum software by XenForo™ ©2010-2015 XenForo Ltd.





Member Jacklack3 GBATemp's Ass Licker
Joined:
Oct 5, 2015
Messages:
231
Location:
@Cherry Pie's sex dungeon




Voxel Studios said: ↑
0/10, those teeth are still slightly crooked at the back! 
ikr!

Jacklack3's Signature






I MADE A NEW FORUM! ITS CALLED NINTENDOO! GO CHECK IT OUT! http://nintendoo.boards.net/
I MADE A NEW SOCIAL NETWORK!
http://eclipsesocial.boards.net/
Jacklack3, Nov 29, 2015 Edit Report Top
#822 + Quote Reply
Voxel Studios likes this.






Member WeedZ1985 Ra-nefer-ab
Joined:
Jan 13, 2015
Messages:
1,209
Location:
Aperture Laboratories




Test dees nutz

This is click bait 
My "Official" GBATemp list of elite members. Update 12.6.15
Warning: Spoilers inside!


WeedZ1985, Yesterday at 6:11 PM Report Top
#823 Like + Quote Reply






Member Lucar WHY ARE THERE SO MANY MAILS?
Joined:
Sep 12, 2015
Messages:
131
Location:
Archania

















I Am Going to test every possible thing Today at 3:49 PMhttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872937/report'][/URL]Reporthttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/page-42#header'][/URL]Top[/URL]
#825http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872937/like'][/URL]Likehttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/reply?quote=5872937'][/URL]+ QuoteReply[/URL]








[/URL]
*MemberVoxel Studios[/URL]YOU CAN'T INSTALL CFW ON 9.3+!!!!!!!!*
Joined:

Jun 27, 2015
Messages:

1,205[/URL]
Location:

A Wii U Master Archive Data file. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)




New
↑[/URL]
(Source: [URL]http://www.rpgmakervxace.net/user/45699-jackus/[/URL])
Warning: Spoilers inside! 

— Posts automatically merged - Please don't double post! — 

I killed it.
Too many spoilers killed it.
#RIPGBAtemp
Click to expand...
I clicked the link!! 






[/URL]
My Consoles (as of 22nd November2015): 
Voxel Studios' Very Merry GBATemp Hacking Carol 
*I also forgot to mention that I'm noob-friendly. PM me if you need assistance in anything 3DS, PSP, PS Vita, Wii, or vWii related! *
Voxel Studios[/URL], Today at 3:51 PMhttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872941/report'][/URL]Reporthttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/page-42#header'][/URL]Top[/URL]
#826http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872941/like'][/URL]Likehttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/reply?quote=5872941'][/URL]+ QuoteReply[/URL]








[/URL]
*MemberJackus[/URL]RPG Developer*
Joined:

Aug 18, 2015
Messages:

434[/URL]
Location:

UK, Wales, Some town no-one's ever heard of.




New
↑[/URL]
I clicked the link!! 
Gratz

Jackus[/URL], Today at 3:51 PMhttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872943/report'][/URL]Reporthttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/page-42#header'][/URL]Top[/URL]
#827http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/posts/5872943/like'][/URL]Likehttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/reply?quote=5872943'][/URL]+ QuoteReply[/URL]
Voxel Studios[/URL] likes this.


Page 42 of 42
< Prevhttp://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/'][/URL]1http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-37'][/URL]37http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-38'][/URL]38http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-39'][/URL]39http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-40'][/URL]40http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-41'][/URL]41http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/threads/test.108982/page-42'][/URL]42[/URL]
Go to First Unread[/URL]





[/URL]

Homehttp://gbatemp.net/forums/'][/URL]Forums[/URL]>Other Discussions[/URL]>The Edge of the Forum[/URL]>

















"Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience."
My Consoles
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[/LIST]

Quotes![/LIST]


Jackus, Today at 4:33 PM Report Top
#829 Like + Quote Reply




* Member Cherry Pie Can Cause Diabetes *
Joined:
Mar 25, 2015
Messages:
1,349
Location:
Bakery




*New*


Be Generous by Giving Me an Internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






N3DS Friend Code: 2853-0441-4671
NNID: S4m_the_Sh4m
PM Me Yours If You Want to Add Me
Cherry Pie, Today at 4:36 PM Report Top
#830 Like + Quote Reply




* Member Jackus RPG Developer *
Joined:
Aug 18, 2015
Messages:
434
Location:
UK, Wales, Some town no-one's ever heard of.




*New*
Cherry Pie said: ↑



Quotes!


Jackus, Today at 4:40 PM Report Top
#831 Like + Quote Reply




* Member Voxel Studios YOU CAN'T INSTALL CFW ON 9.3+!!!!!!!! *
Joined:
Jun 27, 2015
Messages:
1,211
Location:
A Wii U Master Archive Data file. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)




*New*
"Owch!" said my web browser, as the spammy posts kicked his head in! 

Plz halp meh ba givin' an internet!



My Consoles (as of 22nd November2015):

Jacklack3's Signature[/LIST]





I MADE A NEW FORUM! ITS CALLED NINTENDOO! GO CHECK IT OUT! http://nintendoo.boards.net/
I MADE A NEW SOCIAL NETWORK!
http://eclipsesocial.boards.net/
Jacklack3, Dec 19, 2015 Report Top
#833 Like + Quote Reply




* Member Petraplexity hrthforce is 3spooky5me *
Joined:
Sep 5, 2015
Messages:
105
Location:
between two lovely titties(tm)




*New*





*Reasons to get a N3DS:*
1. Homebrew
2. uhh...
Crap and Stuff


Petraplexity, Dec 23, 2015 Report Top
#834 Like + Quote Reply




* Suspended Jwiz33 △ *
Joined:
Jun 5, 2014
Messages:
2,648
Location:
in the illuminati headquar—I have said too much!




*New*




I wanted to see how this looked after I resized it 

Nintendo Systems


----------



## zoogie (Dec 31, 2015)

This is the Edge of the Edge of the Forum. 


Spoiler


----------



## s3r1alpari4h (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't see my sig


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 5, 2016)

gbatemp.net/anime


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 5, 2016)

Bortz said:


> gbatemp.net/anime


Nice one mate. I actually fell for it.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Nice one mate. I actually fell for it.


HAHAHAH competely unintentional, I promise. I was a joke for that burning desire kid.


----------



## Conn0r (Jan 10, 2016)

Test


----------



## SomeGamer (Jan 13, 2016)

Spoiler



*￼￼￼￼*


> _*
> ￼C L I C K B A I T￼￼￼*_


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 16, 2016)

done with that


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2016)

Defying the laws of automatic stuff!!!!

:)
:D
:(
http://example.com
[IMG][/IMG]


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jan 16, 2016)

kekeee


Spoiler: no opem



u ded


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 16, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Defying the laws of automatic stuff!!!!
> 
> :)
> :D
> ...




```
[plain]:)[/plain]
[plain]:D[/plain]
[plain]:([/plain]
[plain]http://example.com[/plain]
[plain][IMG][/IMG][/plain]
```


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> ```
> [plain]:)[/plain]
> [plain]:D[/plain]
> [plain]:([/plain]
> ...





http://example.com






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

wait- it didn't make the broken image symbol!


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jan 20, 2016)

mmmmmtestmmmmm


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2016)

> TEST


----------



## epicmartin7 (Jan 29, 2016)

lelz


----------



## FEAR_1337 (Feb 2, 2016)

["mid-kid, post: 6039766, member: 311583"]
TEST

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Testing again


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 2, 2016)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



TEST


----------



## TrashyClassy (Feb 3, 2016)

```
Sum she.
```



> Im an idiot


kek


Spoiler: DramaAlert



die



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler






Spoiler



[SPOILER]





[/SPOILER]


----------



## TrashyClassy (Feb 4, 2016)

signature test


----------



## epicmartin7 (Feb 8, 2016)

lelz


----------



## iAqua (Feb 10, 2016)

Testerino.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 12, 2016)

test


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 12, 2016)

test2


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 12, 2016)

y u no automerge


----------



## iAqua (Feb 12, 2016)

Was that an automerge test?


----------



## Fatih120 (Feb 12, 2016)

Ylmao


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Seriel (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Seriel (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## epicmartin7 (Feb 29, 2016)

TESTING


----------



## Touko White (Feb 29, 2016)

4.3e


----------



## epicmartin7 (Mar 1, 2016)

TEST


----------



## Seriel (Mar 8, 2016)

* Where are the knives.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 8, 2016)

*I love Cammy White*
_I love Cammy White_
I LOVE CAMMY WHITE
6th January 1974
CANNON SPIKE
Super Street Fighter II: The New Challengers
http://cammyfan.com/
Chun-Li my arse, Cammy is better much more !!​
Cannon Drill
Spiral Arrow

Cammy
Everything else








> Those that say Cammy is crap, go throw yourself under a bus.





Spoiler: CAMMY!









 Ikuy is cute 

















Just to say I'm supposed to be taking a break from the EOF, but I decided to make this as a test  post. ~Cammy


----------



## Attacker3 (Mar 8, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> *I love Cammy White*
> _I love Cammy White_
> I LOVE CAMMY WHITE
> 6th January 1974
> ...




Cammy is crap


----------



## Touko White (Mar 8, 2016)

You know there is an instant ticket to getting Cannon Spiked when you say it.
Plus please throw yourself under a bus, you do this, because I'm the poster? Only Cammy fan on the board, I can say?


----------



## Attacker3 (Mar 8, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> You know there is an instant ticket to getting Cannon Spiked when you say it.



Just give me this guy and I will beat you in any fighting game.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm not that great at fighting games at all, I just play them because they're fun, not because I have any skill at them.


----------



## Attacker3 (Mar 8, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> I'm not that great at fighting games at all, I just play them because they're fun, not because I have any skill at them.



fucking casual. Meet #13 on Marvel vs Capcom worldwide.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 8, 2016)

But, why is Cammy, you said crap?
Interesting to see how I've mentioned her in around 30 posts, and she has only been mentioned around ten previous times since the beginning of this site.


----------



## Attacker3 (Mar 8, 2016)

"Those that say Cammy is crap, go throw yourself under a bus."

only for the keks man


----------



## Touko White (Mar 8, 2016)

Okay 
I have people at school most don't liked her, either. I'm rather alone, there's probably not few many this much Cammy fans across this world like me?
(whatever the fuck I meant by that)


----------



## Seriel (Mar 8, 2016)

Am I the only person who has never heard of this "Cammy" person?


----------



## Attacker3 (Mar 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Am I the only person who has never heard of this "Cammy" person?



I only just figured out who she was. She is a street fighter character.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 8, 2016)

The best SF character of course <3
just imagine my dating site profile, though


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2016)

Stupid white background on my avy! >.>


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 9, 2016)

Spoiler:  test



test


----------



## iAqua (Mar 10, 2016)

Test


----------



## Manuel9181 (Mar 10, 2016)

Here


----------



## KytuzuEX (Mar 15, 2016)

.


----------



## Luglige (Mar 17, 2016)

KytuzuEX said:


> .


Much test
Much dot


----------



## rw-r-r_0644 (Mar 21, 2016)

Test


Spoiler: Test






Spoiler: Test






Spoiler: Test






Spoiler: Test






Spoiler: Test



Hidden text inside a lot of spoilers


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 21, 2016)

wii U


----------



## 7iven8Nine (Mar 23, 2016)

hi


Spoiler



Bye


Mods can delete this. Had to test out how to make a spoiler thing.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 23, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/


----------



## 7iven8Nine (Mar 23, 2016)

Whoops.


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 26, 2016)

Testing my signature


----------



## epicmartin7 (Mar 26, 2016)

pie


----------



## Touko White (Mar 26, 2016)

when custom characters are possible you know the first thing I will request


----------



## TrashyClassy (Mar 27, 2016)

f


----------



## Touko White (Mar 27, 2016)

u


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> u


900th post in this thread!
Also, V.


----------



## joyoshi (Mar 28, 2016)

Testicle


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Testing new icon friend made me use. It is ok


----------



## Seriel (Mar 29, 2016)

legit test lolol


----------



## epicmartin7 (Apr 3, 2016)

TEST


----------



## epicmartin7 (Apr 9, 2016)

TEST


----------



## epicmartin7 (Apr 9, 2016)

TEST


----------



## ac3ds (Apr 11, 2016)

TEST


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 11, 2016)

[bandcamp width=100% height=120 album=2331288115 size=large bgcol=ffffff linkcol=0687f5 tracklist=false artwork=small]


----------



## ihaveahax (Apr 13, 2016)

_done_


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 14, 2016)

( o Y o )


----------



## nxwing (Apr 14, 2016)

Testing out the improved sig


----------



## XRaTiX (Apr 19, 2016)

Test


----------



## QuarkTheAwesome (Apr 20, 2016)

Test? I suppose.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 20, 2016)

QuarkTheAwesome said:


> Test? I suppose.


By having a hundred posts, you'll no longer be a newcomer


----------



## QuarkTheAwesome (Apr 20, 2016)

nxwing said:


> By having a hundred posts, you'll no longer be a newcomer



I know, I know, but still...

Also:




That's a thing.


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 30, 2016)

Testing my twitch sig


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

Testing my Internets button

Feel free to help


----------



## smileyhead (May 5, 2016)




----------



## smileyhead (May 7, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## epicmartin7 (May 9, 2016)

TEST


----------



## smileyhead (May 12, 2016)

Don't mind me. Just testing.


----------



## iAqua (May 12, 2016)

testing 123 testing.


----------



## Luglige (May 15, 2016)

HEW HEW HEW HEW HEW


----------



## TrashyClassy (May 15, 2016)

my sig


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)

Just wanted to see my new signature :3


----------



## Feeling it! (May 16, 2016)

it all works normal and great


----------



## PTKickass (May 17, 2016)

Testing my lame sig...


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2016)

testing™ my™ new™ ram™
i™ had™ 4™ gb™ but™ now™ i™ have™ 8™ gb™
™™™

™
™™
™™™
™™™™
™™™™™
™™™™™™
™™™™™™™   ™™™™™™™™™™™™​™™™™™™​™™™™™​™™™™​™™™​™™​™


----------



## smileyhead (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2016)

Jon 'JonTron' Jafari said:
			
		

> Suzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Jon 'JonTron' Jafari said:
			
		

> Suzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Fuck all of you guys, I'mma make a video so I can release it in 2018.[/QUOTE]


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2016)

Here have some free pron [REDACTED]


----------



## BORTZ (May 24, 2016)

In loving memory of Densetsu


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 25, 2016)

testing post #934


----------



## epicmartin7 (May 29, 2016)

TEST


----------



## Touko White (May 29, 2016)

Touko is testing shit here.
She seems a bit -__-.


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2016)

TEST


----------



## Touko White (May 29, 2016)

but normal testing is boring
test more than 'TEST'

-touko


----------



## Luglige (Jun 4, 2016)

Flicken test.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 10, 2016)

testing a bbcode




[img=1920x1080]https://media.giphy.com/media/ToMjGpMtRJfbkqndyxO/giphy.gif[/img]

looks like resize bbcode doesnt works on gbatemp


----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 10, 2016)

Ayy.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 10, 2016)

TEST


----------



## Ricken (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2016)

Spoiler: bananas


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

[imgs][/imgs] works on my forum.


----------



## Nyap (Jun 15, 2016)

tast


----------



## zoogie (Jun 16, 2016)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



zoogie said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


lol


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 20, 2016)

Testing my internet speed!






So must faster!!!


----------



## iAqua (Jun 20, 2016)

AsPika2219 said:


> Testing my internet speed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





#1Upped


----------



## mgrev (Jun 24, 2016)

is my sig too big or smthin?


----------



## ihaveahax (Jun 24, 2016)

mgrev said:


> is my sig too big or smthin?


yes it's pretty big


----------



## mgrev (Jun 24, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> yes it's pretty big


i think the image res is higher than the limit. brb resizing

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Better now @ihaveamac ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

fuck what did i do now?


----------



## testerfan (Jun 24, 2016)

cool


----------



## Ricken (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Seriel (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Seriel (Jul 3, 2016)

test

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

second post merge pls

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jackus said:


> test
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> second post merge pls


i just quoted myself

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jackus said:


> test
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


--------------------- MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Ericzander (Jul 8, 2016)

Don't worry guys, this is just a test.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2016)

it's like this k?


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> it's like this k?


oh snap i never actually knew how to do that but by quoting your post i can see it's code now.

Thanks!


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 8, 2016)

size test

size test


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 12, 2016)

ส์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์

Asshole letter test


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 13, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> ส์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์
> 
> Asshole letter test


Would you like to translate this page?


----------



## proflayton123 (Jul 13, 2016)

Testing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 14, 2016)

proflayton123 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pip'


----------



## Seriel (Jul 16, 2016)

-snip-
All testing done. Deleted to maintain anonymity :^)


----------



## olec04 (Jul 22, 2016)

test


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2016)

Testing...

Aaaaand testing again...

*Oh man, I'm loving this! *


----------



## Seriel (Aug 4, 2016)

I dare you to quote this post. Go on.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2016)

Jackus said:


> I dare you to quote this post. Go on.


So if I put the text back in, does it count as a misquote?


----------



## Seriel (Aug 4, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> So if I put the text back in, does it count as a misquote?


SHIT.


----------



## jsck (Aug 13, 2016)

.


----------



## MarcelFTW (Aug 26, 2016)

Testing how many likes i'll get for posting shitty memes(veri dank)


----------



## DavidRO99 (Aug 29, 2016)

:yaypsvita:
:yayvita:

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DavidRO99 said:


> :yaypsvita:
> :yayvita:


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2016)

It’s the Nutshack! (Yee, yee)

It’s the Nutshack! (What he say?)

It’s the Nutshack! (Oh, yes! Yeeeah)

It’s the Nutshack! (Hey, I got the Nutshack!)

It’s the Nutshack! (‘The fuck you say, boyee?)

It’s the Nutshack! (It’s the Nutshack!)

It’s the Nutshack! (It’s the Nutshack!)

It’s the Nutshack! (It’s the Nutshack…)

It’s the Nutshack! (Hey!)

It’s the Nutshack! (Piece a’ nuts!)

It’s the Nutshack! (Whoooa!)

It’s the Nutshack!

Hoo-ugh!

Phil’s from the stone, Jack’s from the pier,

Horatio or Horat so beer!

Tito Dick “Dickman”, baby!

He hates Phil and loves the ladies.

Jack’s cool-ass lazy, he’s still learnin’.

Number one Cherry Pie, still a virgin.

Chita, meet da freak of da weekah!

Phil’s homegirl that Jack wanna keep her,

But that’s not happenin’, either!

Shakin’ like a seizure, hold up, boys

and spark this, take a breather.

With that reefer in my lungs,

I got grapes, what you watchin’, son?

It’s the Nutshack! (Yah!)

It’s the Nutshack! (AAAAARRRGH!)

It’s the Nutshack!

It’s the Nutshack!


----------



## dead_guy (Aug 30, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> It’s the Nutshack! (Yee, yee)
> 
> It’s the Nutshack! (What he say?)
> 
> ...


i love nutshack


----------



## Touko White (Sep 2, 2016)

all your ban are belong to me


----------



## Davidosky99 (Sep 2, 2016)

t̡͎͙͔̲̬ͯ̍̎͛ͪ̍̂͌͒̋̔ͯͤë͖̫͕͇̱́̌̊ͦͩͧͨ̒ͧ͛̉́͢͠ͅş̷͉̤̫̦̘̻̫͔̣̗ͦ̈̂͋ͩ̓ͧ̉̃̊̓̋̀̆̎̔̇͘͜tͪ̈̑̄̽̒̈́́̈̂ͮ̓͏̴̕҉̮͈̞̙͍͙̼̦̘̣̦̞̪


----------



## Touko White (Sep 2, 2016)

How you even do that?


----------



## Davidosky99 (Sep 2, 2016)

Touko White said:


> How you even do that?


It's zalgo text
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6579844/how-does-zalgo-text-work
https://eeemo.net/


----------



## Touko White (Sep 2, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> It's zalgo text
> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6579844/how-does-zalgo-text-work
> https://eeemo.net/


Ah, thanks for that.


----------



## Ricken (Sep 3, 2016)

I hope I remember how to do this


----------



## Jacklack3 (Sep 3, 2016)

Ricken said:


> I hope I remember how to do this


thanks for lettin me know how to do this


----------



## Touko White (Sep 3, 2016)

Can we embed Flash video into the page? We have it on my board. As well as HTML5 video/audio.

(well, we don't have audio, but I want to implement it)


----------



## Davidosky99 (Sep 3, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Can we embed Flash video into the page? We have it on my board. As well as HTML5 video/audio.
> 
> (well, we don't have audio, but I want to implement it)


No?


----------



## Touko White (Sep 3, 2016)

Actually, the exploits in both Flash and HTML5 make me reconsider that suggestion.


----------



## Seriel (Sep 3, 2016)

Some forum softwares let you use html but its always reserved for Staff because that could be exploited so easily.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 3, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Some forum softwares let you use html but its always reserved for Staff because that could be exploited so easily.


Mine does, as well as CSS, for normal users, so they can style their posts specifically for the most part. But some things are filtered.


----------



## Seriel (Sep 3, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Mine does, as well as CSS, for normal users, so they can style their posts specifically for the most part. But some things are filtered.


As long as you filter it in a way that absolutely definetly cannot be exploited, then sure.
Just be aware that most restrictions can be broken out of if you're clever.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2016)

DavidRO99 said:


> :yaypsvita:
> :yayvita:


----------



## Touko White (Sep 3, 2016)

Jackus said:


> As long as you filter it in a way that absolutely definetly cannot be exploited, then sure.
> Just be aware that most restrictions can be broken out of if you're clever.


HTML filters out iframe, not sure about anything else but the software is pretty secure.


----------



## Seriel (Sep 3, 2016)

Touko White said:


> HTML filters out iframe, not sure about anything else but the software is pretty secure.


What about <script> tags


----------



## Touko White (Sep 3, 2016)

Jackus said:


> What about <script> tags


Yeah, they're filtered. So are HTML comments.
Repo's here for what software we use: github.com/ABXD/ABXD

Though we made other changes in a separate one.


----------



## DavidRO99 (Sep 3, 2016)

Voxel said:


>


----------



## Hking0036 (Sep 5, 2016)

Spoiler: spoiler



aaa


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 6, 2016)

I just took a dump


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh wow he's looking at me, *faints*...


----------



## Thunder Kai (Sep 15, 2016)

Test


----------



## Davidosky99 (Sep 19, 2016)

They BEN U


----------



## QuarkTheAwesome (Sep 21, 2016)

QuarkTheAwesome said:


> Test? I suppose.


Further testing is required before I go and make a fool of myself ;D


----------



## xtheman (Sep 23, 2016)

My avatar is looking great!


----------



## xtheman (Sep 23, 2016)

1000th reply.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 24, 2016)

i am not dead.


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 25, 2016)

```
# make the game directory
$ mkdir game && cd game
```


----------



## migles (Sep 25, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> ```
> # make the game directory
> $ mkdir game && cd game
> ```


you don't need that on windows10


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 25, 2016)

migles said:


> you don't need that on windows10


I'm not using windows 10


----------



## migles (Sep 25, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> I'm not using windows 10


i know i know, you have a mac...
just informing you on windows 10 you don't need to use commands to make a directory, it's actually more difficult to use commands than the nice gui windows 10 provides


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 25, 2016)

migles said:


> i know i know, you have a mac...
> just informing you on windows 10 you don't need to use commands to make a directory, it's actually more difficult to use commands than the nice gui windows 10 provides


easier to use cmd/terminal when you're using a bunch of other commands at the same time too. keeping hands on the keyboard, than moving to create a folder with the mouse.


----------



## migles (Sep 25, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> easier to use cmd/terminal when you're using a bunch of other commands at the same time too. keeping hands on the keyboard, than moving to create a folder with the mouse.


your avatar expression really makes the comment


----------



## ihaveahax (Oct 9, 2016)

```
# make the game directory
$ mkdir game && cd game

# extract the individual parts of the container
$ 3dstool -xvtf cxi ../game.0000.00000004 --header ncch.0.bin --exh exh.0.bin --logo logo.0.bin --plain plain.0.bin --exefs exefs.0.bin --romfs romfs.0.bin

# extract the exefs (just for banner/icon edits)
$ 3dstool -xvtf exefs exefs.0.bin --exefs-dir exefs.0 --header exefshdr.0.bin

# extract the romfs
$ 3dstool -xvtf romfs romfs.bin --romfs-dir romfs.0
```


----------



## proflayton123 (Oct 9, 2016)

Shrimp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 9, 2016)

proflayton123 said:


> Shrimp


*Ika-Chan intensifies*


----------



## proflayton123 (Oct 9, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> *Ika-Chan intensifies*



ㅋㅋ☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 10, 2016)

```
Test
```


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 12, 2016)

Testing my sig! Should be both Tempstyle Default and Tempstyle Dark friendly


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 18, 2016)

an actual test


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 18, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Testing my sig! Should be both Tempstyle Default and Tempstyle Dark friendly
> 
> 
> View attachment 65767 View attachment 65768


Why would you have a sig like that? Its cringey and inappropriate. Am I missing something, what are you trying to achieve with it?


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 18, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> Why would you have a sig like that? Its cringey and inappropriate. Am I missing something, what are you trying to achieve with it?


Make people cringe, actually.

So if you say it is, then I achieved what I tried to do.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 18, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Make people cringe, actually.
> 
> So if you say it is, then I achieved what I tried to do.


Well done with your "achievement", I will continue being highly unimpressed with that sig in that case.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 18, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> Well done with your "achievement", I will continue being highly unimpressed with that sig in that case.


Thank you, you are a very kind man.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2016)

Where did the "I will not let you children poison GBAtemp in this way" quote come from? I've always been wondering


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 18, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> Where did the "I will not let you children poison GBAtemp in this way" quote come from? I've always been wondering


https://gbatemp.net/threads/custom-home-theme.407430/page-9
last post

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@Deck of Noobs You even liked it, goddamit.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/custom-home-theme.407430/page-9
> last post
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Sometimes I forget things, lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 25, 2016)

████████████████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████
████████████████████
████████████████████████
██████████████████████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████████████████████████████​


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

I have deleted whatever was in this post. Nothing interesting was here. I wonder if staff can read previous edits?


----------



## Anthropomorphed (Nov 7, 2016)

shuush


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## TheProxyOne (Nov 16, 2016)

haha

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

test2 i need into pm so I test your test


----------



## Exavold (Nov 17, 2016)

*(RESERVED)*















_Will finish sig. soon enough _

*(RESERVED)*​


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2016)

█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▒▓▒▓▓▓▒▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▒▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒███████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████▓▓▒▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒████████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███████████████▓▓▓█▓█▓█▓███████▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓████████▓▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓██████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█████▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███████▓█▓▓▓█▓███████▓▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒█████▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓███████████▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███████▓█████▓███████▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓████▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓█████████████▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓█▓▓▒▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█████████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓█▓▓▓▓▓████████████▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓███▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓▓▓▓▓██▓▒▒▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓█████▓█████▓▓▓▓▓███▓█▓▓▓█▓█████▓██████▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓████▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▒▒▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▒▓██▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▒▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓█▓█▓████▓░░▒██████▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████▓▓▒▓██▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▒▒▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▒▒▓██▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓██▓▓▒▒▓███▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓█▓█████▓░░░▒█████▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████▓▒▓████▓▓█▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓█▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▒▒▓██▓▓▒▒▒▓▒▓▓▓██▓▓▒▓████▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓██████▒░░░░▒█████▒░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████▓▒▓████▓▒▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▒▓█▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓██▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▓██▓▒▒▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓███▓███████░░░░░░▒████▓░░░░░░░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░████▓▒▓▓█▓███▓▒▓█▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▒▓█▓▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓██▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓██▓▒▓████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓█████▓░░░░░░▒▓███▓░░░░░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░████▓▒▓█▓▓▓▓█▓▒▒█▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓███▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▒▓▓█▓▒▓█████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓███▓██████░░░░░░░░▒▓██▓░░░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓███▓▒▓█▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▓█▓▓█▓▓▓█▓▓▒▓▓█▓▓▓█▒▒▓██▓▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█▓▓▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓█▓▓██▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▒▒█████▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓██▓█▓▓▓▓██▓█▓████░░░░░░░░░░▒██▓░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒██▓▓▒▓█▓▒▓█▓▓▓▒▒▓█▓▓██▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓██▒▒▓██▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓█████▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓██████▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓████▒░░░░░░░░░░▒██▒▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░██▓▓▒▓██▓▒▓█▓▓▓▒▒▓█▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▒▓▓▓▒▒██▒▒▓███▓▓▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓████▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓█████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓██▓▓▓▓█▓█▓▓████▒░░░░░░░░░░▒▓▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓██▓▒▓██▓▓▒▓█▒▓▓▒▒▒█▓▓██▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▒▒█▓▒▒▒███▓▓▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▓██▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓███▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓███▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█████▓▓▓█▓█▓█▓███▓░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒██▓▒▓▓██▓▒▓██▒▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓█▓▓▒▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▒▓█▓▒▓█▓▒▒▓▓▓██▓▓█▓▓▓▒▒▒▒██▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▓███▓▓▒▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▒▒▓███▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓███▓▓▓█▓█▓█▓████▓░░░░░░░░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░██▓▒▓████▓▒▒█▓▒▓█▒▒▒▓▓▓██▓▒▓▓▒▓▒▒██▒▒█▓▒▒██▓▒▓▓▓███▓▓▓██▓▓▒▒██▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▒███▓▒▓▓▓▓▒▓▒▓▒▓████▓█▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓███▓▓▓█▓█▓███████▒░░░░░░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓██▒▓▓█▓██▓▒▓█▓▒██▓▒▒▒▓▓█▓▓▒▒▓▓▒▓▒▓██▓▓▓▓▒▒██▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓██▓▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▒▓██▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▓████▓███▓▓▓▓▓███▓███▓▓▓███▓▓▓█████▓░░░░░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒██▓▒▓█▓███▓▒▓█▓▓██▓▒▒▒▓▓██▓▓▒▓▓▒▒▓▒▒▓█▓▓▓▓▒▒▓█▓▓▓▓██▓█▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓██▓▒▓▒▓██▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▒▓█▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▓████▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓███▓▓▓█▓█▓█▓█▓████░░░░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░░██▓▓▓█▓▓▓██▓▒▓████▓█▒▓▓▒▓██▓▒▒▒▓▒▓▓▓▒▓███▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓█▓▓██▓▓▓██▓▓▓██▓▒▒▒▓██▓▓▒▒▓█▓▒▓██▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓█████▓███▓▓▓▓████▓███▓▓▓█▓█▓█▓██████▒░░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░░▓█▓▓▓█▓█████▓▒▓███▓██▓▓▓▒▓███▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█████▓█▓▓██▓▓▓▓█▓▓██▓▓▓██▓▓▓██▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓█▓▓▒██▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓███▓████▓▓▓▓▓████▓███▓▓▓███▓█▓██████▓░░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░▒██▓▓███▓▒▒▓█▓▒▓████▓█▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓███▓▓▒▓█▓█▓▓▓███▓▓█▓▓██▓▓██▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓██▓▒▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▒▓██▓▒▓█▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▓████▓█▓██▓▓▓▓███▓█▓███▓▓▓███▓▓▓███▓██▓░▓ █░░░░░░░░░░░██▓▓██▓░▒▓███▓▒▒███▓▓▓█▒▓▓▓▓██▓▒▓▒▓███▓▒▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓█▓▓█▓▓▓███▓▓█▓▓▓▓██▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓██▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▒▒▓████▓████▓▓▓▓█▓█▓█▓███▓▓▓███▓█▓███▓██▒▒ █░░░░░░░░░░▓██▓█▓░░▓██████▒▒▓██▓▓▓█▓▒▓▒▓███▓▓▓▒▓███▓▒██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓████▓▓▓▓██▓▓█▓▓▓▓█▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▒▓█████▓█▓██▓▓▓▓███▓█▓███▓▓▓█▓█▓█▓███▓█▓▒ █░░░░░░░░░▒██▓█▒░▓██▓▓████▓▒▓██▓▓▓██▓▒▓▓█▓█▓▓▓▓▓████▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓██▓▓█▓▓▓██▓▒▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓███▓▓█▓▓▓▓█▓▒▓█████▓█▓█▓▓▓█████▓█▓███▓█▓███▓█▓▓███▓▒ █░░░░░░░░░██▓█▓▒▓▓▓▓▒▓▓███▓▓▓███▓▓██▓▒▒▓████▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓██▓▓█▓▓▓██▒▒▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓███▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▒▓██████▓███▓▓▓█████▓█▓█████▓█▓█▓█▓███▓▒ █░░░░░░░░▒█▓▓█▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓██▓▓███▓▒▒▓█▓██▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓█▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓██▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓██▓█▓▓▓██▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓███▓▓▓█▓▓█▓▒███████▓█▓███▓█████▓███████▓█▓█▓▓▓██▓▒ █░░░░░░░░██▓█▓▒▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▒▓██▓▓▓▓██▓▓███▓▒▒▓█▓███▓▓▓▓██▓▓█▓██▓█▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▓▓█▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓████▓▓▓██▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▒▓▓███▓▓▓█▓▓▓▒▓█████▓█▓█▓█▓█▓█████████████▓█▓█▓▓▓█▓▒ █░░░░░░░▒█▓██▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓███▓▒▒▓█▓█▓█▓▓▓██▓▓▓██████▓█████▓▒▓██▓▓█▓▓▓▓████▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▒▓▓████▓▓▓█▓▓▓█████████▓███▓███████████████▓█▓█▓██▓▒ █░░░░░░░██▓█▓▒▓▓░▒▒▒▒▓▓▓██▓█▓▓▓█▓▓▓███▓▓▒▓▓█████▓▓▓██▓▓▓█████▓░░▒▓▓███▓███▓█▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▒▓▓██▓█▓▓▓█▓▓██████████▓█▓█▓███████████████▓█▓███▓▒ █░░░░░░▒█▓▓█▓░▓▓▒░▒▓███▓██▓██▓▓█▓▒▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█████▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓████▓▓▓▒░░▒███▓██▓█▓▓▓▓███▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█████▓▓▓▓▓▓██████████▓█▓█████████████████▓█▓██▓▒ █░░░░░░██▓▓█▓░▒▓▒▒▓█▓▓▒▓██▓█▓▓▓██▓▓█▓▓█▓▓█▓▓▓█▓███▓▓█▓▓▓▒░▓██▓██▓▓█▒░░▒████████▓▓████▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█████▓▓▓▓▓█████████▓█▓█▓█████▓███████████▓█▓█▓▒ █░░░░░▓█▓▓▓█▓░▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▓██▓▓█▓▓██▓▓██▒▓█▓▓█▓▓███▓██▓██▓▓▓░░▓█▓▓▓▓▓█▓░░░░▒███████▓▓███▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█████▓▓▓▓▓█████████▓█▓█████████████████▓█▓██▓▒ █░░░░▒██▓▓▓██░░▒▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▓█▓▓██▓███▓██▓▓▓██▓▓▓███▓▒▓█▓██▓▓░░░▓██▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▒░▒██▓████▓▓███▓█▓██▓▓▓▓▓██▓█▓█▓███▓███▓▓▓███████████▓███████████████████▓█▓█▓▒ █░░░░██▓█▓▓██▒░▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓██████▓▓█▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓██▓▒░▓███▓▓▒░░░▒██▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓██████▓██▓█▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓███▓███▓███▓▓██████████▓█▓█████████████████▓▓▓██▓▒ █░░░██▓▓█▓▓██▓░░▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓████▓██▓█▓▓▒░░▓██▓▓█▓▓▒░▓████▓░░░░░█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓████▓▓██▓██▓██▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓█▓████▓████▓███████████████████████████████▓█▓█▓▒ █░░▒██▓▓█▓▓███░░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓████▓▓█▓█▓▓▒▒░░▒██▓█▓▓▓░░▒████▒░░░░░▓▒░▒▓████████▓█▓▒▓▓▓▓████▓▓██▓▓▓▓██▓███████▓████▓██████████████████████████████▓████▓▒ █░░██▓▓▓█▓▓███▓░░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓████▓███▓█▓▒▒▒░░▒████▓▓▒░░▒███▓░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒░░░░░▒░░░░░▒▒████▓▓██▓▓▓▓██▓████████▓███▓███████████▓██████████████████▓▓███▓▒ █░███▓▓██▓▓████▓░▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓██▓██▓▓██▒▒▒▒░░░███▓▓▒░░░░▒▓█▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒███▓▒▓█▓▓▓▓██████████▓█████▓███████████▓█████████████████▓█▓██▓▒ ▓▒██▓▓▓██▓▓██▓▓█▒░▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓████▓▓██▓▒▒▒▒▒░░▓█▓▓▓░░▒░░░▒█▓░░▒░▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒░░░░███▓▒▓██▓▓▓███████████▓████▓██████████▓█████████████████▓█▓███▓▒ ▓▒██▓▓███▓▓██▓▓▓█▓▒░▒▒▒▒▒▓▓███▒▓█▓█▓▓▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▓█▓▓▓░▒▒▒░░▒▓▒░▒▒░▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒░▒░░░▓██▓░▓███▓███████████▓▓████▓█████████████████████████████▓█▓██▓▒ ▓▒█▓▓███▓████▓▓▓▓██▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓██▒░████▓▓▓█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▓█▒▓▒░▒▒▒▒░░▒▒▒░▒░░░░░░░░░░░▒░▒░▒▒░░░▒██▓░▓████████████████▓████▓██████████▓█████████████████▓▓▓███▓▒ ▓▒█▓▓██▓█████▓▓▓▓▓██▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▒██▓░░███▓▓▒█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▓▒▒▒░▒▒▒░░░▒░▒░▒░▒░▒░░░░░░░▒░▒▒▒▒▒░░▓█▒░▒█████████████████████▓███████████████████████████▓▓▓▓███▓▒ ▓▒█▓████▓████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓██░▒██▒░▒███▓▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒░░░░░▒░░░▒░▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒█▒░░▓███████████████████▓▓████████████████████▓█████▓█▓▓████▒▒ ▓▒██████▓██▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓████▒░▓█▓░░▒██▓▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒░▒░▒░▒░▒░░░▒░▒░░░▒░▒▒▒░█▒░░▓████████████████████▓███████████████████▓██████▓▓█▓████▓▒ ▓▒████████▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓░▒██▒░░▒██▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░▒░▒░░░░░▒░▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░█▒░░▒█████████████████████████████████████████▓█████▓▓▓█████▓▒ ▓▒████████▒▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░▒░▒░▒░░░░░▒▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒░░░▒░░░░▒███████████████████████████████████████▓█████▓█▓██████▓▒ ▓▒████████▒▒██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░░░▒░▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒░▒░▒░░░░░▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▓█████████████████████████████████████▓█████▓█████▓███▓▒ ▓▒████████▓▒▓██▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▒░░▒▒▓████████████████████████████████████▓████▓▓█▓███▒░███▓▒ ▓▒█████▓██▓▒▒▓██▒▒▒░▒▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█████████▓▓▓▒▒▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▒▒▓▒▒▓█████████████████▓███████████████▓████▓████▓█████▓░▒███░▓ ▓░█████▓██▓▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▒░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓█▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒████████████████▓▓▓▓▒▒▒░░░░░▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓██▓▓████████████████▓███████████████▓███████▓▓▓█▓███▓░░███▒░▓ ▓▒██████▒█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▓██▓▓▒░░░░▒░▒▒▒▒▓▓██████▓▓▓▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▓█▓▓▒▓███████████▓████████████▓████████████████▓▓█▓███▓░░▓███░░▓ ▓░██████▓▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░██▓▓██▓▓███▓█▓▓▒▒░░░░░▒▓███▓▓▒▓▒▒▓▓▓▒▒▓██▓████████▓░▓██▓▓██████▓█████████▓███▓█▓█▓▓████▓░░▒███░░░▓ ▓▒███████▓▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▓▓▓▓▓▓██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒███████████████████▓▒░░░░▒▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓███▓█████░░▓█▓▓██████▓█████████▓███▓█▓█▓█▓███▒░░░███░░░░▓ ▓▒███████▓▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░████▓███████████████████▒░░▒███▓▒▓▓█▓▓▒██▓░▒████░░░██████████▓██████████▓█▓███▓█████░░░░███░░░░░▓ ▓▒████████▓▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒██▓▓▓▓▓███████████████████▓▓██▓▓▓▓▒▒▓██░░░████░░░▓██▓██▓░▓██▓████████▓▓███▓█▓████▓░░░░███░░░░░░▓ ▓▒█████████▓▒▓█▓░░▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓████████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▒▓██▓░░░▓███░░░░█████▓░░██▓█████▓██▓████▓█▓▓███▒░░░░██▓░░░░░░░▓ ▓▒███████████▒▓█▒░▒▒▒▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███████████████▓▓▒▓▒▓██░░░░░███░░░░▒████▓░░▓██████▒░▓██▓███▓█▓███▓░░░░▒██░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓▒██▓████▓▓███▒▓█▓▒▒▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█████████████▓▓▒▒▓██▒░░░░░███░░░░░████▒░░▒██████░░▓██████▓▓████▒░░░░▓█▒░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░██▓▓████▓▓▓██▒▒██▒▒▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓████▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██████████▓▓▒▒▒▓██░░░░░░██▓░░░░░░███░░░▒█████▒░░▓██▓███▓████▓░░░░░▓▓░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░▓██▓▓▓█▓█▓▓▓██▓░▓█▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▓██▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓███████▓▓▓▓▒▓██▓░░░░░░██░░░░░░░██▓░░░▒████▒░░░███▓█▓█████▒░░░░░░▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▒▒██▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓██▓██▓▓▓▒▒▒▓██▒░░░░░▒██░░░░░░░██▒░░░████▒░░░░▓██▓█████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓██▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓█▓▓▓███▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓████▓▓▓▒▒▒███░░░░░░▓█▓░░░░░░░██░░░▓██▓▒░░░░░▓██████▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓▒█▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓███▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▒▒░░░▒▒▒▒░░░▒▓██▓▓▓▓▒▒▓██▒░░░░░░▓█░░░░░░░▒▓▒░░░░▒░░░░░░░░█████▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓██▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓█▓███▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▒▒▒░░▒▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▒▓███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒███▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓▒▓▓▓██▓▓▓██▓█▓█▓▓▓█▓████▓▒▒▒▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▒░▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒░░░░▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓██▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▓█▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓▒▒▒▓▓███▓▓██████▓███▓▓▓███▓▒▒▒▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓██▓▓▓███████████▓████▓▒▒▒██▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▒▓███▓█████████████▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒██▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░██▓▓▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▓████▓█████████████▓▓██████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░██▓▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓███████████████████▓█████████▓▓▓▓▓▓████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓██▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░██▓▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓█████████████████████████████████▓▓██████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓██████████████████████████████████████████████████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░██▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▓▓▓▓▓████████████████████████████████▓█▓▓▓▓█▓▓███▒▒▒▓██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓███████████████████████████████▓▓▓██▒▓████▓▓▒░░██▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓███████████████████████████▓█▓██▒▓███▓▓▓▓▓▒▒░▒█▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓████████████████████████▓▓██▒▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓██████████████████▓█▓█▓▒▓█████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒██▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██████████████████▓▓█▓████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒░▓█▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓▓▓▓▓███████▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒░▓██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒░▒██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓██▓▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒░▒██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓█▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒░▒███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░██▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓██▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒░░▒███▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓██▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒░▒████▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▒██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒░░▒████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒░░░▒█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓▒█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▒▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓██▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒░░░▓█████▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓▒█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒░░░▓██████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓▒█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒░░░███████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░▒▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒░░▒████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒░░░░▒████████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒░░░▓█████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓█▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓█▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▒▒░░▓█████████▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓█▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒░░░▒▒▒░░███████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓█▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓█▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒░░░░▒▒▒░▒███████████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓██▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒░░░░░▒▒░░▒████████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░▒█▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓███▒▒█▓▒░░░▓▓▒░░▒░░░▒████████████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░░██▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓██▒▒▓▓▒░▒████▓▒▒▒░▒░▒██████████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░░▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓██▒▒▒▒░▒██▓▓██▒▒▒▒░▒░▒██████████████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░░▒█▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓██▓░░░▒█▓▓▓▓▓█▓▒▒░▒▒▒░░▓██████████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░▒░██▓▓▓█▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██░░▒█▓▓▓▓▓▓██▒▒▒░▒▒▒▒░▒██████████████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░▓░▒██▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██░░█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒███████████████▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░▓░░▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██░▒█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒███████████████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░▓▓░░█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒████████████████▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░▓▓▒░▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒████████████████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░▒▓▓░▒██▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒█████████████████▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░▓▓▓▓░▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓░▒▒▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓████▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒█████████████████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░█▓▒▓▒░██▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓░▓▒▒░░░░▒▓▓▓█████▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒██████████████████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░▓▒▒▓▓▒░██▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒▓██████▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒███████████████████▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░▓▒▒▒▓▓░▒██▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▓██████▓░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒████████████████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░▓▓▒▒▒▓▓░▒█▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▒░░▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒▓▓██████▓░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒████████████████████▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░█▓▓▒▒▒▓▒░▓█▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▒░▒▒▒▒░░▒░░▒▓▓███████▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒████████████████████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░▓█▓▓▒▒▒▓▒░██▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██░▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓████████▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒█████████████████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░░▓█▓▓▒▒▓▓░░██▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓█████████▓▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒█████████████████▓██▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░░░▒▓▓▓▒▓▓▓░▒██▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██░░▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▓████████████▒░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░████████████████▓▓██▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░░░░░▓▓▓▒▓▓▓░▒██▓▓▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█████████████▓▒░░░▒▒▒▒▒░░████████████████▓▓██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░▒░░░░▓▓▓▒▒▓▓░░██▓▓▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▒░▓▒▒▒▒▒░▒▒▒▒▓▓███████████████▓▒░░░▒▒▒▒░░███████████████▓▓██▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░▒▒░░░░▒▓▓▒▒▓▓░░██▓▓▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██░▒▓▒▒▒▒▒░▒▒▒▒▓██████████████████▓▒░░░▒▒▒░░██████████████▓▓▓██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░░▒▒░░░░▒▓▓▓▓▓▓░░██▓▓▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▒▒▒▓████████████████████▓▒░░░░▒░░▓████████████▓▓▓█▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓▒█░▒▒░░░░▒▒▒▓█▓▓░░██▓▓░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒▒▓▓███████████████████████▒░░░░░░▓██████████▓▓▓██▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓▒█▓░░▒▒░░▒░░▒▓█▓▓░░▓█▓▓░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓██░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒▓█████████████████████████▓▒░░░░░▒████████▓▓▓▓██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░██▓░▒▒▒░▒▒░░▒▓▓▓▓░░▓█▓▓░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▒░▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒▓███████████████████████████▓░░░░░▒██████▓▓▓▓███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░███▒░░▒▒░▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓░░██▓▓░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓██░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▓██████████████████████████████▓▒░░░░█████▓▓█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░████▒░░▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓░░██▓▓▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓█▒░▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▓█████████████████████████████████▒▒░▒██▓▓▓█████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓▒█████▓░▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▓▓▓▒░██▓▓▒░▒▒▒▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓░░▓▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▒░▒▓███████████▓█▓███████████████████████▓█▓▓▓███▓▓█▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█▓▓███▓▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░▓▓▓▒░██▓▓▒░░▒▒▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓█▒░▓▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░▒▓███████████▓▓▓▓████████████████████████▓▓█████▓██▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓▒██▓▓████▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▓▓▒░▓██▓▒░░▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▒▒▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓█▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░▒▓▓██████████▓█▓█▓███████████████████████▓██████▓▓██▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░███▓█▓███▓▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░▒▓▓░▒██▓▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▒▒▒▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓██░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓██▓███████▓█▓█▓███████████▓███████████▓███████▓▓██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓▒████▓██████▓▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▓░░███▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓█▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓██████████████▓███████████████████████▓████████▓▓██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ ▓░█████████████▓▒▓▒▒░░░░░░░▒░░▓██▓▒░▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓█▒░▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█████████████████████████████████████████████████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓ █░▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒▒░░▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓░░▒░▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒░░░█.


----------



## migles (Nov 28, 2016)

checking my signature size, if someone got suggestions to make it shorter and better please tell me


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 5, 2016)

New sig.


----------



## deleted (Dec 15, 2016)

Test


----------



## Ricken (Dec 16, 2016)

Was my newest quote addon properly formatted... checking is the purpose of this test


----------



## Seriel (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 21, 2016)

Meet Linus:


----------



## DavidRO99 (Dec 21, 2016)

hi

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Im david


----------



## Raika (Jan 4, 2017)

OVER 8 YEARS LATER

IS THIS A TIME CAPSULE


----------



## EthanAddict (Jan 5, 2017)

Raika said:


> OVER 8 YEARS LATER
> 
> IS THIS A TIME CAPSULE



LOLZ


----------



## ItsKipz (Jan 25, 2017)

hey whats up guys its scarce here


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 29, 2017)

Spoiler:  



test


----------



## Seriel (Feb 3, 2017)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



hi <3


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 3, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea theres a maximum


----------



## Seriel (Feb 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> yea theres a maximum


i noticed.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Feb 3, 2017)

Seriel said:


> i noticed.


You rekt my phone


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 5, 2017)

@Seriel Teach me how to do that please


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 5, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> @Seriel Teach me how to do that please


[spoiler ] blabla [/spoiler]
without that space after sppoiler


----------



## Chary (Feb 6, 2017)

test


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 9, 2017)

:Lenny eyes:


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 19, 2017)

Test test ( ͝° ͜ʖ͡°)╭∩╮


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 20, 2017)

<a href="http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/6069192196"><img src="http://www.speedtest.net/result/6069192196.png" /></a>

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

how do we get those image of speedtest that when you click on them you get to the website?


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 21, 2017)

test


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 8, 2017)

Wew much test


----------



## xtheman (Mar 8, 2017)

⠀


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 16, 2017)

Dafuq? How is a 8 day old post the newest one in this section?


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 19, 2017)

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10

EDIT: welp, 7 is max, even if I modify it with the BB Code Editor.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 19, 2017)

@xtheman166 exists no more!


----------



## Delph (Mar 21, 2017)

TEST​Edit:
It doesn't add +1 to messages.


----------



## epicmartin7 (Mar 22, 2017)

TEST


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 3, 2017)

Make the forums upside-down again

testing is posting the exact title of a thread will auto-link it


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

I don't have an avatar or signature to test but I'm going to spend 30 seconds of my life on this post anyway.


----------



## xtheman (May 16, 2017)

this is a test


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 16, 2017)

xtheman said:


> this is a test


Tfw this is a test


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2017)

hrth


----------



## DeoNaught (May 18, 2017)

@Test


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (May 18, 2017)

test2


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2017)

test3


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 18, 2017)

test4


----------



## smileyhead (May 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> test4


Cool


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 18, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Cool


NO YOU MESSED IT UP


----------



## smileyhead (May 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> NO YOU MESSED IT UP


good.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2017)

test69


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 18, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> test69


test420


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> test420


test666


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 18, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> test666


test911


----------



## smileyhead (May 18, 2017)

Costello said:


> This topic is for testing your signature and avatar, and other forum features.
> Please keep all your tests in this topic!
> 
> Thanks!


@Dionicio3 @Petraplexity I don't think you're supposed to shitpost here.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> test911


test1337


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 18, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> @Dionicio3 @Petraplexity I don't think you're supposed to shitpost here.


Ok


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> @Dionicio3 @Petraplexity I don't think you're supposed to shitpost here.


it's a shitpost test. also, i'm out of numbers, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Seriel (May 18, 2017)

*
























































































*


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 18, 2017)

Seriel said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## Seriel (May 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> cool


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> test1337


testOVER9000


----------



## AecdArmy (May 20, 2017)

meep beep ssheep


----------



## smileyhead (May 21, 2017)

```
[hr][/hr]
[hr]test[/hr]
[hr="test"][/hr]
[hr="test"]test[/hr]
```


[hr="test"][/hr]
[hr="test"]test[/hr]


----------



## MrMann (May 22, 2017)

smega cheesecake


----------



## xtheman (May 22, 2017)

*http://www.boot9strap.com/?user=xtheman*Bla bla common circle jerking


----------



## MrMann (May 22, 2017)

bepis

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

blahblah


----------



## Sev501 (May 23, 2017)

sigtest


----------



## izumo (May 23, 2017)

test


----------



## xtheman (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (May 31, 2017)

post

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

double post

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

triple post

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 31, 2017)

Seriel said:


> post
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


wew


----------



## JFlare (May 31, 2017)

wtf lol


----------



## Stephano (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 31, 2017)

Stephano said:


> View attachment 88655


EWWW white theme


----------



## Stephano (May 31, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> EWWW white theme


----------



## Noctosphere (May 31, 2017)

Stephano said:


> View attachment 88657


my eyes hurt


----------



## Seriel (May 31, 2017)

@Stephano https://gbatemp.net/misc/style?style_id=3&redirect=https://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/page-55


----------



## Stephano (May 31, 2017)

Seriel said:


> @Stephano https://gbatemp.net/misc/style?style_id=3&redirect=https://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/page-55


i'm fine, thank you.


----------



## Minox (Jun 1, 2017)

Another post


----------



## Seriel (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 1, 2017)

Test, Test


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 1, 2017)

Do you want to see the galaxy?


----------



## Stephano (Jun 1, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Do you want to see the galaxy?


yes


----------



## Seriel (Jun 1, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Do you want to see the galaxy?


Sure


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 1, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Do you want to see the galaxy?


yes


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2017)

test


----------



## MrMann (Jun 6, 2017)

lit fire fam XDXD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

TEEST

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Funny joke about 3 d s h a c k


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## izumo (Jun 8, 2017)

Looking cute


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2017)

signature test for tempstyle 2 

EDIT: fuck


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 10, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> signature test for tempstyle 2
> 
> EDIT: fuck


lol


----------



## Seriel (Jun 12, 2017)

some random text

more random text



can you even see this[/hr]


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 12, 2017)

Seriel said:


> some random text
> 
> more random text


No, only when I quote you


----------



## Seriel (Jun 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No, only when I quote you


Was testing, turns out I was using hr tags wrong


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 12, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Was testing, turns out I was using hr tags wrong


Gg


----------



## Seriel (Jun 12, 2017)

This is a *style *test *post.*
https://google.co.uk 


this text is ugly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This text is uh... oh its still centering, I see​Text with a switch icon
under a switch icon

large emojis
smol emojis


----------



## MashedPotatos (Jun 12, 2017)

Spoiler: Hello





```
hello
```





Left-aligned​Center-aligned​Right-aligned​


```
echo $hello . 'world';
```

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ut nunc neque, tincidunt a risus ut, viverra lacinia nulla. Suspendisse id ante id diam posuere rutrum. Nullam egestas arcu vitae neque bibendum tincidunt. Vestibulum rutrum arcu vitae blandit varius. Fusce blandit justo ultricies, suscipit nulla luctus, varius urna. Morbi facilisis laoreet neque, luctus euismod nunc pulvinar ac. Aenean ut risus et tellus pharetra interdum. Etiam fermentum dignissim nisl in euismod. Donec ac commodo metus. Aliquam erat volutpat. In sapien tellus, pretium ac semper ut, volutpat nec leo. Aliquam consectetur malesuada justo, tristique accumsan lorem fringilla id. Vivamus tristique ipsum nec sapien pulvinar, vitae auctor mi varius.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

testing bbcodes
testing bbcodes


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

[info=blue]information here[/info]

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*Hello world!*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


Bullet 1
Bullet 2

Entry 1
Entry 2
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Section 1
Highlighted text
LOL


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 12, 2017)

MashedPotatos said:


> Spoiler: Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many double posts


----------



## Seriel (Jun 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> So many double posts



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## izumo (Jun 14, 2017)

This is gold and silver

This is Courier New
This is small and big

Highlighted pink


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 15, 2017)

bruh


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 18, 2017)

Test


----------



## Seriel (Jun 18, 2017)

Link to Thread
 Watch out, the monsters are invading! 

 Download romz here


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 19, 2017)

if this actually gets posted, don't hate me

EDIT: nvm


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 19, 2017)

Please don't quote this post. Thank you for your cooperation. 
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 19, 2017)

SomeGamer said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


No u

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


 
What kind of witchcraft is this


----------



## Procyon (Jun 20, 2017)

Test


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 23, 2017)

*QUALITY*​


----------



## Luglige (Jun 24, 2017)

ok


----------



## Seriel (Jun 24, 2017)

Why dont these render -->

oi they get stripped totally, thats just cruel

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Step 1 - Kill everyone
Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Maecenas sit amet libero et tortor commodo placerat et eu ligula. Curabitur et elit pretium, ultricies justo vulputate, porta leo. Nulla facilisi. Ut vitae lobortis felis. Duis luctus porttitor turpis, vitae mattis arcu posuere at. Morbi lectus nunc, venenatis sit amet ex eu, ornare condimentum lorem. Praesent sit amet metus luctus, scelerisque odio vitae, finibus leo. Nullam mattis efficitur orci, eu consequat lorem eleifend ut. Maecenas eget sodales neque, a ullamcorper enim. Quisque gravida justo a pharetra cursus. Integer eget urna placerat, hendrerit nunc eu, elementum neque. Praesent est nibh, hendrerit eu viverra vulputate, suscipit sed libero. Etiam blandit dictum efficitur.

Step 2 - Give me money
Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Maecenas sit amet libero et tortor commodo placerat et eu ligula. Curabitur et elit pretium, ultricies justo vulputate, porta leo. Nulla facilisi. Ut vitae lobortis felis. Duis luctus porttitor turpis, vitae mattis arcu posuere at. Morbi lectus nunc, venenatis sit amet ex eu, ornare condimentum lorem. Praesent sit amet metus luctus, scelerisque odio vitae, finibus leo. Nullam mattis efficitur orci, eu consequat lorem eleifend ut. Maecenas eget sodales neque, a ullamcorper enim. Quisque gravida justo a pharetra cursus. Integer eget urna placerat, hendrerit nunc eu, elementum neque. Praesent est nibh, hendrerit eu viverra vulputate, suscipit sed libero. Etiam blandit dictum efficitur.

Step 3 - Post in the EoF
Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Maecenas sit amet libero et tortor commodo placerat et eu ligula. Curabitur et elit pretium, ultricies justo vulputate, porta leo. Nulla facilisi. Ut vitae lobortis felis. Duis luctus porttitor turpis, vitae mattis arcu posuere at. Morbi lectus nunc, venenatis sit amet ex eu, ornare condimentum lorem. Praesent sit amet metus luctus, scelerisque odio vitae, finibus leo. Nullam mattis efficitur orci, eu consequat lorem eleifend ut. Maecenas eget sodales neque, a ullamcorper enim. Quisque gravida justo a pharetra cursus. Integer eget urna placerat, hendrerit nunc eu, elementum neque. Praesent est nibh, hendrerit eu viverra vulputate, suscipit sed libero. Etiam blandit dictum efficitur.

That's it!
Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet,

FAQ
1. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Maecenas sit amet libero et tortor commodo placerat et eu ligula. Curabitur et elit pretium, ultricies justo vulputate, porta leo. Nulla facilisi. Ut vitae lobortis felis. Duis luctus porttitor turpis, vitae mattis arcu posuere at. Morbi lectus nunc, venenatis sit amet ex eu, ornare condimentum lorem. Praesent sit amet metus luctus, scelerisque odio vitae, finibus leo. Nullam mattis efficitur orci, eu consequat lorem eleifend ut. Maecenas eget sodales neque, a ullamcorper enim. Quisque gravida justo a pharetra cursus. Integer eget urna placerat, hendrerit nunc eu, elementum neque. Praesent est nibh, hendrerit eu viverra vulputate, suscipit sed libero. Etiam blandit dictum efficitur.

2. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Maecenas sit amet libero et tortor commodo placerat et eu ligula. Curabitur et elit pretium, ultricies justo vulputate, porta leo. Nulla facilisi. Ut vitae lobortis felis. Duis luctus porttitor turpis, vitae mattis arcu posuere at. Morbi lectus nunc, venenatis sit amet ex eu, ornare condimentum lorem. Praesent sit amet metus luctus, scelerisque odio vitae, finibus leo. Nullam mattis efficitur orci, eu consequat lorem eleifend ut. Maecenas eget sodales neque, a ullamcorper enim. Quisque gravida justo a pharetra cursus. Integer eget urna placerat, hendrerit nunc eu, elementum neque. Praesent est nibh, hendrerit eu viverra vulputate, suscipit sed libero. Etiam blandit dictum efficitur.

3. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Maecenas sit amet libero et tortor commodo placerat et eu ligula. Curabitur et elit pretium, ultricies justo vulputate, porta leo. Nulla facilisi. Ut vitae lobortis felis. Duis luctus porttitor turpis, vitae mattis arcu posuere at. Morbi lectus nunc, venenatis sit amet ex eu, ornare condimentum lorem. Praesent sit amet metus luctus, scelerisque odio vitae, finibus leo. Nullam mattis efficitur orci, eu consequat lorem eleifend ut. Maecenas eget sodales neque, a ullamcorper enim. Quisque gravida justo a pharetra cursus. Integer eget urna placerat, hendrerit nunc eu, elementum neque. Praesent est nibh, hendrerit eu viverra vulputate, suscipit sed libero. Etiam blandit dictum efficitur.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 25, 2017)

testing

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

another test

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

hi

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

qwertyuiop

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

asdfghjkl

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

.fvrv

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

frfrfrfrfref


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 25, 2017)

SomeGamer said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


i know! they are so predictable!


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 5, 2017)

-/-/-/-


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jul 13, 2017)

Very nice

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SomeGamer said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


Ok


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 16, 2017)

Test


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 16, 2017)

TEXT


----------



## Larsenv (Jul 17, 2017)

making sure everything is good


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Aug 7, 2017)

Hmm


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 10, 2017)

> Well





Spoiler: I



guess


this stuff works


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2017)

null


----------



## C0mm4nd_ (Aug 10, 2017)

RosaliinaDaHacker64 said:


> null


pointer


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 22, 2017)

*[3DS] [Vita] [PS3] [PS4] [Sony] [Microsoft] [GBAtemp] [Other] * 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*[Nintendo] * *BACON IS AMAZING*

LEL
WHAT IS THIS FOR!?!?!?!?!?

 Source: GBAtemp Press Inbox


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 23, 2017)

test


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2017)

Testing out to make sure my transparent background is working


----------



## pandavova (Aug 23, 2017)

i need to sleep


----------



## Flame (Aug 31, 2017)

:tom:


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

test


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2017)

Test


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 1, 2017)

Test said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 3, 2017)

@GhostLatte test


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> @GhostLatte test


Ahh


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Ahh


Did it work?


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Did it work?


Yep.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Yep.


Nice


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 8, 2017)

A very homosexual person said:


> I'm so gay


----------



## iAqua (Sep 16, 2017)

4er34r45r


----------



## epicmartin7 (Sep 16, 2017)

TEST


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 18, 2017)

test


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 18, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> test


tset


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 18, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> tset


ttes


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 18, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> ttes


Stet


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 18, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Stet


test (i swapped the t's)


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 18, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> test (i swapped the t's)


XD


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 18, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> XD


DX (cue x files theme)


----------



## drenal (Sep 18, 2017)

test


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 23, 2017)

-snip-


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Oct 1, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
I can't believe this works. (I'm not spamming, I just want to see under what conditions this works.)


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 1, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
oh cool. test


----------



## thom_tl (Oct 25, 2017)

Test


----------



## Sathya (Oct 25, 2017)

Testing...... my double avatar


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Oct 30, 2017)

UGH WHY MY SIG DOESNT WORK


----------



## osirisjem (Oct 30, 2017)

Whoa mongo ad

https://gbatemp.net/game/the-legend-of-zelda-breath-of-the-wild.7346


----------



## Seriel (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## AutumnWolf (Nov 10, 2017)

.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Nov 10, 2017)

Stop


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 10, 2017)

vikjvkigv


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 13, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
.


----------



## Seriel (Nov 13, 2017)

[COLOR=[COLOR=[COLOR=[COLOR=][/COLOR]][/COLOR]][/COLOR]][/COLOR]

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 13, 2017)

Seriel said:


>





Seriel said:


> [COLOR=[COLOR=[COLOR=[COLOR=][/COLOR]][/COLOR]][/COLOR]][/COLOR]
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


dang it. you made me go through all those


----------



## Seriel (Nov 13, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> dang it. you made me go through all those


It breaks after a while, I'm experimenting with the limits


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 13, 2017)

Seriel said:


> It breaks after a while, I'm experimenting with the limits


ah. whelp, here i go
it breaks quotes too

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 15, 2017)

.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 15, 2017)

*Testing 1-2-3*

I am using this website for making nice BBCode! ==> https://www.stuffbydavid.com/textcolorizer


----------



## Seriel (Nov 15, 2017)

Hello world!


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Nov 27, 2017)

ooh eeh ooo aa ting tang walla walla bing bang

https://accounts.google.com/Service...esktop&action_handle_signin=true&passive=true


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

KlasseyKreations said:


> ooh eeh ooo aa ting tang walla walla bing bang


wut?


----------



## supergamer368 (Dec 6, 2017)

testable test which tests the test’s ability to be tested in a testy manner


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Dec 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> wut?


that was my test of how cringey i can be lol


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> test
> 
> -=Stripped Content=-
> -=Stripped Content=-


So thats what that credits button was about


----------



## Costello (Jan 11, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> So thats what that credits button was about



yeah just testing some addons. 
we're setting up a cool new system (that doesnt involve money, patreon, or anything, just some fun new thing... you'll see)


----------



## drenal (Jan 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> yeah just testing some addons.
> we're setting up a cool new system (that doesnt involve money, patreon, or anything, just some fun new thing... you'll see)


Will we have to pay credits to shitpost on the EoF now?


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jan 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> test
> 
> -=Stripped Content=-
> -=Stripped Content=-


Woah i'm seeing some credits stuff, we better get it if we are active and not if you have to pay.

EDIT: ninj'd


----------



## Costello (Jan 11, 2018)

like I said nothing about payments, money, or anything.
just a fun new little addon that will be set up soon, you'll see


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jan 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> like I said nothing about payments, money, or anything.
> just a fun new little addon that will be set up soon, you'll see


I got some questions you'll probably just say "wait and see can't you wait" to.

- Will we get credits by being active in one way or another?
- I guess we (or maybe staff) can make "paid" (with points) text or media? Might actually be cool.
- Will we get credits if other people buy? Like if I have text you pay for 5 credits, if someone bought it would I get 5 credits?

If you don't wanna answer that's fine, time will give us the answer.


----------



## Costello (Jan 11, 2018)

there is no point in asking questions about something when you dont even know what it is


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jan 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> there is no point in asking questions about something when you dont even know what it is


Cause there was two buttons saying "Cost" with a symbol that looks like a currency symbol, and the Charge button on the reply text box shows a tag with a dollar sign.

Kinda obvious it's a little fun virtual currency.


----------



## Costello (Jan 11, 2018)

Jacklack3 said:


> Cause there was two buttons saying "Cost" with a symbol that looks like a currency symbol, and the Charge button on the reply text box shows a tag with a dollar sign.
> 
> Kinda obvious it's a little fun virtual currency.


Testing something doesnt mean we are going to use it. You are miles away from grasping what we're actually doing, so quit it  just be patient


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jan 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> Testing something doesnt mean we are going to use it. You are miles away from grasping what we're actually doing, so quit it  just be patient


:o okay


----------



## ThoD (Jan 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> Testing something doesnt mean we are going to use it. You are miles away from grasping what we're actually doing, so quit it  just be patient


I already know exactly what you are planning, was gonna post about it in that discussion thread but you locked it 5 seconds too early, lol


----------



## Seriel (Jan 11, 2018)

lol


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 11, 2018)

Alexander said:


> ok


@smileyhead


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2018)

[CHARGE=][CHARGE=][CHARGE=][CHARGE=]cha ching[/CHARGE][/CHARGE][/CHARGE][/CHARGE]
Can't wait to see whats up


----------



## ThoD (Jan 15, 2018)

[Charge="1"][/Charge]


EDIT: Yup, this verifies my theory!


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 15, 2018)

ThoD said:


> [Charge="1"][/Charge]
> 
> 
> EDIT: Yup, this verifies my theory!


Wait...
Isn't that the Japanese post office logo?


----------



## ThoD (Jan 15, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Wait...
> Isn't that the Japanese post office logo?
> 
> View attachment 111220


Wut? Why did you quote me? Testing alerts?

PS: Actually, it's all these 3 (like the first one, those eyelashes, lol)...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2018)

Huh.
Can't get the Dragonbyte Toll thing to work   :/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

[Charge="1"][/Charge]
Actually wait nvm.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 15, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Huh.
> 
> [Charge="1"]get prank'd[/Charge]


I see you got my hint about what it is Yup, we are getting an on-site currency where we gotta pay to access stuff, isn't that great? (trololol)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2018)

ThoD said:


> I see you got my hint about what it is Yup, we are getting an on-site currency where we gotta pay to access stuff, isn't that great? (trololol)


Eh.  We'll wait and see.  Hopefully it doesn't involve real money.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 15, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Eh.  We'll wait and see.  Hopefully it doesn't involve real money.


Costello already confirmed it doesn't. It'll be something for fun.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 15, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Eh.  We'll wait and see.  Hopefully it doesn't involve real money.


It definitely won't, it's most probably going to be from posting (each post gives you a small amount of it) or something like that. However, considering how people now can lock stuff behind paying with the currency, this reminds me of what was happening with the NN repeal drivel


smileyhead said:


> Costello already confirmed it doesn't. It'll be something for fun.


It will be something for sure, but fun I doubt... it's gonna be so and so, but at least it has potential to make or break a forum (speaking from experience with other forums that implemented it)


----------



## SG854 (Jan 15, 2018)

> ME
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cd


fvrgvr rvfrv r f​
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler















Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler















​


----------



## 330 (Jan 22, 2018)

test


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 24, 2018)

Testicles


----------



## supergamer368 (Jan 24, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Testicles


please don’t


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 21, 2018)

Hey costello, tell me what happens if I do that
@taigachat


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Hey costello, tell me what happens if I do that
> @taigachat


Nothing. That bot has no profile page. You can't tag it.


----------



## jimmyj (Feb 21, 2018)

[Charge="1"][/Charge]

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

[Charge="1"]wtf[/Charge]


----------



## Taffy (Feb 26, 2018)

Let's play with the text editor a bit....idk what half of these buttons do.
center alinged...wait nvm
MEGA TEXT


```
beebop code
```

numbered ones are bette...how do I get out of i--oh
outdent (indent...?)

frew
ef
lists are cool......wait what?​


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 26, 2018)

YoshiB said:


> Let's play with the text editor a bit....idk what half of these buttons do.
> center alinged...wait nvm
> MEGA TEXT
> 
> ...


Center align is gay anyways​


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2018)

(making sure that signature is fine)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 6, 2018)

test said:


> test



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@RosaliinaDaHacker64 did it say I quoted you?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> @RosaliinaDaHacker64 did it say I quoted you?


Yep


----------



## TomodachiDeath (Mar 15, 2018)

Costello said:


> *testing quotes*






test *test test *_test test _*test  test *test google.com
Courier new
signature


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 15, 2018)

TomodachiDeath said:


> test *test test *_test test _*test  test *test google.com
> Courier new
> signature



boooo
the song wasnt catchy at all
I tryed to listen whole, and I did, but was expecting something more... how to say... edgy


----------



## TomodachiDeath (Mar 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> boooo
> the song wasnt catchy at all
> I tryed to listen whole, and I did, but was expecting something more... how to say... edgy


It’s not even catchy lol, I didn’t know what else to use for my test.


----------



## Owenge (Mar 25, 2018)

test


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 26, 2018)

test


----------



## Lucar (Apr 2, 2018)

TEST IS COMPLETE


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2018)

about:blank


----------



## jimmyj (Apr 19, 2018)

NO U

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

PRETTY COOL 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

TEST


----------



## medoli900 (Apr 23, 2018)

testing some issue with double posting (and recently triple posting)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Weird

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Weird

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Weird

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Apr 24, 2018)

Test 1


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 25, 2018)

Spam test (I hope I don't get a warn)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Gshsh

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

D


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2018)

@Dionicio3


----------



## Seriel (Apr 26, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Spam test (I hope I don't get a warn)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


you won't as long as its in this thread lol


----------



## BORTZ (May 1, 2018)

CĀ̪̫̲͇͖͉͚͙̼̭̘̦͚̟͕̦̞͑ͩͤ̋̓̽ͤ̇͒ͩ̕͟M̤̣̩̲̮̦͚̜͗͒ͪ̑ͧ͑̾ͧ͆ͪ͛̿̈́̐ͣͥ̂́ͥ̀́͠P̶̫͓̦̘͔͖̼̃͐ͤ̀͜Ë́̂̐̇̎ͪ͡҉͚̟̳̖͕̲ͅR̴̢̺̺̯͈̜͓̜͙̰͔̓̾̅ͬͥ͂̂ͩ ̸̨̗̙̱̠̘͙̖̲̮͖̠̱͇͗̆̆ͭͣͥ̎ͮͧ̎ͪ̄ͮ̀̚Tͦͫͮͯͮ̍҉͎̦̬͙͈͔̺̥͙̕Ő̸̠̖̣̙̯͍͍̪̦͖̜͍̜̰̣͉̳̋ͫͥͣ̽̐̂̉̑̀ͭ͛̃͢͠͡D̟̞̬̰͇̝̯̞̹ͩͨ̊ͨ̊͆̿ͯͥ̓͗́́̚̕͢D̮̳̣́͊̆̍͌̓͌ͫ̆ͬ͊ͥͩ̎́͘


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

l


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 15, 2018)

www.example.com
http://www.example.com
https://www.example.com

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

test


----------



## Orc (May 16, 2018)

*ORC*​


----------



## Seriel (May 19, 2018)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

aaaaaaaaa


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





























a





aaa

aa

aaaaaaaa




















--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Seriel said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> aaaaaaaaa
> 
> ...


----------



## Noctosphere (May 19, 2018)

Seriel said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> aaaaaaaaa
> 
> ...


Lol nice test


----------



## Seriel (May 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Lol nice test




Thanks!


(I like testing the limitations of things and how broken you can make them)


----------



## Noctosphere (May 19, 2018)

Seriel said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> (I like testing the limitations of things and how broken you can make them)


Why not looking at how far you can overclock the switch without getting it overheating too much


----------



## Seriel (May 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Why not looking at how far you can overclock the switch without getting it overheating too much


But I don't have a Switch


----------



## Noctosphere (May 19, 2018)

Seriel said:


> But I don't have a Switch


Well first, sell that gba sp you have instead of stomping it lol


----------



## Seriel (May 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Well first, sell that gba sp you have instead of stomping it lol


but stomping on things brings me joy!


----------



## Noctosphere (May 19, 2018)

Seriel said:


> but stomping on things brings me joy!


Well you could sell all those, get money, and buy switch
That will bring you even more joy lol


----------



## Seriel (May 19, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 19, 2018)

Seriel said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> aaaaaaaaa
> 
> ...


What the fuck?
I don’t know how that should look on Desktop, but it looks INSANE on mobile.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

this thread was a mistake


----------



## Seriel (May 19, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> this thread was a mistake


its called "TEST" for a reason.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 19, 2018)

ERROR



INFORMATION



SUCCESS




WARNING


----------



## Seriel (May 19, 2018)

im just wondering how the tabs are supposed to be used, maybe we'll find out at some point i guess

aa


----------



## SomeGamer (May 19, 2018)

I just get the urge to use them outside EoF.


Using tinfoil fries your Switch!


----------



## Seriel (May 19, 2018)




----------



## SomeGamer (May 19, 2018)

WOOH PRETTY COLOURS!


----------



## Seriel (May 19, 2018)

An introMoreOutroI finally got tabs to workI guess I'm supposed to put things here?Goodbye, thanks for reading"


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 20, 2018)

Oh, that's what those new buttons are.



The buttons are kind of glitchy though.



What's the difference between this and WARNING? 



Might I add that this forum has the best emojis ever 



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Seriel said:


> An introMoreOutroI finally got tabs to workI guess I'm supposed to put things here?Goodbye, thanks for reading"


Tab1Tab2Tab1a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong tab nameoooo, this is coolhmmtesting at this pointand a comparatively short contents

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

test

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

start000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000how much tab could a tab chuck tab if a tab chuck could tab tabs?000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

okay it's just not working


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2018)

penis


----------



## dAVID_ (May 20, 2018)

Hello


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Information


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ThoD (May 20, 2018)

People, at least put the damn things in a spoiler, makes the pages unnecessarily long and annoying to scroll through:/


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 20, 2018)

ThoD said:


> People, at least put the damn things in a spoiler, makes the pages unnecessarily long and annoying to scroll through:/


just hold down Page Down and you'll be fine. works for me


----------



## ThoD (May 20, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> just hold down Page Down and you'll be fine. works for me


Considering doing that takes about 10 seconds to scroll through when the average thread takes 1, it's a waste of time, literally Just saying that even if you can scroll the page fast, it's still annoyingly long.


----------



## Old (May 20, 2018)

test


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 23, 2018)

Test


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 23, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Test


why not attatch to the download center for dat exp??


----------



## SomeGamer (May 23, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> why not attatch to the download center for dat exp??


Is there even a category for this?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 23, 2018)

SomeGamer said:


> Is there even a category for this?


we need an EoDC - Edge of the Download Center


----------



## SomeGamer (May 23, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> we need an EoDC - Edge of the Download Center


(where bonus XP doesn't apply)


----------



## Deleted-394630 (Jun 2, 2018)

TEST


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jun 8, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



lol


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




Seriel said:


> An introMoreOutroI finally got tabs to workI guess I'm supposed to put things here?Goodbye, thanks for reading"



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

lolmake a guide...ty bbyxd...on how to use tabsxxx


----------



## Deleted-394630 (Jun 9, 2018)

[deleted]


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jun 9, 2018)

SketchyPixel said:


> wtf is that?


idk lol


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jun 9, 2018)

lol said:


> lol said:
> 
> 
> > lol said:
> ...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



lol said:


> lol said:
> 
> 
> > lol said:
> ...


----------



## Seriel (Jun 9, 2018)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> how do u get more than 1 tab together like this




```
[TABS][tab="An intro"]I finally got tabs to work[/tab][tab="More"]I guess I'm supposed to put things here?[/tab][tab="Outro"]Goodbye, thanks for reading"[/tab][/TABS]
```


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jun 9, 2018)

Seriel said:


> ```
> [TABS][tab="An intro"]I finally got tabs to work[/tab][tab="More"]I guess I'm supposed to put things here?[/tab][tab="Outro"]Goodbye, thanks for reading"[/tab][/TABS]
> ```


thanks


----------



## Exavold (Jun 14, 2018)

²


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 14, 2018)

test


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 14, 2018)

test


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 14, 2018)

no u


----------



## MaxAni (Jun 17, 2018)

test


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jun 17, 2018)

TEST


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 17, 2018)

This thread makes me scroll horizontally and I hate it.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 17, 2018)

*snip*
Long test is art itself.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 24, 2018)

Crap I wanted to test something but the crap above that make the page wide will break it

I'll test you


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 25, 2018)

Spoiler: Don't trust whatever I say, I have no clue on what I'm saying



@DinohScene ghey

Anyways my test:

Testing how they look on different devices (on some devices they look like crap)









DinohScene is amazing, I love him <З

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> Spoiler: Don't trust whatever I say, I have no clue on what I'm saying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I wish I could like my own post


----------



## Seriel (Jun 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> DinohScene is amazing, I love him <З


aww, thats so nice of you


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 25, 2018)

Seriel said:


> aww, thats so nice of you


ARE YOU AN ALT?


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Seriel (Jun 25, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> ARE YOU AN ALT?


yes, i'm *YOUR *alt.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 25, 2018)

Seriel said:


> yes, i'm *YOUR *alt.


Fuck, I didn’t expect you to say that. Uhh...uhh...oh yeah!
_no u_

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Wait...oh no...


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 2, 2018)

Spoiler: warning: excessive amounts of boxes







[ERROR]

[/ERROR]



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler: excessive animated smilies







--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler: smilie test #2


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 3, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> Spoiler: warning: excessive amounts of boxes
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-





Spoiler: warning: excessive amounts of boxes



damn
when opening or closing those spoiler, my comp takes like 1.5seconds to load all that
damn man, thats... edgy...
I also had to snip it because it had too many characters


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 3, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> -HYPERSNIP-




 
I couldn’t post it due to lag and I didn’t want to quadruple post and overload the servers or something


----------



## migles (Jul 3, 2018)

test
@DinohScene


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 3, 2018)

migles said:


> test
> @DinohScene


No hes mine 


no homo


----------



## migles (Jul 3, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> No hes mine
> 
> 
> no homo


test was successful, test results: @Dionicio3 is a closeted homosexual.
the quick answer to the previous test indicates strong evidence that dionicio3 is scared of his own sexuality


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 3, 2018)

migles said:


> test was successful, test results: @Dionicio3 is a closeted homosexual.
> the quick answer to the previous test indicates strong evidence that dionicio3 is scared of his own sexuality


oof I have been bamboozled


----------



## MrLucariox (Jul 4, 2018)

HEEEEEEYO heeeeeyo i'm testing my keyboard @MrLucariox


----------



## Flame (Jul 4, 2018)

test 1 avy 2 avy


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 9, 2018)

Test
@Issac


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 9, 2018)

Spoiler: spolier



Sorry, centipede coming through!

........\...../

......╚⊙ ⊙╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

...╚═(███)═╝

..╚═(███)═╝

.╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝

╚═(███)═╝


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 12, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> test


like your avatar
but...


Spoiler



mine is better


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> like your avatar
> but...
> 
> 
> ...


No it isn't


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 12, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> No it isn't


IT IS


----------



## VzUh (Jul 12, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> No it isn't





Noctosphere said:


> IT IS


you guys fighting over whose avatar is better and me like: that's a huge centipede. lol
anyway my avatar is clearly better


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 12, 2018)

VzUh said:


> anyway my avatar is clearly better


I mean it is better than nocto's


----------



## VzUh (Jul 12, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> I mean it is better than nocto's


his don't like water...
(Im so out of pokemon since 4º gen, skiddo is even grass type? )


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 12, 2018)

VzUh said:


> his don't like water...
> (Im so out of pokemon since 4º gen, skiddo is even grass type? )


Yes he's a grass type


----------



## VzUh (Jul 12, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Yes he's a grass type


all in order then.
on topic, lets do some random image-uploading test:

 
Does it work?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 12, 2018)

VzUh said:


> all in order then.
> on topic, lets do some random image-uploading test:
> View attachment 135484
> Does it work?


Yes it does


----------



## VzUh (Jul 12, 2018)

double posting for further testing. I think I got it. could it be that i can upload images to the temp if they dont go over 150kb?


----------



## Taffy (Jul 15, 2018)

VzUh said:


> I am a big doo-doo head. My JOAT entry was the Jankfire AND the Depollo.



if you're reading this, does it say anything about me faking a quote? or does it quote your normally? I'm curious.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 15, 2018)

Testing Anything Here!

Testing 1
Testing 2
Testing 3

Just testing only!


----------



## Quantumcat (Jul 31, 2018)

The first thing is here 
Then we have the second one 
Third thing is next


----------



## Quantumcat (Jul 31, 2018)

This is the first thing where we are going to add loads of text just to see what happens. I wonder what is going to happen?
This is the boring second thing


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2018)

I am entertaining myself by making a useless post


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 1, 2018)

Get away from me and so she said 
You're like a social disease 
I'm so tired of being afraid of you 
She sees
Save yourself look and see 
Think about it, sweet sixteen 
You could be anywhere 
See yourself standing there 
She's my death She's my death 
He can't stop imposing himself on her 
He likes the way that she is 
His heart beats, fingers all over her 
His dirty breath smells of beer 
Save yourself look and see 
Think about it, sweet sixteen 
You could be anywhere 
See yourself standing there 
She's my death She's my death 
Come a little closer to me 
Come a little nearer come on 
She works late so she can keep away 
Too scared to go to the police 
So young he's working her like a dog 
One day while she was searching there 
She came across a new toy 
Her eyes filled as she loaded the weapon 
Her mind racing she cries 
Save yourself look and see 
Think about it, sweet sixteen 
You could be anywhere 
See yourself standing there 
Save yourself look and see 
Think about it, sweet sixteen 
She's my death 
She's my death 
Death 
She's my death 
Death

oh wait this isn't the CTRL-V game


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Aug 4, 2018)

Cool Arrow


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 4, 2018)

67th Page xd


----------



## zacchi4k (Aug 22, 2018)

don't mind me i'm just testing my signature

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler: other stuff which almost takes the entire page so it's better to hide it here



also

seeing
if
nested
lists
are


possible
with

EDIT 2: oh wait they're also possible with the rich text editor using indents -_-




advanced
bbcode
editor

edit: oh hey they are!







and this?



and this?



and this?



and this?



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

OH HEYThis is actuallyWhy aren't theyThey lookAre they evenThis is how they workpretty coolever used?pretty usefulallowed in other GBAtemp forums?



and there are alsohtml-like tabs?i wonder if there are more interesting bbcode tags...


----------



## zacchi4k (Aug 22, 2018)

and now let's try posting a reply with an extremely malformed bbcode cause why not

this[*] is a[SIZE=4 test l] [=]orem --------------------- MERGED --------------------------- [TABS]dolor[TAB=lol] i[/TAB][/TABS][TAB=lol]nsert [/TAB]other [/U]words [/LIST]here uhm[/LIST]m idk what to write but i gues][COLOR= [QUOTE]1[/QUOTE] ]s i'm writing stuff [HTML ]right now s[o it's[tr][tr][table][tr] all go[/tr][/table][/tr][table][/table][/tr][table]o[table][th]d[/th][/table] anyw

ay
[/table][table][/table][table] [/table]​[table][/table]​[table]
[/SIZE][/INDENT][/INDENT][/table]


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Aug 23, 2018)

Testing my signature.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2018)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> Testing my signature.


cute^^


----------



## zacchi4k (Aug 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> cute^^


true


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Aug 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> cute^^



Aww thank you!


----------



## zacchi4k (Aug 23, 2018)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> Aww thank you!


actually didn't know gifs were supported/approved in signatures


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2018)

zacchi4k said:


> actually didn't know gifs were supported/approved in signatures


they are, even avatars support them
(kinda, you need to click on the avatar to see it moving)


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Aug 23, 2018)

zacchi4k said:


> actually didn't know gifs were supported/approved in signatures



I think before I joined temp I remembered @Pluupy has one. I tried to add one and it worked.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## BiscuitBee (Sep 6, 2018)

Test.

EDIT: Yiss. Post #1337 is mine.


----------



## zacchi4k (Sep 6, 2018)

BiscuitBee said:


> Test.
> 
> EDIT: Yiss. Post #1337 is mine.


No FUUUCK


----------



## Quantumcat (Sep 11, 2018)

test


----------



## Seriel (Sep 11, 2018)

h

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

h

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 16, 2018)

test


----------



## zacchi4k (Sep 18, 2018)

‍‍‍‍‍️‍‍‍‍232323‍‍️‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍️‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Mh apparently emojis get removed automatically


----------



## Tiger21820 (Sep 19, 2018)

Test


----------



## Seriel (Sep 19, 2018)

a

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

why does it let you reply with nothing if its a double post


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 19, 2018)

Seriel said:


> a
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Idk

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 29, 2018)

Spoiler: spolier



﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler













https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y82jDHRrswc


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 29, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> Spoiler: spolier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol thats not testing, thats spaming


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> lol thats not testing, thats spaming


exactly, i was testing how badly you could spam a thread.


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> lol thats not testing, thats spaming





dAVID_ said:


> exactly, i was testing how badly you could spam a thread.


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 4, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


>


under a spoiler, as proper


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 4, 2018)

@TaigaChat


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 17, 2018)

ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ ᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟᅟ


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 26, 2018)

Spoiler: testing some unicode



a



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler



﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽﷽


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 27, 2018)

Spoiler: emoji lag test







--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler: test #2


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 27, 2018)

Spoiler: test #3



‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍a



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍


----------



## SG854 (Oct 28, 2018)

> @Tiger21820



Moo

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SG854 said:


> Moo



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



			
				SG854 said:
			
		

> Moo


----------



## Chary (Nov 10, 2018)

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 10, 2018)

Chary said:


> Chicken noodle soup


Weird flex but okay


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 10, 2018)

Testerooni


----------



## ry755 (Nov 10, 2018)

Testosterone


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Testerooni


testicroni


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 10, 2018)

testy boy


----------



## SG854 (Nov 10, 2018)

CPG said:


> testy boy


TESTicles


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 10, 2018)

SG854 said:


> TESTicles


Naisoup


----------



## SG854 (Nov 10, 2018)

CPG said:


> Naisoup


Gimmie a mic, Test Test mic check one two


----------



## Orc (Nov 14, 2018)

hrth
*hrth*
_hrth_
hrth
hrth

hrthhrthhrth

hrthhrthhrthhrthhrthhrthhrth

hrthhrthhrthhrthhrthhrthhrthhrth

hrth

hrth
hrth​hrth​

hrth
hrth
hrth


hrth
hrth
hrth

hrth
hrth
hrth​










> hrth




```
<hrth></hrth>
```
hrth



hrth



hrth



hrth



hrth


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 20, 2018)

<head>
<style>
p.a {
    font-family: "Times New Roman", Times, serif;
}

p.b {
    font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
}
</style>
</head>
<body>
<h1>The font-family Property</h1>

<p class="a">This is a paragraph, shown in the Times New Roman font.</p>

<p class="b">This is a paragraph, shown in the Arial font.</p>

</body>

<body background="https://media1.tenor.com/images/4b7399689d7c8d618b7ea21bcec6be6d/tenor.gif"><font color="black"></font></body>


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 17, 2018)

Just needing some free image hosting k?

// yay, abusing tables for layout


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 17, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> View attachment 152402
> Just needing some free image hosting k?
> 
> // yay, abusing tables for layout


Why not use imgur or another property image hoster? Or you could even use discord


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 17, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Why not use imgur or another property image hoster? Or you could even use discord


1- if you have sigs enabled you can see why 
1.5 - less dependance on a 3rd party = less "[IMG]" around gbatemp in 1-2 years when the host du jour pulls an imageshack or a photobucket
2- I definitely don't have a dicksord


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 17, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> 1- if you have sigs enabled you can see why
> 1.5 - less dependance on a 3rd party = less "[IMG]" around gbatemp in 1-2 years when the host du jour pulls an imageshack or a photobucket
> 2- I definitely don't have a dicksord


1. I do have sigs enabled
1.5 just use your own site
2. What's wrong with discord?


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 17, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> What's wrong with discord?


It's another proprietary instant messenger (requiring registration) I did not ask for
(the fact it was originally designed for MASS VOICE CHAT is also a significant turnoff, imo)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 17, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> It's another proprietary instant messenger (requiring registration) I did not ask for
> (the fact it was originally designed for MASS VOICE CHAT is also a significant turnoff, imo)


It doesn't require you to sign up, also not signing up because it was made for mass vc is dumb, it's text based communication works great, and you can always just not participate in any voice chats


----------



## Molhel (Dec 20, 2018)

Can anyone else see my avatar? If so, what do you see? An anime character, or a woman holding a gun?

EDIT

20 minutes later, and I got it to work...by re-uploading the avatar in a different browser. I guess clearing cache wasn't enough, something else is up with Firefox. Well, either way, good thing for the test thread. haha


----------



## enarky (Jan 2, 2019)

Sidebar test.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2019)

test

qwertyuiop


asdfghjkl


----------



## Stecker8 (Jan 7, 2019)

test


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 20, 2019)

Exam


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 20, 2019)

a


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 2, 2019)

test


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 3, 2019)

test


----------



## Paolosworld (Mar 4, 2019)

YEET


----------



## Owenge (Mar 16, 2019)

hmm




> hmmm


----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 11, 2019)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL

​


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 2, 2019)

Test


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Owenge (May 2, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> View attachment 165656


Photoshop at it's best XD


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 2, 2019)

Owenge said:


> Photoshop at it's best XD


Believe it or not, I did this with Google Slides and nothing more 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Owenge (May 2, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Believe it or not, I did this with Google Slides and nothing more
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 165677


wowzer


----------



## dAVID_ (May 6, 2019)

a

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler: UNICODE TEST



a



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler: UNICODE TEST 2



A



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler: UNICODE TEST 3



‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a‍‍a



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler: UNICODE TEST 4



aaa


----------



## AlanJohn (May 22, 2019)

<div class="type">
        what
        <input type="button" class="button smallButton spoilerToggle" value="Show" onclick="toggleSpoiler(this)">   
    </div>


----------



## WeedZ (May 22, 2019)

<marquee style="z-index:2;position:absolute;left:115;top:55;font-family:Cursive;font-size:14pt;color:ffcc00;height:349;"scrollamount="6" direction="left">what's with all this fuckery?</marquee>


----------



## NoNAND (May 27, 2019)

commencing signature TEST
sync rate at: 98%
that should be adequate


----------



## milomc123 (Jun 23, 2019)

test


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 29, 2019)

Math test
E = mc 2

Table test
 ABC1234


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 16, 2019)

ส์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์็์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์่์ํ์ั์ํ์๋์ํ์ั์ํ์


----------



## Nino_Z (Jul 28, 2019)

Test here too


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## nuclear-mindlapse (Aug 6, 2019)

test1

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

test2

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

test3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

test4

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

test5

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

test6


----------



## subtextz (Sep 4, 2019)

TEST


Spoiler


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Sep 25, 2019)

Gonna post this here, and then try to make it my signature... I'm really struggling to get any image hosting sites working with signature at the moment ahaha!


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 30, 2019)

Spoiler











WeedZ said:


> what's with all this fuckery?


what the FUCK

edit: oh I get it, you can do it cuz you're a fucking moderator


----------



## Vila_ (Oct 7, 2019)

oof


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Oct 17, 2019)

test1

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

uwu


----------



## IncredulousP (Oct 20, 2019)

testicles



Spoiler



titsticles


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Oct 24, 2019)

Uploading this for my Patreon Description to show off the level of editing that goes on for a release of a video.

Test


----------



## deathyr (Dec 5, 2019)

Test post please ignore


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 5, 2019)

deathyr said:


> Test post please ignore


No


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 11, 2019)

posting to make sure i can post


----------



## Costello (Dec 11, 2019)

2Hack said:


> posting to make sure i can post


yes, you can


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 11, 2019)

@AtsuNii could you report this post pls?

Test


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

DK
Donkey Kong
DK
Donkey Kong is here
(yes i was testing)


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 7, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> DK
> Donkey Kong
> DK
> Donkey Kong is here
> (yes i was testing)


Come on cranky, take it to the fridge


----------



## Theroid (Feb 10, 2020)

i just wanna be able to post links

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

test


Spoiler: spoiler



hey



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


```
console.log('hey');
print('hello')
system.out.println('hey')
```

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

hey

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



> hey


----------



## IC_ (Feb 10, 2020)

Theroid said:


> ```
> console.log('hey');
> print('hello')
> system.out.println('hey')
> ```




```
std::cout << "hey\n";
```


----------



## Theroid (Feb 10, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> ```
> std::cout << "hey\n";
> ```




```
try{
        friendship
}
catch(error){
        return sadness
}
```


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 10, 2020)

Theroid said:


> i just wanna be able to post links


Hey, welcome to GBAtemp! Please note that this is the Edge of Forum, so your posts aren't counted here. If you want to increase your post count, please post replies to other forums (and not just stuff like “I'm leaving a reply to increase my post count”, those will get deleted and you might get warnings for spamming).
Also, replying in quick succession to the same thread (like you did above) merges your posts into one and do not count as separate posts.


----------



## James_ (Mar 4, 2020)

testing i guess


```
i haven't really tried some of this shit out yet
```



> alright i'm done


----------



## AnshiAneko (May 2, 2020)

test i guess


----------



## IC_ (May 3, 2020)

TEST


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 3, 2020)

mikeyt1998 said:


> Uploading this for my Patreon Description to show off the level of editing that goes on for a release of a video.
> 
> Test


jesus christ 

also test


----------



## Flame (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 22, 2020)

test

aa


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2020)

1234567890876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543232123456789098765432123456789098765432123456789098765432123456789876543212345678909876543212345678909876543234567890987654e3w234567890987654321234567890987654321234567890987654321234567890987654321


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2020)

ijefndldwiohvdkldskljsda odjhrgkjnbgfnbodjpewihbrldn;rsabilxhilmu89ct4w;lklvreslu4etvu[9 q34t7887p9 4
0 -i'ysio;  'paer j/oiawegjkh].p[W PP'L[

':lKMPJ'NGBJI'R'G[
A[ZBD-0I4W
]-oaer[=v-o
jpohi'bavrgkbe[s\]grae68b\dz;lk'mjnhji'ooaerk[p
buafeuioaet4ykjlnzfdszkl;k/lnaerw';gra
bjkakp[ahtkjre ,mj09 09uwaeknleefwi9u0[9u32rj/bkEWFI[
0\IPO
OJP34=-0I][O
23QR'PK[-0I]K[P
AGERiOJFIHJOGAESVdojpIHKUBJATRNSZBORGBIOFE'DSKJHUKJLDEGFIOPDVU9FCYDGTHJIOIUYGFGHJKPEOIFGKIVFDSQOJIWHERNHI0JEWNEIRTGREIWBENRTIOHTR4E9IHUGYVUHIJOPIHUGYFTDRF


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 3, 2020)

xX_darknesss_Xx said:


> 1234567890876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543212345678909876543232123456789098765432123456789098765432123456789098765432123456789876543212345678909876543212345678909876543234567890987654e3w234567890987654321234567890987654321234567890987654321234567890987654321


You missed a 9 in the first decreasing subsequence.


----------



## Alramir (Jul 7, 2020)

Test Received, Test Response.


----------



## nxwing (Jul 11, 2020)

Trying out new signature


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jul 28, 2020)

Can everybody see how terrible my pc is?


----------



## IC_ (Jul 28, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Can everybody see how terrible my pc is?


In your signature? Yes, I see it


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2020)

TEST


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 10, 2020)

Terms & Conditions said:
			
		

> OBEY


----------



## x65943 (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 25, 2020)

e


----------



## x65943 (Aug 25, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> e


饿


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2020)

Talking about tests...
Why I can't see signatures on the mobile version?
Is that normal?


----------



## x65943 (Aug 25, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Talking about tests...
> Why I can't see signatures on the mobile version?
> Is that normal?


Yes, would not work on mobile very well 

Also on mobile theoretically people have finite data


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Yes, would not work on mobile very well
> 
> Also on mobile theoretically people have finite data


Aah.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Aug 26, 2020)

Am I a weeb


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 26, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> Am I a weeb


Judging by your avatar, probably.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Aug 26, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Judging by your avatar, probably.


Nice.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 1, 2020)

test my new sig


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 13, 2020)

testing...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

test


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 25, 2020)

Test


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Oct 5, 2020)

Test


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 5, 2020)

Test


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 5, 2020)

Test


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 31, 2020)

Test


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2020)

Test


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 4, 2020)

Slight change to my title

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

™


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2020)

test daddy


----------



## dacamel (Nov 4, 2020)

Test.


----------



## plasturion (Nov 4, 2020)

test


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 19, 2020)

It’s test time


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 25, 2020)

Test.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 25, 2020)

This is a test of the GBATemp alert system... this is only a test...

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2020)

Test
EDIT:  Avatars are glitchy. I've erased cache and I can't change this current avatar.

Using GBAtemp on Opera ¯\_(＾▽＾)_/¯


----------



## Stef013 (Dec 18, 2020)

test


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 23, 2020)

guesss whos testing again


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 28, 2021)

:yaytires:

EDIT: How many emoticons can't regular users access to?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 28, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> :yaytires:
> 
> EDIT: How many emoticons can't regular users access to?


I've never seen that smiley before.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 28, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> I've never seen that smiley before.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/sold-my-wii-for-tires.41658/


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 28, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/sold-my-wii-for-tires.41658/


That is a thread from 2007, using an older smiley system.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 5, 2021)

test


----------



## SG854 (Feb 6, 2021)

Testing


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 6, 2021)

testinging


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 6, 2021)

Test


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2021)

Error: Test failed. Error detecting Test. Try Again?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 24, 2021)

Test cache on opera browser.

EDIT:  i still can't see my bunny ears


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2021)

I hope you all studied for this test


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 8, 2021)

nice sig test

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

wow tabs dont work on sigs


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 8, 2021)

Testing..


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 8, 2021)

Spoiler: a



ff


----------



## Mantekilla (Mar 8, 2021)

Testing


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

WOOO IM TESTING FUCK YEAHHHHH


----------



## Louse (Mar 8, 2021)

test?


----------



## x65943 (Mar 17, 2021)

You will get a puppy


----------



## x65943 (Mar 17, 2021)

You will eat a klondike bar


----------



## x65943 (Mar 17, 2021)

Your mother will be disappointed in you


----------



## x65943 (Mar 17, 2021)

You will die


----------



## x65943 (Mar 17, 2021)

You will find new meaning in life


----------



## x65943 (Mar 17, 2021)

You wlll like this post


----------



## x65943 (Mar 17, 2021)

You will be begged not to cry


----------



## x65943 (Mar 17, 2021)

You will change your legal name


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Mar 17, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Your mother will be disappointed in you



What an easy prediction. That's every day for me.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 17, 2021)

cauliquackers said:


> What an easy prediction. That's every day for me.


SAD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2021)

x65943 said:


> You will die


Thank you,so...well....Good Bye,World.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you,so...well....Good Bye,World.



So it is.....


----------



## grey72 (Mar 18, 2021)

x65943 said:


> You will be begged not to cry


seems legit


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 18, 2021)

TETS


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 25, 2021)

Testing testing 123


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 25, 2021)

ttteeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssT


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 7, 2021)

test


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 17, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 258843


Please don't tell me they are adding new emojis


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 17, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Please don't tell me they are adding new emojis


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 22, 2021)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Louse (Apr 26, 2021)

@Louse


----------



## Flame (Apr 27, 2021)

testing 1 2 1 2 testing


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 29, 2021)

Spoiler



testingspoilers



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



x65943 said:


> You will change your legal name


To what


----------



## IC_ (Apr 29, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> To what


Your fursona name.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 29, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Your fursona name.



Good time to test this
I do not have a fursona 
I am not a furry
I do not have a fursona name 
No furry polls


----------



## IC_ (Apr 29, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Good time to test this
> I do not have a fursona
> I am not a furry
> I do not have a fursona name
> No furry polls


That can all change, just like @x65943 predicted that you will change your legal name.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 29, 2021)

IC_ said:


> That can all change, just like @x65943 predicted that you will change your legal name.


No one predicts the poll god
I


----------



## the2areview (Apr 30, 2021)

Testes, 1,2


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Apr 30, 2021)

teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeest


----------



## mthrnite (May 5, 2021)




----------



## mthrnite (May 6, 2021)

tost


----------



## 1B51004 (May 11, 2021)

toast


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 14, 2021)

LET THE BASS KICK


----------



## 1B51004 (May 17, 2021)

tonst


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 17, 2021)




----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 3, 2021)

Spoiler: how



please work


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 9, 2021)

Spoiler: Test



A spoiler test


----------



## vecchioghiaccio (Jun 13, 2021)

abc
*abc*
abc

_abc_

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler: test



Red


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 29, 2021)

alan john is king


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 13, 2021)

*, , ,  - Bold, Italics, Underline, and Strike-through**
Makes the wrapped text bold, italic, underlined, or struck-through.

Example:
This is bold text.
This is italic text.
This is underlined text.
This is struck-through text.
Output:
This is bold text.
This is italic text.
This is underlined text.
This is struck-through text.
[*], , [SIZE=size] - Text Color, Font, and Size
Changes the color, font, or size of the wrapped text.

Example:
This is red and blue text.
This is Courier New text.
This is small and big text.
Output:
This is red and blue text.
This is Courier New text.
This is small and big text.
[*], [EMAIL] - Linking[/B][/SIZE]
Crea...target.

Example:
[URL]http://www.example.com
[email protected]
Output:
http://www.example.com
[email protected]
[*], [EMAIL=address] - Linking (Advanced)[/EMAIL][EMAIL=address][/email][EMAIL=address]
Links the wrapped text to the specified web page or email address.

Example:
[URL=http://www.example.com]Go to example.com
Email me
Output:
Go to example.com
Email me
[*] - Profile Linking
Links to a user's profile. This is generally inserted automatically when tagging a user.

Example:
[USER=509941]Crazynoob458
Output:
@Crazynoob458
[*] - Image[/B]
[B]
Display an image, using the wrapped text as the URL.

Example:
[IMG]https://gbatemp.net/styles/ts3/xenforo/avatars/avatar_s.png
Output:





Output:
An embedded YouTube player would appear here.



 - Lists


Displays a bulleted or numbered list.

Example:
Bullet 1
Bullet 2

Entry 1
Entry 2
Output:
Bullet 1
Bullet 2

Entry 1
Entry 2


, , - Text Alignment​​
Changes the alignment of the wrapped text.

Example:
Left-aligned​Center-aligned​Right-aligned​Output:
Left-aligned
Center-aligned
Right-aligned​






			- Quoted Text
		
Click to expand...





			Displays text that has been quoted from another source. You may also attribute the name of the source.

Example:



			Quoted text
		
Click to expand...




			
				A person said:
			
		


			Something they said
		
Click to expand...

Output:
Quoted text
Quoted from A person:
Something they said
		
Click to expand...










Spoiler



- Text Containing Spoilers





Spoiler



Hides text that may contain spoilers so that it must be clicked by the viewer to be seen.

Example:


Spoiler



Simple spoiler





Spoiler: Spoiler Title



Spoiler with a title


Output:






Spoiler










		Code:
	

, [PHP], [HTML] - Programming Code Display[/B]
[B]
Displays text in one of several programming languages, highlighting the syntax where possible.

Example:
[CODE]General
code




		PHP:
	

echo $hello . 'world';

Output:
Code:
General
code
PHP:
echo $hello . 'world';

- Text Indent​​
Indents the wrapped text. This can be nested for larger indentings.

Example:
Regular text
Indented text
More indented​Output:
Regular text
Indented text
More indented​


 - Plain Text[/B]
[B]
Disables BB code translation on the wrapped text.

Example:
[PLAIN]This is not [B]bold[/B] text.
Output:
This is not bold text.


Full Size: View attachment 123
Output:
The contents of the attachments would appear here.


  - Acronym [/B][/SIZE]
Adds a tooltip to explain an acronym

Example:
[acronym="Laughing Out Loud"]LOL
Output:
LOL


 
(See the "link" tag below)
Output:

(See the "link" tag below)


  - Background Color 
Sets a background color for text

Example:
Highlighted text
Output:
Highlighted text


 [COMPANY=option] - COMPANY [/COMPANY][COMPANY=option][/company][COMPANY=option]
Link to a GBAtemp Game Center company page

Example:
[COMPANY=URL]Name[/COMPANY]
Output:



 Name[/company]
[COMPANY=option]

 [DATATABLE], [DATATABLE=option] - DataTable [/DATATABLE][/DATATABLE][DATATABLE][DATATABLE=option][/datatable][/datatable][DATATABLE][DATATABLE=option]
Advanced data table

Example:
Header 1Header 2Header 3ABCDEF
Output:
Show[/datatable][/datatable]
[DATATABLE][DATATABLE=option]

entries
Search:
Header 1 Header 2 Header 3
A B C
D E F
Showing 1 to 2 of 2 entries
FirstPrevious1NextLast

 [GAME=option] - GAME [/GAME][GAME=option][/game][GAME=option]
Link to a GBAtemp Game Center game page

Example:
[GAME=URL]Name[/GAME]
Output:



 Name[/game]
[GAME=option]

  - Nice Header 
A nice blue header

Example:
Section 1
Output:
Section 1


 
Output:


  - IRC link 
Link to an IRC server or channel

Example:
[irc="irc.gbatemp.net:4500/gbatemp.net"]#gbatemp.net
Output:
#gbatemp.net[/irc]

[LIST][*][SIZE=4][B] [JUSTIFY] - Justify text [/JUSTIFY][/B][JUSTIFY][/justify][/SIZE][JUSTIFY]
Justifies the inner text

Example:
[justify]Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum.[/justify]
Output:
Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum.[/justify][/LIST][JUSTIFY]
[LIST][*][SIZE=4][B] [LINK=option] - Link to anchor [/LINK][/B][LINK=option][/link][/SIZE][LINK=option]
Links to an anchor made with the anchor tag.

Example:
[link=test]Go to test anchor[/link]
Output:
[URL='https://gbatemp.net/help/bb-codes#test']Go to test anchor[/URL][/link][/LIST][LINK=option]
[LIST][*][SIZE=4][B] [P] - Paragraph [/P][/B][P][/p][/SIZE][P]
Paragraph tag

Example:
[p]This is a very small paragraph[/p]
Output:
This is a very small paragraph
[/p][/LIST][P]
[LIST][*][SIZE=4][B] [PLATFORM=option] - PLATFORM [/PLATFORM][/B][PLATFORM=option][/platform][/SIZE][PLATFORM=option]
Link to a GBAtemp Game Center platform page

Example:
[PLATFORM=URL]Name[/PLATFORM]
Output:
[URL='https://gbatemp.netURL'] [IMG]https://gbatemp.net/images/noconsole.png[/IMG] Name[/URL][/platform][/LIST][PLATFORM=option]
[LIST][*][SIZE=4][B] [PRE] - Preformatted text [/PRE][/B][PRE][/pre][/SIZE][PRE]
Make text retrain whitespace etc.

Example:
[pre]This text has whitespace[/pre]
Output:
This   text       has            whitespace[/pre][/LIST][PRE]
[LIST][*][SIZE=4][B] [SUB] - Subscript [/SUB][/B][SUB][/sub][/SIZE][SUB]
Adds text in subscript.

Example:
The molecular formula of carbon dioxide is CO[sub]2[/sub].
Output:
The molecular formula of carbon dioxide is CO2.[/sub][/LIST][SUB]
[LIST][*][SIZE=4][B] [SUP] - Superscript [/SUP][/B][SUP][/sup][/SIZE][SUP]
Adds text as superscript

Example:
x squared can be written as x[sup]2[/sup]
Output:
x squared can be written as x2[/sup][/LIST][SUP]
[LIST][*][SIZE=4][B] [TABLE], [TABLE=option] - Table [/TABLE][/TABLE][/B][TABLE][TABLE=option][/table][/table][/SIZE][TABLE][TABLE=option]
Simple HTML table tag equivalent

Example:
[table]
[tr]
[th] [/th]
[th]Header 1[/th]
[th]Header 2[/th]
[th]Header 3[/th]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td="2r,red"][/td]
[td="2r,top"]Data 1 (2 rows)[/td]
[td]Data 2[/td]
[td="right"]Data 3[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td="2c"]Data 4 (2 cols)[/td]
[/tr]
[/table]
Output:
[B] 
Header 1[/B] [B]Header 2[/B] [B]Header 3[/B]

Data 1 (2 rows) Data 2 Data 3
Data 4 (2 cols)[/table][/table][/LIST][TABLE][TABLE=option]
[LIST][*][SIZE=4][B] [TABS] - Render Tabs into a post [/TABS][/B][TABS][/tabs][/SIZE][TABS]
Render Tabs into a post

Example:
[tabs]
[tab=Title 1]Content 1[/tab]
[tab=Title 2]Content 2[/tab] 
[/tabs]
Output:
[LIST]
li" class="tabs mainTabs Tabs">
[*][URL='https://gbatemp.net/#tab_1626131402']Title 1[/URL]
[*][URL='https://gbatemp.net/#tab_1626131403']Title 2[/URL]
[/LIST]
[LIST]
[*]Content 1
[/LIST][/tabs][/LIST][TABS]
[LIST][*][SIZE=4][B] [TWEET], [TWEET=option] - Twitter embed [/B][/SIZE]
Embed a twitter tweet

Example:
[tweet]https://twitter.com/GBAtemp/status/613666530937708544[/tweet]
Output:
Review: NES30 Pro Bluetooth Controller | [URL='https://t.co/VKbXGDAcOp']http://t.co/VKbXGDAcOp[/URL] The Video Game Community [URL]https://t.co/bzpbTlTRfA[/URL] [URL='https://t.co/YEG6OMpRjF']pic.twitter.com/YEG6OMpRjF[/URL]

— GBAtemp (@GBAtemp) [URL='https://twitter.com/GBAtemp/status/613666530937708544?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw']June 24, 2015[/URL][/B][/SIZE][/LIST][SIZE=4][B]
[LIST][*][SIZE=4][B] [WIKI], [WIKI=option] - Wiki link [/WIKI][/WIKI][/B][WIKI][WIKI=option][/wiki][/wiki][/SIZE][WIKI][WIKI=option]
Link to a GBAtemp Wiki page

Example:
[wiki]GBAtemp.net[/wiki]
[wiki="GBAtemp.net"]GBAtemp[/wiki]
Output:
[URL='https://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/GBAtemp.net']GBAtemp.net[/URL]
[URL='https://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/GBAtemp.net']GBAtemp[/URL][/wiki][/wiki][/LIST][WIKI][WIKI=option][/wiki][/wiki][/B][WIKI][WIKI=option][/wiki][/wiki][/SIZE][WIKI][WIKI=option][/wiki][/wiki][/tabs][/table][/table][/sup][/sub][/pre][/platform][/p][/link][/justify][JUSTIFY][LINK=option][P][PLATFORM=option][PRE][SUB][SUP][TABLE][TABLE=option][TABS][WIKI][WIKI=option][/wiki][/wiki][/tabs][/table][/table][/sup][/sub][/pre][/platform][/p][/link][/justify][JUSTIFY][LINK=option][P][PLATFORM=option][PRE][SUB][SUP][TABLE][TABLE=option][TABS][WIKI][WIKI=option][/wiki][/wiki][/tabs][/table][/table][/sup][/sub][/pre][/platform][/p][/link][/justify][/game][/datatable][/datatable][/company][COMPANY=option][DATATABLE][DATATABLE=option][GAME=option][JUSTIFY][LINK=option][P][PLATFORM=option][PRE][SUB][SUP][TABLE][TABLE=option][TABS][WIKI][WIKI=option][/wiki][/wiki][/tabs][/table][/table][/sup][/sub][/pre][/platform][/p][/link][/justify][/game][/datatable][/datatable][/company][COMPANY=option][DATATABLE][DATATABLE=option][GAME=option][JUSTIFY][LINK=option][P][PLATFORM=option][PRE][SUB][SUP][TABLE][TABLE=option][TABS][WIKI][WIKI=option]
[/wiki][/wiki][/tabs][/table][/table][/sup][/sub][/pre][/platform][/p][/link][/justify][/game][/datatable][/datatable][/company]​




Click to expand...







Spoiler



[COMPANY=option][DATATABLE][DATATABLE=option][GAME=option][JUSTIFY][LINK=option][P][PLATFORM=option][PRE][SUB][SUP][TABLE][TABLE=option][TABS][WIKI][WIKI=option][/wiki][/wiki][/tabs][/table][/table][/sup][/sub][/pre][/platform][/p][/link][/justify][/game][/datatable][/datatable][/company]​




Click to expand...

[/user][/email][/url]*


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Jul 13, 2021)

Test


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 14, 2021)

Test.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 2, 2021)

Test.... change my avatar into....






Pika Pika! Is detective time!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 4, 2021)

@Ken
Drive me in a car

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 4, 2021)

Test? I always flunked test.


----------



## Larsenv (Aug 30, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 30, 2021)

Larsenv said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


hi larsen
you're my best friend in the whole world
@BestFriend


----------



## Guggimon (Sep 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> /**
> * @license
> * Copyright (c) 2015 AndrÃ© Cruz <[email protected]>
> * Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a copy of this software and associated documentation files (the 'Software'), to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense, and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:
> ...



What the fuck is this???

What are the results of this 100% impossible math question

(I got a 0,1 (F-) for math)


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 4, 2021)

Guggimon said:


> What the fuck is this???
> 
> What are the results of this 100% impossible math question
> 
> (I got a 0,1 (F-) for math)


Uh I don't actually know myself


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 7, 2021)

️ ‍ ‍️ ‍   ️ ️   ️ ️ ️ ️  ️ ️   ️ ️ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ️ ️‍ ️‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ️ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍  ️ ️ ️‍ ️‍ ️ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ️ ‍ ‍ ️   ️ ️‍ ️‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍‍ ‍‍‍ ‍‍‍ ‍‍‍ ‍‍ ‍‍ ‍‍ ️ ‍‍ ‍‍ ‍‍‍ ‍‍‍ ‍‍‍ ‍‍ ‍‍ ‍‍‍ ‍‍‍ ‍‍‍ ‍‍ ‍‍ ‍‍‍ ‍‍‍ ‍‍‍ ‍ ‍‍ ‍ ‍‍ ‍‍ ‍ ‍‍ ‍ ‍‍ ‍‍ ️ 

*Animals and Nature*
️ ‍ ️ ‍ ️ ‍ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️  ️ ️ ️ ️ ️  ️   ️  ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️  ️  ️   ️  

*Food and Drink*
️ ️ ️ ️ 

*Sports and Activities*
️ ️ ️  ️ ️ 

*Vehicles and Travel*
️  ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️  ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️  ️  ️ ️ 

*Objects*
️ ️ ️ ️    ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️  ️ ️ ️ ️ ️  ️ ️ ️ ️ ️  ️ ️ ️ ️  ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️  ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️   ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️  ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️   ️ ️  ️ ️  ️    ️ ️   ️

*Symbols*
  ‍ ‍  ️‍️ ️ ️     ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️  ️ ️                  ️        ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️   ️    ️                  ️   ️     ️                           ️ ️   ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️   ️ ️ ️ ️   ️ ️   ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️ ️            

*All Holding Hands*
*All Couples with Hearts*
*All Couples Kissing*
*All Families*

*Special*
  ⚕ 
Zero Width Joiner (Click to Copy) ‍
Variation Selector-16 (Click to Copy) ️

*Regional Indicators*


*Flags*
️ ️‍ ️‍️ ‍ 
U.S. Outlying Islands (Not U.S. Flag)
All Flags and Subdivision Flags

*Pale Skin*
 ✌ ☝  ✍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍  ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ 

*Cream White Skin*
 ✌ ☝  ✍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍  ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ 

*Moderate Brown Skin*
 ✌ ☝  ✍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍  ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ 

*Dark Brown Skin*
 ✌ ☝  ✍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍  ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ 

*Black Skin*
 ✌ ☝  ✍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍  ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍


----------



## impeeza (Sep 7, 2021)

For testing? Cool!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I even hasn't had a signature 8-P


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 21, 2021)

Testing 1 - 2 - 3


----------



## Costello (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm just making a test in the TEST thread 
nevermind me


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 25, 2021)

OW THATS BANGING


>


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2021)

test post


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2021)

test double post


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2021)

oh okay i see how it is

i'll stop now


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 26, 2021)

Test


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 26, 2021)

So Polly, WTF is all that about?   Or is this just something you wanted to take up a whole page up for?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 26, 2021)

Beware of the man who speaks in hands.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 27, 2021)

testing


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 29, 2021)

Spoiler: Unicode Private Use Area (U+E000 - U+F8FF)



U+e000: 
U+e001: 
U+e002: 
U+e003: 
U+e004: 
U+e005: 
U+e006: 
U+e007: 
U+e008: 
U+e009: 
U+e00a: 
U+e00b: 
U+e00c: 
U+e00d: 
U+e00e: 
U+e00f: 
U+e010: 
U+e011: 
U+e012: 
U+e013: 
U+e014: 
U+e015: 
U+e016: 
U+e017: 
U+e018: 
U+e019: 
U+e01a: 
U+e01b: 
U+e01c: 
U+e01d: 
U+e01e: 
U+e01f: 
U+e020: 
U+e021: 
U+e022: 
U+e023: 
U+e024: 
U+e025: 
U+e026: 
U+e027: 
U+e028: 
U+e029: 
U+e02a: 
U+e02b: 
U+e02c: 
U+e02d: 
U+e02e: 
U+e02f: 
U+e030: 
U+e031: 
U+e032: 
U+e033: 
U+e034: 
U+e035: 
U+e036: 
U+e037: 
U+e038: 
U+e039: 
U+e03a: 
U+e03b: 
U+e03c: 
U+e03d: 
U+e03e: 
U+e03f: 
U+e040: 
U+e041: 
U+e042: 
U+e043: 
U+e044: 
U+e045: 
U+e046: 
U+e047: 
U+e048: 
U+e049: 
U+e04a: 
U+e04b: 
U+e04c: 
U+e04d: 
U+e04e: 
U+e04f: 
U+e050: 
U+e051: 
U+e052: 
U+e053: 
U+e054: 
U+e055: 
U+e056: 
U+e057: 
U+e058: 
U+e059: 
U+e05a: 
U+e05b: 
U+e05c: 
U+e05d: 
U+e05e: 
U+e05f: 
U+e060: 
U+e061: 
U+e062: 
U+e063: 
U+e064: 
U+e065: 
U+e066: 
U+e067: 
U+e068: 
U+e069: 
U+e06a: 
U+e06b: 
U+e06c: 
U+e06d: 
U+e06e: 
U+e06f: 
U+e070: 
U+e071: 
U+e072: 
U+e073: 
U+e074: 
U+e075: 
U+e076: 
U+e077: 
U+e078: 
U+e079: 
U+e07a: 
U+e07b: 
U+e07c: 
U+e07d: 
U+e07e: 
U+e07f: 
U+e080: 
U+e081: 
U+e082: 
U+e083: 
U+e084: 
U+e085: 
U+e086: 
U+e087: 
U+e088: 
U+e089: 
U+e08a: 
U+e08b: 
U+e08c: 
U+e08d: 
U+e08e: 
U+e08f: 
U+e090: 
U+e091: 
U+e092: 
U+e093: 
U+e094: 
U+e095: 
U+e096: 
U+e097: 
U+e098: 
U+e099: 
U+e09a: 
U+e09b: 
U+e09c: 
U+e09d: 
U+e09e: 
U+e09f: 
U+e0a0: 
U+e0a1: 
U+e0a2: 
U+e0a3: 
U+e0a4: 
U+e0a5: 
U+e0a6: 
U+e0a7: 
U+e0a8: 
U+e0a9: 
U+e0aa: 
U+e0ab: 
U+e0ac: 
U+e0ad: 
U+e0ae: 
U+e0af: 
U+e0b0: 
U+e0b1: 
U+e0b2: 
U+e0b3: 
U+e0b4: 
U+e0b5: 
U+e0b6: 
U+e0b7: 
U+e0b8: 
U+e0b9: 
U+e0ba: 
U+e0bb: 
U+e0bc: 
U+e0bd: 
U+e0be: 
U+e0bf: 
U+e0c0: 
U+e0c1: 
U+e0c2: 
U+e0c3: 
U+e0c4: 
U+e0c5: 
U+e0c6: 
U+e0c7: 
U+e0c8: 
U+e0c9: 
U+e0ca: 
U+e0cb: 
U+e0cc: 
U+e0cd: 
U+e0ce: 
U+e0cf: 
U+e0d0: 
U+e0d1: 
U+e0d2: 
U+e0d3: 
U+e0d4: 
U+e0d5: 
U+e0d6: 
U+e0d7: 
U+e0d8: 
U+e0d9: 
U+e0da: 
U+e0db: 
U+e0dc: 
U+e0dd: 
U+e0de: 
U+e0df: 
U+e0e0: 
U+e0e1: 
U+e0e2: 
U+e0e3: 
U+e0e4: 
U+e0e5: 
U+e0e6: 
U+e0e7: 
U+e0e8: 
U+e0e9: 
U+e0ea: 
U+e0eb: 
U+e0ec: 
U+e0ed: 
U+e0ee: 
U+e0ef: 
U+e0f0: 
U+e0f1: 
U+e0f2: 
U+e0f3: 
U+e0f4: 
U+e0f5: 
U+e0f6: 
U+e0f7: 
U+e0f8: 
U+e0f9: 
U+e0fa: 
U+e0fb: 
U+e0fc: 
U+e0fd: 
U+e0fe: 
U+e0ff: 
U+e100: 
U+e101: 
U+e102: 
U+e103: 
U+e104: 
U+e105: 
U+e106: 
U+e107: 
U+e108: 
U+e109: 
U+e10a: 
U+e10b: 
U+e10c: 
U+e10d: 
U+e10e: 
U+e10f: 
U+e110: 
U+e111: 
U+e112: 
U+e113: 
U+e114: 
U+e115: 
U+e116: 
U+e117: 
U+e118: 
U+e119: 
U+e11a: 
U+e11b: 
U+e11c: 
U+e11d: 
U+e11e: 
U+e11f: 
U+e120: 
U+e121: 
U+e122: 
U+e123: 
U+e124: 
U+e125: 
U+e126: 
U+e127: 
U+e128: 
U+e129: 
U+e12a: 
U+e12b: 
U+e12c: 
U+e12d: 
U+e12e: 
U+e12f: 
U+e130: 
U+e131: 
U+e132: 
U+e133: 
U+e134: 
U+e135: 
U+e136: 
U+e137: 
U+e138: 
U+e139: 
U+e13a: 
U+e13b: 
U+e13c: 
U+e13d: 
U+e13e: 
U+e13f: 
U+e140: 
U+e141: 
U+e142: 
U+e143: 
U+e144: 
U+e145: 
U+e146: 
U+e147: 
U+e148: 
U+e149: 
U+e14a: 
U+e14b: 
U+e14c: 
U+e14d: 
U+e14e: 
U+e14f: 
U+e150: 
U+e151: 
U+e152: 
U+e153: 
U+e154: 
U+e155: 
U+e156: 
U+e157: 
U+e158: 
U+e159: 
U+e15a: 
U+e15b: 
U+e15c: 
U+e15d: 
U+e15e: 
U+e15f: 
U+e160: 
U+e161: 
U+e162: 
U+e163: 
U+e164: 
U+e165: 
U+e166: 
U+e167: 
U+e168: 
U+e169: 
U+e16a: 
U+e16b: 
U+e16c: 
U+e16d: 
U+e16e: 
U+e16f: 
U+e170: 
U+e171: 
U+e172: 
U+e173: 
U+e174: 
U+e175: 
U+e176: 
U+e177: 
U+e178: 
U+e179: 
U+e17a: 
U+e17b: 
U+e17c: 
U+e17d: 
U+e17e: 
U+e17f: 
U+e180: 
U+e181: 
U+e182: 
U+e183: 
U+e184: 
U+e185: 
U+e186: 
U+e187: 
U+e188: 
U+e189: 
U+e18a: 
U+e18b: 
U+e18c: 
U+e18d: 
U+e18e: 
U+e18f: 
U+e190: 
U+e191: 
U+e192: 
U+e193: 
U+e194: 
U+e195: 
U+e196: 
U+e197: 
U+e198: 
U+e199: 
U+e19a: 
U+e19b: 
U+e19c: 
U+e19d: 
U+e19e: 
U+e19f: 
U+e1a0: 
U+e1a1: 
U+e1a2: 
U+e1a3: 
U+e1a4: 
U+e1a5: 
U+e1a6: 
U+e1a7: 
U+e1a8: 
U+e1a9: 
U+e1aa: 
U+e1ab: 
U+e1ac: 
U+e1ad: 
U+e1ae: 
U+e1af: 
U+e1b0: 
U+e1b1: 
U+e1b2: 
U+e1b3: 
U+e1b4: 
U+e1b5: 
U+e1b6: 
U+e1b7: 
U+e1b8: 
U+e1b9: 
U+e1ba: 
U+e1bb: 
U+e1bc: 
U+e1bd: 
U+e1be: 
U+e1bf: 
U+e1c0: 
U+e1c1: 
U+e1c2: 
U+e1c3: 
U+e1c4: 
U+e1c5: 
U+e1c6: 
U+e1c7: 
U+e1c8: 
U+e1c9: 
U+e1ca: 
U+e1cb: 
U+e1cc: 
U+e1cd: 
U+e1ce: 
U+e1cf: 
U+e1d0: 
U+e1d1: 
U+e1d2: 
U+e1d3: 
U+e1d4: 
U+e1d5: 
U+e1d6: 
U+e1d7: 
U+e1d8: 
U+e1d9: 
U+e1da: 
U+e1db: 
U+e1dc: 
U+e1dd: 
U+e1de: 
U+e1df: 
U+e1e0: 
U+e1e1: 
U+e1e2: 
U+e1e3: 
U+e1e4: 
U+e1e5: 
U+e1e6: 
U+e1e7: 
U+e1e8: 
U+e1e9: 
U+e1ea: 
U+e1eb: 
U+e1ec: 
U+e1ed: 
U+e1ee: 
U+e1ef: 
U+e1f0: 
U+e1f1: 
U+e1f2: 
U+e1f3: 
U+e1f4: 
U+e1f5: 
U+e1f6: 
U+e1f7: 
U+e1f8: 
U+e1f9: 
U+e1fa: 
U+e1fb: 
U+e1fc: 
U+e1fd: 
U+e1fe: 
U+e1ff: 
U+e200: 
U+e201: 
U+e202: 
U+e203: 
U+e204: 
U+e205: 
U+e206: 
U+e207: 
U+e208: 
U+e209: 
U+e20a: 
U+e20b: 
U+e20c: 
U+e20d: 
U+e20e: 
U+e20f: 
U+e210: 
U+e211: 
U+e212: 
U+e213: 
U+e214: 
U+e215: 
U+e216: 
U+e217: 
U+e218: 
U+e219: 
U+e21a: 
U+e21b: 
U+e21c: 
U+e21d: 
U+e21e: 
U+e21f: 
U+e220: 
U+e221: 
U+e222: 
U+e223: 
U+e224: 
U+e225: 
U+e226: 
U+e227: 
U+e228: 
U+e229: 
U+e22a: 
U+e22b: 
U+e22c: 
U+e22d: 
U+e22e: 
U+e22f: 
U+e230: 
U+e231: 
U+e232: 
U+e233: 
U+e234: 
U+e235: 
U+e236: 
U+e237: 
U+e238: 
U+e239: 
U+e23a: 
U+e23b: 
U+e23c: 
U+e23d: 
U+e23e: 
U+e23f: 
U+e240: 
U+e241: 
U+e242: 
U+e243: 
U+e244: 
U+e245: 
U+e246: 
U+e247: 
U+e248: 
U+e249: 
U+e24a: 
U+e24b: 
U+e24c: 
U+e24d: 
U+e24e: 
U+e24f: 
U+e250: 
U+e251: 
U+e252: 
U+e253: 
U+e254: 
U+e255: 
U+e256: 
U+e257: 
U+e258: 
U+e259: 
U+e25a: 
U+e25b: 
U+e25c: 
U+e25d: 
U+e25e: 
U+e25f: 
U+e260: 
U+e261: 
U+e262: 
U+e263: 
U+e264: 
U+e265: 
U+e266: 
U+e267: 
U+e268: 
U+e269: 
U+e26a: 
U+e26b: 
U+e26c: 
U+e26d: 
U+e26e: 
U+e26f: 
U+e270: 
U+e271: 
U+e272: 
U+e273: 
U+e274: 
U+e275: 
U+e276: 
U+e277: 
U+e278: 
U+e279: 
U+e27a: 
U+e27b: 
U+e27c: 
U+e27d: 
U+e27e: 
U+e27f: 
U+e280: 
U+e281: 
U+e282: 
U+e283: 
U+e284: 
U+e285: 
U+e286: 
U+e287: 
U+e288: 
U+e289: 
U+e28a: 
U+e28b: 
U+e28c: 
U+e28d: 
U+e28e: 
U+e28f: 
U+e290: 
U+e291: 
U+e292: 
U+e293: 
U+e294: 
U+e295: 
U+e296: 
U+e297: 
U+e298: 
U+e299: 
U+e29a: 
U+e29b: 
U+e29c: 
U+e29d: 
U+e29e: 
U+e29f: 
U+e2a0: 
U+e2a1: 
U+e2a2: 
U+e2a3: 
U+e2a4: 
U+e2a5: 
U+e2a6: 
U+e2a7: 
U+e2a8: 
U+e2a9: 
U+e2aa: 
U+e2ab: 
U+e2ac: 
U+e2ad: 
U+e2ae: 
U+e2af: 
U+e2b0: 
U+e2b1: 
U+e2b2: 
U+e2b3: 
U+e2b4: 
U+e2b5: 
U+e2b6: 
U+e2b7: 
U+e2b8: 
U+e2b9: 
U+e2ba: 
U+e2bb: 
U+e2bc: 
U+e2bd: 
U+e2be: 
U+e2bf: 
U+e2c0: 
U+e2c1: 
U+e2c2: 
U+e2c3: 
U+e2c4: 
U+e2c5: 
U+e2c6: 
U+e2c7: 
U+e2c8: 
U+e2c9: 
U+e2ca: 
U+e2cb: 
U+e2cc: 
U+e2cd: 
U+e2ce: 
U+e2cf: 
U+e2d0: 
U+e2d1: 
U+e2d2: 
U+e2d3: 
U+e2d4: 
U+e2d5: 
U+e2d6: 
U+e2d7: 
U+e2d8: 
U+e2d9: 
U+e2da: 
U+e2db: 
U+e2dc: 
U+e2dd: 
U+e2de: 
U+e2df: 
U+e2e0: 
U+e2e1: 
U+e2e2: 
U+e2e3: 
U+e2e4: 
U+e2e5: 
U+e2e6: 
U+e2e7: 
U+e2e8: 
U+e2e9: 
U+e2ea: 
U+e2eb: 
U+e2ec: 
U+e2ed: 
U+e2ee: 
U+e2ef: 
U+e2f0: 
U+e2f1: 
U+e2f2: 
U+e2f3: 
U+e2f4: 
U+e2f5: 
U+e2f6: 
U+e2f7: 
U+e2f8: 
U+e2f9: 
U+e2fa: 
U+e2fb: 
U+e2fc: 
U+e2fd: 
U+e2fe: 
U+e2ff: 
U+e300: 
U+e301: 
U+e302: 
U+e303: 
U+e304: 
U+e305: 
U+e306: 
U+e307: 
U+e308: 
U+e309: 
U+e30a: 
U+e30b: 
U+e30c: 
U+e30d: 
U+e30e: 
U+e30f: 
U+e310: 
U+e311: 
U+e312: 
U+e313: 
U+e314: 
U+e315: 
U+e316: 
U+e317: 
U+e318: 
U+e319: 
U+e31a: 
U+e31b: 
U+e31c: 
U+e31d: 
U+e31e: 
U+e31f: 
U+e320: 
U+e321: 
U+e322: 
U+e323: 
U+e324: 
U+e325: 
U+e326: 
U+e327: 
U+e328: 
U+e329: 
U+e32a: 
U+e32b: 
U+e32c: 
U+e32d: 
U+e32e: 
U+e32f: 
U+e330: 
U+e331: 
U+e332: 
U+e333: 
U+e334: 
U+e335: 
U+e336: 
U+e337: 
U+e338: 
U+e339: 
U+e33a: 
U+e33b: 
U+e33c: 
U+e33d: 
U+e33e: 
U+e33f: 
U+e340: 
U+e341: 
U+e342: 
U+e343: 
U+e344: 
U+e345: 
U+e346: 
U+e347: 
U+e348: 
U+e349: 
U+e34a: 
U+e34b: 
U+e34c: 
U+e34d: 
U+e34e: 
U+e34f: 
U+e350: 
U+e351: 
U+e352: 
U+e353: 
U+e354: 
U+e355: 
U+e356: 
U+e357: 
U+e358: 
U+e359: 
U+e35a: 
U+e35b: 
U+e35c: 
U+e35d: 
U+e35e: 
U+e35f: 
U+e360: 
U+e361: 
U+e362: 
U+e363: 
U+e364: 
U+e365: 
U+e366: 
U+e367: 
U+e368: 
U+e369: 
U+e36a: 
U+e36b: 
U+e36c: 
U+e36d: 
U+e36e: 
U+e36f: 
U+e370: 
U+e371: 
U+e372: 
U+e373: 
U+e374: 
U+e375: 
U+e376: 
U+e377: 
U+e378: 
U+e379: 
U+e37a: 
U+e37b: 
U+e37c: 
U+e37d: 
U+e37e: 
U+e37f: 
U+e380: 
U+e381: 
U+e382: 
U+e383: 
U+e384: 
U+e385: 
U+e386: 
U+e387: 
U+e388: 
U+e389: 
U+e38a: 
U+e38b: 
U+e38c: 
U+e38d: 
U+e38e: 
U+e38f: 
U+e390: 
U+e391: 
U+e392: 
U+e393: 
U+e394: 
U+e395: 
U+e396: 
U+e397: 
U+e398: 
U+e399: 
U+e39a: 
U+e39b: 
U+e39c: 
U+e39d: 
U+e39e: 
U+e39f: 
U+e3a0: 
U+e3a1: 
U+e3a2: 
U+e3a3: 
U+e3a4: 
U+e3a5: 
U+e3a6: 
U+e3a7: 
U+e3a8: 
U+e3a9: 
U+e3aa: 
U+e3ab: 
U+e3ac: 
U+e3ad: 
U+e3ae: 
U+e3af: 
U+e3b0: 
U+e3b1: 
U+e3b2: 
U+e3b3: 
U+e3b4: 
U+e3b5: 
U+e3b6: 
U+e3b7: 
U+e3b8: 
U+e3b9: 
U+e3ba: 
U+e3bb: 
U+e3bc: 
U+e3bd: 
U+e3be: 
U+e3bf: 
U+e3c0: 
U+e3c1: 
U+e3c2: 
U+e3c3: 
U+e3c4: 
U+e3c5: 
U+e3c6: 
U+e3c7: 
U+e3c8: 
U+e3c9: 
U+e3ca: 
U+e3cb: 
U+e3cc: 
U+e3cd: 
U+e3ce: 
U+e3cf: 
U+e3d0: 
U+e3d1: 
U+e3d2: 
U+e3d3: 
U+e3d4: 
U+e3d5: 
U+e3d6: 
U+e3d7: 
U+e3d8: 
U+e3d9: 
U+e3da: 
U+e3db: 
U+e3dc: 
U+e3dd: 
U+e3de: 
U+e3df: 
U+e3e0: 
U+e3e1: 
U+e3e2: 
U+e3e3: 
U+e3e4: 
U+e3e5: 
U+e3e6: 
U+e3e7: 
U+e3e8: 
U+e3e9: 
U+e3ea: 
U+e3eb: 
U+e3ec: 
U+e3ed: 
U+e3ee: 
U+e3ef: 
U+e3f0: 
U+e3f1: 
U+e3f2: 
U+e3f3: 
U+e3f4: 
U+e3f5: 
U+e3f6: 
U+e3f7: 
U+e3f8: 
U+e3f9: 
U+e3fa: 
U+e3fb: 
U+e3fc: 
U+e3fd: 
U+e3fe: 
U+e3ff: 
U+e400: 
U+e401: 
U+e402: 
U+e403: 
U+e404: 
U+e405: 
U+e406: 
U+e407: 
U+e408: 
U+e409: 
U+e40a: 
U+e40b: 
U+e40c: 
U+e40d: 
U+e40e: 
U+e40f: 
U+e410: 
U+e411: 
U+e412: 
U+e413: 
U+e414: 
U+e415: 
U+e416: 
U+e417: 
U+e418: 
U+e419: 
U+e41a: 
U+e41b: 
U+e41c: 
U+e41d: 
U+e41e: 
U+e41f: 
U+e420: 
U+e421: 
U+e422: 
U+e423: 
U+e424: 
U+e425: 
U+e426: 
U+e427: 
U+e428: 
U+e429: 
U+e42a: 
U+e42b: 
U+e42c: 
U+e42d: 
U+e42e: 
U+e42f: 
U+e430: 
U+e431: 
U+e432: 
U+e433: 
U+e434: 
U+e435: 
U+e436: 
U+e437: 
U+e438: 
U+e439: 
U+e43a: 
U+e43b: 
U+e43c: 
U+e43d: 
U+e43e: 
U+e43f: 
U+e440: 
U+e441: 
U+e442: 
U+e443: 
U+e444: 
U+e445: 
U+e446: 
U+e447: 
U+e448: 
U+e449: 
U+e44a: 
U+e44b: 
U+e44c: 
U+e44d: 
U+e44e: 
U+e44f: 
U+e450: 
U+e451: 
U+e452: 
U+e453: 
U+e454: 
U+e455: 
U+e456: 
U+e457: 
U+e458: 
U+e459: 
U+e45a: 
U+e45b: 
U+e45c: 
U+e45d: 
U+e45e: 
U+e45f: 
U+e460: 
U+e461: 
U+e462: 
U+e463: 
U+e464: 
U+e465: 
U+e466: 
U+e467: 
U+e468: 
U+e469: 
U+e46a: 
U+e46b: 
U+e46c: 
U+e46d: 
U+e46e: 
U+e46f: 
U+e470: 
U+e471: 
U+e472: 
U+e473: 
U+e474: 
U+e475: 
U+e476: 
U+e477: 
U+e478: 
U+e479: 
U+e47a: 
U+e47b: 
U+e47c: 
U+e47d: 
U+e47e: 
U+e47f: 
U+e480: 
U+e481: 
U+e482: 
U+e483: 
U+e484: 
U+e485: 
U+e486: 
U+e487: 
U+e488: 
U+e489: 
U+e48a: 
U+e48b: 
U+e48c: 
U+e48d: 
U+e48e: 
U+e48f: 
U+e490: 
U+e491: 
U+e492: 
U+e493: 
U+e494: 
U+e495: 
U+e496: 
U+e497: 
U+e498: 
U+e499: 
U+e49a: 
U+e49b: 
U+e49c: 
U+e49d: 
U+e49e: 
U+e49f: 
U+e4a0: 
U+e4a1: 
U+e4a2: 
U+e4a3: 
U+e4a4: 
U+e4a5: 
U+e4a6: 
U+e4a7: 
U+e4a8: 
U+e4a9: 
U+e4aa: 
U+e4ab: 
U+e4ac: 
U+e4ad: 
U+e4ae: 
U+e4af: 
U+e4b0: 
U+e4b1: 
U+e4b2: 
U+e4b3: 
U+e4b4: 
U+e4b5: 
U+e4b6: 
U+e4b7: 
U+e4b8: 
U+e4b9: 
U+e4ba: 
U+e4bb: 
U+e4bc: 
U+e4bd: 
U+e4be: 
U+e4bf: 
U+e4c0: 
U+e4c1: 
U+e4c2: 
U+e4c3: 
U+e4c4: 
U+e4c5: 
U+e4c6: 
U+e4c7: 
U+e4c8: 
U+e4c9: 
U+e4ca: 
U+e4cb: 
U+e4cc: 
U+e4cd: 
U+e4ce: 
U+e4cf: 
U+e4d0: 
U+e4d1: 
U+e4d2: 
U+e4d3: 
U+e4d4: 
U+e4d5: 
U+e4d6: 
U+e4d7: 
U+e4d8: 
U+e4d9: 
U+e4da: 
U+e4db: 
U+e4dc: 
U+e4dd: 
U+e4de: 
U+e4df: 
U+e4e0: 
U+e4e1: 
U+e4e2: 
U+e4e3: 
U+e4e4: 
U+e4e5: 
U+e4e6: 
U+e4e7: 
U+e4e8: 
U+e4e9: 
U+e4ea: 
U+e4eb: 
U+e4ec: 
U+e4ed: 
U+e4ee: 
U+e4ef: 
U+e4f0: 
U+e4f1: 
U+e4f2: 
U+e4f3: 
U+e4f4: 
U+e4f5: 
U+e4f6: 
U+e4f7: 
U+e4f8: 
U+e4f9: 
U+e4fa: 
U+e4fb: 
U+e4fc: 
U+e4fd: 
U+e4fe: 
U+e4ff: 
U+e500: 
U+e501: 
U+e502: 
U+e503: 
U+e504: 
U+e505: 
U+e506: 
U+e507: 
U+e508: 
U+e509: 
U+e50a: 
U+e50b: 
U+e50c: 
U+e50d: 
U+e50e: 
U+e50f: 
U+e510: 
U+e511: 
U+e512: 
U+e513: 
U+e514: 
U+e515: 
U+e516: 
U+e517: 
U+e518: 
U+e519: 
U+e51a: 
U+e51b: 
U+e51c: 
U+e51d: 
U+e51e: 
U+e51f: 
U+e520: 
U+e521: 
U+e522: 
U+e523: 
U+e524: 
U+e525: 
U+e526: 
U+e527: 
U+e528: 
U+e529: 
U+e52a: 
U+e52b: 
U+e52c: 
U+e52d: 
U+e52e: 
U+e52f: 
U+e530: 
U+e531: 
U+e532: 
U+e533: 
U+e534: 
U+e535: 
U+e536: 
U+e537: 
U+e538: 
U+e539: 
U+e53a: 
U+e53b: 
U+e53c: 
U+e53d: 
U+e53e: 
U+e53f: 
U+e540: 
U+e541: 
U+e542: 
U+e543: 
U+e544: 
U+e545: 
U+e546: 
U+e547: 
U+e548: 
U+e549: 
U+e54a: 
U+e54b: 
U+e54c: 
U+e54d: 
U+e54e: 
U+e54f: 
U+e550: 
U+e551: 
U+e552: 
U+e553: 
U+e554: 
U+e555: 
U+e556: 
U+e557: 
U+e558: 
U+e559: 
U+e55a: 
U+e55b: 
U+e55c: 
U+e55d: 
U+e55e: 
U+e55f: 
U+e560: 
U+e561: 
U+e562: 
U+e563: 
U+e564: 
U+e565: 
U+e566: 
U+e567: 
U+e568: 
U+e569: 
U+e56a: 
U+e56b: 
U+e56c: 
U+e56d: 
U+e56e: 
U+e56f: 
U+e570: 
U+e571: 
U+e572: 
U+e573: 
U+e574: 
U+e575: 
U+e576: 
U+e577: 
U+e578: 
U+e579: 
U+e57a: 
U+e57b: 
U+e57c: 
U+e57d: 
U+e57e: 
U+e57f: 
U+e580: 
U+e581: 
U+e582: 
U+e583: 
U+e584: 
U+e585: 
U+e586: 
U+e587: 
U+e588: 
U+e589: 
U+e58a: 
U+e58b: 
U+e58c: 
U+e58d: 
U+e58e: 
U+e58f: 
U+e590: 
U+e591: 
U+e592: 
U+e593: 
U+e594: 
U+e595: 
U+e596: 
U+e597: 
U+e598: 
U+e599: 
U+e59a: 
U+e59b: 
U+e59c: 
U+e59d: 
U+e59e: 
U+e59f: 
U+e5a0: 
U+e5a1: 
U+e5a2: 
U+e5a3: 
U+e5a4: 
U+e5a5: 
U+e5a6: 
U+e5a7: 
U+e5a8: 
U+e5a9: 
U+e5aa: 
U+e5ab: 
U+e5ac: 
U+e5ad: 
U+e5ae: 
U+e5af: 
U+e5b0: 
U+e5b1: 
U+e5b2: 
U+e5b3: 
U+e5b4: 
U+e5b5: 
U+e5b6: 
U+e5b7: 
U+e5b8: 
U+e5b9: 
U+e5ba: 
U+e5bb: 
U+e5bc: 
U+e5bd: 
U+e5be: 
U+e5bf: 
U+e5c0: 
U+e5c1: 
U+e5c2: 
U+e5c3: 
U+e5c4: 
U+e5c5: 
U+e5c6: 
U+e5c7: 
U+e5c8: 
U+e5c9: 
U+e5ca: 
U+e5cb: 
U+e5cc: 
U+e5cd: 
U+e5ce: 
U+e5cf: 
U+e5d0: 
U+e5d1: 
U+e5d2: 
U+e5d3: 
U+e5d4: 
U+e5d5: 
U+e5d6: 
U+e5d7: 
U+e5d8: 
U+e5d9: 
U+e5da: 
U+e5db: 
U+e5dc: 
U+e5dd: 
U+e5de: 
U+e5df: 
U+e5e0: 
U+e5e1: 
U+e5e2: 
U+e5e3: 
U+e5e4: 
U+e5e5: 
U+e5e6: 
U+e5e7: 
U+e5e8: 
U+e5e9: 
U+e5ea: 
U+e5eb: 
U+e5ec: 
U+e5ed: 
U+e5ee: 
U+e5ef: 
U+e5f0: 
U+e5f1: 
U+e5f2: 
U+e5f3: 
U+e5f4: 
U+e5f5: 
U+e5f6: 
U+e5f7: 
U+e5f8: 
U+e5f9: 
U+e5fa: 
U+e5fb: 
U+e5fc: 
U+e5fd: 
U+e5fe: 
U+e5ff: 
U+e600: 
U+e601: 
U+e602: 
U+e603: 
U+e604: 
U+e605: 
U+e606: 
U+e607: 
U+e608: 
U+e609: 
U+e60a: 
U+e60b: 
U+e60c: 
U+e60d: 
U+e60e: 
U+e60f: 
U+e610: 
U+e611: 
U+e612: 
U+e613: 
U+e614: 
U+e615: 
U+e616: 
U+e617: 
U+e618: 
U+e619: 
U+e61a: 
U+e61b: 
U+e61c: 
U+e61d: 
U+e61e: 
U+e61f: 
U+e620: 
U+e621: 
U+e622: 
U+e623: 
U+e624: 
U+e625: 
U+e626: 
U+e627: 
U+e628: 
U+e629: 
U+e62a: 
U+e62b: 
U+e62c: 
U+e62d: 
U+e62e: 
U+e62f: 
U+e630: 
U+e631: 
U+e632: 
U+e633: 
U+e634: 
U+e635: 
U+e636: 
U+e637: 
U+e638: 
U+e639: 
U+e63a: 
U+e63b: 
U+e63c: 
U+e63d: 
U+e63e: 
U+e63f: 
U+e640: 
U+e641: 
U+e642: 
U+e643: 
U+e644: 
U+e645: 
U+e646: 
U+e647: 
U+e648: 
U+e649: 
U+e64a: 
U+e64b: 
U+e64c: 
U+e64d: 
U+e64e: 
U+e64f: 
U+e650: 
U+e651: 
U+e652: 
U+e653: 
U+e654: 
U+e655: 
U+e656: 
U+e657: 
U+e658: 
U+e659: 
U+e65a: 
U+e65b: 
U+e65c: 
U+e65d: 
U+e65e: 
U+e65f: 
U+e660: 
U+e661: 
U+e662: 
U+e663: 
U+e664: 
U+e665: 
U+e666: 
U+e667: 
U+e668: 
U+e669: 
U+e66a: 
U+e66b: 
U+e66c: 
U+e66d: 
U+e66e: 
U+e66f: 
U+e670: 
U+e671: 
U+e672: 
U+e673: 
U+e674: 
U+e675: 
U+e676: 
U+e677: 
U+e678: 
U+e679: 
U+e67a: 
U+e67b: 
U+e67c: 
U+e67d: 
U+e67e: 
U+e67f: 
U+e680: 
U+e681: 
U+e682: 
U+e683: 
U+e684: 
U+e685: 
U+e686: 
U+e687: 
U+e688: 
U+e689: 
U+e68a: 
U+e68b: 
U+e68c: 
U+e68d: 
U+e68e: 
U+e68f: 
U+e690: 
U+e691: 
U+e692: 
U+e693: 
U+e694: 
U+e695: 
U+e696: 
U+e697: 
U+e698: 
U+e699: 
U+e69a: 
U+e69b: 
U+e69c: 
U+e69d: 
U+e69e: 
U+e69f: 
U+e6a0: 
U+e6a1: 
U+e6a2: 
U+e6a3: 
U+e6a4: 
U+e6a5: 
U+e6a6: 
U+e6a7: 
U+e6a8: 
U+e6a9: 
U+e6aa: 
U+e6ab: 
U+e6ac: 
U+e6ad: 
U+e6ae: 
U+e6af: 
U+e6b0: 
U+e6b1: 
U+e6b2: 
U+e6b3: 
U+e6b4: 
U+e6b5: 
U+e6b6: 
U+e6b7: 
U+e6b8: 
U+e6b9: 
U+e6ba: 
U+e6bb: 
U+e6bc: 
U+e6bd: 
U+e6be: 
U+e6bf: 
U+e6c0: 
U+e6c1: 
U+e6c2: 
U+e6c3: 
U+e6c4: 
U+e6c5: 
U+e6c6: 
U+e6c7: 
U+e6c8: 
U+e6c9: 
U+e6ca: 
U+e6cb: 
U+e6cc: 
U+e6cd: 
U+e6ce: 
U+e6cf: 
U+e6d0: 
U+e6d1: 
U+e6d2: 
U+e6d3: 
U+e6d4: 
U+e6d5: 
U+e6d6: 
U+e6d7: 
U+e6d8: 
U+e6d9: 
U+e6da: 
U+e6db: 
U+e6dc: 
U+e6dd: 
U+e6de: 
U+e6df: 
U+e6e0: 
U+e6e1: 
U+e6e2: 
U+e6e3: 
U+e6e4: 
U+e6e5: 
U+e6e6: 
U+e6e7: 
U+e6e8: 
U+e6e9: 
U+e6ea: 
U+e6eb: 
U+e6ec: 
U+e6ed: 
U+e6ee: 
U+e6ef: 
U+e6f0: 
U+e6f1: 
U+e6f2: 
U+e6f3: 
U+e6f4: 
U+e6f5: 
U+e6f6: 
U+e6f7: 
U+e6f8: 
U+e6f9: 
U+e6fa: 
U+e6fb: 
U+e6fc: 
U+e6fd: 
U+e6fe: 
U+e6ff: 
U+e700: 
U+e701: 
U+e702: 
U+e703: 
U+e704: 
U+e705: 
U+e706: 
U+e707: 
U+e708: 
U+e709: 
U+e70a: 
U+e70b: 
U+e70c: 
U+e70d: 
U+e70e: 
U+e70f: 
U+e710: 
U+e711: 
U+e712: 
U+e713: 
U+e714: 
U+e715: 
U+e716: 
U+e717: 
U+e718: 
U+e719: 
U+e71a: 
U+e71b: 
U+e71c: 
U+e71d: 
U+e71e: 
U+e71f: 
U+e720: 
U+e721: 
U+e722: 
U+e723: 
U+e724: 
U+e725: 
U+e726: 
U+e727: 
U+e728: 
U+e729: 
U+e72a: 
U+e72b: 
U+e72c: 
U+e72d: 
U+e72e: 
U+e72f: 
U+e730: 
U+e731: 
U+e732: 
U+e733: 
U+e734: 
U+e735: 
U+e736: 
U+e737: 
U+e738: 
U+e739: 
U+e73a: 
U+e73b: 
U+e73c: 
U+e73d: 
U+e73e: 
U+e73f: 
U+e740: 
U+e741: 
U+e742: 
U+e743: 
U+e744: 
U+e745: 
U+e746: 
U+e747: 
U+e748: 
U+e749: 
U+e74a: 
U+e74b: 
U+e74c: 
U+e74d: 
U+e74e: 
U+e74f: 
U+e750: 
U+e751: 
U+e752: 
U+e753: 
U+e754: 
U+e755: 
U+e756: 
U+e757: 
U+e758: 
U+e759: 
U+e75a: 
U+e75b: 
U+e75c: 
U+e75d: 
U+e75e: 
U+e75f: 
U+e760: 
U+e761: 
U+e762: 
U+e763: 
U+e764: 
U+e765: 
U+e766: 
U+e767: 
U+e768: 
U+e769: 
U+e76a: 
U+e76b: 
U+e76c: 
U+e76d: 
U+e76e: 
U+e76f: 
U+e770: 
U+e771: 
U+e772: 
U+e773: 
U+e774: 
U+e775: 
U+e776: 
U+e777: 
U+e778: 
U+e779: 
U+e77a: 
U+e77b: 
U+e77c: 
U+e77d: 
U+e77e: 
U+e77f: 
U+e780: 
U+e781: 
U+e782: 
U+e783: 
U+e784: 
U+e785: 
U+e786: 
U+e787: 
U+e788: 
U+e789: 
U+e78a: 
U+e78b: 
U+e78c: 
U+e78d: 
U+e78e: 
U+e78f: 
U+e790: 
U+e791: 
U+e792: 
U+e793: 
U+e794: 
U+e795: 
U+e796: 
U+e797: 
U+e798: 
U+e799: 
U+e79a: 
U+e79b: 
U+e79c: 
U+e79d: 
U+e79e: 
U+e79f: 
U+e7a0: 
U+e7a1: 
U+e7a2: 
U+e7a3: 
U+e7a4: 
U+e7a5: 
U+e7a6: 
U+e7a7: 
U+e7a8: 
U+e7a9: 
U+e7aa: 
U+e7ab: 
U+e7ac: 
U+e7ad: 
U+e7ae: 
U+e7af: 
U+e7b0: 
U+e7b1: 
U+e7b2: 
U+e7b3: 
U+e7b4: 
U+e7b5: 
U+e7b6: 
U+e7b7: 
U+e7b8: 
U+e7b9: 
U+e7ba: 
U+e7bb: 
U+e7bc: 
U+e7bd: 
U+e7be: 
U+e7bf: 
U+e7c0: 
U+e7c1: 
U+e7c2: 
U+e7c3: 
U+e7c4: 
U+e7c5: 
U+e7c6: 
U+e7c7: 
U+e7c8: 
U+e7c9: 
U+e7ca: 
U+e7cb: 
U+e7cc: 
U+e7cd: 
U+e7ce: 
U+e7cf: 
U+e7d0: 
U+e7d1: 
U+e7d2: 
U+e7d3: 
U+e7d4: 
U+e7d5: 
U+e7d6: 
U+e7d7: 
U+e7d8: 
U+e7d9: 
U+e7da: 
U+e7db: 
U+e7dc: 
U+e7dd: 
U+e7de: 
U+e7df: 
U+e7e0: 
U+e7e1: 
U+e7e2: 
U+e7e3: 
U+e7e4: 
U+e7e5: 
U+e7e6: 
U+e7e7: 
U+e7e8: 
U+e7e9: 
U+e7ea: 
U+e7eb: 
U+e7ec: 
U+e7ed: 
U+e7ee: 
U+e7ef: 
U+e7f0: 
U+e7f1: 
U+e7f2: 
U+e7f3: 
U+e7f4: 
U+e7f5: 
U+e7f6: 
U+e7f7: 
U+e7f8: 
U+e7f9: 
U+e7fa: 
U+e7fb: 
U+e7fc: 
U+e7fd: 
U+e7fe: 
U+e7ff: 
U+e800: 
U+e801: 
U+e802: 
U+e803: 
U+e804: 
U+e805: 
U+e806: 
U+e807: 
U+e808: 
U+e809: 
U+e80a: 
U+e80b: 
U+e80c: 
U+e80d: 
U+e80e: 
U+e80f: 
U+e810: 
U+e811: 
U+e812: 
U+e813: 
U+e814: 
U+e815: 
U+e816: 
U+e817: 
U+e818: 
U+e819: 
U+e81a: 
U+e81b: 
U+e81c: 
U+e81d: 
U+e81e: 
U+e81f: 
U+e820: 
U+e821: 
U+e822: 
U+e823: 
U+e824: 
U+e825: 
U+e826: 
U+e827: 
U+e828: 
U+e829: 
U+e82a: 
U+e82b: 
U+e82c: 
U+e82d: 
U+e82e: 
U+e82f: 
U+e830: 
U+e831: 
U+e832: 
U+e833: 
U+e834: 
U+e835: 
U+e836: 
U+e837: 
U+e838: 
U+e839: 
U+e83a: 
U+e83b: 
U+e83c: 
U+e83d: 
U+e83e: 
U+e83f: 
U+e840: 
U+e841: 
U+e842: 
U+e843: 
U+e844: 
U+e845: 
U+e846: 
U+e847: 
U+e848: 
U+e849: 
U+e84a: 
U+e84b: 
U+e84c: 
U+e84d: 
U+e84e: 
U+e84f: 
U+e850: 
U+e851: 
U+e852: 
U+e853: 
U+e854: 
U+e855: 
U+e856: 
U+e857: 
U+e858: 
U+e859: 
U+e85a: 
U+e85b: 
U+e85c: 
U+e85d: 
U+e85e: 
U+e85f: 
U+e860: 
U+e861: 
U+e862: 
U+e863: 
U+e864: 
U+e865: 
U+e866: 
U+e867: 
U+e868: 
U+e869: 
U+e86a: 
U+e86b: 
U+e86c: 
U+e86d: 
U+e86e: 
U+e86f: 
U+e870: 
U+e871: 
U+e872: 
U+e873: 
U+e874: 
U+e875: 
U+e876: 
U+e877: 
U+e878: 
U+e879: 
U+e87a: 
U+e87b: 
U+e87c: 
U+e87d: 
U+e87e: 
U+e87f: 
U+e880: 
U+e881: 
U+e882: 
U+e883: 
U+e884: 
U+e885: 
U+e886: 
U+e887: 
U+e888: 
U+e889: 
U+e88a: 
U+e88b: 
U+e88c: 
U+e88d: 
U+e88e: 
U+e88f: 
U+e890: 
U+e891: 
U+e892: 
U+e893: 
U+e894: 
U+e895: 
U+e896: 
U+e897: 
U+e898: 
U+e899: 
U+e89a: 
U+e89b: 
U+e89c: 
U+e89d: 
U+e89e: 
U+e89f: 
U+e8a0: 
U+e8a1: 
U+e8a2: 
U+e8a3: 
U+e8a4: 
U+e8a5: 
U+e8a6: 
U+e8a7: 
U+e8a8: 
U+e8a9: 
U+e8aa: 
U+e8ab: 
U+e8ac: 
U+e8ad: 
U+e8ae: 
U+e8af: 
U+e8b0: 
U+e8b1: 
U+e8b2: 
U+e8b3: 
U+e8b4: 
U+e8b5: 
U+e8b6: 
U+e8b7: 
U+e8b8: 
U+e8b9: 
U+e8ba: 
U+e8bb: 
U+e8bc: 
U+e8bd: 
U+e8be: 
U+e8bf: 
U+e8c0: 
U+e8c1: 
U+e8c2: 
U+e8c3: 
U+e8c4: 
U+e8c5: 
U+e8c6: 
U+e8c7: 
U+e8c8: 
U+e8c9: 
U+e8ca: 
U+e8cb: 
U+e8cc: 
U+e8cd: 
U+e8ce: 
U+e8cf: 
U+e8d0: 
U+e8d1: 
U+e8d2: 
U+e8d3: 
U+e8d4: 
U+e8d5: 
U+e8d6: 
U+e8d7: 
U+e8d8: 
U+e8d9: 
U+e8da: 
U+e8db: 
U+e8dc: 
U+e8dd: 
U+e8de: 
U+e8df: 
U+e8e0: 
U+e8e1: 
U+e8e2: 
U+e8e3: 
U+e8e4: 
U+e8e5: 
U+e8e6: 
U+e8e7: 
U+e8e8: 
U+e8e9: 
U+e8ea: 
U+e8eb: 
U+e8ec: 
U+e8ed: 
U+e8ee: 
U+e8ef: 
U+e8f0: 
U+e8f1: 
U+e8f2: 
U+e8f3: 
U+e8f4: 
U+e8f5: 
U+e8f6: 
U+e8f7: 
U+e8f8: 
U+e8f9: 
U+e8fa: 
U+e8fb: 
U+e8fc: 
U+e8fd: 
U+e8fe: 
U+e8ff: 
U+e900: 
U+e901: 
U+e902: 
U+e903: 
U+e904: 
U+e905: 
U+e906: 
U+e907: 
U+e908: 
U+e909: 
U+e90a: 
U+e90b: 
U+e90c: 
U+e90d: 
U+e90e: 
U+e90f: 
U+e910: 
U+e911: 
U+e912: 
U+e913: 
U+e914: 
U+e915: 
U+e916: 
U+e917: 
U+e918: 
U+e919: 
U+e91a: 
U+e91b: 
U+e91c: 
U+e91d: 
U+e91e: 
U+e91f: 
U+e920: 
U+e921: 
U+e922: 
U+e923: 
U+e924: 
U+e925: 
U+e926: 
U+e927: 
U+e928: 
U+e929: 
U+e92a: 
U+e92b: 
U+e92c: 
U+e92d: 
U+e92e: 
U+e92f: 
U+e930: 
U+e931: 
U+e932: 
U+e933: 
U+e934: 
U+e935: 
U+e936: 
U+e937: 
U+e938: 
U+e939: 
U+e93a: 
U+e93b: 
U+e93c: 
U+e93d: 
U+e93e: 
U+e93f: 
U+e940: 
U+e941: 
U+e942: 
U+e943: 
U+e944: 
U+e945: 
U+e946: 
U+e947: 
U+e948: 
U+e949: 
U+e94a: 
U+e94b: 
U+e94c: 
U+e94d: 
U+e94e: 
U+e94f: 
U+e950: 
U+e951: 
U+e952: 
U+e953: 
U+e954: 
U+e955: 
U+e956: 
U+e957: 
U+e958: 
U+e959: 
U+e95a: 
U+e95b: 
U+e95c: 
U+e95d: 
U+e95e: 
U+e95f: 
U+e960: 
U+e961: 
U+e962: 
U+e963: 
U+e964: 
U+e965: 
U+e966: 
U+e967: 
U+e968: 
U+e969: 
U+e96a: 
U+e96b: 
U+e96c: 
U+e96d: 
U+e96e: 
U+e96f: 
U+e970: 
U+e971: 
U+e972: 
U+e973: 
U+e974: 
U+e975: 
U+e976: 
U+e977: 
U+e978: 
U+e979: 
U+e97a: 
U+e97b: 
U+e97c: 
U+e97d: 
U+e97e: 
U+e97f: 
U+e980: 
U+e981: 
U+e982: 
U+e983: 
U+e984: 
U+e985: 
U+e986: 
U+e987: 
U+e988: 
U+e989: 
U+e98a: 
U+e98b: 
U+e98c: 
U+e98d: 
U+e98e: 
U+e98f: 
U+e990: 
U+e991: 
U+e992: 
U+e993: 
U+e994: 
U+e995: 
U+e996: 
U+e997: 
U+e998: 
U+e999: 
U+e99a: 
U+e99b: 
U+e99c: 
U+e99d: 
U+e99e: 
U+e99f: 
U+e9a0: 
U+e9a1: 
U+e9a2: 
U+e9a3: 
U+e9a4: 
U+e9a5: 
U+e9a6: 
U+e9a7: 
U+e9a8: 
U+e9a9: 
U+e9aa: 
U+e9ab: 
U+e9ac: 
U+e9ad: 
U+e9ae: 
U+e9af: 
U+e9b0: 
U+e9b1: 
U+e9b2: 
U+e9b3: 
U+e9b4: 
U+e9b5: 
U+e9b6: 
U+e9b7: 
U+e9b8: 
U+e9b9: 
U+e9ba: 
U+e9bb: 
U+e9bc: 
U+e9bd: 
U+e9be: 
U+e9bf: 
U+e9c0: 
U+e9c1: 
U+e9c2: 
U+e9c3: 
U+e9c4: 
U+e9c5: 
U+e9c6: 
U+e9c7: 
U+e9c8: 
U+e9c9: 
U+e9ca: 
U+e9cb: 
U+e9cc: 
U+e9cd: 
U+e9ce: 
U+e9cf: 
U+e9d0: 
U+e9d1: 
U+e9d2: 
U+e9d3: 
U+e9d4: 
U+e9d5: 
U+e9d6: 
U+e9d7: 
U+e9d8: 
U+e9d9: 
U+e9da: 
U+e9db: 
U+e9dc: 
U+e9dd: 
U+e9de: 
U+e9df: 
U+e9e0: 
U+e9e1: 
U+e9e2: 
U+e9e3: 
U+e9e4: 
U+e9e5: 
U+e9e6: 
U+e9e7: 
U+e9e8: 
U+e9e9: 
U+e9ea: 
U+e9eb: 
U+e9ec: 
U+e9ed: 
U+e9ee: 
U+e9ef: 
U+e9f0: 
U+e9f1: 
U+e9f2: 
U+e9f3: 
U+e9f4: 
U+e9f5: 
U+e9f6: 
U+e9f7: 
U+e9f8: 
U+e9f9: 
U+e9fa: 
U+e9fb: 
U+e9fc: 
U+e9fd: 
U+e9fe: 
U+e9ff: 
U+ea00: 
U+ea01: 
U+ea02: 
U+ea03: 
U+ea04: 
U+ea05: 
U+ea06: 
U+ea07: 
U+ea08: 
U+ea09: 
U+ea0a: 
U+ea0b: 
U+ea0c: 
U+ea0d: 
U+ea0e: 
U+ea0f: 
U+ea10: 
U+ea11: 
U+ea12: 
U+ea13: 
U+ea14: 
U+ea15: 
U+ea16: 
U+ea17: 
U+ea18: 
U+ea19: 
U+ea1a: 
U+ea1b: 
U+ea1c: 
U+ea1d: 
U+ea1e: 
U+ea1f: 
U+ea20: 
U+ea21: 
U+ea22: 
U+ea23: 
U+ea24: 
U+ea25: 
U+ea26: 
U+ea27: 
U+ea28: 
U+ea29: 
U+ea2a: 
U+ea2b: 
U+ea2c: 
U+ea2d: 
U+ea2e: 
U+ea2f: 
U+ea30: 
U+ea31: 
U+ea32: 
U+ea33: 
U+ea34: 
U+ea35: 
U+ea36: 
U+ea37: 
U+ea38: 
U+ea39: 
U+ea3a: 
U+ea3b: 
U+ea3c: 
U+ea3d: 
U+ea3e: 
U+ea3f: 
U+ea40: 
U+ea41: 
U+ea42: 
U+ea43: 
U+ea44: 
U+ea45: 
U+ea46: 
U+ea47: 
U+ea48: 
U+ea49: 
U+ea4a: 
U+ea4b: 
U+ea4c: 
U+ea4d: 
U+ea4e: 
U+ea4f: 
U+ea50: 
U+ea51: 
U+ea52: 
U+ea53: 
U+ea54: 
U+ea55: 
U+ea56: 
U+ea57: 
U+ea58: 
U+ea59: 
U+ea5a: 
U+ea5b: 
U+ea5c: 
U+ea5d: 
U+ea5e: 
U+ea5f: 
U+ea60: 
U+ea61: 
U+ea62: 
U+ea63: 
U+ea64: 
U+ea65: 
U+ea66: 
U+ea67: 
U+ea68: 
U+ea69: 
U+ea6a: 
U+ea6b: 
U+ea6c: 
U+ea6d: 
U+ea6e: 
U+ea6f: 
U+ea70: 
U+ea71: 
U+ea72: 
U+ea73: 
U+ea74: 
U+ea75: 
U+ea76: 
U+ea77: 
U+ea78: 
U+ea79: 
U+ea7a: 
U+ea7b: 
U+ea7c: 
U+ea7d: 
U+ea7e: 
U+ea7f: 
U+ea80: 
U+ea81: 
U+ea82: 
U+ea83: 
U+ea84: 
U+ea85: 
U+ea86: 
U+ea87: 
U+ea88: 
U+ea89: 
U+ea8a: 
U+ea8b: 
U+ea8c: 
U+ea8d: 
U+ea8e: 
U+ea8f: 
U+ea90: 
U+ea91: 
U+ea92: 
U+ea93: 
U+ea94: 
U+ea95: 
U+ea96: 
U+ea97: 
U+ea98: 
U+ea99: 
U+ea9a: 
U+ea9b: 
U+ea9c: 
U+ea9d: 
U+ea9e: 
U+ea9f: 
U+eaa0: 
U+eaa1: 
U+eaa2: 
U+eaa3: 
U+eaa4: 
U+eaa5: 
U+eaa6: 
U+eaa7: 
U+eaa8: 
U+eaa9: 
U+eaaa: 
U+eaab: 
U+eaac: 
U+eaad: 
U+eaae: 
U+eaaf: 
U+eab0: 
U+eab1: 
U+eab2: 
U+eab3: 
U+eab4: 
U+eab5: 
U+eab6: 
U+eab7: 
U+eab8: 
U+eab9: 
U+eaba: 
U+eabb: 
U+eabc: 
U+eabd: 
U+eabe: 
U+eabf: 
U+eac0: 
U+eac1: 
U+eac2: 
U+eac3: 
U+eac4: 
U+eac5: 
U+eac6: 
U+eac7: 
U+eac8: 
U+eac9: 
U+eaca: 
U+eacb: 
U+eacc: 
U+eacd: 
U+eace: 
U+eacf: 
U+ead0: 
U+ead1: 
U+ead2: 
U+ead3: 
U+ead4: 
U+ead5: 
U+ead6: 
U+ead7: 
U+ead8: 
U+ead9: 
U+eada: 
U+eadb: 
U+eadc: 
U+eadd: 
U+eade: 
U+eadf: 
U+eae0: 
U+eae1: 
U+eae2: 
U+eae3: 
U+eae4: 
U+eae5: 
U+eae6: 
U+eae7: 
U+eae8: 
U+eae9: 
U+eaea: 
U+eaeb: 
U+eaec: 
U+eaed: 
U+eaee: 
U+eaef: 
U+eaf0: 
U+eaf1: 
U+eaf2: 
U+eaf3: 
U+eaf4: 
U+eaf5: 
U+eaf6: 
U+eaf7: 
U+eaf8: 
U+eaf9: 
U+eafa: 
U+eafb: 
U+eafc: 
U+eafd: 
U+eafe: 
U+eaff: 
U+eb00: 
U+eb01: 
U+eb02: 
U+eb03: 
U+eb04: 
U+eb05: 
U+eb06: 
U+eb07: 
U+eb08: 
U+eb09: 
U+eb0a: 
U+eb0b: 
U+eb0c: 
U+eb0d: 
U+eb0e: 
U+eb0f: 
U+eb10: 
U+eb11: 
U+eb12: 
U+eb13: 
U+eb14: 
U+eb15: 
U+eb16: 
U+eb17: 
U+eb18: 
U+eb19: 
U+eb1a: 
U+eb1b: 
U+eb1c: 
U+eb1d: 
U+eb1e: 
U+eb1f: 
U+eb20: 
U+eb21: 
U+eb22: 
U+eb23: 
U+eb24: 
U+eb25: 
U+eb26: 
U+eb27: 
U+eb28: 
U+eb29: 
U+eb2a: 
U+eb2b: 
U+eb2c: 
U+eb2d: 
U+eb2e: 
U+eb2f: 
U+eb30: 
U+eb31: 
U+eb32: 
U+eb33: 
U+eb34: 
U+eb35: 
U+eb36: 
U+eb37: 
U+eb38: 
U+eb39: 
U+eb3a: 
U+eb3b: 
U+eb3c: 
U+eb3d: 
U+eb3e: 
U+eb3f: 
U+eb40: 
U+eb41: 
U+eb42: 
U+eb43: 
U+eb44: 
U+eb45: 
U+eb46: 
U+eb47: 
U+eb48: 
U+eb49: 
U+eb4a: 
U+eb4b: 
U+eb4c: 
U+eb4d: 
U+eb4e: 
U+eb4f: 
U+eb50: 
U+eb51: 
U+eb52: 
U+eb53: 
U+eb54: 
U+eb55: 
U+eb56: 
U+eb57: 
U+eb58: 
U+eb59: 
U+eb5a: 
U+eb5b: 
U+eb5c: 
U+eb5d: 
U+eb5e: 
U+eb5f: 
U+eb60: 
U+eb61: 
U+eb62: 
U+eb63: 
U+eb64: 
U+eb65: 
U+eb66: 
U+eb67: 
U+eb68: 
U+eb69: 
U+eb6a: 
U+eb6b: 
U+eb6c: 
U+eb6d: 
U+eb6e: 
U+eb6f: 
U+eb70: 
U+eb71: 
U+eb72: 
U+eb73: 
U+eb74: 
U+eb75: 
U+eb76: 
U+eb77: 
U+eb78: 
U+eb79: 
U+eb7a: 
U+eb7b: 
U+eb7c: 
U+eb7d: 
U+eb7e: 
U+eb7f: 
U+eb80: 
U+eb81: 
U+eb82: 
U+eb83: 
U+eb84: 
U+eb85: 
U+eb86: 
U+eb87: 
U+eb88: 
U+eb89: 
U+eb8a: 
U+eb8b: 
U+eb8c: 
U+eb8d: 
U+eb8e: 
U+eb8f: 
U+eb90: 
U+eb91: 
U+eb92: 
U+eb93: 
U+eb94: 
U+eb95: 
U+eb96: 
U+eb97: 
U+eb98: 
U+eb99: 
U+eb9a: 
U+eb9b: 
U+eb9c: 
U+eb9d: 
U+eb9e: 
U+eb9f: 
U+eba0: 
U+eba1: 
U+eba2: 
U+eba3: 
U+eba4: 
U+eba5: 
U+eba6: 
U+eba7: 
U+eba8: 
U+eba9: 
U+ebaa: 
U+ebab: 
U+ebac: 
U+ebad: 
U+ebae: 
U+ebaf: 
U+ebb0: 
U+ebb1: 
U+ebb2: 
U+ebb3: 
U+ebb4: 
U+ebb5: 
U+ebb6: 
U+ebb7: 
U+ebb8: 
U+ebb9: 
U+ebba: 
U+ebbb: 
U+ebbc: 
U+ebbd: 
U+ebbe: 
U+ebbf: 
U+ebc0: 
U+ebc1: 
U+ebc2: 
U+ebc3: 
U+ebc4: 
U+ebc5: 
U+ebc6: 
U+ebc7: 
U+ebc8: 
U+ebc9: 
U+ebca: 
U+ebcb: 
U+ebcc: 
U+ebcd: 
U+ebce: 
U+ebcf: 
U+ebd0: 
U+ebd1: 
U+ebd2: 
U+ebd3: 
U+ebd4: 
U+ebd5: 
U+ebd6: 
U+ebd7: 
U+ebd8: 
U+ebd9: 
U+ebda: 
U+ebdb: 
U+ebdc: 
U+ebdd: 
U+ebde: 
U+ebdf: 
U+ebe0: 
U+ebe1: 
U+ebe2: 
U+ebe3: 
U+ebe4: 
U+ebe5: 
U+ebe6: 
U+ebe7: 
U+ebe8: 
U+ebe9: 
U+ebea: 
U+ebeb: 
U+ebec: 
U+ebed: 
U+ebee: 
U+ebef: 
U+ebf0: 
U+ebf1: 
U+ebf2: 
U+ebf3: 
U+ebf4: 
U+ebf5: 
U+ebf6: 
U+ebf7: 
U+ebf8: 
U+ebf9: 
U+ebfa: 
U+ebfb: 
U+ebfc: 
U+ebfd: 
U+ebfe: 
U+ebff: 
U+ec00: 
U+ec01: 
U+ec02: 
U+ec03: 
U+ec04: 
U+ec05: 
U+ec06: 
U+ec07: 
U+ec08: 
U+ec09: 
U+ec0a: 
U+ec0b: 
U+ec0c: 
U+ec0d: 
U+ec0e: 
U+ec0f: 
U+ec10: 
U+ec11: 
U+ec12: 
U+ec13: 
U+ec14: 
U+ec15: 
U+ec16: 
U+ec17: 
U+ec18: 
U+ec19: 
U+ec1a: 
U+ec1b: 
U+ec1c: 
U+ec1d: 
U+ec1e: 
U+ec1f: 
U+ec20: 
U+ec21: 
U+ec22: 
U+ec23: 
U+ec24: 
U+ec25: 
U+ec26: 
U+ec27: 
U+ec28: 
U+ec29: 
U+ec2a: 
U+ec2b: 
U+ec2c: 
U+ec2d: 
U+ec2e: 
U+ec2f: 
U+ec30: 
U+ec31: 
U+ec32: 
U+ec33: 
U+ec34: 
U+ec35: 
U+ec36: 
U+ec37: 
U+ec38: 
U+ec39: 
U+ec3a: 
U+ec3b: 
U+ec3c: 
U+ec3d: 
U+ec3e: 
U+ec3f: 
U+ec40: 
U+ec41: 
U+ec42: 
U+ec43: 
U+ec44: 
U+ec45: 
U+ec46: 
U+ec47: 
U+ec48: 
U+ec49: 
U+ec4a: 
U+ec4b: 
U+ec4c: 
U+ec4d: 
U+ec4e: 
U+ec4f: 
U+ec50: 
U+ec51: 
U+ec52: 
U+ec53: 
U+ec54: 
U+ec55: 
U+ec56: 
U+ec57: 
U+ec58: 
U+ec59: 
U+ec5a: 
U+ec5b: 
U+ec5c: 
U+ec5d: 
U+ec5e: 
U+ec5f: 
U+ec60: 
U+ec61: 
U+ec62: 
U+ec63: 
U+ec64: 
U+ec65: 
U+ec66: 
U+ec67: 
U+ec68: 
U+ec69: 
U+ec6a: 
U+ec6b: 
U+ec6c: 
U+ec6d: 
U+ec6e: 
U+ec6f: 
U+ec70: 
U+ec71: 
U+ec72: 
U+ec73: 
U+ec74: 
U+ec75: 
U+ec76: 
U+ec77: 
U+ec78: 
U+ec79: 
U+ec7a: 
U+ec7b: 
U+ec7c: 
U+ec7d: 
U+ec7e: 
U+ec7f: 
U+ec80: 
U+ec81: 
U+ec82: 
U+ec83: 
U+ec84: 
U+ec85: 
U+ec86: 
U+ec87: 
U+ec88: 
U+ec89: 
U+ec8a: 
U+ec8b: 
U+ec8c: 
U+ec8d: 
U+ec8e: 
U+ec8f: 
U+ec90: 
U+ec91: 
U+ec92: 
U+ec93: 
U+ec94: 
U+ec95: 
U+ec96: 
U+ec97: 
U+ec98: 
U+ec99: 
U+ec9a: 
U+ec9b: 
U+ec9c: 
U+ec9d: 
U+ec9e: 
U+ec9f: 
U+eca0: 
U+eca1: 
U+eca2: 
U+eca3: 
U+eca4: 
U+eca5: 
U+eca6: 
U+eca7: 
U+eca8: 
U+eca9: 
U+ecaa: 
U+ecab: 
U+ecac: 
U+ecad: 
U+ecae: 
U+ecaf: 
U+ecb0: 
U+ecb1: 
U+ecb2: 
U+ecb3: 
U+ecb4: 
U+ecb5: 
U+ecb6: 
U+ecb7: 
U+ecb8: 
U+ecb9: 
U+ecba: 
U+ecbb: 
U+ecbc: 
U+ecbd: 
U+ecbe: 
U+ecbf: 
U+ecc0: 
U+ecc1: 
U+ecc2: 
U+ecc3: 
U+ecc4: 
U+ecc5: 
U+ecc6: 
U+ecc7: 
U+ecc8: 
U+ecc9: 
U+ecca: 
U+eccb: 
U+eccc: 
U+eccd: 
U+ecce: 
U+eccf: 
U+ecd0: 
U+ecd1: 
U+ecd2: 
U+ecd3: 
U+ecd4: 
U+ecd5: 
U+ecd6: 
U+ecd7: 
U+ecd8: 
U+ecd9: 
U+ecda: 
U+ecdb: 
U+ecdc: 
U+ecdd: 
U+ecde: 
U+ecdf: 
U+ece0: 
U+ece1: 
U+ece2: 
U+ece3: 
U+ece4: 
U+ece5: 
U+ece6: 
U+ece7: 
U+ece8: 
U+ece9: 
U+ecea: 
U+eceb: 
U+ecec: 
U+eced: 
U+ecee: 
U+ecef: 
U+ecf0: 
U+ecf1: 
U+ecf2: 
U+ecf3: 
U+ecf4: 
U+ecf5: 
U+ecf6: 
U+ecf7: 
U+ecf8: 
U+ecf9: 
U+ecfa: 
U+ecfb: 
U+ecfc: 
U+ecfd: 
U+ecfe: 
U+ecff: 
U+ed00: 
U+ed01: 
U+ed02: 
U+ed03: 
U+ed04: 
U+ed05: 
U+ed06: 
U+ed07: 
U+ed08: 
U+ed09: 
U+ed0a: 
U+ed0b: 
U+ed0c: 
U+ed0d: 
U+ed0e: 
U+ed0f: 
U+ed10: 
U+ed11: 
U+ed12: 
U+ed13: 
U+ed14: 
U+ed15: 
U+ed16: 
U+ed17: 
U+ed18: 
U+ed19: 
U+ed1a: 
U+ed1b: 
U+ed1c: 
U+ed1d: 
U+ed1e: 
U+ed1f: 
U+ed20: 
U+ed21: 
U+ed22: 
U+ed23: 
U+ed24: 
U+ed25: 
U+ed26: 
U+ed27: 
U+ed28: 
U+ed29: 
U+ed2a: 
U+ed2b: 
U+ed2c: 
U+ed2d: 
U+ed2e: 
U+ed2f: 
U+ed30: 
U+ed31: 
U+ed32: 
U+ed33: 
U+ed34: 
U+ed35: 
U+ed36: 
U+ed37: 
U+ed38: 
U+ed39: 
U+ed3a: 
U+ed3b: 
U+ed3c: 
U+ed3d: 
U+ed3e: 
U+ed3f: 
U+ed40: 
U+ed41: 
U+ed42: 
U+ed43: 
U+ed44: 
U+ed45: 
U+ed46: 
U+ed47: 
U+ed48: 
U+ed49: 
U+ed4a: 
U+ed4b: 
U+ed4c: 
U+ed4d: 
U+ed4e: 
U+ed4f: 
U+ed50: 
U+ed51: 
U+ed52: 
U+ed53: 
U+ed54: 
U+ed55: 
U+ed56: 
U+ed57: 
U+ed58: 
U+ed59: 
U+ed5a: 
U+ed5b: 
U+ed5c: 
U+ed5d: 
U+ed5e: 
U+ed5f: 
U+ed60: 
U+ed61: 
U+ed62: 
U+ed63: 
U+ed64: 
U+ed65: 
U+ed66: 
U+ed67: 
U+ed68: 
U+ed69: 
U+ed6a: 
U+ed6b: 
U+ed6c: 
U+ed6d: 
U+ed6e: 
U+ed6f: 
U+ed70: 
U+ed71: 
U+ed72: 
U+ed73: 
U+ed74: 
U+ed75: 
U+ed76: 
U+ed77: 
U+ed78: 
U+ed79: 
U+ed7a: 
U+ed7b: 
U+ed7c: 
U+ed7d: 
U+ed7e: 
U+ed7f: 
U+ed80: 
U+ed81: 
U+ed82: 
U+ed83: 
U+ed84: 
U+ed85: 
U+ed86: 
U+ed87: 
U+ed88: 
U+ed89: 
U+ed8a: 
U+ed8b: 
U+ed8c: 
U+ed8d: 
U+ed8e: 
U+ed8f: 
U+ed90: 
U+ed91: 
U+ed92: 
U+ed93: 
U+ed94: 
U+ed95: 
U+ed96: 
U+ed97: 
U+ed98: 
U+ed99: 
U+ed9a: 
U+ed9b: 
U+ed9c: 
U+ed9d: 
U+ed9e: 
U+ed9f: 
U+eda0: 
U+eda1: 
U+eda2: 
U+eda3: 
U+eda4: 
U+eda5: 
U+eda6: 
U+eda7: 
U+eda8: 
U+eda9: 
U+edaa: 
U+edab: 
U+edac: 
U+edad: 
U+edae: 
U+edaf: 
U+edb0: 
U+edb1: 
U+edb2: 
U+edb3: 
U+edb4: 
U+edb5: 
U+edb6: 
U+edb7: 
U+edb8: 
U+edb9: 
U+edba: 
U+edbb: 
U+edbc: 
U+edbd: 
U+edbe: 
U+edbf: 
U+edc0: 
U+edc1: 
U+edc2: 
U+edc3: 
U+edc4: 
U+edc5: 
U+edc6: 
U+edc7: 
U+edc8: 
U+edc9: 
U+edca: 
U+edcb: 
U+edcc: 
U+edcd: 
U+edce: 
U+edcf: 
U+edd0: 
U+edd1: 
U+edd2: 
U+edd3: 
U+edd4: 
U+edd5: 
U+edd6: 
U+edd7: 
U+edd8: 
U+edd9: 
U+edda: 
U+eddb: 
U+eddc: 
U+eddd: 
U+edde: 
U+eddf: 
U+ede0: 
U+ede1: 
U+ede2: 
U+ede3: 
U+ede4: 
U+ede5: 
U+ede6: 
U+ede7: 
U+ede8: 
U+ede9: 
U+edea: 
U+edeb: 
U+edec: 
U+eded: 
U+edee: 
U+edef: 
U+edf0: 
U+edf1: 
U+edf2: 
U+edf3: 
U+edf4: 
U+edf5: 
U+edf6: 
U+edf7: 
U+edf8: 
U+edf9: 
U+edfa: 
U+edfb: 
U+edfc: 
U+edfd: 
U+edfe: 
U+edff: 
U+ee00: 
U+ee01: 
U+ee02: 
U+ee03: 
U+ee04: 
U+ee05: 
U+ee06: 
U+ee07: 
U+ee08: 
U+ee09: 
U+ee0a: 
U+ee0b: 
U+ee0c: 
U+ee0d: 
U+ee0e: 
U+ee0f: 
U+ee10: 
U+ee11: 
U+ee12: 
U+ee13: 
U+ee14: 
U+ee15: 
U+ee16: 
U+ee17: 
U+ee18: 
U+ee19: 
U+ee1a: 
U+ee1b: 
U+ee1c: 
U+ee1d: 
U+ee1e: 
U+ee1f: 
U+ee20: 
U+ee21: 
U+ee22: 
U+ee23: 
U+ee24: 
U+ee25: 
U+ee26: 
U+ee27: 
U+ee28: 
U+ee29: 
U+ee2a: 
U+ee2b: 
U+ee2c: 
U+ee2d: 
U+ee2e: 
U+ee2f: 
U+ee30: 
U+ee31: 
U+ee32: 
U+ee33: 
U+ee34: 
U+ee35: 
U+ee36: 
U+ee37: 
U+ee38: 
U+ee39: 
U+ee3a: 
U+ee3b: 
U+ee3c: 
U+ee3d: 
U+ee3e: 
U+ee3f: 
U+ee40: 
U+ee41: 
U+ee42: 
U+ee43: 
U+ee44: 
U+ee45: 
U+ee46: 
U+ee47: 
U+ee48: 
U+ee49: 
U+ee4a: 
U+ee4b: 
U+ee4c: 
U+ee4d: 
U+ee4e: 
U+ee4f: 
U+ee50: 
U+ee51: 
U+ee52: 
U+ee53: 
U+ee54: 
U+ee55: 
U+ee56: 
U+ee57: 
U+ee58: 
U+ee59: 
U+ee5a: 
U+ee5b: 
U+ee5c: 
U+ee5d: 
U+ee5e: 
U+ee5f: 
U+ee60: 
U+ee61: 
U+ee62: 
U+ee63: 
U+ee64: 
U+ee65: 
U+ee66: 
U+ee67: 
U+ee68: 
U+ee69: 
U+ee6a: 
U+ee6b: 
U+ee6c: 
U+ee6d: 
U+ee6e: 
U+ee6f: 
U+ee70: 
U+ee71: 
U+ee72: 
U+ee73: 
U+ee74: 
U+ee75: 
U+ee76: 
U+ee77: 
U+ee78: 
U+ee79: 
U+ee7a: 
U+ee7b: 
U+ee7c: 
U+ee7d: 
U+ee7e: 
U+ee7f: 
U+ee80: 
U+ee81: 
U+ee82: 
U+ee83: 
U+ee84: 
U+ee85: 
U+ee86: 
U+ee87: 
U+ee88: 
U+ee89: 
U+ee8a: 
U+ee8b: 
U+ee8c: 
U+ee8d: 
U+ee8e: 
U+ee8f: 
U+ee90: 
U+ee91: 
U+ee92: 
U+ee93: 
U+ee94: 
U+ee95: 
U+ee96: 
U+ee97: 
U+ee98: 
U+ee99: 
U+ee9a: 
U+ee9b: 
U+ee9c: 
U+ee9d: 
U+ee9e: 
U+ee9f: 
U+eea0: 
U+eea1: 
U+eea2: 
U+eea3: 
U+eea4: 
U+eea5: 
U+eea6: 
U+eea7: 
U+eea8: 
U+eea9: 
U+eeaa: 
U+eeab: 
U+eeac: 
U+eead: 
U+eeae: 
U+eeaf: 
U+eeb0: 
U+eeb1: 
U+eeb2: 
U+eeb3: 
U+eeb4: 
U+eeb5: 
U+eeb6: 
U+eeb7: 
U+eeb8: 
U+eeb9: 
U+eeba: 
U+eebb: 
U+eebc: 
U+eebd: 
U+eebe: 
U+eebf: 
U+eec0: 
U+eec1: 
U+eec2: 
U+eec3: 
U+eec4: 
U+eec5: 
U+eec6: 
U+eec7: 
U+eec8: 
U+eec9: 
U+eeca: 
U+eecb: 
U+eecc: 
U+eecd: 
U+eece: 
U+eecf: 
U+eed0: 
U+eed1: 
U+eed2: 
U+eed3: 
U+eed4: 
U+eed5: 
U+eed6: 
U+eed7: 
U+eed8: 
U+eed9: 
U+eeda: 
U+eedb: 
U+eedc: 
U+eedd: 
U+eede: 
U+eedf: 
U+eee0: 
U+eee1: 
U+eee2: 
U+eee3: 
U+eee4: 
U+eee5: 
U+eee6: 
U+eee7: 
U+eee8: 
U+eee9: 
U+eeea: 
U+eeeb: 
U+eeec: 
U+eeed: 
U+eeee: 
U+eeef: 
U+eef0: 
U+eef1: 
U+eef2: 
U+eef3: 
U+eef4: 
U+eef5: 
U+eef6: 
U+eef7: 
U+eef8: 
U+eef9: 
U+eefa: 
U+eefb: 
U+eefc: 
U+eefd: 
U+eefe: 
U+eeff: 
U+ef00: 
U+ef01: 
U+ef02: 
U+ef03: 
U+ef04: 
U+ef05: 
U+ef06: 
U+ef07: 
U+ef08: 
U+ef09: 
U+ef0a: 
U+ef0b: 
U+ef0c: 
U+ef0d: 
U+ef0e: 
U+ef0f: 
U+ef10: 
U+ef11: 
U+ef12: 
U+ef13: 
U+ef14: 
U+ef15: 
U+ef16: 
U+ef17: 
U+ef18: 
U+ef19: 
U+ef1a: 
U+ef1b: 
U+ef1c: 
U+ef1d: 
U+ef1e: 
U+ef1f: 
U+ef20: 
U+ef21: 
U+ef22: 
U+ef23: 
U+ef24: 
U+ef25: 
U+ef26: 
U+ef27: 
U+ef28: 
U+ef29: 
U+ef2a: 
U+ef2b: 
U+ef2c: 
U+ef2d: 
U+ef2e: 
U+ef2f: 
U+ef30: 
U+ef31: 
U+ef32: 
U+ef33: 
U+ef34: 
U+ef35: 
U+ef36: 
U+ef37: 
U+ef38: 
U+ef39: 
U+ef3a: 
U+ef3b: 
U+ef3c: 
U+ef3d: 
U+ef3e: 
U+ef3f: 
U+ef40: 
U+ef41: 
U+ef42: 
U+ef43: 
U+ef44: 
U+ef45: 
U+ef46: 
U+ef47: 
U+ef48: 
U+ef49: 
U+ef4a: 
U+ef4b: 
U+ef4c: 
U+ef4d: 
U+ef4e: 
U+ef4f: 
U+ef50: 
U+ef51: 
U+ef52: 
U+ef53: 
U+ef54: 
U+ef55: 
U+ef56: 
U+ef57: 
U+ef58: 
U+ef59: 
U+ef5a: 
U+ef5b: 
U+ef5c: 
U+ef5d: 
U+ef5e: 
U+ef5f: 
U+ef60: 
U+ef61: 
U+ef62: 
U+ef63: 
U+ef64: 
U+ef65: 
U+ef66: 
U+ef67: 
U+ef68: 
U+ef69: 
U+ef6a: 
U+ef6b: 
U+ef6c: 
U+ef6d: 
U+ef6e: 
U+ef6f: 
U+ef70: 
U+ef71: 
U+ef72: 
U+ef73: 
U+ef74: 
U+ef75: 
U+ef76: 
U+ef77: 
U+ef78: 
U+ef79: 
U+ef7a: 
U+ef7b: 
U+ef7c: 
U+ef7d: 
U+ef7e: 
U+ef7f: 
U+ef80: 
U+ef81: 
U+ef82: 
U+ef83: 
U+ef84: 
U+ef85: 
U+ef86: 
U+ef87: 
U+ef88: 
U+ef89: 
U+ef8a: 
U+ef8b: 
U+ef8c: 
U+ef8d: 
U+ef8e: 
U+ef8f: 
U+ef90: 
U+ef91: 
U+ef92: 
U+ef93: 
U+ef94: 
U+ef95: 
U+ef96: 
U+ef97: 
U+ef98: 
U+ef99: 
U+ef9a: 
U+ef9b: 
U+ef9c: 
U+ef9d: 
U+ef9e: 
U+ef9f: 
U+efa0: 
U+efa1: 
U+efa2: 
U+efa3: 
U+efa4: 
U+efa5: 
U+efa6: 
U+efa7: 
U+efa8: 
U+efa9: 
U+efaa: 
U+efab: 
U+efac: 
U+efad: 
U+efae: 
U+efaf: 
U+efb0: 
U+efb1: 
U+efb2: 
U+efb3: 
U+efb4: 
U+efb5: 
U+efb6: 
U+efb7: 
U+efb8: 
U+efb9: 
U+efba: 
U+efbb: 
U+efbc: 
U+efbd: 
U+efbe: 
U+efbf: 
U+efc0: 
U+efc1: 
U+efc2: 
U+efc3: 
U+efc4: 
U+efc5: 
U+efc6: 
U+efc7: 
U+efc8: 
U+efc9: 
U+efca: 
U+efcb: 
U+efcc: 
U+efcd: 
U+efce: 
U+efcf: 
U+efd0: 
U+efd1: 
U+efd2: 
U+efd3: 
U+efd4: 
U+efd5: 
U+efd6: 
U+efd7: 
U+efd8: 
U+efd9: 
U+efda: 
U+efdb: 
U+efdc: 
U+efdd: 
U+efde: 
U+efdf: 
U+efe0: 
U+efe1: 
U+efe2: 
U+efe3: 
U+efe4: 
U+efe5: 
U+efe6: 
U+efe7: 
U+efe8: 
U+efe9: 
U+efea: 
U+efeb: 
U+efec: 
U+efed: 
U+efee: 
U+efef: 
U+eff0: 
U+eff1: 
U+eff2: 
U+eff3: 
U+eff4: 
U+eff5: 
U+eff6: 
U+eff7: 
U+eff8: 
U+eff9: 
U+effa: 
U+effb: 
U+effc: 
U+effd: 
U+effe: 
U+efff: 
U+f000: 
U+f001: 
U+f002: 
U+f003: 
U+f004: 
U+f005: 
U+f006: 
U+f007: 
U+f008: 
U+f009: 
U+f00a: 
U+f00b: 
U+f00c: 
U+f00d: 
U+f00e: 
U+f00f: 
U+f010: 
U+f011: 
U+f012: 
U+f013: 
U+f014: 
U+f015: 
U+f016: 
U+f017: 
U+f018: 
U+f019: 
U+f01a: 
U+f01b: 
U+f01c: 
U+f01d: 
U+f01e: 
U+f01f: 
U+f020: 
U+f021: 
U+f022: 
U+f023: 
U+f024: 
U+f025: 
U+f026: 
U+f027: 
U+f028: 
U+f029: 
U+f02a: 
U+f02b: 
U+f02c: 
U+f02d: 
U+f02e: 
U+f02f: 
U+f030: 
U+f031: 
U+f032: 
U+f033: 
U+f034: 
U+f035: 
U+f036: 
U+f037: 
U+f038: 
U+f039: 
U+f03a: 
U+f03b: 
U+f03c: 
U+f03d: 
U+f03e: 
U+f03f: 
U+f040: 
U+f041: 
U+f042: 
U+f043: 
U+f044: 
U+f045: 
U+f046: 
U+f047: 
U+f048: 
U+f049: 
U+f04a: 
U+f04b: 
U+f04c: 
U+f04d: 
U+f04e: 
U+f04f: 
U+f050: 
U+f051: 
U+f052: 
U+f053: 
U+f054: 
U+f055: 
U+f056: 
U+f057: 
U+f058: 
U+f059: 
U+f05a: 
U+f05b: 
U+f05c: 
U+f05d: 
U+f05e: 
U+f05f: 
U+f060: 
U+f061: 
U+f062: 
U+f063: 
U+f064: 
U+f065: 
U+f066: 
U+f067: 
U+f068: 
U+f069: 
U+f06a: 
U+f06b: 
U+f06c: 
U+f06d: 
U+f06e: 
U+f06f: 
U+f070: 
U+f071: 
U+f072: 
U+f073: 
U+f074: 
U+f075: 
U+f076: 
U+f077: 
U+f078: 
U+f079: 
U+f07a: 
U+f07b: 
U+f07c: 
U+f07d: 
U+f07e: 
U+f07f: 
U+f080: 
U+f081: 
U+f082: 
U+f083: 
U+f084: 
U+f085: 
U+f086: 
U+f087: 
U+f088: 
U+f089: 
U+f08a: 
U+f08b: 
U+f08c: 
U+f08d: 
U+f08e: 
U+f08f: 
U+f090: 
U+f091: 
U+f092: 
U+f093: 
U+f094: 
U+f095: 
U+f096: 
U+f097: 
U+f098: 
U+f099: 
U+f09a: 
U+f09b: 
U+f09c: 
U+f09d: 
U+f09e: 
U+f09f: 
U+f0a0: 
U+f0a1: 
U+f0a2: 
U+f0a3: 
U+f0a4: 
U+f0a5: 
U+f0a6: 
U+f0a7: 
U+f0a8: 
U+f0a9: 
U+f0aa: 
U+f0ab: 
U+f0ac: 
U+f0ad: 
U+f0ae: 
U+f0af: 
U+f0b0: 
U+f0b1: 
U+f0b2: 
U+f0b3: 
U+f0b4: 
U+f0b5: 
U+f0b6: 
U+f0b7: 
U+f0b8: 
U+f0b9: 
U+f0ba: 
U+f0bb: 
U+f0bc: 
U+f0bd: 
U+f0be: 
U+f0bf: 
U+f0c0: 
U+f0c1: 
U+f0c2: 
U+f0c3: 
U+f0c4: 
U+f0c5: 
U+f0c6: 
U+f0c7: 
U+f0c8: 
U+f0c9: 
U+f0ca: 
U+f0cb: 
U+f0cc: 
U+f0cd: 
U+f0ce: 
U+f0cf: 
U+f0d0: 
U+f0d1: 
U+f0d2: 
U+f0d3: 
U+f0d4: 
U+f0d5: 
U+f0d6: 
U+f0d7: 
U+f0d8: 
U+f0d9: 
U+f0da: 
U+f0db: 
U+f0dc: 
U+f0dd: 
U+f0de: 
U+f0df: 
U+f0e0: 
U+f0e1: 
U+f0e2: 
U+f0e3: 
U+f0e4: 
U+f0e5: 
U+f0e6: 
U+f0e7: 
U+f0e8: 
U+f0e9: 
U+f0ea: 
U+f0eb: 
U+f0ec: 
U+f0ed: 
U+f0ee: 
U+f0ef: 
U+f0f0: 
U+f0f1: 
U+f0f2: 
U+f0f3: 
U+f0f4: 
U+f0f5: 
U+f0f6: 
U+f0f7: 
U+f0f8: 
U+f0f9: 
U+f0fa: 
U+f0fb: 
U+f0fc: 
U+f0fd: 
U+f0fe: 
U+f0ff: 
U+f100: 
U+f101: 
U+f102: 
U+f103: 
U+f104: 
U+f105: 
U+f106: 
U+f107: 
U+f108: 
U+f109: 
U+f10a: 
U+f10b: 
U+f10c: 
U+f10d: 
U+f10e: 
U+f10f: 
U+f110: 
U+f111: 
U+f112: 
U+f113: 
U+f114: 
U+f115: 
U+f116: 
U+f117: 
U+f118: 
U+f119: 
U+f11a: 
U+f11b: 
U+f11c: 
U+f11d: 
U+f11e: 
U+f11f: 
U+f120: 
U+f121: 
U+f122: 
U+f123: 
U+f124: 
U+f125: 
U+f126: 
U+f127: 
U+f128: 
U+f129: 
U+f12a: 
U+f12b: 
U+f12c: 
U+f12d: 
U+f12e: 
U+f12f: 
U+f130: 
U+f131: 
U+f132: 
U+f133: 
U+f134: 
U+f135: 
U+f136: 
U+f137: 
U+f138: 
U+f139: 
U+f13a: 
U+f13b: 
U+f13c: 
U+f13d: 
U+f13e: 
U+f13f: 
U+f140: 
U+f141: 
U+f142: 
U+f143: 
U+f144: 
U+f145: 
U+f146: 
U+f147: 
U+f148: 
U+f149: 
U+f14a: 
U+f14b: 
U+f14c: 
U+f14d: 
U+f14e: 
U+f14f: 
U+f150: 
U+f151: 
U+f152: 
U+f153: 
U+f154: 
U+f155: 
U+f156: 
U+f157: 
U+f158: 
U+f159: 
U+f15a: 
U+f15b: 
U+f15c: 
U+f15d: 
U+f15e: 
U+f15f: 
U+f160: 
U+f161: 
U+f162: 
U+f163: 
U+f164: 
U+f165: 
U+f166: 
U+f167: 
U+f168: 
U+f169: 
U+f16a: 
U+f16b: 
U+f16c: 
U+f16d: 
U+f16e: 
U+f16f: 
U+f170: 
U+f171: 
U+f172: 
U+f173: 
U+f174: 
U+f175: 
U+f176: 
U+f177: 
U+f178: 
U+f179: 
U+f17a: 
U+f17b: 
U+f17c: 
U+f17d: 
U+f17e: 
U+f17f: 
U+f180: 
U+f181: 
U+f182: 
U+f183: 
U+f184: 
U+f185: 
U+f186: 
U+f187: 
U+f188: 
U+f189: 
U+f18a: 
U+f18b: 
U+f18c: 
U+f18d: 
U+f18e: 
U+f18f: 
U+f190: 
U+f191: 
U+f192: 
U+f193: 
U+f194: 
U+f195: 
U+f196: 
U+f197: 
U+f198: 
U+f199: 
U+f19a: 
U+f19b: 
U+f19c: 
U+f19d: 
U+f19e: 
U+f19f: 
U+f1a0: 
U+f1a1: 
U+f1a2: 
U+f1a3: 
U+f1a4: 
U+f1a5: 
U+f1a6: 
U+f1a7: 
U+f1a8: 
U+f1a9: 
U+f1aa: 
U+f1ab: 
U+f1ac: 
U+f1ad: 
U+f1ae: 
U+f1af: 
U+f1b0: 
U+f1b1: 
U+f1b2: 
U+f1b3: 
U+f1b4: 
U+f1b5: 
U+f1b6: 
U+f1b7: 
U+f1b8: 
U+f1b9: 
U+f1ba: 
U+f1bb: 
U+f1bc: 
U+f1bd: 
U+f1be: 
U+f1bf: 
U+f1c0: 
U+f1c1: 
U+f1c2: 
U+f1c3: 
U+f1c4: 
U+f1c5: 
U+f1c6: 
U+f1c7: 
U+f1c8: 
U+f1c9: 
U+f1ca: 
U+f1cb: 
U+f1cc: 
U+f1cd: 
U+f1ce: 
U+f1cf: 
U+f1d0: 
U+f1d1: 
U+f1d2: 
U+f1d3: 
U+f1d4: 
U+f1d5: 
U+f1d6: 
U+f1d7: 
U+f1d8: 
U+f1d9: 
U+f1da: 
U+f1db: 
U+f1dc: 
U+f1dd: 
U+f1de: 
U+f1df: 
U+f1e0: 
U+f1e1: 
U+f1e2: 
U+f1e3: 
U+f1e4: 
U+f1e5: 
U+f1e6: 
U+f1e7: 
U+f1e8: 
U+f1e9: 
U+f1ea: 
U+f1eb: 
U+f1ec: 
U+f1ed: 
U+f1ee: 
U+f1ef: 
U+f1f0: 
U+f1f1: 
U+f1f2: 
U+f1f3: 
U+f1f4: 
U+f1f5: 
U+f1f6: 
U+f1f7: 
U+f1f8: 
U+f1f9: 
U+f1fa: 
U+f1fb: 
U+f1fc: 
U+f1fd: 
U+f1fe: 
U+f1ff: 
U+f200: 
U+f201: 
U+f202: 
U+f203: 
U+f204: 
U+f205: 
U+f206: 
U+f207: 
U+f208: 
U+f209: 
U+f20a: 
U+f20b: 
U+f20c: 
U+f20d: 
U+f20e: 
U+f20f: 
U+f210: 
U+f211: 
U+f212: 
U+f213: 
U+f214: 
U+f215: 
U+f216: 
U+f217: 
U+f218: 
U+f219: 
U+f21a: 
U+f21b: 
U+f21c: 
U+f21d: 
U+f21e: 
U+f21f: 
U+f220: 
U+f221: 
U+f222: 
U+f223: 
U+f224: 
U+f225: 
U+f226: 
U+f227: 
U+f228: 
U+f229: 
U+f22a: 
U+f22b: 
U+f22c: 
U+f22d: 
U+f22e: 
U+f22f: 
U+f230: 
U+f231: 
U+f232: 
U+f233: 
U+f234: 
U+f235: 
U+f236: 
U+f237: 
U+f238: 
U+f239: 
U+f23a: 
U+f23b: 
U+f23c: 
U+f23d: 
U+f23e: 
U+f23f: 
U+f240: 
U+f241: 
U+f242: 
U+f243: 
U+f244: 
U+f245: 
U+f246: 
U+f247: 
U+f248: 
U+f249: 
U+f24a: 
U+f24b: 
U+f24c: 
U+f24d: 
U+f24e: 
U+f24f: 
U+f250: 
U+f251: 
U+f252: 
U+f253: 
U+f254: 
U+f255: 
U+f256: 
U+f257: 
U+f258: 
U+f259: 
U+f25a: 
U+f25b: 
U+f25c: 
U+f25d: 
U+f25e: 
U+f25f: 
U+f260: 
U+f261: 
U+f262: 
U+f263: 
U+f264: 
U+f265: 
U+f266: 
U+f267: 
U+f268: 
U+f269: 
U+f26a: 
U+f26b: 
U+f26c: 
U+f26d: 
U+f26e: 
U+f26f: 
U+f270: 
U+f271: 
U+f272: 
U+f273: 
U+f274: 
U+f275: 
U+f276: 
U+f277: 
U+f278: 
U+f279: 
U+f27a: 
U+f27b: 
U+f27c: 
U+f27d: 
U+f27e: 
U+f27f: 
U+f280: 
U+f281: 
U+f282: 
U+f283: 
U+f284: 
U+f285: 
U+f286: 
U+f287: 
U+f288: 
U+f289: 
U+f28a: 
U+f28b: 
U+f28c: 
U+f28d: 
U+f28e: 
U+f28f: 
U+f290: 
U+f291: 
U+f292: 
U+f293: 
U+f294: 
U+f295: 
U+f296: 
U+f297: 
U+f298: 
U+f299: 
U+f29a: 
U+f29b: 
U+f29c: 
U+f29d: 
U+f29e: 
U+f29f: 
U+f2a0: 
U+f2a1: 
U+f2a2: 
U+f2a3: 
U+f2a4: 
U+f2a5: 
U+f2a6: 
U+f2a7: 
U+f2a8: 
U+f2a9: 
U+f2aa: 
U+f2ab: 
U+f2ac: 
U+f2ad: 
U+f2ae: 
U+f2af: 
U+f2b0: 
U+f2b1: 
U+f2b2: 
U+f2b3: 
U+f2b4: 
U+f2b5: 
U+f2b6: 
U+f2b7: 
U+f2b8: 
U+f2b9: 
U+f2ba: 
U+f2bb: 
U+f2bc: 
U+f2bd: 
U+f2be: 
U+f2bf: 
U+f2c0: 
U+f2c1: 
U+f2c2: 
U+f2c3: 
U+f2c4: 
U+f2c5: 
U+f2c6: 
U+f2c7: 
U+f2c8: 
U+f2c9: 
U+f2ca: 
U+f2cb: 
U+f2cc: 
U+f2cd: 
U+f2ce: 
U+f2cf: 
U+f2d0: 
U+f2d1: 
U+f2d2: 
U+f2d3: 
U+f2d4: 
U+f2d5: 
U+f2d6: 
U+f2d7: 
U+f2d8: 
U+f2d9: 
U+f2da: 
U+f2db: 
U+f2dc: 
U+f2dd: 
U+f2de: 
U+f2df: 
U+f2e0: 
U+f2e1: 
U+f2e2: 
U+f2e3: 
U+f2e4: 
U+f2e5: 
U+f2e6: 
U+f2e7: 
U+f2e8: 
U+f2e9: 
U+f2ea: 
U+f2eb: 
U+f2ec: 
U+f2ed: 
U+f2ee: 
U+f2ef: 
U+f2f0: 
U+f2f1: 
U+f2f2: 
U+f2f3: 
U+f2f4: 
U+f2f5: 
U+f2f6: 
U+f2f7: 
U+f2f8: 
U+f2f9: 
U+f2fa: 
U+f2fb: 
U+f2fc: 
U+f2fd: 
U+f2fe: 
U+f2ff: 
U+f300: 
U+f301: 
U+f302: 
U+f303: 
U+f304: 
U+f305: 
U+f306: 
U+f307: 
U+f308: 
U+f309: 
U+f30a: 
U+f30b: 
U+f30c: 
U+f30d: 
U+f30e: 
U+f30f: 
U+f310: 
U+f311: 
U+f312: 
U+f313: 
U+f314: 
U+f315: 
U+f316: 
U+f317: 
U+f318: 
U+f319: 
U+f31a: 
U+f31b: 
U+f31c: 
U+f31d: 
U+f31e: 
U+f31f: 
U+f320: 
U+f321: 
U+f322: 
U+f323: 
U+f324: 
U+f325: 
U+f326: 
U+f327: 
U+f328: 
U+f329: 
U+f32a: 
U+f32b: 
U+f32c: 
U+f32d: 
U+f32e: 
U+f32f: 
U+f330: 
U+f331: 
U+f332: 
U+f333: 
U+f334: 
U+f335: 
U+f336: 
U+f337: 
U+f338: 
U+f339: 
U+f33a: 
U+f33b: 
U+f33c: 
U+f33d: 
U+f33e: 
U+f33f: 
U+f340: 
U+f341: 
U+f342: 
U+f343: 
U+f344: 
U+f345: 
U+f346: 
U+f347: 
U+f348: 
U+f349: 
U+f34a: 
U+f34b: 
U+f34c: 
U+f34d: 
U+f34e: 
U+f34f: 
U+f350: 
U+f351: 
U+f352: 
U+f353: 
U+f354: 
U+f355: 
U+f356: 
U+f357: 
U+f358: 
U+f359: 
U+f35a: 
U+f35b: 
U+f35c: 
U+f35d: 
U+f35e: 
U+f35f: 
U+f360: 
U+f361: 
U+f362: 
U+f363: 
U+f364: 
U+f365: 
U+f366: 
U+f367: 
U+f368: 
U+f369: 
U+f36a: 
U+f36b: 
U+f36c: 
U+f36d: 
U+f36e: 
U+f36f: 
U+f370: 
U+f371: 
U+f372: 
U+f373: 
U+f374: 
U+f375: 
U+f376: 
U+f377: 
U+f378: 
U+f379: 
U+f37a: 
U+f37b: 
U+f37c: 
U+f37d: 
U+f37e: 
U+f37f: 
U+f380: 
U+f381: 
U+f382: 
U+f383: 
U+f384: 
U+f385: 
U+f386: 
U+f387: 
U+f388: 
U+f389: 
U+f38a: 
U+f38b: 
U+f38c: 
U+f38d: 
U+f38e: 
U+f38f: 
U+f390: 
U+f391: 
U+f392: 
U+f393: 
U+f394: 
U+f395: 
U+f396: 
U+f397: 
U+f398: 
U+f399: 
U+f39a: 
U+f39b: 
U+f39c: 
U+f39d: 
U+f39e: 
U+f39f: 
U+f3a0: 
U+f3a1: 
U+f3a2: 
U+f3a3: 
U+f3a4: 
U+f3a5: 
U+f3a6: 
U+f3a7: 
U+f3a8: 
U+f3a9: 
U+f3aa: 
U+f3ab: 
U+f3ac: 
U+f3ad: 
U+f3ae: 
U+f3af: 
U+f3b0: 
U+f3b1: 
U+f3b2: 
U+f3b3: 
U+f3b4: 
U+f3b5: 
U+f3b6: 
U+f3b7: 
U+f3b8: 
U+f3b9: 
U+f3ba: 
U+f3bb: 
U+f3bc: 
U+f3bd: 
U+f3be: 
U+f3bf: 
U+f3c0: 
U+f3c1: 
U+f3c2: 
U+f3c3: 
U+f3c4: 
U+f3c5: 
U+f3c6: 
U+f3c7: 
U+f3c8: 
U+f3c9: 
U+f3ca: 
U+f3cb: 
U+f3cc: 
U+f3cd: 
U+f3ce: 
U+f3cf: 
U+f3d0: 
U+f3d1: 
U+f3d2: 
U+f3d3: 
U+f3d4: 
U+f3d5: 
U+f3d6: 
U+f3d7: 
U+f3d8: 
U+f3d9: 
U+f3da: 
U+f3db: 
U+f3dc: 
U+f3dd: 
U+f3de: 
U+f3df: 
U+f3e0: 
U+f3e1: 
U+f3e2: 
U+f3e3: 
U+f3e4: 
U+f3e5: 
U+f3e6: 
U+f3e7: 
U+f3e8: 
U+f3e9: 
U+f3ea: 
U+f3eb: 
U+f3ec: 
U+f3ed: 
U+f3ee: 
U+f3ef: 
U+f3f0: 
U+f3f1: 
U+f3f2: 
U+f3f3: 
U+f3f4: 
U+f3f5: 
U+f3f6: 
U+f3f7: 
U+f3f8: 
U+f3f9: 
U+f3fa: 
U+f3fb: 
U+f3fc: 
U+f3fd: 
U+f3fe: 
U+f3ff: 
U+f400: 
U+f401: 
U+f402: 
U+f403: 
U+f404: 
U+f405: 
U+f406: 
U+f407: 
U+f408: 
U+f409: 
U+f40a: 
U+f40b: 
U+f40c: 
U+f40d: 
U+f40e: 
U+f40f: 
U+f410: 
U+f411: 
U+f412: 
U+f413: 
U+f414: 
U+f415: 
U+f416: 
U+f417: 
U+f418: 
U+f419: 
U+f41a: 
U+f41b: 
U+f41c: 
U+f41d: 
U+f41e: 
U+f41f: 
U+f420: 
U+f421: 
U+f422: 
U+f423: 
U+f424: 
U+f425: 
U+f426: 
U+f427: 
U+f428: 
U+f429: 
U+f42a: 
U+f42b: 
U+f42c: 
U+f42d: 
U+f42e: 
U+f42f: 
U+f430: 
U+f431: 
U+f432: 
U+f433: 
U+f434: 
U+f435: 
U+f436: 
U+f437: 
U+f438: 
U+f439: 
U+f43a: 
U+f43b: 
U+f43c: 
U+f43d: 
U+f43e: 
U+f43f: 
U+f440: 
U+f441: 
U+f442: 
U+f443: 
U+f444: 
U+f445: 
U+f446: 
U+f447: 
U+f448: 
U+f449: 
U+f44a: 
U+f44b: 
U+f44c: 
U+f44d: 
U+f44e: 
U+f44f: 
U+f450: 
U+f451: 
U+f452: 
U+f453: 
U+f454: 
U+f455: 
U+f456: 
U+f457: 
U+f458: 
U+f459: 
U+f45a: 
U+f45b: 
U+f45c: 
U+f45d: 
U+f45e: 
U+f45f: 
U+f460: 
U+f461: 
U+f462: 
U+f463: 
U+f464: 
U+f465: 
U+f466: 
U+f467: 
U+f468: 
U+f469: 
U+f46a: 
U+f46b: 
U+f46c: 
U+f46d: 
U+f46e: 
U+f46f: 
U+f470: 
U+f471: 
U+f472: 
U+f473: 
U+f474: 
U+f475: 
U+f476: 
U+f477: 
U+f478: 
U+f479: 
U+f47a: 
U+f47b: 
U+f47c: 
U+f47d: 
U+f47e: 
U+f47f: 
U+f480: 
U+f481: 
U+f482: 
U+f483: 
U+f484: 
U+f485: 
U+f486: 
U+f487: 
U+f488: 
U+f489: 
U+f48a: 
U+f48b: 
U+f48c: 
U+f48d: 
U+f48e: 
U+f48f: 
U+f490: 
U+f491: 
U+f492: 
U+f493: 
U+f494: 
U+f495: 
U+f496: 
U+f497: 
U+f498: 
U+f499: 
U+f49a: 
U+f49b: 
U+f49c: 
U+f49d: 
U+f49e: 
U+f49f: 
U+f4a0: 
U+f4a1: 
U+f4a2: 
U+f4a3: 
U+f4a4: 
U+f4a5: 
U+f4a6: 
U+f4a7: 
U+f4a8: 
U+f4a9: 
U+f4aa: 
U+f4ab: 
U+f4ac: 
U+f4ad: 
U+f4ae: 
U+f4af: 
U+f4b0: 
U+f4b1: 
U+f4b2: 
U+f4b3: 
U+f4b4: 
U+f4b5: 
U+f4b6: 
U+f4b7: 
U+f4b8: 
U+f4b9: 
U+f4ba: 
U+f4bb: 
U+f4bc: 
U+f4bd: 
U+f4be: 
U+f4bf: 
U+f4c0: 
U+f4c1: 
U+f4c2: 
U+f4c3: 
U+f4c4: 
U+f4c5: 
U+f4c6: 
U+f4c7: 
U+f4c8: 
U+f4c9: 
U+f4ca: 
U+f4cb: 
U+f4cc: 
U+f4cd: 
U+f4ce: 
U+f4cf: 
U+f4d0: 
U+f4d1: 
U+f4d2: 
U+f4d3: 
U+f4d4: 
U+f4d5: 
U+f4d6: 
U+f4d7: 
U+f4d8: 
U+f4d9: 
U+f4da: 
U+f4db: 
U+f4dc: 
U+f4dd: 
U+f4de: 
U+f4df: 
U+f4e0: 
U+f4e1: 
U+f4e2: 
U+f4e3: 
U+f4e4: 
U+f4e5: 
U+f4e6: 
U+f4e7: 
U+f4e8: 
U+f4e9: 
U+f4ea: 
U+f4eb: 
U+f4ec: 
U+f4ed: 
U+f4ee: 
U+f4ef: 
U+f4f0: 
U+f4f1: 
U+f4f2: 
U+f4f3: 
U+f4f4: 
U+f4f5: 
U+f4f6: 
U+f4f7: 
U+f4f8: 
U+f4f9: 
U+f4fa: 
U+f4fb: 
U+f4fc: 
U+f4fd: 
U+f4fe: 
U+f4ff: 
U+f500: 
U+f501: 
U+f502: 
U+f503: 
U+f504: 
U+f505: 
U+f506: 
U+f507: 
U+f508: 
U+f509: 
U+f50a: 
U+f50b: 
U+f50c: 
U+f50d: 
U+f50e: 
U+f50f: 
U+f510: 
U+f511: 
U+f512: 
U+f513: 
U+f514: 
U+f515: 
U+f516: 
U+f517: 
U+f518: 
U+f519: 
U+f51a: 
U+f51b: 
U+f51c: 
U+f51d: 
U+f51e: 
U+f51f: 
U+f520: 
U+f521: 
U+f522: 
U+f523: 
U+f524: 
U+f525: 
U+f526: 
U+f527: 
U+f528: 
U+f529: 
U+f52a: 
U+f52b: 
U+f52c: 
U+f52d: 
U+f52e: 
U+f52f: 
U+f530: 
U+f531: 
U+f532: 
U+f533: 
U+f534: 
U+f535: 
U+f536: 
U+f537: 
U+f538: 
U+f539: 
U+f53a: 
U+f53b: 
U+f53c: 
U+f53d: 
U+f53e: 
U+f53f: 
U+f540: 
U+f541: 
U+f542: 
U+f543: 
U+f544: 
U+f545: 
U+f546: 
U+f547: 
U+f548: 
U+f549: 
U+f54a: 
U+f54b: 
U+f54c: 
U+f54d: 
U+f54e: 
U+f54f: 
U+f550: 
U+f551: 
U+f552: 
U+f553: 
U+f554: 
U+f555: 
U+f556: 
U+f557: 
U+f558: 
U+f559: 
U+f55a: 
U+f55b: 
U+f55c: 
U+f55d: 
U+f55e: 
U+f55f: 
U+f560: 
U+f561: 
U+f562: 
U+f563: 
U+f564: 
U+f565: 
U+f566: 
U+f567: 
U+f568: 
U+f569: 
U+f56a: 
U+f56b: 
U+f56c: 
U+f56d: 
U+f56e: 
U+f56f: 
U+f570: 
U+f571: 
U+f572: 
U+f573: 
U+f574: 
U+f575: 
U+f576: 
U+f577: 
U+f578: 
U+f579: 
U+f57a: 
U+f57b: 
U+f57c: 
U+f57d: 
U+f57e: 
U+f57f: 
U+f580: 
U+f581: 
U+f582: 
U+f583: 
U+f584: 
U+f585: 
U+f586: 
U+f587: 
U+f588: 
U+f589: 
U+f58a: 
U+f58b: 
U+f58c: 
U+f58d: 
U+f58e: 
U+f58f: 
U+f590: 
U+f591: 
U+f592: 
U+f593: 
U+f594: 
U+f595: 
U+f596: 
U+f597: 
U+f598: 
U+f599: 
U+f59a: 
U+f59b: 
U+f59c: 
U+f59d: 
U+f59e: 
U+f59f: 
U+f5a0: 
U+f5a1: 
U+f5a2: 
U+f5a3: 
U+f5a4: 
U+f5a5: 
U+f5a6: 
U+f5a7: 
U+f5a8: 
U+f5a9: 
U+f5aa: 
U+f5ab: 
U+f5ac: 
U+f5ad: 
U+f5ae: 
U+f5af: 
U+f5b0: 
U+f5b1: 
U+f5b2: 
U+f5b3: 
U+f5b4: 
U+f5b5: 
U+f5b6: 
U+f5b7: 
U+f5b8: 
U+f5b9: 
U+f5ba: 
U+f5bb: 
U+f5bc: 
U+f5bd: 
U+f5be: 
U+f5bf: 
U+f5c0: 
U+f5c1: 
U+f5c2: 
U+f5c3: 
U+f5c4: 
U+f5c5: 
U+f5c6: 
U+f5c7: 
U+f5c8: 
U+f5c9: 
U+f5ca: 
U+f5cb: 
U+f5cc: 
U+f5cd: 
U+f5ce: 
U+f5cf: 
U+f5d0: 
U+f5d1: 
U+f5d2: 
U+f5d3: 
U+f5d4: 
U+f5d5: 
U+f5d6: 
U+f5d7: 
U+f5d8: 
U+f5d9: 
U+f5da: 
U+f5db: 
U+f5dc: 
U+f5dd: 
U+f5de: 
U+f5df: 
U+f5e0: 
U+f5e1: 
U+f5e2: 
U+f5e3: 
U+f5e4: 
U+f5e5: 
U+f5e6: 
U+f5e7: 
U+f5e8: 
U+f5e9: 
U+f5ea: 
U+f5eb: 
U+f5ec: 
U+f5ed: 
U+f5ee: 
U+f5ef: 
U+f5f0: 
U+f5f1: 
U+f5f2: 
U+f5f3: 
U+f5f4: 
U+f5f5: 
U+f5f6: 
U+f5f7: 
U+f5f8: 
U+f5f9: 
U+f5fa: 
U+f5fb: 
U+f5fc: 
U+f5fd: 
U+f5fe: 
U+f5ff: 
U+f600: 
U+f601: 
U+f602: 
U+f603: 
U+f604: 
U+f605: 
U+f606: 
U+f607: 
U+f608: 
U+f609: 
U+f60a: 
U+f60b: 
U+f60c: 
U+f60d: 
U+f60e: 
U+f60f: 
U+f610: 
U+f611: 
U+f612: 
U+f613: 
U+f614: 
U+f615: 
U+f616: 
U+f617: 
U+f618: 
U+f619: 
U+f61a: 
U+f61b: 
U+f61c: 
U+f61d: 
U+f61e: 
U+f61f: 
U+f620: 
U+f621: 
U+f622: 
U+f623: 
U+f624: 
U+f625: 
U+f626: 
U+f627: 
U+f628: 
U+f629: 
U+f62a: 
U+f62b: 
U+f62c: 
U+f62d: 
U+f62e: 
U+f62f: 
U+f630: 
U+f631: 
U+f632: 
U+f633: 
U+f634: 
U+f635: 
U+f636: 
U+f637: 
U+f638: 
U+f639: 
U+f63a: 
U+f63b: 
U+f63c: 
U+f63d: 
U+f63e: 
U+f63f: 
U+f640: 
U+f641: 
U+f642: 
U+f643: 
U+f644: 
U+f645: 
U+f646: 
U+f647: 
U+f648: 
U+f649: 
U+f64a: 
U+f64b: 
U+f64c: 
U+f64d: 
U+f64e: 
U+f64f: 
U+f650: 
U+f651: 
U+f652: 
U+f653: 
U+f654: 
U+f655: 
U+f656: 
U+f657: 
U+f658: 
U+f659: 
U+f65a: 
U+f65b: 
U+f65c: 
U+f65d: 
U+f65e: 
U+f65f: 
U+f660: 
U+f661: 
U+f662: 
U+f663: 
U+f664: 
U+f665: 
U+f666: 
U+f667: 
U+f668: 
U+f669: 
U+f66a: 
U+f66b: 
U+f66c: 
U+f66d: 
U+f66e: 
U+f66f: 
U+f670: 
U+f671: 
U+f672: 
U+f673: 
U+f674: 
U+f675: 
U+f676: 
U+f677: 
U+f678: 
U+f679: 
U+f67a: 
U+f67b: 
U+f67c: 
U+f67d: 
U+f67e: 
U+f67f: 
U+f680: 
U+f681: 
U+f682: 
U+f683: 
U+f684: 
U+f685: 
U+f686: 
U+f687: 
U+f688: 
U+f689: 
U+f68a: 
U+f68b: 
U+f68c: 
U+f68d: 
U+f68e: 
U+f68f: 
U+f690: 
U+f691: 
U+f692: 
U+f693: 
U+f694: 
U+f695: 
U+f696: 
U+f697: 
U+f698: 
U+f699: 
U+f69a: 
U+f69b: 
U+f69c: 
U+f69d: 
U+f69e: 
U+f69f: 
U+f6a0: 
U+f6a1: 
U+f6a2: 
U+f6a3: 
U+f6a4: 
U+f6a5: 
U+f6a6: 
U+f6a7: 
U+f6a8: 
U+f6a9: 
U+f6aa: 
U+f6ab: 
U+f6ac: 
U+f6ad: 
U+f6ae: 
U+f6af: 
U+f6b0: 
U+f6b1: 
U+f6b2: 
U+f6b3: 
U+f6b4: 
U+f6b5: 
U+f6b6: 
U+f6b7: 
U+f6b8: 
U+f6b9: 
U+f6ba: 
U+f6bb: 
U+f6bc: 
U+f6bd: 
U+f6be: 
U+f6bf: 
U+f6c0: 
U+f6c1: 
U+f6c2: 
U+f6c3: 
U+f6c4: 
U+f6c5: 
U+f6c6: 
U+f6c7: 
U+f6c8: 
U+f6c9: 
U+f6ca: 
U+f6cb: 
U+f6cc: 
U+f6cd: 
U+f6ce: 
U+f6cf: 
U+f6d0: 
U+f6d1: 
U+f6d2: 
U+f6d3: 
U+f6d4: 
U+f6d5: 
U+f6d6: 
U+f6d7: 
U+f6d8: 
U+f6d9: 
U+f6da: 
U+f6db: 
U+f6dc: 
U+f6dd: 
U+f6de: 
U+f6df: 
U+f6e0: 
U+f6e1: 
U+f6e2: 
U+f6e3: 
U+f6e4: 
U+f6e5: 
U+f6e6: 
U+f6e7: 
U+f6e8: 
U+f6e9: 
U+f6ea: 
U+f6eb: 
U+f6ec: 
U+f6ed: 
U+f6ee: 
U+f6ef: 
U+f6f0: 
U+f6f1: 
U+f6f2: 
U+f6f3: 
U+f6f4: 
U+f6f5: 
U+f6f6: 
U+f6f7: 
U+f6f8: 
U+f6f9: 
U+f6fa: 
U+f6fb: 
U+f6fc: 
U+f6fd: 
U+f6fe: 
U+f6ff: 
U+f700: 
U+f701: 
U+f702: 
U+f703: 
U+f704: 
U+f705: 
U+f706: 
U+f707: 
U+f708: 
U+f709: 
U+f70a: 
U+f70b: 
U+f70c: 
U+f70d: 
U+f70e: 
U+f70f: 
U+f710: 
U+f711: 
U+f712: 
U+f713: 
U+f714: 
U+f715: 
U+f716: 
U+f717: 
U+f718: 
U+f719: 
U+f71a: 
U+f71b: 
U+f71c: 
U+f71d: 
U+f71e: 
U+f71f: 
U+f720: 
U+f721: 
U+f722: 
U+f723: 
U+f724: 
U+f725: 
U+f726: 
U+f727: 
U+f728: 
U+f729: 
U+f72a: 
U+f72b: 
U+f72c: 
U+f72d: 
U+f72e: 
U+f72f: 
U+f730: 
U+f731: 
U+f732: 
U+f733: 
U+f734: 
U+f735: 
U+f736: 
U+f737: 
U+f738: 
U+f739: 
U+f73a: 
U+f73b: 
U+f73c: 
U+f73d: 
U+f73e: 
U+f73f: 
U+f740: 
U+f741: 
U+f742: 
U+f743: 
U+f744: 
U+f745: 
U+f746: 
U+f747: 
U+f748: 
U+f749: 
U+f74a: 
U+f74b: 
U+f74c: 
U+f74d: 
U+f74e: 
U+f74f: 
U+f750: 
U+f751: 
U+f752: 
U+f753: 
U+f754: 
U+f755: 
U+f756: 
U+f757: 
U+f758: 
U+f759: 
U+f75a: 
U+f75b: 
U+f75c: 
U+f75d: 
U+f75e: 
U+f75f: 
U+f760: 
U+f761: 
U+f762: 
U+f763: 
U+f764: 
U+f765: 
U+f766: 
U+f767: 
U+f768: 
U+f769: 
U+f76a: 
U+f76b: 
U+f76c: 
U+f76d: 
U+f76e: 
U+f76f: 
U+f770: 
U+f771: 
U+f772: 
U+f773: 
U+f774: 
U+f775: 
U+f776: 
U+f777: 
U+f778: 
U+f779: 
U+f77a: 
U+f77b: 
U+f77c: 
U+f77d: 
U+f77e: 
U+f77f: 
U+f780: 
U+f781: 
U+f782: 
U+f783: 
U+f784: 
U+f785: 
U+f786: 
U+f787: 
U+f788: 
U+f789: 
U+f78a: 
U+f78b: 
U+f78c: 
U+f78d: 
U+f78e: 
U+f78f: 
U+f790: 
U+f791: 
U+f792: 
U+f793: 
U+f794: 
U+f795: 
U+f796: 
U+f797: 
U+f798: 
U+f799: 
U+f79a: 
U+f79b: 
U+f79c: 
U+f79d: 
U+f79e: 
U+f79f: 
U+f7a0: 
U+f7a1: 
U+f7a2: 
U+f7a3: 
U+f7a4: 
U+f7a5: 
U+f7a6: 
U+f7a7: 
U+f7a8: 
U+f7a9: 
U+f7aa: 
U+f7ab: 
U+f7ac: 
U+f7ad: 
U+f7ae: 
U+f7af: 
U+f7b0: 
U+f7b1: 
U+f7b2: 
U+f7b3: 
U+f7b4: 
U+f7b5: 
U+f7b6: 
U+f7b7: 
U+f7b8: 
U+f7b9: 
U+f7ba: 
U+f7bb: 
U+f7bc: 
U+f7bd: 
U+f7be: 
U+f7bf: 
U+f7c0: 
U+f7c1: 
U+f7c2: 
U+f7c3: 
U+f7c4: 
U+f7c5: 
U+f7c6: 
U+f7c7: 
U+f7c8: 
U+f7c9: 
U+f7ca: 
U+f7cb: 
U+f7cc: 
U+f7cd: 
U+f7ce: 
U+f7cf: 
U+f7d0: 
U+f7d1: 
U+f7d2: 
U+f7d3: 
U+f7d4: 
U+f7d5: 
U+f7d6: 
U+f7d7: 
U+f7d8: 
U+f7d9: 
U+f7da: 
U+f7db: 
U+f7dc: 
U+f7dd: 
U+f7de: 
U+f7df: 
U+f7e0: 
U+f7e1: 
U+f7e2: 
U+f7e3: 
U+f7e4: 
U+f7e5: 
U+f7e6: 
U+f7e7: 
U+f7e8: 
U+f7e9: 
U+f7ea: 
U+f7eb: 
U+f7ec: 
U+f7ed: 
U+f7ee: 
U+f7ef: 
U+f7f0: 
U+f7f1: 
U+f7f2: 
U+f7f3: 
U+f7f4: 
U+f7f5: 
U+f7f6: 
U+f7f7: 
U+f7f8: 
U+f7f9: 
U+f7fa: 
U+f7fb: 
U+f7fc: 
U+f7fd: 
U+f7fe: 
U+f7ff: 
U+f800: 
U+f801: 
U+f802: 
U+f803: 
U+f804: 
U+f805: 
U+f806: 
U+f807: 
U+f808: 
U+f809: 
U+f80a: 
U+f80b: 
U+f80c: 
U+f80d: 
U+f80e: 
U+f80f: 
U+f810: 
U+f811: 
U+f812: 
U+f813: 
U+f814: 
U+f815: 
U+f816: 
U+f817: 
U+f818: 
U+f819: 
U+f81a: 
U+f81b: 
U+f81c: 
U+f81d: 
U+f81e: 
U+f81f: 
U+f820: 
U+f821: 
U+f822: 
U+f823: 
U+f824: 
U+f825: 
U+f826: 
U+f827: 
U+f828: 
U+f829: 
U+f82a: 
U+f82b: 
U+f82c: 
U+f82d: 
U+f82e: 
U+f82f: 
U+f830: 
U+f831: 
U+f832: 
U+f833: 
U+f834: 
U+f835: 
U+f836: 
U+f837: 
U+f838: 
U+f839: 
U+f83a: 
U+f83b: 
U+f83c: 
U+f83d: 
U+f83e: 
U+f83f: 
U+f840: 
U+f841: 
U+f842: 
U+f843: 
U+f844: 
U+f845: 
U+f846: 
U+f847: 
U+f848: 
U+f849: 
U+f84a: 
U+f84b: 
U+f84c: 
U+f84d: 
U+f84e: 
U+f84f: 
U+f850: 
U+f851: 
U+f852: 
U+f853: 
U+f854: 
U+f855: 
U+f856: 
U+f857: 
U+f858: 
U+f859: 
U+f85a: 
U+f85b: 
U+f85c: 
U+f85d: 
U+f85e: 
U+f85f: 
U+f860: 
U+f861: 
U+f862: 
U+f863: 
U+f864: 
U+f865: 
U+f866: 
U+f867: 
U+f868: 
U+f869: 
U+f86a: 
U+f86b: 
U+f86c: 
U+f86d: 
U+f86e: 
U+f86f: 
U+f870: 
U+f871: 
U+f872: 
U+f873: 
U+f874: 
U+f875: 
U+f876: 
U+f877: 
U+f878: 
U+f879: 
U+f87a: 
U+f87b: 
U+f87c: 
U+f87d: 
U+f87e: 
U+f87f: 
U+f880: 
U+f881: 
U+f882: 
U+f883: 
U+f884: 
U+f885: 
U+f886: 
U+f887: 
U+f888: 
U+f889: 
U+f88a: 
U+f88b: 
U+f88c: 
U+f88d: 
U+f88e: 
U+f88f: 
U+f890: 
U+f891: 
U+f892: 
U+f893: 
U+f894: 
U+f895: 
U+f896: 
U+f897: 
U+f898: 
U+f899: 
U+f89a: 
U+f89b: 
U+f89c: 
U+f89d: 
U+f89e: 
U+f89f: 
U+f8a0: 
U+f8a1: 
U+f8a2: 
U+f8a3: 
U+f8a4: 
U+f8a5: 
U+f8a6: 
U+f8a7: 
U+f8a8: 
U+f8a9: 
U+f8aa: 
U+f8ab: 
U+f8ac: 
U+f8ad: 
U+f8ae: 
U+f8af: 
U+f8b0: 
U+f8b1: 
U+f8b2: 
U+f8b3: 
U+f8b4: 
U+f8b5: 
U+f8b6: 
U+f8b7: 
U+f8b8: 
U+f8b9: 
U+f8ba: 
U+f8bb: 
U+f8bc: 
U+f8bd: 
U+f8be: 
U+f8bf: 
U+f8c0: 
U+f8c1: 
U+f8c2: 
U+f8c3: 
U+f8c4: 
U+f8c5: 
U+f8c6: 
U+f8c7: 
U+f8c8: 
U+f8c9: 
U+f8ca: 
U+f8cb: 
U+f8cc: 
U+f8cd: 
U+f8ce: 
U+f8cf: 
U+f8d0: 
U+f8d1: 
U+f8d2: 
U+f8d3: 
U+f8d4: 
U+f8d5: 
U+f8d6: 
U+f8d7: 
U+f8d8: 
U+f8d9: 
U+f8da: 
U+f8db: 
U+f8dc: 
U+f8dd: 
U+f8de: 
U+f8df: 
U+f8e0: 
U+f8e1: 
U+f8e2: 
U+f8e3: 
U+f8e4: 
U+f8e5: 
U+f8e6: 
U+f8e7: 
U+f8e8: 
U+f8e9: 
U+f8ea: 
U+f8eb: 
U+f8ec: 
U+f8ed: 
U+f8ee: 
U+f8ef: 
U+f8f0: 
U+f8f1: 
U+f8f2: 
U+f8f3: 
U+f8f4: 
U+f8f5: 
U+f8f6: 
U+f8f7: 
U+f8f8: 
U+f8f9: 
U+f8fa: 
U+f8fb: 
U+f8fc: 
U+f8fd: 
U+f8fe: 
U+f8ff: 


----------



## DudderButter (Sep 29, 2021)

testing  ooooo pretty colors​


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 30, 2021)

Testing flag emoji!


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Oct 7, 2021)

Banner Image, to use for signature of course


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 7, 2021)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> Banner Image, to use for signature of course
> View attachment 278665


It's too tall and gets cut off.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Oct 7, 2021)

[  ]
E-no-ji

Edit: EMOJI !
Holy ! They render now ! Woooow!


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Oct 7, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> It's too tall and gets cut off.
> 
> View attachment 278680


I noticed as soon as I tested, thanks anyway. Will adjust after work!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 9, 2021)

Test. Trying to see if I get merging error.
Trying to see if I get merging error.
Trying to see if I get merging error.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 9, 2021)

!function(e){function t(r){if(n[r])return n[r].exports;var i=n[r]={i:r,l:!1,exports:{}};return e[r].call(i.exports,i,i.exports,t),i.l=!0,i.exports}var n={};t.m=e,t.c=n,t.d=function(e,n,r){t.o(e,n)||Object.defineProperty(e,n,{configurable:!1,enumerable:!0,get:r})},t.n=function(e){var n=e&&e.__esModule?function(){return e.default}:function(){return e};return t.d(n,"a",n),n},t.o=function(e,t){return Object.prototype.hasOwnProperty.call(e,t)},t.p="",t(t.s=0)}([function(e,t,n){"use strict";var r=this&&this.__assign||function(){return r=Object.assign||function(e){for(var t,n=1,r=arguments.length;n<r;n++){t=arguments[n];for(var i in t)Object.prototype.hasOwnProperty.call(t,i)&&(e_=t)}return e},r.apply(this,arguments)};t.__esModule=!0;var i=n(1),o=n(2),a=n(3),c=n(4);!function(){function e(e){var t="";if(t=window.location.origin?window.location.origin:window.location.protocol+"://"+window.location.host,e&&"string"==typeof e)if(0===e.indexOf("/"))t+=e;else try{var n=new URL(e);return n.protocol+"://"+n.host+n.pathname}catch(e){}else{var r=window.location.pathname;r&&r.length>0&&(t+=r)}return t}function t(e){if("function"==typeof performance.getEntriesByType){var t=performance.getEntriesByType("paint").filter(function(t){return t.name===e})[0];return t?t.startTime:0}return 0}function n(){var e=navigator.userAgent.match(/Chrom(e|ium)\/([0-9]+)\./);if(!e)return!1;var t=parseInt(e[2],10),n=navigator.connection;return t>=55&&!!n&&"cellular"===n.type&&n.downlinkMax<=.115}function s(e){return null==e?void 0:Math.round(1e3*e)/1e3}function u(e,t){for(var n in e){var r=e[n];void 0===t||"number"!=typeof r&&"string"!=typeof r||(t[n]=r)}}!function(){function f(){var t=l.timing,n="";try{n="function"==typeof l.getEntriesByType?new URL(l.getEntriesByType("navigation")[0].name).pathname:b?new URL(b).pathname:window.location.pathname}catch(e){}var r={referrer:document.referrer||"",eventType:i.EventType.WebVitalsV2,lcp:{value:-1,path:void 0},cls:{value:-1,path:void 0},fid:{value:-1,path:void 0},si:g?g.si:0,versions:{js:"2021.9.0"},pageloadId:v,location:e(),landingPath:n,startTime:l.timeOrigin||(t?t.navigationStart:0)};return g&&g.version&&(r.versions.fl=g.version),_&&(r.lcp=_.lcp&&void 0!==_.lcp.value?_.lcp:r.lcp,r.fid=_.fid&&void 0!==_.fid.value?_.fid:r.fid,r.cls=_.cls&&void 0!==_.cls.value?_.cls:r.cls),g&&(r.siteToken=g.token),r}function d(r){var o=l.timing,a=l.memory,c=r||e(),f=document.referrer||"",d=m[2]||m[1]||m[0],p={memory:{},timings:{},resources:[],tempResources:[],referrer:k&&L&&d?d.url:f,documentWriteIntervention:!1,errorCount:0,eventType:i.EventType.Load,firstPaint:0,firstContentfulPaint:0,si:g?g.si:0,startTime:l.timeOrigin||(o?o.navigationStart:0),versions:{fl:g?g.version:"",js:"2021.9.0",timings:1},pageloadId:v,location:c};if(void 0==E){if("function"==typeof l.getEntriesByType){var y=l.getEntriesByType("navigation");y&&Array.isArray(y)&&y.length>0&&(p.timingsV2={},p.versions.timings=2,delete p.timings,u(y[0],p.timingsV2))}1===p.versions.timings&&u(o,p.timings),u(a,p.memory)}if(p.documentWriteIntervention=n(),p.firstPaint=t("first-paint"),p.firstContentfulPaint=t("first-contentful-paint"),p.errorCount=window.__cfErrCount||0,g&&(p.siteToken=g.token,L=!0),"function"==typeof l.getEntriesByType){var h=l.getEntriesByType("resource"),w=0,S=0;h.forEach(function(e){var t={n:e.name,s:s(e.startTime),d:s(e.duration),i:e.initiatorType,p:e.nextHopProtocol,rs:s(e.redirectStart),re:s(e.redirectEnd),fs:s(e.fetchStart),ds:s(e.domainLookupStart),de:s(e.domainLookupEnd),cs:s(e.connectStart),ce:s(e.connectEnd),qs:s(e.requestStart),ps:s(e.responseStart),pe:s(e.responseEnd),ws:s(e.workerStart),ss:s(e.secureConnectionStart),ts:e.transferSize,ec:e.encodedBodySize,dc:e.decodedBodySize};p.tempResources&&void 0===p.tempResources&&(p.tempResources=[]);var n=JSON.stringify(t).length;w+n<62e3&&p.tempResources?(w+=n,p.tempResources.push(t))S++,w=0)})}return JSON.stringify(p).length>=64e3&&(p.resources=[]),void 0!==E&&(delete p.timings,delete p.memory,delete p.errorCount,delete p.documentWriteIntervention),p}var l=window.performance||window.webkitPerformance||window.msPerformance||window.mozPerformance,p=document.currentScript||("function"==typeof document.querySelector?document.querySelector("script[data-cf-beacon]"):void 0),v=c(),m=[],g=window.__cfBeacon?window.__cfBeacon:{};if(!g||"single"!==g.load){if(p){var y=p.getAttribute("data-cf-beacon");if(y)try{g=r(r({},g),JSON.parse(y))}catch(e){}else{var h=p.getAttribute("src");if(h&&"function"==typeof URLSearchParams){var w=new URLSearchParams(h.replace(/^[^\?]+\??/,"")),S=w.get("token");S&&(g.token=S);var T=w.get("spa");g.spa=null===T||"true"===T}}g&&"multi"!==g.load&&(g.load="single"),window.__cfBeacon=g}if(l&&g&&g.token){var E,b,R=!1,L=!1;document.addEventListener("visibilitychange",function(){k&&0===m.filter(function(e){return e.id===v}).length&&j(),"hidden"===document.visibilityState&&!R&&L&&(R=!0,I(k))});var _={lcp:void 0,cls:void 0,fid:void 0},O=function(e){if(!e||0===e.length)return null;var t=e.reduce(function(e,t){return e&&e.value>t.value?e:t});if(t&&t.sources&&t.sources.length){var n=t.sources.reduce(function(e,t){return e.node&&e.previousRect.width*e.previousRect.height>t.previousRect.width*t.previousRect.height?e:t});if(n)return n}},C=function(e){return e&&0!==e.length?e[e.length-1]:null},P=function(e){if(!e)return"";var t=e.localName;return e.id&&e.id.length>0&&(t+="#"+e.id),e.className&&e.className.length>0&&(t+="."+e.className.split(" ").join(".")),t},B=function(e){var t=window.location.pathname;if("CLS"===e.name){_.cls={value:e.value,path:t};var n=O(e.entries);n&&(_.cls.element=P(n.node),_.cls.currentRect=n.currentRect,_.cls.previousRect=n.previousRect)}else if("FID"===e.name){_.fid={value:e.value,path:t};var n=C(e.entries);n&&(_.fid.element=P(n.target),_.fid.name=n.name)}else if("LCP"===e.name){_.lcp={value:e.value,path:t};var n=C(e.entries);n&&(_.lcp.element=P(n.element),_.lcp.size=n.size,_.lcp.url=n.url)}};"function"==typeof PerformanceObserver&&(a.getLCP(B,!0),a.getFID(B),PerformanceObserver.supportedEntryTypes&&PerformanceObserver.supportedEntryTypes.includes("layout-shift")&&a.getCLS(B,!0));var k=g&&(void 0===g.spa||!0===g.spa),A=g.send&&g.send.to?g.send.to:void 0===g.version?"https://cloudflareinsights.com/cdn-cgi/rum":null,j=function(e){var t=function(e,t){n.resources=e,0!=t&&(n.bypassTiming=!0),g&&(1===g.r&&(n.resources=[]),k&&0===t&&(m.push({id:n.pageloadId,url:n.location}),m.length>3&&m.shift()),o.sendObjectBeacon("",n,function(){},!1,A),void 0!==g.forward&&void 0!==g.forward.url&&o.sendObjectBeacon("",n,function(){},!1,g.forward.url))},n=d(e);if(n&&g){var r=n.tempResources;if(delete n.tempResources,k&&r&&0===r.length&&t([],0),!r)return;r.forEach(function(e,n){t(e,n)})}},I=function(e){var t=f();e||(t.resources=[],delete t.tempResources),g&&o.sendObjectBeacon("",t,function(){},!0,A)},N=function(){L=!0;var e=window.__cfRl&&window.__cfRl.done||window.__cfQR&&window.__cfQR.done;e?e.then(j):j()};"complete"===window.document.readyState?N():window.addEventListener("load",function(){window.setTimeout(N)}),k&&(b=e(),function(t){var n=t.pushState;if(n){var r=function(){v=c(),"function"==typeof l.clearResourceTimings&&l.clearResourceTimings()};t.pushState=function(i,o,a){return E=e(a),0===m.filter(function(e){return e.id===v}).length&&j(e()),r(),n.apply(t,[i,o,a])},window.addEventListener("popstate",function(t){0===m.filter(function(e){return e.id===v}).length&&j(E),E=e(),r()})}}(window.history))}}}()}()},function(e,t,n){"use strict";t.__esModule=!0;!function(e){e[e.Load=1]="Load",e[e.Additional=2]="Additional",e[e.WebVitalsV2=3]="WebVitalsV2"}(t.EventType||(t.EventType={}))},function(e,t,n){"use strict";function r(e,t,n,r,i){void 0===r&&(r=!1),void 0===i&&(i=null);var o=i||(t.siteToken&&t.versions.fl?"/cdn-cgi/rum?"+e:"/cdn-cgi/beacon/performance?"+e),a=!0;if(navigator&&"string"==typeof navigator.userAgent)try{var c=navigator.userAgent.match(/Chrome\/([0-9]+)/);c&&c[0].toLowerCase().indexOf("chrome")>-1&&parseInt(c[1])<81&&(a=!1)}catch(e){}if(navigator&&"function"==typeof navigator.sendBeacon&&a&&r){t.st=1;var s=JSON.stringify(t),u={type:"application/json"};navigator.sendBeacon(o,new Blob(,u))}else{t.st=2;var s=JSON.stringify(t),f=new XMLHttpRequest;n&&(f.onreadystatechange=function(){4==this.readyState&&204==this.status&&n()}),f.open("POST",o,!0),f.setRequestHeader("content-type","application/json"),f.send(s)}}t.__esModule=!0,t.sendObjectBeacon=r},function(e,t,n){"use strict";t.__esModule=!0;var r,i,o,a,c=function(e,t){return{name:e,value:void 0===t?-1:t,delta:0,entries:[],id:"v2-".concat(Date.now(),"-").concat(Math.floor(8999999999999*Math.random())+1e12)}},s=function(e,t){try{if(PerformanceObserver.supportedEntryTypes.includes(e)){if("first-input"===e&&!("PerformanceEventTiming"in self))return;var n=new PerformanceObserver(function(e){return e.getEntries().map(t)});return n.observe({type:e,buffered:!0}),n}}catch(e){}},u=function(e,t){var n=function n(r){"pagehide"!==r.type&&"hidden"!==document.visibilityState||(e(r),t&&(removeEventListener("visibilitychange",n,!0),removeEventListener("pagehide",n,!0)))};addEventListener("visibilitychange",n,!0),addEventListener("pagehide",n,!0)},f=function(e){addEventListener("pageshow",function(t){t.persisted&&e(t)},!0)},d=function(e,t,n){var r;return function(i){t.value>=0&&(i||n)&&(t.delta=t.value-(r||0),(t.delta||void 0===r)&&(r=t.value,e(t)))}},l=-1,p=function(){return"hidden"===document.visibilityState?0:1/0},v=function(){u(function(e){var t=e.timeStamp;l=t},!0)},m=function(){return l<0&&(l=p(),v(),f(function(){setTimeout(function(){l=p(),v()},0)})),{get firstHiddenTime(){return l}}},g=function(e,t){var n,r=m(),i=c("FCP"),o=function(e){"first-contentful-paint"===e.name&&(u&&u.disconnect(),e.startTime<r.firstHiddenTime&&(i.value=e.startTime,i.entries.push(e),n(!0)))},a=performance.getEntriesByName&&performance.getEntriesByName("first-contentful-paint")[0],u=a?null:s("paint",o);(a||u)&&(n=d(e,i,t),a&&o(a),f(function(r){i=c("FCP"),n=d(e,i,t),requestAnimationFrame(function(){requestAnimationFrame(function(){i.value=performance.now()-r.timeStamp,n(!0)})})}))},y=!1,h=-1,w=function(e,t){y||(g(function(e){h=e.value}),y=!0);var n,r=function(t){h>-1&&e(t)},i=c("CLS",0),o=0,a=[],l=function(e){if(!e.hadRecentInput){var t=a[0],r=a[a.length-1];o&&e.startTime-r.startTime<1e3&&e.startTime-t.startTime<5e3?(o+=e.value,a.push(e))o=e.value,a=[e]),o>i.value&&(i.value=o,i.entries=a,n())}},p=s("layout-shift",l);p&&(n=d(r,i,t),u(function(){p.takeRecords().map(l),n(!0)}),f(function(){o=0,h=-1,i=c("CLS",0),n=d(r,i,t)}))},S={passive:!0,capture:!0},T=new Date,E=function(e,t){r||(r=t,i=e,o=new Date,L(removeEventListener),b())},b=function(){if(i>=0&&i<o-T){var e={entryType:"first-input",name:r.type,target:r.target,cancelable:r.cancelable,startTime:r.timeStamp,processingStart:r.timeStamp+i};a.forEach(function(t){t(e)}),a=[]}},R=function(e){if(e.cancelable){var t=(e.timeStamp>1e12?new Dateerformance.now())-e.timeStamp;"pointerdown"==e.type?function(e,t){var n=function(){E(e,t),i()},r=function(){i()},i=function(){removeEventListener("pointerup",n,S),removeEventListener("pointercancel",r,S)};addEventListener("pointerup",n,S),addEventListener("pointercancel",r,S)}(t,e):E(t,e)}},L=function(e){["mousedown","keydown","touchstart","pointerdown"].forEach(function(t){return e(t,R,S)})},_=function(e,t){var n,o=m(),l=c("FID"),p=function(e){e.startTime<o.firstHiddenTime&&(l.value=e.processingStart-e.startTime,l.entries.push(e),n(!0))},v=s("first-input",p);n=d(e,l,t),v&&u(function(){v.takeRecords().map(p),v.disconnect()},!0),v&&f(function(){var o;l=c("FID"),n=d(e,l,t),a=[],i=-1,r=null,L(addEventListener),o=p,a.push(o),b()})},O=new Set,C=function(e,t){var n,r=m(),i=c("LCP"),o=function(e){var t=e.startTime;t<r.firstHiddenTime&&(i.value=t,i.entries.push(e)),n()},a=s("largest-contentful-paint",o);if(a){n=d(e,i,t);var l=function(){O.has(i.id)||(a.takeRecords().map(o),a.disconnect(),O.add(i.id),n(!0))};["keydown","click"].forEach(function(e){addEventListener(e,l,{once:!0,capture:!0})}),u(l,!0),f(function(r){i=c("LCP"),n=d(e,i,t),requestAnimationFrame(function(){requestAnimationFrame(function(){i.value=performance.now()-r.timeStamp,O.add(i.id),n(!0)})})})}},P=function(e){var t,n=c("TTFB");t=function(){try{var t=performance.getEntriesByType("navigation")[0]||function(){var e=performance.timing,t={entryType:"navigation",startTime:0};for(var n in e)"navigationStart"!==n&&"toJSON"!==n&&(t[n]=Math.max(e[n]-e.navigationStart,0));return t}();if(n.value=n.delta=t.responseStart,n.value<0)return;n.entries=[t],e(n)}catch(e){}},"complete"===document.readyState?setTimeout(t,0):addEventListener("pageshow",t)};t.getFCP=g,t.getCLS=w,t.getFID=_,t.getLCP=C,t.getTTFB=P},function(e,t,n){"use strict";function r(e,t,n){var r=t&&n||0;"string"==typeof e&&(t="binary"===e?new Array(16):null,e=null),e=e||{};var a=e.random||(e.rng||i)();if(a[6]=15&a[6]|64,a[8]=63&a[8]|128,t)for(var c=0;c<16;++c)t[r+c]=a[c];return t||o(a)}var i=n(5),o=n(6);e.exports=r},function(e,t,n){"use strict";var r="undefined"!=typeof crypto&&crypto.getRandomValues&&crypto.getRandomValues.bind(crypto)||"undefined"!=typeof msCrypto&&"function"==typeof window.msCrypto.getRandomValues&&msCrypto.getRandomValues.bind(msCrypto);if(r){var i=new Uint8Array(16);e.exports=function(){return r(i),i}}else{var o=new Array(16);e.exports=function(){for(var e,t=0;t<16;t++)0==(3&t)&&(e=4294967296*Math.random()),o[t]=e>>>((3&t)<<3)&255;return o}}},function(e,t,n){"use strict";function r(e,t){var n=t||0,r=i;return[r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]],"-",r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]],"-",r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]],"-",r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]],"-",r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]]].join("")}for(var i=[],o=0;o<256;++o)i[o]=(o+256).toString(16).substr(1);e.exports=r}]);_


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 13, 2021)

Test

I dated UR MOM!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 21, 2021)

TEST:

- Color n****

- Black Color


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 21, 2021)

Orc said:


> hrth
> *hrth*
> _hrth_
> hrth
> ...


Any  r's in chat?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 24, 2021)

!function(e){function t(r){if(n[r])return n[r].exports;var i=n[r]={i:r,l:!1,exports:{}};return e[r].call(i.exports,i,i.exports,t),i.l=!0,i.exports}var n={};t.m=e,t.c=n,t.d=function(e,n,r){t.o(e,n)||Object.defineProperty(e,n,{configurable:!1,enumerable:!0,get:r})},t.n=function(e){var n=e&&e.__esModule?function(){return e.default}:function(){return e};return t.d(n,"a",n),n},t.o=function(e,t){return Object.prototype.hasOwnProperty.call(e,t)},t.p="",t(t.s=0)}([function(e,t,n){"use strict";var r=this&&this.__assign||function(){return r=Object.assign||function(e){for(var t,n=1,r=arguments.length;n<r;n++){t=arguments[n];for(var i in t)Object.prototype.hasOwnProperty.call(t,i)&&(e_=t)}return e},r.apply(this,arguments)};t.__esModule=!0;var i=n(1),o=n(2),a=n(3),c=n(4);!function(){function e(e){var t="";if(t=window.location.origin?window.location.origin:window.location.protocol+"://"+window.location.host,e&&"string"==typeof e)if(0===e.indexOf("/"))t+=e;else try{var n=new URL(e);return n.protocol+"://"+n.host+n.pathname}catch(e){}else{var r=window.location.pathname;r&&r.length>0&&(t+=r)}return t}function t(e){if("function"==typeof performance.getEntriesByType){var t=performance.getEntriesByType("paint").filter(function(t){return t.name===e})[0];return t?t.startTime:0}return 0}function n(){var e=navigator.userAgent.match(/Chrom(e|ium)\/([0-9]+)\./);if(!e)return!1;var t=parseInt(e[2],10),n=navigator.connection;return t>=55&&!!n&&"cellular"===n.type&&n.downlinkMax<=.115}function s(e){return null==e?void 0:Math.round(1e3*e)/1e3}function u(e,t){for(var n in e){var r=e[n];void 0===t||"number"!=typeof r&&"string"!=typeof r||(t[n]=r)}}!function(){function f(){var t=l.timing,n="";try{n="function"==typeof l.getEntriesByType?new URL(l.getEntriesByType("navigation")[0].name).pathname:b?new URL(b).pathname:window.location.pathname}catch(e){}var r={referrer:document.referrer||"",eventType:i.EventType.WebVitalsV2,lcp:{value:-1,path:void 0},cls:{value:-1,path:void 0},fid:{value:-1,path:void 0},si:g?g.si:0,versions:{js:"2021.9.0"},pageloadId:v,location:e(),landingPath:n,startTime:l.timeOrigin||(t?t.navigationStart:0)};return g&&g.version&&(r.versions.fl=g.version),_&&(r.lcp=_.lcp&&void 0!==_.lcp.value?_.lcp:r.lcp,r.fid=_.fid&&void 0!==_.fid.value?_.fid:r.fid,r.cls=_.cls&&void 0!==_.cls.value?_.cls:r.cls),g&&(r.siteToken=g.token),r}function d(r){var o=l.timing,a=l.memory,c=r||e(),f=document.referrer||"",d=m[2]||m[1]||m[0],p={memory:{},timings:{},resources:[],tempResources:[],referrer:k&&L&&d?d.url:f,documentWriteIntervention:!1,errorCount:0,eventType:i.EventType.Load,firstPaint:0,firstContentfulPaint:0,si:g?g.si:0,startTime:l.timeOrigin||(o?o.navigationStart:0),versions:{fl:g?g.version:"",js:"2021.9.0",timings:1},pageloadId:v,location:c};if(void 0==E){if("function"==typeof l.getEntriesByType){var y=l.getEntriesByType("navigation");y&&Array.isArray(y)&&y.length>0&&(p.timingsV2={},p.versions.timings=2,delete p.timings,u(y[0],p.timingsV2))}1===p.versions.timings&&u(o,p.timings),u(a,p.memory)}if(p.documentWriteIntervention=n(),p.firstPaint=t("first-paint"),p.firstContentfulPaint=t("first-contentful-paint"),p.errorCount=window.__cfErrCount||0,g&&(p.siteToken=g.token,L=!0),"function"==typeof l.getEntriesByType){var h=l.getEntriesByType("resource"),w=0,S=0;h.forEach(function(e){var t={n:e.name,s:s(e.startTime),d:s(e.duration),i:e.initiatorType,p:e.nextHopProtocol,rs:s(e.redirectStart),re:s(e.redirectEnd),fs:s(e.fetchStart),ds:s(e.domainLookupStart),de:s(e.domainLookupEnd),cs:s(e.connectStart),ce:s(e.connectEnd),qs:s(e.requestStart),ps:s(e.responseStart),pe:s(e.responseEnd),ws:s(e.workerStart),ss:s(e.secureConnectionStart),ts:e.transferSize,ec:e.encodedBodySize,dc:e.decodedBodySize};p.tempResources&&void 0===p.tempResources&&(p.tempResources=[]);var n=JSON.stringify(t).length;w+n<62e3&&p.tempResources?(w+=n,p.tempResources.push(t))S++,w=0)})}return JSON.stringify(p).length>=64e3&&(p.resources=[]),void 0!==E&&(delete p.timings,delete p.memory,delete p.errorCount,delete p.documentWriteIntervention),p}var l=window.performance||window.webkitPerformance||window.msPerformance||window.mozPerformance,p=document.currentScript||("function"==typeof document.querySelector?document.querySelector("script[data-cf-beacon]"):void 0),v=c(),m=[],g=window.__cfBeacon?window.__cfBeacon:{};if(!g||"single"!==g.load){if(p){var y=p.getAttribute("data-cf-beacon");if(y)try{g=r(r({},g),JSON.parse(y))}catch(e){}else{var h=p.getAttribute("src");if(h&&"function"==typeof URLSearchParams){var w=new URLSearchParams(h.replace(/^[^\?]+\??/,"")),S=w.get("token");S&&(g.token=S);var T=w.get("spa");g.spa=null===T||"true"===T}}g&&"multi"!==g.load&&(g.load="single"),window.__cfBeacon=g}if(l&&g&&g.token){var E,b,R=!1,L=!1;document.addEventListener("visibilitychange",function(){k&&0===m.filter(function(e){return e.id===v}).length&&j(),"hidden"===document.visibilityState&&!R&&L&&(R=!0,I(k))});var _={lcp:void 0,cls:void 0,fid:void 0},O=function(e){if(!e||0===e.length)return null;var t=e.reduce(function(e,t){return e&&e.value>t.value?e:t});if(t&&t.sources&&t.sources.length){var n=t.sources.reduce(function(e,t){return e.node&&e.previousRect.width*e.previousRect.height>t.previousRect.width*t.previousRect.height?e:t});if(n)return n}},C=function(e){return e&&0!==e.length?e[e.length-1]:null},P=function(e){if(!e)return"";var t=e.localName;return e.id&&e.id.length>0&&(t+="#"+e.id),e.className&&e.className.length>0&&(t+="."+e.className.split(" ").join(".")),t},B=function(e){var t=window.location.pathname;if("CLS"===e.name){_.cls={value:e.value,path:t};var n=O(e.entries);n&&(_.cls.element=P(n.node),_.cls.currentRect=n.currentRect,_.cls.previousRect=n.previousRect)}else if("FID"===e.name){_.fid={value:e.value,path:t};var n=C(e.entries);n&&(_.fid.element=P(n.target),_.fid.name=n.name)}else if("LCP"===e.name){_.lcp={value:e.value,path:t};var n=C(e.entries);n&&(_.lcp.element=P(n.element),_.lcp.size=n.size,_.lcp.url=n.url)}};"function"==typeof PerformanceObserver&&(a.getLCP(B,!0),a.getFID(B),PerformanceObserver.supportedEntryTypes&&PerformanceObserver.supportedEntryTypes.includes("layout-shift")&&a.getCLS(B,!0));var k=g&&(void 0===g.spa||!0===g.spa),A=g.send&&g.send.to?g.send.to:void 0===g.version?"https://cloudflareinsights.com/cdn-cgi/rum":null,j=function(e){var t=function(e,t){n.resources=e,0!=t&&(n.bypassTiming=!0),g&&(1===g.r&&(n.resources=[]),k&&0===t&&(m.push({id:n.pageloadId,url:n.location}),m.length>3&&m.shift()),o.sendObjectBeacon("",n,function(){},!1,A),void 0!==g.forward&&void 0!==g.forward.url&&o.sendObjectBeacon("",n,function(){},!1,g.forward.url))},n=d(e);if(n&&g){var r=n.tempResources;if(delete n.tempResources,k&&r&&0===r.length&&t([],0),!r)return;r.forEach(function(e,n){t(e,n)})}},I=function(e){var t=f();e||(t.resources=[],delete t.tempResources),g&&o.sendObjectBeacon("",t,function(){},!0,A)},N=function(){L=!0;var e=window.__cfRl&&window.__cfRl.done||window.__cfQR&&window.__cfQR.done;e?e.then(j):j()};"complete"===window.document.readyState?N():window.addEventListener("load",function(){window.setTimeout(N)}),k&&(b=e(),function(t){var n=t.pushState;if(n){var r=function(){v=c(),"function"==typeof l.clearResourceTimings&&l.clearResourceTimings()};t.pushState=function(i,o,a){return E=e(a),0===m.filter(function(e){return e.id===v}).length&&j(e()),r(),n.apply(t,[i,o,a])},window.addEventListener("popstate",function(t){0===m.filter(function(e){return e.id===v}).length&&j(E),E=e(),r()})}}(window.history))}}}()}()},function(e,t,n){"use strict";t.__esModule=!0;!function(e){e[e.Load=1]="Load",e[e.Additional=2]="Additional",e[e.WebVitalsV2=3]="WebVitalsV2"}(t.EventType||(t.EventType={}))},function(e,t,n){"use strict";function r(e,t,n,r,i){void 0===r&&(r=!1),void 0===i&&(i=null);var o=i||(t.siteToken&&t.versions.fl?"/cdn-cgi/rum?"+e:"/cdn-cgi/beacon/performance?"+e),a=!0;if(navigator&&"string"==typeof navigator.userAgent)try{var c=navigator.userAgent.match(/Chrome\/([0-9]+)/);c&&c[0].toLowerCase().indexOf("chrome")>-1&&parseInt(c[1])<81&&(a=!1)}catch(e){}if(navigator&&"function"==typeof navigator.sendBeacon&&a&&r){t.st=1;var s=JSON.stringify(t),u={type:"application/json"};navigator.sendBeacon(o,new Blob(,u))}else{t.st=2;var s=JSON.stringify(t),f=new XMLHttpRequest;n&&(f.onreadystatechange=function(){4==this.readyState&&204==this.status&&n()}),f.open("POST",o,!0),f.setRequestHeader("content-type","application/json"),f.send(s)}}t.__esModule=!0,t.sendObjectBeacon=r},function(e,t,n){"use strict";t.__esModule=!0;var r,i,o,a,c=function(e,t){return{name:e,value:void 0===t?-1:t,delta:0,entries:[],id:"v2-".concat(Date.now(),"-").concat(Math.floor(8999999999999*Math.random())+1e12)}},s=function(e,t){try{if(PerformanceObserver.supportedEntryTypes.includes(e)){if("first-input"===e&&!("PerformanceEventTiming"in self))return;var n=new PerformanceObserver(function(e){return e.getEntries().map(t)});return n.observe({type:e,buffered:!0}),n}}catch(e){}},u=function(e,t){var n=function n(r){"pagehide"!==r.type&&"hidden"!==document.visibilityState||(e(r),t&&(removeEventListener("visibilitychange",n,!0),removeEventListener("pagehide",n,!0)))};addEventListener("visibilitychange",n,!0),addEventListener("pagehide",n,!0)},f=function(e){addEventListener("pageshow",function(t){t.persisted&&e(t)},!0)},d=function(e,t,n){var r;return function(i){t.value>=0&&(i||n)&&(t.delta=t.value-(r||0),(t.delta||void 0===r)&&(r=t.value,e(t)))}},l=-1,p=function(){return"hidden"===document.visibilityState?0:1/0},v=function(){u(function(e){var t=e.timeStamp;l=t},!0)},m=function(){return l<0&&(l=p(),v(),f(function(){setTimeout(function(){l=p(),v()},0)})),{get firstHiddenTime(){return l}}},g=function(e,t){var n,r=m(),i=c("FCP"),o=function(e){"first-contentful-paint"===e.name&&(u&&u.disconnect(),e.startTime<r.firstHiddenTime&&(i.value=e.startTime,i.entries.push(e),n(!0)))},a=performance.getEntriesByName&&performance.getEntriesByName("first-contentful-paint")[0],u=a?null:s("paint",o);(a||u)&&(n=d(e,i,t),a&&o(a),f(function(r){i=c("FCP"),n=d(e,i,t),requestAnimationFrame(function(){requestAnimationFrame(function(){i.value=performance.now()-r.timeStamp,n(!0)})})}))},y=!1,h=-1,w=function(e,t){y||(g(function(e){h=e.value}),y=!0);var n,r=function(t){h>-1&&e(t)},i=c("CLS",0),o=0,a=[],l=function(e){if(!e.hadRecentInput){var t=a[0],r=a[a.length-1];o&&e.startTime-r.startTime<1e3&&e.startTime-t.startTime<5e3?(o+=e.value,a.push(e))o=e.value,a=[e]),o>i.value&&(i.value=o,i.entries=a,n())}},p=s("layout-shift",l);p&&(n=d(r,i,t),u(function(){p.takeRecords().map(l),n(!0)}),f(function(){o=0,h=-1,i=c("CLS",0),n=d(r,i,t)}))},S={passive:!0,capture:!0},T=new Date,E=function(e,t){r||(r=t,i=e,o=new Date,L(removeEventListener),b())},b=function(){if(i>=0&&i<o-T){var e={entryType:"first-input",name:r.type,target:r.target,cancelable:r.cancelable,startTime:r.timeStamp,processingStart:r.timeStamp+i};a.forEach(function(t){t(e)}),a=[]}},R=function(e){if(e.cancelable){var t=(e.timeStamp>1e12?new Dateerformance.now())-e.timeStamp;"pointerdown"==e.type?function(e,t){var n=function(){E(e,t),i()},r=function(){i()},i=function(){removeEventListener("pointerup",n,S),removeEventListener("pointercancel",r,S)};addEventListener("pointerup",n,S),addEventListener("pointercancel",r,S)}(t,e):E(t,e)}},L=function(e){["mousedown","keydown","touchstart","pointerdown"].forEach(function(t){return e(t,R,S)})},_=function(e,t){var n,o=m(),l=c("FID"),p=function(e){e.startTime<o.firstHiddenTime&&(l.value=e.processingStart-e.startTime,l.entries.push(e),n(!0))},v=s("first-input",p);n=d(e,l,t),v&&u(function(){v.takeRecords().map(p),v.disconnect()},!0),v&&f(function(){var o;l=c("FID"),n=d(e,l,t),a=[],i=-1,r=null,L(addEventListener),o=p,a.push(o),b()})},O=new Set,C=function(e,t){var n,r=m(),i=c("LCP"),o=function(e){var t=e.startTime;t<r.firstHiddenTime&&(i.value=t,i.entries.push(e)),n()},a=s("largest-contentful-paint",o);if(a){n=d(e,i,t);var l=function(){O.has(i.id)||(a.takeRecords().map(o),a.disconnect(),O.add(i.id),n(!0))};["keydown","click"].forEach(function(e){addEventListener(e,l,{once:!0,capture:!0})}),u(l,!0),f(function(r){i=c("LCP"),n=d(e,i,t),requestAnimationFrame(function(){requestAnimationFrame(function(){i.value=performance.now()-r.timeStamp,O.add(i.id),n(!0)})})})}},P=function(e){var t,n=c("TTFB");t=function(){try{var t=performance.getEntriesByType("navigation")[0]||function(){var e=performance.timing,t={entryType:"navigation",startTime:0};for(var n in e)"navigationStart"!==n&&"toJSON"!==n&&(t[n]=Math.max(e[n]-e.navigationStart,0));return t}();if(n.value=n.delta=t.responseStart,n.value<0)return;n.entries=[t],e(n)}catch(e){}},"complete"===document.readyState?setTimeout(t,0):addEventListener("pageshow",t)};t.getFCP=g,t.getCLS=w,t.getFID=_,t.getLCP=C,t.getTTFB=P},function(e,t,n){"use strict";function r(e,t,n){var r=t&&n||0;"string"==typeof e&&(t="binary"===e?new Array(16):null,e=null),e=e||{};var a=e.random||(e.rng||i)();if(a[6]=15&a[6]|64,a[8]=63&a[8]|128,t)for(var c=0;c<16;++c)t[r+c]=a[c];return t||o(a)}var i=n(5),o=n(6);e.exports=r},function(e,t,n){"use strict";var r="undefined"!=typeof crypto&&crypto.getRandomValues&&crypto.getRandomValues.bind(crypto)||"undefined"!=typeof msCrypto&&"function"==typeof window.msCrypto.getRandomValues&&msCrypto.getRandomValues.bind(msCrypto);if(r){var i=new Uint8Array(16);e.exports=function(){return r(i),i}}else{var o=new Array(16);e.exports=function(){for(var e,t=0;t<16;t++)0==(3&t)&&(e=4294967296*Math.random()),o[t]=e>>>((3&t)<<3)&255;return o}}},function(e,t,n){"use strict";function r(e,t){var n=t||0,r=i;return[r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]],"-",r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]],"-",r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]],"-",r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]],"-",r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]],r[e[n++]]].join("")}for(var i=[],o=0;o<256;++o)i[o]=(o+256).toString(16).substr(1);e.exports=r}]);_


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 5, 2021)

🫠🫠🫠🫠


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 18, 2022)

What you know about rollin' down in the deep?
When your brain goes numb, you can call that mental freeze
When these people talk too much, put that shit in slow motion, yeah
I feel like an astronaut in the ocean, ayy
What you know about rollin' down in the deep?
When your brain goes numb, you can call that mental freeze
When these people talk too much, put that shit in slow motion, yeah
I feel like an astronaut in the ocean
She say that I'm cool (damn straight)
I'm like, "Yeah, that's true" (that's true)
I believe in G-O-D (ayy)
Don't believe in T-H-O-T
She keep playing me dumb (play me)
I'ma play her for fun (uh-huh)
Y'all don't really know my mental
Lemme give you the picture like stencil
Falling out, in a drought
No flow, rain wasn't pouring down (pouring down)
See, that pain was all around
See, my mode was kinda lounged
Didn't know which-which way to turn
Flow was cool but I still felt burnt
Energy up, you can feel my surge
I'ma kill everything like this purge (ayy)
Let's just get this straight for a second, I'ma work
Even if I don't get paid for progression, I'ma get it (get it)
Everything that I do is electric
I'ma keep it in a motion, keep it moving like kinetic, ayy (yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah)
Put this shit in a frame, better know I don't blame
Everything that I say, man, I seen you deflate
Let me elevate, this ain't a prank
Have you walkin' on a plank, la-la-la-la-la, like
Both hands together, God, let me pray (now let me pray)
Uh, I've been going right, right around, call that relay (Masked Wolf)
Pass the baton, back to them all
Swimming in the pool, Kendrick Lamar, uh
Want a piece of this, a piece of mine, my peace a sign
Can you please read between the lines?
My rhyme's inclined to break your spine
They say that I'm so fine
You could never match my grind (true)
Please do not, not waste my time (Wolf)
What you know about rollin' down in the deep?
When your brain goes numb, you can call that mental freeze
When these people talk too much, put that shit in slow motion, yeah
I feel like an astronaut in the ocean, ayy
What you know about rollin' down in the deep?
When your brain goes numb, you can call that mental freeze
When these people talk too much, put that shit in slow motion, yeah
I feel like an astronaut in the ocean


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 18, 2022)

lol AlanJohm rappin again


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 18, 2022)

I don’t believe in Captain Crunch, for I am The Frizzle Fry.


----------



## SwitchMan (Aug 6, 2022)

so i test


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 6, 2022)

Test test 1 2 3. Test test..

Hey, I'm doing a sound check on here, but it isn't working!


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2022)

TEST to see my new avatar 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2022

test


----------



## gtaisthebest (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 14, 2022)

gtaisthebest said:


> View attachment 337479


Testing Reactions?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 14, 2022)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum.


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 1, 2022)

This is a test to see if my screen works. I broke it recently and managed to fix it but i want to make sure it can still read specific dots and lines lined up to look like art.

⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠟⣩⣴⣶⡶⣶⣲⡶⠶⣶⠶⣶⣶⣖⣀⣉⣭⣉⣛⠻⢿⣿⣿⣿⣿
 ⣿⣿⣿⡿⢃⣾⣿⣻⣟⢮⣿⣮⣽⣿⣿⣻⣿⣿⣶⡲⣾⣿⣿⡳⣿⣶⡌⢿⣿⣿ 
⣿⣿⠟⢡⣾⣿⣿⢿⡷⠋⠉⠉⠩⣭⣙⠻⣿⣿⣿⡿⠟⠛⠛⠻⡿⣿⣿⣘⢿⣿ 
⡟⣡⣵⠟⣩⡭⣍⡛⠿⠶⠛⣩⣷⣶⣬⣴⣿⣿⣦⠠⣶⣶⣾⣿⠿⠛⠿⡪⣧⢸ 
⡇⣿⣿⢘⣛⠁⣬⣙⠛⠿⣿⣛⣻⡝⢩⠽⠿⣿⣿⣶⠍⠻⢷⣶⣾⠹⣿⣣⡟⢸ 
⣷⣌⠮⢾⣿⣷⡈⣙⠓⠰⣶⣦⣍⢉⣚⠻⠿⠿⠭⠡⠾⠿⠟⣊⢡⠁⢱⡿⢰⣿ 
⣿⣿⣷⡙⢿⣿⣷⣌⠓⣰⣤⣌⡉⡘⠛⠛⠓⠘⠛⠂⠚⠛⠂⠛⠈⠄⢸⡇⣿⣿ 
⣿⣿⣿⣷⣌⠻⡿⣿⣿⣦⣙⠛⢡⣿⣿⣷⠄⣦⣤⠄⣤⠄⡤⢠⡀⢢⣿⡇⣿⣿ 
⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣷⣬⣑⠻⢷⣯⢟⣲⠶⣬⣭⣤⡭⠭⠬⢭⣬⣥⣴⢶⣿⣿⣧⢸⣿ 
⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣶⣦⣍⡓⠿⢿⣤⣿⣿⣟⣛⣿⣿⣿⣷⣛⣿⣾⡿⣸⣿ 
⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣷⣦⣬⣭⣙⣛⡛⠿⠿⠿⠿⠿⢟⣋⣴⣿⣿

...yep, still works!


----------



## Shape (Dec 1, 2022)

Testing the testing thread and post edits in the testing thread.

Edit: Yep, it still works.


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 3, 2022)

Test


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2022)

Test


----------



## impeeza (Dec 3, 2022)

WeedZ said:


> Test




The term 'test' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 3, 2022



The Catboy said:


> Test
> View attachment 341198


Hello my blue hat partner


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 3, 2022)

impeeza said:


> The term 'test' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 3, 2022
> 
> ...


/help


----------



## impeeza (Dec 3, 2022)

Who is general failure! and why is reading my disk?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 6, 2022)

Nintendo DS
3DS
Nintendo 3DS
PSP
Sony PSP


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 6, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Nintendo DS
> 3DS
> Nintendo 3DS
> PSP
> Sony PSP


I'm running a Tampermonkey script to disable the hyperlinks so that I don't really need to see this unnecessary crap.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 6, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I'm running a Tampermonkey script to disable the hyperlinks so that I don't really need to see this unnecessary crap.


Oh, it‘s now working


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 6, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Oh, it‘s now working


Yeah, you just need to refresh the page.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 6, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Yeah, you just need to refresh the page.


Well that’s heterosexual


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 6, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Well that’s heterosexual


This feature is gay in itself.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2022)

I admit so far I am not too fond of it either.
Giving a prompt in the text editor before posting replies to ask for consent related to few keywords that may have triggered the autodetection would make more sense tbh


----------



## godreborn (Dec 6, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> I admit so far I am not too fond of it either.
> Giving a prompt in the text editor before posting replies to ask for consent related to few keywords that may have triggered the autodetection would make more sense tbh


I'm inching closer and closer to @FAST6191 's post count.  soon I will have the most posts.    how could anyone not want me...?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 6, 2022)

Test
The Meme Box
Edge of the Forums
EOF


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 6, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Test
> The Meme Box
> Edge of the Forums
> EOF


The Testing Area
Test Area


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 6, 2022)

Dionicio3 said:


> The Testing Area
> Test Area


EOF Podcast
Nintendon’t
Luma3DS
Gameboy Advance 
GBA


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 6, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> EOF Podcast
> Nintendon’t
> Luma3DS
> Gameboy Advance
> GBA


Amazing how Nintendont (without the apostrophe) links but not Luma3DS


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2022)

Dionicio3 said:


> Amazing how Nintendont (without the apostrophe) links but not Luma3DS


That is interesting
Luma
luma3DS
Luma 3DS
luma 3DS
3DS Luma


----------



## Pk11 (Dec 11, 2022)

switch switch
Switch Switch

3DS 3DS test 3DS

Edit: Nope, [PLAIN] doesn't get rid of it

Wii Wii Wii

Wii U Wii U


----------



## Aserl (Dec 24, 2022)

im amazed that this thread is till active after 14 years!
WAIT IM OLDER THAN THIS THREAD?!
i feel really old now thanks gbatemp.net!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2022)

Aserl said:


> im amazed that this thread is till active after 14 years!
> WAIT IM OLDER THAN THIS THREAD?!
> i feel really old now thanks gbatemp.net!


Considering the age of this thread being X
My current age is equal to 2X+1
Now THAT is old


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 24, 2022)

This thread is younger than me lol.


----------



## Aserl (Dec 24, 2022)

nice


----------



## impeeza (Dec 24, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Considering the age of this thread being X
> My current age is equal to 2X+1
> Now THAT is old


I am 3X+2 so feeling very very old


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Yesterday at 2:54 PM)

Testing Google Emojis:






Edit: Is it my Mobile browser? Maybe just me? They're appearing like this


----------



## AncientBoi (Yesterday at 3:03 PM)

[saves this for @Noctosphere ]


----------



## Hayato213 (Yesterday at 3:04 PM)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Testing Google Emojis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The problem is on GBATEMP end.


----------



## smileyhead (Yesterday at 3:16 PM)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Testing Google Emojis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hayato213 said:


> The problem is on GBATEMP end.


More specifically, the emoji provider, I would assume, which is Twemoji.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Yesterday at 3:22 PM)

smileyhead said:


> More specifically, the emoji provider, I would assume, which is Twemoji.


Everyone's seeing the same with emojis?
Or just me?
Not talking about the screenshot, but asking if your emojis shows up like that too.


----------



## impeeza (Yesterday at 3:40 PM)

nah, you need to seduce costello to put a puke reaction soon.


----------



## godreborn (Yesterday at 3:42 PM)

impeeza said:


> nah, you need to seduce costello to put a puke reaction soon.


I think he's talking about the blank image icon that appears before the emoji.


----------



## AncientBoi (Yesterday at 3:43 PM)

impeeza said:


> nah, you need to seduce costello to put a puke reaction soon.



[does very intimate seduction upon costello, but gets nothing] 

 Liar



 out whatever I siphoned out of him.


----------



## godreborn (Yesterday at 3:45 PM)

impeeza said:


> nah, you need to seduce costello to put a puke reaction soon.


not sure about anyone else, but that doesn't happen to me, the blank image, but it's in his pic (how he sees it on mobile).


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Yesterday at 3:49 PM)

Keyboard Emojis:


Temp's Emojis:
  

Edit:


----------



## smileyhead (Yesterday at 3:51 PM)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Everyone's seeing the same with emojis?
> Or just me?
> Not talking about the screenshot, but asking if your emojis shows up like that too.


Same issue on PC:






JuanBaNaNa said:


> Temp's Emojis:


Those are smilies, not emoji.


----------



## godreborn (Yesterday at 3:54 PM)

they need a @JuanBaNaNa emoji: 8====D  (_(_


----------



## Hayato213 (Yesterday at 3:56 PM)

godreborn said:


> they need a @JuanBaNaNa emoji: 8====D  (_(_


 <- Have this for previous profile picture
<- Have this for Juan current username.


----------



## AncientBoi (Yesterday at 3:59 PM)

uke:

Doesn't work on my end


----------



## godreborn (Yesterday at 4:00 PM)

smileyhead said:


> Same issue on PC:
> View attachment 347112
> 
> 
> Those are smilies, not emoji.


I think you could technically consider them emoji.  emoji is a Japanese word meaning, emotion character.  a smile would be displaying an emotion, would it not?


----------



## smileyhead (Yesterday at 4:06 PM)

godreborn said:


> I think you could technically consider them emoji.  emoji is a Japanese word meaning, emotion character.  a smile would be displaying an emotion, would it not?


From a linguistic standpoint, I suppose, but emoji is specifically a standard set of smilies.


----------



## godreborn (Yesterday at 4:08 PM)

ah, they're referring to picture based on that link.  I just assumed emo was referring to emotion, since ji can be character by itself like Kanji (chinese character).


----------



## CoolMe (Yesterday at 4:16 PM)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Testing Google Emojis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, i started having this too, like 5 days or so.


----------



## godreborn (Yesterday at 4:17 PM)

CoolMe said:


> Same here, i started having this too, like 5 days or so.


all emoji or just ones you type?  I haven't encountered it myself, but most of the emoji I do are very basic.


----------



## AncientBoi (Yesterday at 4:20 PM)

test 2 for puke

uke:


not working, but it worked once. weird


----------



## godreborn (Yesterday at 4:22 PM)

AncientBoi said:


> test 2 for puke
> 
> uke:
> 
> ...


uke:

	Post automatically merged: Yesterday at 4:22 PM

lol


----------



## AncientBoi (Yesterday at 4:23 PM)

on this subject then


----------



## CoolMe (Yesterday at 4:25 PM)

godreborn said:


> all emoji or just ones you type?  I haven't encountered it myself, but most of the emoji I do are very basic.


The ones that are on the MS keyboard that i use (Android phone btw). Etc. 
The GBATemp ones display correctly as mentioned by others.


----------



## godreborn (Yesterday at 4:26 PM)

there's an emoji called gay, with one fruit fucking another from behind.     I saw it on one website, and I burst out laughing.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Yesterday at 4:32 PM)

Hayato213 said:


> <- Have this for previous profile picture
> <- Have this for Juan current username.


You seeing this @CoolMe?

What browser you're using?

I'm in Opera.

Maybe it's just an Android issue?
Perhaps Xenforo & Android incompatibility?


----------



## impeeza (Yesterday at 4:32 PM)

godreborn said:


> I think you could technically consider them emoji.  emoji is a Japanese word meaning, emotion character.  a smile would be displaying an emotion, would it not?


The Word emoji, indeed comes from Japanese but means e-moji, where moji is "Character - letter - symbol". "emotion" is not in the name. is more like e-mail, business, etc.


----------



## CoolMe (Yesterday at 4:34 PM)

godreborn said:


> there's an emoji called gay, with one fruit fucking another from behind.     I saw it on one website, and I burst out laughing.


----------



## AncientBoi (Yesterday at 4:34 PM)

impeeza said:


> The Word emoji, indeed comes from Japanese but means e-moji, where moji is "Character - letter - symbol". "emotion" is not in the name. is more like e-mail, business, etc.



We fondly call them emotes, don't we?


----------



## godreborn (Yesterday at 4:34 PM)

I'm Mario; JuanBaNaNa is Peach.


----------



## AncientBoi (Yesterday at 4:35 PM)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 347121



EYuuuuk! That's with a girl


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Yesterday at 4:35 PM)

impeeza said:


> The Word emoji, indeed comes from Japanese but means e-moji, where moji is "Character - letter - symbol". "emotion" is not in the name. is more like e-mail, business, etc.


You're all wrong.
emoji comes from prefix "e" and japanese word "moji".
Together means: "Character / Writing of Edo era"


----------



## godreborn (Yesterday at 4:38 PM)

well, I never looked it up.  plus, Japan is notorious for shortening foreign words, especially English ones.


----------



## impeeza (Yesterday at 4:38 PM)

you are righ e: picture moji: character!

https://www.sciencefriday.com/articles/the-origin-of-the-word-emoji/

https://www.google.com/search?q=etimology+emoji


----------



## CoolMe (Yesterday at 4:39 PM)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> You seeing this @CoolMe?
> 
> What browser you're using?





 <== This? Yes.


JuanBaNaNa said:


> I'm in Opera.
> 
> Maybe it's just an Android issue?
> Perhaps Xenforo & Android incompatibility?


Don't think it's an Android or a browser issue. It's the emojis themselves, somehow it adds that when they're posted here on GBATemp.
I'm on Google Chrome btw.


----------



## godreborn (Yesterday at 4:42 PM)

I now use firefox.

about emoji, didn't we already establish its meaning!?  I mentioned it several posts ago.


----------



## CoolMe (Yesterday at 4:43 PM)

godreborn said:


> I'm Mario; JuanBaNaNa is Peach.


He certainly loves a one banana up his ass.. 


AncientBoi said:


> EYuuuuk! That's with a girl


So that's why you're angry..


----------



## smileyhead (Yesterday at 5:29 PM)

Shouldn't we move this into this thread, instead? That's usually where bug reports and feature requests go.


----------

